# Tower of God



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 19, 2014)

*Tower of God*​
_What do you desire? Fortune? Glory? Power? Revenge? Or something that surpasses all others? What ever you desire, 'that is here'.

[YOUTUBE]jIOoiCumbRE[/YOUTUBE]​_
*Return Date:* 26th July 
*Previous Thread:*


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 19, 2014)

Kamina. said:


> Were TC forced to remove their of ToG because of this Line translation thing? Or are they just stopping because this came out?




anyway ToG is all right, because it's already fully covered on Line.

The problem lies with less flashy and popular webtoons like Kubera, that are hundreds of chapters behind.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 19, 2014)

Just one more week man... just one.more.week.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 19, 2014)

Bleach said:


> Just one more week man... just one.more.week.



One extra long and heavy week 

Need a new shot of ToG.. now


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 19, 2014)

So how do you guys think the 3rd Part of ToG will start?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 19, 2014)

Ares said:


> So how do you guys think the 3rd Part of ToG will start?



Who knows what SIU has been planning. But looking back at part 2, I guess part 3 will start with some vague but interesting introductory chapter as well.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 19, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Who knows what SIU has been planning. But looking back at part 2, I guess part 3 will start with some vague but interesting introductory chapter as well.



I meant more-so like do you guys think there will be a time-skip like the one that took place at the beginning of P2, if so, what Floor will they start on, who will we be watching, what will the teams be, any members dropped/picked up, any theories on if Baam will be followed/sought out by anyone, will we see Urek, etc.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 19, 2014)

By the way... an even easier solution for Naver's stretched images:


lol, thank you, The Company. x'D


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 19, 2014)

I updated the OP to include a cool trailer video.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 19, 2014)

Mizura said:


> By the way... an even easier solution for Naver's stretched images:
> 
> 
> lol, thank you, The Company. x'D




bookmarked

thanks <3


----------



## zenieth (Jul 19, 2014)

I think part 3 will start with A vague intro to some of the highest rankers (though not naming any) Garam on the forgotten floor being one. Maybe Koon's dad then cut to Baam and co boarding the train... or more hopefully half way into the train level with a lot of bomb shells of everything having gone to shit.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 19, 2014)

Ares said:


> I meant more-so like do you guys think there will be a time-skip like the one that took place at the beginning of P2, if so, what Floor will they start on, who will we be watching, what will the teams be, any members dropped/picked up, any theories on if Baam will be followed/sought out by anyone, will we see Urek, etc.



Well, I guess we will continue with the whole 'train thing' which SIU had set up previously. So I do not expect a (big) timeskip. At most a few floors, which they have to reach in order to board that train.

As for Urek.. I wouldn't be surprised to see him next chapter. Or Yuri Zahard. These two seem to be key players in the story of Baam. Though SIU also spoke about Enryu, but that was a character that would appear later in the story. I think we are still in the first part of the storyline (considering the floor we are currently at).

I think the first chapter of part 2 hinted at emile, so I suspect the first chapter of part 3 to do something similar..


----------



## Frieza (Jul 19, 2014)

i am looking forward to next week. SO excited


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 19, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Well, I guess we will continue with the whole 'train thing' which SIU had set up previously. So I do not expect a (big) timeskip. At most a few floors, which they have to reach in order to board that train.
> 
> As for Urek.. I wouldn't be surprised to see him next chapter. Or Yuri Zahard. These two seem to be key players in the story of Baam. Though SIU also spoke about Enryu, but that was a character that would appear later in the story. I think we are still in the first part of the storyline (considering the floor we are currently at).
> 
> I think the first chapter of part 2 hinted at emile, so I suspect the first chapter of part 3 to do something similar..



Yeah, maybe we won't get a time skip and the journey will start from where it left off and they climb their way towards the train. Either that or P3 starts with them either very close/about to board/on-board/almost at their destination, all seem plausible but I guess it depends how long SIU wants Tog to last. I wouldn't mind seeing it start where it left off , the time skip between P1 and P2 was necessary but not so much between P2 and P3.

The thing is, with Enryu comes Urek so if we see Urek it'll either be him talking to the guys at Wolhaiksong or him preparing to hunt Enryu. I don't think he'll hunt Enryu this early though.

Agreed.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 19, 2014)

Ares said:


> Yeah, maybe we won't get a time skip and the journey will start from where it left off and they climb their way towards the train. Either that or P3 starts with them either very close/about to board/on-board/almost at their destination, all seem plausible but I guess it depends how long SIU wants Tog to last. I wouldn't mind seeing it start where it left off , the time skip between P1 and P2 was necessary but not so much between P2 and P3.
> 
> The thing is, with Enryu comes Urek so if we see Urek it'll either be him talking to the guys at Wolhaiksong or him preparing to hunt Enryu. I don't think he'll hunt Enryu this early though.
> 
> Agreed.



I think you confuse a few things. Enryu is hunted by the rabbit from floor 1, Headon, while Urek hunts another irregular, Phantaminum.
Also, we know that Urek is somewhat close (relatively speaking). Perhaps he'll meet Baam before Baam enters the train? Speculation is always fun, after such a period of drought


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 19, 2014)

Part 3 will most likely be about the Hell Express and the Hidden Floor.  

I hope we find out more about Wangnan's relationship to Zahard is. We saw a couple of hints in part 2 that he might be the prince.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 19, 2014)

Kazuki said:


> Part 3 will most likely be about the Hell Express and the Hidden Floor.
> 
> I hope we find out more about Wangnan's relationship to Zahard is. We saw a couple of hints in part 2 that he might be the prince.



Don't forget Karaka and Poken, who plotted to take actions against Baam while he is on the Hell Express
And the whole thing with Rachel/Lahel, and her team + Emile. Which would probably be tied to the 'b-team' that Koon and Baam left behind.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 19, 2014)

it was so nice without Rachel, probably part 3 will have her back for good


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 19, 2014)

Mizura said:


> By the way... an even easier solution for Naver's stretched images:
> 
> 
> lol, thank you, The Company. x'D



Is this "fix" doing something that a simple change of the browser's size couldn't?


----------



## Pineapples (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't think there will be another time-skip. I mean, Baam just got his hair and that thing would grow back with a time-skip! In all seriousness, I think we'll see a few panels of Wangnan/Baam/Koon's group going through floor 30 to 34. Don't think they'll have anything too substantial happen in those floors. After several chapters, perhaps some back stories or behind-the-scenes plotting, we could get the train arc rolling.


----------



## OS (Jul 19, 2014)

We part 4 now


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 19, 2014)

SIU has so many directions he could go as the ToG world is so vast with so many interesting characters.

That said, I think we pick up where we left off with Baam, with only a small TS.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 20, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> Is this "fix" doing something that a simple change of the browser's size couldn't?


Yes:
- You don't have to open a separate browser just to read webtoons. You can just leave it as one of your many tabs.
- Images are scaled optimally. You don't have to worry about it fitting 'exactly.'


----------



## Jagger (Jul 20, 2014)

I just realized I won't be on NF the moment ToG gets released.

Why, God.


----------



## Scratchy (Jul 20, 2014)

relieved to see that the translations seem to be actually decent


----------



## Mizura (Jul 20, 2014)

^ They weren't at first, but they became so dozens of complaints later. xD


----------



## Bleach (Jul 20, 2014)

Pineapples said:


> I don't think there will be another time-skip. I mean, Baam just got his hair and that thing would grow back with a time-skip! In all seriousness, I think we'll see a few panels of Wangnan/Baam/Koon's group going through floor 30 to 34. Don't think they'll have anything too substantial happen in those floors. After several chapters, perhaps some back stories or behind-the-scenes plotting, we could get the train arc rolling.



I don't know if you meant we won't have another timeskip _soon_ or if it all but I'm pretty sure SIU has stated that there will be some timeskips. I mean there are 135 floors.






New ToG Gossip:



Translation:


----------



## Blunt (Jul 20, 2014)

> Rak loves banana, but have trouble peeling it.



          .


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 20, 2014)

Blunt said:


> .



I love this one too


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 20, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Yes:
> - You don't have to open a separate browser just to read webtoons. You can just leave it as one of your many tabs.
> - Images are scaled optimally. You don't have to worry about it fitting 'exactly.'


I.. see. I was really wondering what was the point of it, since those things are minor inconveniences that can be fixed with a click of the mouse, and I wondered if I'm missing something. But I guess if people find the need for a script like that, then why not.

About ToG itself: a question to those who've skimmed through the officially translated chapters more thoroughly: are there any serious name changes? Because this can make the understanding a lot more difficult, especially since the characters will be in seperated groups once again.

Also, names that are normal korean words can wreck havoc if the translators aren't careful. We've had an issue like that once or twice with one of the terrible speed translations in the past, but I trust  everything will be fine.

Anyway, the hype is real! I want my sunday to be Tower of God day again.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 20, 2014)

from what little i've seen of LINE's translations

Baam -> Bam
Koon -> Khun
Yuri -> Yoori


----------



## Muk (Jul 20, 2014)

so is a new chapter out yet?


----------



## alekos23 (Jul 20, 2014)

huh.so Maschenny isnt just a bitch 

so beautiful


----------



## Bleach (Jul 20, 2014)

Muk said:


> so is a new chapter out yet?



No, it will be back next week.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 20, 2014)

*sniffs* ....least I made it on page one.  50 post per master race checking in, see you in a week.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jul 21, 2014)

Have some gossip from SIU translated by Random-Webtoon-Fan:



> Ran had a battle against Maschenny when he was young. She said he will be a good warrior. He have decided killing her would be his last goal if he becomes a ranker.
> 
> A.A. have quite strong political power and relationships in his family.
> 
> ...


----------



## zenieth (Jul 21, 2014)

lelrak
lelquatro
lelhatsu
lelyeon

Ship's past? Now I'm curious as to what's so interesting about it to make Anak give a darn


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 21, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Ship's past? Now I'm curious as to what's so interesting about it to make Anak give a darn



Imagine if he turned out to be her father


----------



## zenieth (Jul 21, 2014)

That's pretty unlikely considering her father was probably a ranker

And is definitely dead.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 21, 2014)

Her dad was a palace cook. I doubt being a ranker was a job requirement.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 21, 2014)

I said probably cause I think Zahard's so TOP that even his cooks are rankers


----------



## Blunt (Jul 21, 2014)

I actually think they'd purposefully avoid having rankers in positions like that. Not only is it a waste of resources but it increases the chances of a serious threat and/or covert member of FUG getting close to Zahard. Obviously they can't kill him but it comes with its own set of risks and despite being virtually totally immortal they still go to great lengths to ensure his safety. 

Aside from his guard, I'd imagine only his butler/maid, guides and other close attendants would be rankers.


----------



## Sanji (Jul 21, 2014)

Rereading part 2, then I got to these two pages:

Chapter
Chapter

Fuckin' adorable friendship.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 22, 2014)

I have to ask an obvious question. Zahard is at the "top", but its not really the top. No one even knows if there is a top, and if there is how many floors to go. The only people who could realistically challenge the top if there is one, are Phantom and Enryu because Zahard seems to have given up. 

So given all of this, why would Rachel think she could make it to the top? Is the above information not well known? I mean know Headon said he would make her the Heroine, but I can't see him having any say over Guardians above him, unless it turns out that he was the "real" ruler of the tower all along. So I just feel that Rachel's dream has zero chance to happen before it began, and especially someone like Koon who dislikes her could point that out to her and completely crush her.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 22, 2014)

Seems most of the regulars see becoming high rankers as their endgame.
The position probably carries enough weight to make their dreams come true.

The top of the tower is Zahards floor to them.
Most of them probably have no aspiration nor need to reach the true top.


----------



## Muk (Jul 22, 2014)

it's like hitting level cap, but not optimizing your build for the hardcore dungeons or something like that xD


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 22, 2014)

Bleach said:


> Just one more week man... just one.more.week.



......................................


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2014)

Zahard hasn't stopped climbing. He's not exactly what you'd call 'proactive' but he's not basically given up on every other floor


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 22, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Zahard hasn't stopped climbing. He's not exactly what you'd call 'proactive' but he's not basically given up on every other floor



Wasn't the whole 'prince of Zahard' a plot to proceed to the next floor? (Damn, I should really re-read ToG again )


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2014)

Not as far as I remember, hell we don't really know what Prince of Zahard entails.

We just know that Zahard's been inactive for a while, but occasionally one of his princess' will push towards another floor and I believe that's been suggested to be what he's waiting for to get back into the swing of things..


----------



## Nic (Jul 22, 2014)

After rereading the series, the author sure seems to love putting Androssi and Rachel at the other end of the spectrum from one another. Whether it's the helping hand which is heavily focused in their panels (rachel the one of betrayal, while Androssi is the one truly helping Baam), the friend list where they are at opposing ends with the doubles arrows linking the two, the looks and personality differences, one being super strong the other super weak, seriously wonder what is up with that especially since it's been happening constantly throughout the series.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 22, 2014)

SIU wants to accentuate the greatness that is Androssi by juxtaposing her with the terrible of Rachel.


----------



## Nic (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeah i'm seriously expecting a cat fight between those two sometime after Rachel develops her irregular powers.  The Author is going to milk Rachel to the very end for all his readers.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 22, 2014)

My point is that Rachel wants to reach a real top, ie she wants to physical step on to the top of the tower, ie out of it, and see a real sky with real stars. That really is not happening.

Well maybe Zahard and Manzino and a few others could challenge, but def. not Rachel. 

Although Headon is the wild card, he clearly seems to be more important than just the first stage guardian. 

Also Androssi is awesome, don't insult her by putting her in the same sentence as Rachel. Baam needs the Zahard harem, all the princesses fall for him, then Zahard says, Baam I realize you are a greater man than I am and have a mistake, please marry all of my daughters. Except the Koon princess, I can't stand her. And Anak needs to go with Leeso. 

That would also make it awesome the next time Baam meets Uzek. First time Uzek is told he would lose to Phantom and then he is called a loser by the tower. This time Baam take the woman he wanted in Garam, and the tower would get another good laugh at his expense. I can see him doing a color failure.


----------



## Pineapples (Jul 22, 2014)

I doubt that Baam would get a harem. Tons of female characters want him, but he's mostly indifferent to anyone not named Rachel. Though Androssi is working on it. She might be able to pull it off. Anak and Leeso would be ok. I think Anak views Leeso as somewhat of an annoying, older brother.

Though we don't know how many more floors are left, I have a feeling that Baam will work with Urek to get to the highest floor. Once there, they could hopefully discover the way to get out. It would be quite a twist of fate if Baam (with Androssi on his side ) stops Rachel from stepping into the top floor of the tower. 

I would be interested in seeing how Zahard reacts to all this. I imagine he's not too hostile towards Urek as Yuri has been known to hang out with Urek. But he might be wary of Baam.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 23, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Zahard hasn't stopped climbing. He's not exactly what you'd call 'proactive' but he's not basically given up on every other floor



Zahard is dormant but yeah the thought is that when he awakens, he'll resume climbing.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey one can dream. I don't know, I find Yuri and Androssi really similar and prefer Yuri from a appearance standpoint, so I would ship her if it was only one. But I do agree that Baam seems indifferent, then again, people basically live forever in the tower, at least those on Baam tier, so it would have to happen sometime.

Also I have to say, I heard some people start to question why Rachel gets hate. And having just reread it, I think they forget all the crap she did. And I think even if you did not think the attempted killing of Baam was the moral horizon crossing, her stabbing Koon's team mate the speedster after he called her out was it. I think some people read her line about Baam taking everything from her as he actually physically did something to her and was put in the cave. But I take that line to mean she is spoiled brat that thought the world owed her, so when Baam passed the towers test on his own strength she claimed he was taking something from her, when he wasn't.


----------



## Nic (Jul 23, 2014)

Doubt we'd get Baam to return feelings unless it is at the very end or in an epilogue.  If there is an end pairing with Baam though I would expect it to be with Androssi since those two have far more development plotwise between the two than any other possible love interest so far.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 23, 2014)

A picture I stumbled upon on the ToG wiki. Didn't see it posted here, so sharing:


Yuri hype.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 23, 2014)

What is that from?


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 23, 2014)

> "UPDATE: SIU has revealed on his blog that he intends to resum TOG on 21 July, or if his health doesn't permit, 4 August. Here are some of the cuts he has been working on in the hiatus:"



From the user Ysyoon1998 on wiki's forums.

EDIT: thread: 

EDIT2: it's relatively old, but since I don't lurk much outside of this thread I figured there are other folks like myself who haven't seen it.


----------



## Muk (Jul 23, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Not as far as I remember, hell we don't really know what Prince of Zahard entails.
> 
> We just know that Zahard's been inactive for a while, but occasionally one of his princess' will push towards another floor and I believe that's been suggested to be what he's waiting for to get back into the swing of things..



In terms of wow it's like he's the old guild master and wants to do the new hardcore dungeon. However he doesn't want to spend hours upon hours to figure out the new bosses.

So he waits for his princess/officers to figure out the new raid bosses and then comes in to 'pug' it and then take claim over the new raid bosses.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 23, 2014)

So is he returning on the 4th of August, then? Because it's already the 23rd of July.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2014)

The week of, goose.

Not the day.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 23, 2014)

Oh, right. Thank god!


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 23, 2014)

Damn i miss Yuri i hope the first chapter of season 3 focus on her again like it did on the 2 season.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 23, 2014)

Yoburi said:


> Damn i miss Yuri i hope the first chapter of season 3 focus on her again like it did on the 2 season.



Well Siu said, Yuri will appear next chapter. I think there will be a year time skip and we start on the floor with the train.


----------



## Luciana (Jul 23, 2014)

So, batoto has fully deleted some of their naver series.
This one included. 
Is there a similar hq online reader?


----------



## Bleach (Jul 23, 2014)

That's a load of horseshit. ToG has been the #1 webtoon alongside Noblesse forever. It's been translated for so long and now they send a notice? Well if they (Naver) plan on releasing translated version of the series then good on them, if not, then fucking bullshit. Thank God for Mangacow. Hopefully they don't fall.

Edit: So Naver does have its own translations of some webtoons but they are really far back and don't look nearly as well as the one by TheCompany


----------



## Luciana (Jul 23, 2014)

Oh, I had forgotten about the cow crew Moving there then. 

Naver's translations suck. Hard. So hard it's painful. 

The company's members were pissed off because they (and other groups) had been translating for so long, and basically gave naver followers. Now naver comes,  they have to delete everything and they don't even get a thanks -_-.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 23, 2014)

Luciana said:


> So, batoto has fully deleted some of their naver series.
> This one included.
> Is there a similar hq online reader?


most the hosting sites that have ToG use the company scans so you can use pretty much any of those

but honestly i think the LINE translations for ToG are better


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 23, 2014)

I like that LINE translations exist. I think it should've happened sooner then later but meh what can you do.
Only qualm is how behind they are on some things.
If they were caught up on DICE....and this god of Bath thing I saw was cool.
They're not even caught up on Kubera, I thought Kubera was popular.

ToG imo doesn't seem really trans heavy so I dont even think it matters who is really translating it. I


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 23, 2014)

As far as I know, none of the Naver translation, even for Noblesse pass the first 10 or 15 chapters.

Regarding development, you could argue Baam has had as much interaction with Yeon and Hwa Ryun as he has with Androssi. I mean who else has he stuck his fingers besides Yeon. 

Nice hopefully the season starts soon. And when are we going to see enryu? I thought SIU teased that he would actually appear unlike Phantom.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 23, 2014)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> As far as I know, none of the Naver translation, even for Noblesse pass the first 10 or 15 chapters.
> 
> Regarding development, you could argue Baam has had as much interaction with Yeon and Hwa Ryun as he has with Androssi. I mean who else has he stuck his fingers besides Yeon.
> 
> Nice hopefully the season starts soon. And when are we going to see enryu? I thought SIU teased that he would actually appear unlike Phantom.


ToG is completely translated on LINE


----------



## zenieth (Jul 24, 2014)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> My point is that Rachel wants to reach a real top, ie she wants to physical step on to the top of the tower, ie out of it, and see a real sky with real stars. That really is not happening.
> 
> Well maybe Zahard and Manzino and a few others could challenge, but def. not Rachel.



People keep saying this

And keep getting proved wrong.

Not gonna address the rest cause harems are bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## Nic (Jul 24, 2014)

one way or another Rachel will challenge for the top.  Don't know exactly how but she will.  SIU is going to milk her to the very end.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 24, 2014)

People still gonna say she aint legit though.

Even after she does something like #rek team b

cause honestly, they gone get rekt'd


----------



## Blunt (Jul 24, 2014)

who gives a fuck how powerful she does or does not become

it's not gonna change the fact that she is a miserable cunt who i'd like to chop up and feed to a bunch of pigs so she can literally be the pile of shit she is


----------



## Nic (Jul 24, 2014)

of course, she is all that, but that's also the reason why she isn't going anywhere and will find a way to challenge for the top.  You keep around a character everyone hates, because everyone wants to see them be destroyed in the worst way possible and it keeps your readers hooked.  From that standpoint she's a very good character even if she's as dislikeable as it gets.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 24, 2014)

the worst part is we're all aware she won't get destroyed

baam will forgive her no matter what she does or at the very least not kill her

the worst that's gonna happen to her is that she reaches the top and throws herself off the edge after realizing what a shit stain she is


----------



## Nic (Jul 24, 2014)

Blunt said:


> the worst part is we're all aware she won't get destroyed
> 
> baam will forgive her no matter what she does or at the very least not kill her
> 
> the worst that's gonna happen to her is that she reaches the top and throws herself off the edge after realizing what a shit stain she is



maybe but i wouldn't guarantee it.  The natural course for such a character is that they screw themselves over and end up dying from their own actions but even with how pure Baam is i'm not eliminating the possibility that he's responsible for her eventual death.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 24, 2014)

Gotta give it to siu that he can make someone so hated when objectively they're no worse than the rest of the cast. That's quite a good moral gray resonance.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 24, 2014)

Hendo Lok Bloodmadder is at the top of my shit list, based on what we know anyway. 

Being a child of the Hendo family just seems like a really shitty existence. And who knows how many children he's fathered since he made that contract.


----------



## Muk (Jul 24, 2014)

Nic said:


> maybe but i wouldn't guarantee it.  The natural course for such a character is that they screw themselves over and end up dying from their own actions but even with how pure Baam is i'm not eliminating the possibility that he's responsible for her eventual death.


maybe the contrast will be how rachel does all this shady stuff just to reach the top

and in the parallel baam also reaches the top, only it's a clean way of doing and once both are at the top rachel comes to realization what a horrible person and how much blood she has on her hands etc.

and epic death scene or talking or something xD


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 24, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Gotta give it to siu that he can make someone so hated when objectively they're no worse than the rest of the cast. That's quite a good moral gray resonance.



No. She is as black as the nothingness of space. 

She has a major ego trip with no feats to back it up. She seriously believes she is some bleeping princess and the world should magically do everything for her. She actually calls out baam for having the guts to take the challenge, and somehow comes to the conclusion he took her spot? 
- She makes a deal with Headon, of which we don't know they details yet, but its implied someone would get screwed over, for her gain. 
- She not just betrayed Baam, she did it thinking she had killed him. The fact he survived doesn't change the fact that she planned for him to die in the process.
- She manipulates Koon and co. , and then gets all gleeful about. The fact she is a dumb bitch and Koon knows whats going on doesn't change that fact.
- She wiped out Koon's whole team, and then brutally tortured Dan, just barely keeping him alive but crippling him in the process, because he refused to help her.
- she basically uses and harms people, almost like a mentally ill kid picking on animals, she is disgusting. 
- Oh and all of this is with nothing in her back story to gain some sympathy.

- Lurker is garbage and I would have been glad he got killed, but at least he had some Freudian excuse of being tricked the same way. Same can be said for Ho? Beta was used a guinea pig. I think for almost any other non fodder character in the series there is something to counter balance their deeds, but with her there is none. Even bloodmader is not as bad, because he seemed to struggle with the decision but ultimately chose it, and the fear of death is strong. I honestly think with Rachel, if someone said sacrifice the lives of everyone in the tower and you go to the top, she would say yes without hesitation. She is psychopath. 

- You seem to be judging her based strictly on actions not character. In reality she led to death of only a few characters. But that is irrelevant, what makes her hated is her motivation and reasoning. Its like comparing a soldier who has killed a few hundred individuals in battle with a child rapist and murder who killed 3 kids. The former on a purely quantitative scale has done worse, but by all other accounts I think latter would be viewed in a more negative light. 

And if she does reach the top it wont be through her own power but someone elses. Also barring you being SIU I don't know how you can state it as fact that she will reach the top.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 24, 2014)

Be careful, brah.

You might cut yourself on all dat edge

Also it's cute that you note nothing in her backstory to gain sympathy.

Considering we know fuck all about her or Baam's backstory.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 24, 2014)

My point is, a lot of people in ToG are dicks.

They're dicks to people who really aint got shit to do with them.

Be it on Rachel's side, Fug side or Baam's side.

But we're following Baam's story so those on his side are the protagonist. We're supposed to feel for them.

They're still complete assholes. But they're _our_ complete assholes.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 24, 2014)

Well, if not for Rachel Dan wouldn't be alive at all, FUG would just kill him  A lot of people judge the characters based on our world logic, or by comparing it with the "good guys" of the story. But while we consider Baam as the good person, a role model, in ToG universe he is an anomally, and his friends behave "good" mostly because of him, so they are "irregular" in that sense as well. 

Androssi killed a lot of people to be where she is now, and she did so without hestitation. A lot of those murders were probably done in a similarly backstab-y way that Rachel is doing now. And yet she's one of the "good" heroines, because she hangs around Baam. So she is allowed redemption, but Rachel is not?

Rachel is weak and have no special abbilities as far as we know. Deception is the only way she can keep climbing. When a guardian offered her a deal, that's basically like a free out of jail card, right? Who wouldn't take that deal from the ToG universe people?

And about betrayal, that's not really something to be surprised about, again, if you consider how the Tower works. Besides it was Baam who was following her around, a stalker don't always realise he's seen as such 

I'm not trying to say Rachel is a good, she is THE antagonist of the series so far. But she isn't really that much different from others.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 24, 2014)

And here I liked ToG because it did not have the default 'good vs evil' feeling most stories have. SIU created a beautiful world where people are never truly good, or truly evil. Take Baam/Viole for instance: he does everything for the few people he knows and befriended, but hardly seems to be bothered when other people are slaughtered. Just look at FUG, one part of it is rebellious because of the cruel system created by Zahard, while he other part is just criminal. Sure, what we've seen up till now from Rachel is rather evil, but we know hardly anything about her. Personally, I expect that she is more complex than 'just a villain'. I hope she is doing all this because of a more profound reason than to just see some bloody stars...


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 24, 2014)

You can't save Rachel. We aren't talking about gray areas about her.
She is bad. Evil incarnate. A selfish person with no morality and not a shred of humanity left.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 24, 2014)

Sure, she abandoned her humanity. But why? As long as I don't know, I'm not going to say she is pure evil or something like it.


----------



## Nic (Jul 24, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> Well, if not for Rachel Dan wouldn't be alive at all, FUG would just kill him  .



Not really the example i would used since she kept him alive wanting his existence without the use of his legs again to be torturous.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 24, 2014)

Only cause he chose to be a dick to her though and especially emphasized the legs point.

Considering the people who surrounded him. He was kinda asking for it, not saying he deserved it of course.


----------



## Nic (Jul 24, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Only cause he chose to be a dick to her though and especially emphasized the legs point.
> 
> Considering the people who surrounded him. He was kinda asking for it, not saying he deserved it of course.



they just killed his teammate and that bitch was using them, any human being would have been pissed off, so if anything she kind of asked for his response.  Not to mention that was the first time she came out openly walking around on her legs making it obvious that what Koon had said was true all along.  Yeah TOJ is full of dicks, but even by TOJ standards Rachel is a bigger one.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 24, 2014)

I was only half serious about the Dan thing of course, but my point is, there's so many blanks about her story and actions that SIU could easily fill them with explanations other than "because she is an evil bitch", that's why I agree with ZIltoid and zenieth on those points.

Until we get the full picture I won't see Rachel as the satan incarnate, like some people here  Because I really hope she's more interesting than that.


----------



## Nic (Jul 24, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> I was only half serious about the Dan thing of course, but my point is, there's so many blanks about her story and actions that SIU could easily fill them with explanations other than "because she is an evil bitch", that's why I agree with ZIltoid and zenieth on those points.
> 
> Until we get the full picture I won't see Rachel as the satan incarnate, like some people here  Because I really hope she's more interesting than that.



there might be but then again what Headon said in the beginning points to her just being a greedy and evil bitch at heart.  I think at this point if there was a huge sympathetic backstory that SIU would have dropped some hints about them, but none at all so far, and at some point you would need to, in order to gain the sympathy of your readers.  I think at this point it is too late for most readers.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 24, 2014)

Well, in part 1 we've seen Rachel struggle a little, between her 'desire' and Baam. We all know how that turned out. But what I find interesting is that she was shown to be afraid of Baam. Why? There is so much about him shrouded in mystery.. Also, what kind of world did Rachel come from? ? 

I think that, in his own subtle way, SIU has already shown how Rachel slowly lost her sanity, but never really explained why. Like PPsycho said: I hope she's more interesting than just being satan incarnate.

Also, the series has still a looongg way to go. If we would be near the end, I would have agreed with Nic, but now.. No, things will definitely change. SIU has not been predictable up till now


----------



## Nic (Jul 24, 2014)

I don't think she was all struggling tbh.  She was jealous of Baam and the bitch literally tried to kill him because he was getting all these things she was dreaming of receiving.  She didn't try to kill him out of necessity but out of pure greed and jealousy. I mean that's pretty fucked up.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 24, 2014)

Nic said:


> I don't think she was all struggling tbh.  She was jealous of Baam and the *bitch literally tried to kill him because he was getting all these things she was dreaming of receiving.*  She didn't try to kill him out of necessity but out of pure greed and jealousy. I mean that's pretty fucked up.



lolwut

No she didn't. That was ho's reasoning.

Rachel tried to kill Baam cause that was the deal necessary for Headon to back her dream.

Nothing in the manga notes that she inherently envious of what Baam had.

Other than that one moment where she contemplates what she's trading for her goal, and that's less envy and more "Is this the road I want" scenario.


----------



## Nic (Jul 24, 2014)

zenieth said:


> lolwut
> 
> No she didn't. That was ho's reasoning.
> 
> ...



so you completely missed the panels where she has a fit in her bed when she sees all those friends around Baam and she's left alone?  The bitch was having a panic attack about it


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 24, 2014)

I think the only moment where Rachel might have seemed remotely envious of Baam was in that one dream where she had that Naruto/Gaara-esque vision where she was up in the sky all alone whilst Baam was surrounded with his friends and team.

_edit:_

Nic ninja'd me.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 24, 2014)

It's almost like Nic didn't read the entirety of my post.

Oh wait, he didn't.

Or do I need to explicitly spell out the scene cause comprehension is such a low demand thing on this forum?


----------



## Nic (Jul 24, 2014)

yeah because when the red head congratulates her on taking Baam's place that isn't a direct indication that she was envious of Baam.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 24, 2014)

She congratulated her on becoming the heroine of the story. There's no indication of Baam anywhere in that exchange. We the viewers know that baam is the protagonist, it's not like those two have some meta understanding of who baam is at that point.

Nor is the deal.

"Switch me and Baam's place."

You're grasping for shit that aint there.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 24, 2014)

It was shown pretty explicitly at the season one finale that the reason Rachel 'killed' Baam wasn't because she was jealous of him, but because of Headon's deal. She wanted to climb the Tower and the only way she could do so was by eliminating Baam. That's pretty much the gist of her motivation, from our perspective; we still know a very sparse amount of detail on Rachel's journey and role in the story other than serving as a very important antagonist and wild card Irregular.

She was obviously envious of Baam (at least, in my opinion): her screaming at him over his getting to climb over her, Headon's massive jibe speech about how she was a fake and that dream sequence cemented it. It might have fuelled her motives and made it easier for her to do it, but it's not purely the reason why she pushed Baam off in _Submerged Fish_.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 24, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> It was shown pretty explicitly at the season one finale that the reason Rachel 'killed' Baam wasn't because she was jealous of him, but because of Headon's deal. She wanted to climb the Tower and the only way she could do so was by eliminating Baam. That's pretty much the gist of her motivation, from our perspective; we still know a very sparse amount of detail on Rachel's journey and role in the story other than serving as a very important antagonist and wild card Irregular.
> 
> She was obviously envious of Baam (at least, in my opinion): her screaming at *him over his getting to climb over her*, Headon's massive jibe speech about how she was a fake and that dream sequence cemented it. It might have fuelled her motives and made it easier for her to do it, but it's not purely the reason why she pushed Baam off in _Submerged Fish_.



Now this I agree with.

But I only feel it goes that far. She was envious of Baam being allowed to climb while she wasn't.

But that's really as far as it went.


----------



## Nic (Jul 24, 2014)

It is quite clear and hinted multiple times that she was jealous of Baam taking the place she thought she was owed.  She even made that clear in her hissy fit with Headon. 




zenieth said:


> She congratulated her on becoming the heroine of the story. There's no indication of Baam anywhere in that exchange. We the viewers know that baam is the protagonist, it's not like those two have some meta understanding of who baam is at that point.
> 
> Nor is the deal.
> 
> ...



sorry but your interpretation is terrible then.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 24, 2014)

Wait, what's even the argument here? I've had four hours of sleep and I've been out all day in like 30 degree sun, so my brain is fried. Is Nic saying that the reason Rachel attempted to bump off Baam was because she was jealous of him, or...


----------



## zenieth (Jul 24, 2014)

> Baam taking the place she thought she was owed.



This is a hell of a lot different than what you were putting forth.

As far as Baam was concerned. She only ever cared about his capability to climb while she wasn't. That's all it went into There's no hint of anything else in regards to what baam does or doesn't do that suggest she gave a shit.

It amounted to:

He can climb/ I can't.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 24, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Wait, what's even the argument here? I've had four hours of sleep and I've been out all day in like 30 degree sun, so my brain is fried. Is Nic saying that the reason Rachel attempted to bump off Baam was because she was jealous of him, or...



I'm arguing against Nic's statement that Rachel was jealous of everything baam got, as if those were things she desired or even gave a shit about.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 24, 2014)

Let's take a look at this from her perspective. She taught Baam everything he knows, she basically made him human. But we do know that her greatest wish wasn't raising a kid or whatever, but getting to the top. And now Headon goes and says Baam took her spot. So yeah, her being jealous IS kinda justified in my book.

BUT, the final reason she pushed him over was clearly because of the deal. It's written all over her expression when she does something "evil", like pushing Baam or hurting Dan. It brings her no pleasure, she just believes it's the only way. It's her or them.

And the scenes where she is being happy - well, she keeps climbing without problems, why woudln't she smile? That doesn't mean the decisions she made were easy, she's just focusing on the present.
The scene where she laughs like a maniac? That's a sign for her mental breakdown AFTER the act. She wants to believe she is right to keep her sanity(might be too late for that), that's why she was justifying herself, saying that she didn't do anything wrong when stabbing Dan. Decisions she made DID have an impact on her. But she can't turn the time back now. That's self preservation, not really evil _per se_. She just pays for her initial decision, and that's a point in time where her accepting the deal made the most sense.

DISCLAIMER: everything here is merely a pseudo analysis and one of the possible explanations behind her actions, although I do believe SIU gave us hints about her not being pure evil. We'll see how this all resolves when the time comes.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 24, 2014)

You'll also notice that killing Baam was more of a last resort for Rachel than her first decision.

She initially tried many different things to keep Baam from climbing. Then resorted to the kill.

Again not saying she's justified, but she doesn't automatically go for the most cruel option.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 24, 2014)

zenieth said:


> You'll also notice that killing Baam was more of a last resort for Rachel than her first decision.
> 
> *She initially tried many different things to keep Baam from climbing. Then resorted to the kill.*
> 
> Again not saying she's justified, but she doesn't automatically go for the most cruel option.



At least not before she pushed Baam. After that, it seems she kinda lost it. As if she was slowly becoming more and more insane, with the leg-stabbing moment as her greatest moment so far. Though that insane laughter also was pretty whack.

What I always found interesting about Rachel is her statement after she was asked why she chased the stars: because she feared the night (=Baam). What do we not yet know about their past which could have made Rachel fear or hate Baam so much? Actually, what do we know about Baam anyway?

I suppose we will find once they meet again?


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 24, 2014)

^ That's one of the most interesting mysteries so far. It's either just symbolic, or Baam's past is indeed a lot darker than we know.

As if living in a sealed cave with Zahard's symbol wasn't dark enough


----------



## Fujita (Jul 24, 2014)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> No. She is as black as the nothingness of space.
> 
> She has a major ego trip with no feats to back it up. She seriously believes she is some bleeping princess and the world should magically do everything for her. She actually calls out baam for having the guts to take the challenge, and somehow comes to the conclusion he took her spot?
> - She makes a deal with Headon, of which we don't know they details yet, but its implied someone would get screwed over, for her gain.
> ...



Rachel's not meant to be admirable, but I find calling her evil incarnate kind of laughable. She snapped after what she did to Baam. I read her dogged insistence that she is right (and her violent reaction when people call her on it) as her realizing that she's done some shitty things and trying (and failing) to deal with it. It's not that she really believes she's in the right, it's that she needs to believe it to keep holding on. That's... not something you can say for most of the people who unflinchingly sacrifice others to climb the tower. 



Nic said:


> *there might be but then again what Headon said in the beginning* points to her just being a greedy and evil bitch at heart.  I think at this point if there was a huge sympathetic backstory that SIU would have dropped some hints about them, but none at all so far, and at some point you would need to, in order to gain the sympathy of your readers.  I think at this point it is too late for most readers.



I'd take everything Headon says with a couple billion grains of salt, particularly when he's trying to break somebody so that they do what he wants. 

I think we have the hints we need. She was sent (?) to befriend some kid in a hole in the ground, got attacked by something at one point, and wanted to escape her shitty life. That's both unsettling and sympathetic. Then she watched Baam succeed (while screaming for him not to do it because he'd die), got told she was scum, and then had Headon dangle a chance to achieve her dreams in front of her.

I really question how many characters wouldn't do something similar if they hit a point where all their intelligence and abilities were completely useless.


----------



## Pineapples (Jul 25, 2014)

I think one of the reasons that Rachel is so widely hated is her development throughout the story. At the beginning of the story, we only knew her as Baam's precious friend. I'm sure most of us believed that she would be a kind and compassionate companion for Baam. However, as we see more of her, we see her insecurities and unabashed selfishness. At the end of part 1, she had the choice of climbing the tower with Baam and company, or through Headon's path. She chose the later of course. In doing so, she not only betrayed Baam but the expectation of the readers. 

Rachel's development contrasts from most others who encountered Baam. For instance, Koon and Androssi were initially portrayed as manipulative and, especially in Androssi's case, selfish. After meeting Baam, those characters began to display more positive personal aspects. Koon was shown to be willing to put himself at risk to help Baam. Androssi became more open to cooperation and putting trust in others (Anak played a part also).

Additionally, I'm pretty interested in what game Headon is playing. I wonder what kind of affiliations he has in the Tower. There seems to be a good possibility that he is working with FUG.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 25, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> ^ That's one of the most interesting mysteries so far. It's either just symbolic, or Baam's past is indeed a lot darker than we know.
> 
> As if living in a sealed cave with Zahard's symbol wasn't dark enough



A sealed cave with Zahard's giant symbol inside it? Which was suggested to be outside the tower? While its been who knows how long since Zahard invaded the tower?
It's actually funny how SIU made an interesting story while he revealed next to nothing about the main character


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 26, 2014)

Chapter is about 21 hours away.

I really hope whatever condition Kishi and Kubo have isn't affecting Korea.

:WOW


----------



## blueblip (Jul 26, 2014)

Fujita said:


> *Rachel's not meant to be admirable, but I find calling her evil incarnate kind of laughable. *


I think this right here sums up why people find Rachel so despicable.

An outright evil character is expected to be evil. We don't expect better from them. We know they will stab people in the back. We know they will do anything to get what they want. If a truly evil character did what Rachel did, we wouldn't care as much as that's exactly what we would expect out of them.

Rachel is so hateable because she ISN'T the epitome of evil. She's, for all intents and purposes, a normal person. She's shown to have some good in her (teaching Baam how to read and write, befriending him, and so on). She's also got a ba side to her (no need to elaborate). But what makes her _despicable_ is the fact that she's like most normal people we know, and yet did what she did, and that's a failing us, normal people would always find reprehensible. Rachel is someone who the average reader can actually connect with, and in that regard it makes her actions seem that much more nasty.

No one would have been surprised to find she had a dark side to her, or that she had to struggle with doing the right thing. We all do that even in real life. The kicker is that she decided to the wrong thing. And, just like a person in real life, she becomes a nasty, hateable person for it because we expected her to rise above such petty feelings, like any normal person would.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 26, 2014)

Lol speak for yourself.
I don't relate with seeing the stars.
Problem with Rachel is she presented herself as his friend. He put all this effort to find her. He does what would otherwise be impossible for her. Gives her an option to help her see her dream.
In the end she is like "nah brag I'm Sweet" and tries to kill him. What the took.


----------



## Luciana (Jul 27, 2014)

Keeping the topic of Rachel, until this day, I don't really get why people hate her so much.
I mean, the hate is big, not only with the english fandom, but the korean too, to the point people made posts of tog on other comics comment section, and quite a few authors got pissed.
I always saw her as the person who nailed how the tower works


----------



## OS (Jul 27, 2014)

watch it be delayed again


----------



## Bleach (Jul 27, 2014)

DON'T SAY THAT

TOMORROW IS THE BIG DAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Magic (Jul 27, 2014)

Luciana said:


> Keeping the topic of Rachel, until this day, I don't really get why people hate her so much.
> I mean, the hate is big, not only with the english fandom, but the korean too, to the point people made posts of tog on other comics comment section, and quite a few authors got pissed.
> I always saw her as the person who nailed how the tower works



How could she not be hated, she is a betrayer and had a sort of motherly role to Baam.


----------



## Frieza (Jul 27, 2014)

Today is the big day!


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 27, 2014)

Only a few hours more patience...


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 27, 2014)

Need... my.... fix...


----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 27, 2014)

SIU should take an even longer break


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 27, 2014)

Soon.... This wait has been torture.


----------



## Scratchy (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Scratchy (Jul 27, 2014)

no fuck this



quite a few typos etc. but still something


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jul 27, 2014)

Better read it at:

 - it has the chapter in normal size

Seems like Koon really wants to get his revenge huh? I wonder if there'll be some drama between him and Baam.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 27, 2014)

Hmm, Line's translation was decent. There were a bunch of grammar mistakes, and the wording felt stiff and awkward at times, but it wasn't as half-assed as last the last chapter of Kubera.

I don't know why they use 'cause everywhere. Is it hard to spell 'because' or 'since'?


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 27, 2014)

Rak calling people "dudes" lol. Good ol line naver 

Anyway, Wangnan's backstory really interests me. It seems like all the signs are pointing him to being the prince of Zahard (except for his name ).


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 27, 2014)

Baam's looks certainly did not improve


----------



## Mizura (Jul 27, 2014)

Ah, yes, Rak using 'dude' did make me twitch. D:
Sphyer: what do you mean? Ja Wangnan's name is literally "I am a Prince" backwards. x'D
That could be the biggest mistake of the 10 families + Jahad: their terrible naming sense? 

Is it me, or does it feel like all the characters are talking the exact same way? It could really be my imagination, but their dialogue style all seem to be the exact same for me.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 27, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> Rak calling people "dudes" lol. Good ol line naver
> 
> Anyway, Wangnan's backstory really interests me. It seems like all the signs are pointing him to being the prince of Zahard (except for his name ).


Except for his name? Ja Wangnan means I am prince backwards, or something.

I was expecting more of a setup chapter, with foreshadowing and stuff. Felt pretty filler for a first episode, but I'm glad it's back. The Hell Train sounds really promising.

Also, Amigo is alive


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 27, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Ah, yes, Rak using 'dude' did make me twitch. D:
> Sphyer: what do you mean? Ja Wangnan's name is literally "I am a Prince" backwards. x'D



My brain derped on me and made me think it meant "I am not the prince" smh.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jul 27, 2014)

I was hoping for a more content filled first chapter of a new season this felt to fillerish. I wonder when SIU will finally reveal ja wangnan's true identity as the prince of zahard.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 27, 2014)

It didn't even feel like a new chapter tbh. More like an extention to the 2nd season's finale. But from the blog talks future chapters should be packed with enough conent to satisfy us.


----------



## OS (Jul 27, 2014)

>there are still people who don't think yihwa and baam are otp.


heathens


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2014)

Vongola King said:


> I was hoping for a more content filled first chapter of a new season this felt to fillerish. I wonder when SIU will finally reveal ja wangnan's true identity as the prince of zahard.



when the top dogs actually get involved.  So 7-10 years from now.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jul 27, 2014)

Yihwa is so pathetic...just blindly following a guy because he was a little nice to her and looks like a bishi

Beta will be in Ran and Novick's team huh...that's a pretty fuckin' powerful group. Too bad they just don't have much of a chance against Casano and Rachel.


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2014)

Grumpy Zoro said:


> Yihwa is so pathetic...just blindly following a guy because he was a little nice to her and looks like a bishi
> 
> Beta will be in Ran and Novick's team huh...that's a pretty fuckin' powerful group. Too bad they just don't have much of a chance against Casano and Rachel.



not sure what you mean those three are definitely stronger than those two unless Rachel developed irregular powers out of nowhere.  They just don't have a chance against plot.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jul 27, 2014)

Nic said:


> not sure what you mean those three are definitely stronger than those two unless Rachel developed irregular powers out of nowhere.  They just don't have a chance against plot.



That's what I mean. They don't have a chance because of plot. I could've made that more clear.


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2014)

watch Baam show up out of nowhere to protect her.  The rage that would ensue.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeah that would cause a shitstorm of epic proportions


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2014)

It's been foreshadowed too again this chapter when Koon internally apologizes to Baam for doing it. lol  Honestly i think the end game for her is that she's left alone.


----------



## Tray (Jul 27, 2014)

Baam looked like a JJBA character at the end


----------



## OS (Jul 27, 2014)

please son, if it weren't for baam then yihwa would be nowhere. She owes her body


androssi a shit


( i also wonder if they are going to change adrossis name now it's the koreans doing it.)


----------



## Bleach (Jul 27, 2014)

Man it's good to have this back. BUt I thought TheCompany wasn't translating this anymore? And what's up with the side being cut on their site?

Anyway, great to be back. Yihwa mentioning Wangnan's ring seems like foreshadowing. Maybe we'll find out more about his past on Hells Train? And who was Yihwa referring to when she said "monkey guy"? 

Baam cut his hair


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 27, 2014)

Because they aren't. It's the official translation, but the original site isn't optimized for PC viewing and the images are "glued" to the browser, making the images stretched on maximized windows.

So The Company made it available for view in a fixed size on their site, for those who woudln't be bothered to change their browser's size manually.

As for the translation.. Shibisu will take some time to get used to.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 27, 2014)

It's back! 

Since it's only the epilogue there was not much progression but more of a wrap up of the last season. Fine with that.

Gonna have to get used to this translation. 

Anak is the "shame of Zahard" and Wagnan is the "biggest mistake"? Not even sure what that means cuz he's not that particularly strong.(or his strength is sealed). I guess we'll find out soon enough.

Nice to have Baam back. Viole was cool and all but I prefer the short hair.

The Hell train definitely looks like it'll be interesting.


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2014)

Bleach said:


> Man it's good to have this back. BUt I thought TheCompany wasn't translating this anymore? And what's up with the side being cut on their site?
> 
> Anyway, great to be back. Yihwa mentioning Wangnan's ring seems like foreshadowing. Maybe we'll find out more about his past on Hells Train? And who was Yihwa referring to when she said "monkey guy"?
> 
> Baam cut his hair



Monkey guy - Wangnan at least that's how i understood it.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 27, 2014)

"Even if Baam tries to stop me, I will get her."

Music to my ears. pek


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2014)

Blunt said:


> "Even if Baam tries to stop me, I will get her."
> 
> Music to my ears. pek



But you know that he'll fail.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 27, 2014)

An idea that just popped into my head. Maybe Wangnan doesn't have any special powers, but since there's blood of Zahard inside him(supposedly), he's protected by the Guardian's contract just like Zahard? That would explain why he didn't die from an otherwise fatal wound Beta gave him?


----------



## Blunt (Jul 27, 2014)

Also, I'm glad Waka Flaka is getting hype this early on in the arc.



Nic said:


> But you know that he'll fail.


I-I... believe...


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 27, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> An idea that just popped into my head. Maybe Wangnan doesn't have any special powers, but since there's blood of Zahard inside him(supposedly), he's protected by the Guardian's contract just like Zahard? That would explain why he didn't die from an otherwise fatal wound Beta gave him?



That makes sense or maybe it's sealed.

It could be they tried to make a Zahard prince but it failed for whatever reason?


----------



## ~VK~ (Jul 27, 2014)

Nic said:


> not sure what you mean those three are definitely stronger than those two unless Rachel developed irregular powers out of nowhere.  They just don't have a chance against plot.



didn't beta say that cassano is now as strong or stronger than baam since he took horyang's half and is now "complete"? plus you have rachel with her super plot armour and fug backing her up.


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2014)

Wagnan must have his powers sealed or there'd be little point in fearing Zahard's power being passed down like that.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 27, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> An idea that just popped into my head. Maybe Wangnan doesn't have any special powers, but since there's blood of Zahard inside him(supposedly), he's protected by the Guardian's contract just like Zahard? That would explain why he didn't die from an otherwise fatal wound Beta gave him?


oh that's really good 

inheriting zahard's power like a princess isn't really such a big deal since there are such monsters on top, but someone who inherited his immortality would be a huge threat since they essentially have infinite potential to gain more skills and knowledge of the tower


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 27, 2014)

Keino-kun said:


> That makes sense or maybe it's sealed.
> 
> It could be they tried to make a Zahard prince but it failed for whatever reason?



Didn't hwaryun call Wangnan 'the prince of the red light district' once? Perhaps Wangnan is simply a... occupational accident from when Zahard visited? 

But I personally don't think that the ring itself is such a big hint at him being related to Zahard himself. Why would Karaka have the same ring? Maybe it's related to the FUG slayers, and that Wangnan is a illegitimate son of one of the (former) slayers? SIU is never very straightforward with these matters, there's always a catch/plottwist.
Remember the 'mad dog hates fug' thing, for example?


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 27, 2014)

Ah no Yuri in this chapter what a shame, what kinda prologue is this it feels like a normal chapter to me.

Karaka, Ha Jinsung, Yuri and Rachel i wanted this characters in the prologue but maybe we can get a prologue 2.


----------



## Muk (Jul 27, 2014)

why is zahard call jahard all the sudden? 

did the company change names or is that the one from naver ?


----------



## Bleach (Jul 27, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> Because they aren't. It's the official translation, but the original site isn't optimized for PC viewing and the images are "glued" to the browser, making the images stretched on maximized windows.
> 
> So The Company made it available for view in a fixed size on their site, for those who woudln't be bothered to change their browser's size manually.
> 
> As for the translation.. Shibisu will take some time to get used to.



Ahh I see. Well, any translation is better than no translation.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 27, 2014)

Keino-kun said:


> I
> Anak is the "shame of Zahard" and Wagnan is the "biggest mistake"? Not even sure what that means cuz he's not that particularly strong.(or his strength is sealed). I guess we'll find out soon enough.
> .




Siu did say once that Wangnan has yet to discover his true strength.
So sealed power seems to be a good bet.


----------



## OS (Jul 27, 2014)

Muk said:


> why is zahard call jahard all the sudden?
> 
> did the company change names or is that the one from naver ?



naver probably got the official translation. Most of the names we know aren't what they really are.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 27, 2014)

they changed Cassano to Casano

it makes me feel strange, because Casano is actually my surname


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 27, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> An idea that just popped into my head. Maybe Wangnan doesn't have any special powers, but since there's blood of Zahard inside him(supposedly), he's protected by the Guardian's contract just like Zahard? That would explain why he didn't die from an otherwise fatal wound Beta gave him?



That might also explain how Wangnan was the only survivor of Yeon's flames on that stage where she couldn't control her powers and roased everyone.  Of course, it might've been Wangnan's zahard healing factor kicking in, similar to him healing at an accelerated rate after Beta shanked him.

If it were true that zahard princes were immortal and zahard princesses lacked that ability.  I look forward to future posts of people accusing SIU of being sexist for zahard's male heirs being unkillable and zahard's female heirs being stuck in the kitchen making sammiches.

*edit* - Doesn't Wangnan being referred to as a mistake simply mean he's a bastard son, or an unplanned pregnancy?  I don't get that, need more translation, plz.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 27, 2014)

We're not supposed to know what him being a "mistake" means yet. It's intentionally vague, not a translation error.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 27, 2014)

I will lol if Wangnan is korean Jon Snow.  

.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 27, 2014)

Bubyrd Ratcatcher said:


> it makes me feel strange, because Casano is actually my surname




Watcha gonna do when they come for you?


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 27, 2014)

Im gonna guess his mom was a prostitute and had a gangbang with the 10 families + zahard. There was plenty of scissoring.
Thus their biggest mistake was born the prince of the redlight district.

I mean shit what else could it be


----------



## Pineapples (Jul 27, 2014)

Just finished reading the chapter! Seems like everyone has their own personal side goals. Wangnan trying to get stronger, Yeon trying to figure out Wangnan's secret (with Hwa Ryun nudging her on), Ran/Novick hunting down Casano, Koon contemplating revenge on Rachel, Hwa Run probably planning something FUGtastic, etc. Not to mention who knows what Quaetro and Chang are up to.

I was a bit confused when Shibisu (Ship Leeso was cooler  )said "You three.." That sort of implied that Koon's group would only be Koon, Rak and Baam. Perhaps he just meant the big 3 of the group, but still weird. 

My interest is definitely piqued on Wangnan's significance.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 27, 2014)

Lesoo's new name keeps reminding me of a local beverage made from elderberries.


----------



## alekos23 (Jul 27, 2014)

wait till you see Rak's last name


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Jul 27, 2014)

Baam looks really ugly or it is just me?? I don't like his new haircut.


----------



## Pineapples (Jul 27, 2014)

I think it's probably just the angle of that last page. His current haircut is pretty much the same as part 1 Baam.


----------



## Firo (Jul 27, 2014)

The new haircut suits him more. That bishounen look is gone.


----------



## OS (Jul 27, 2014)

Don't see what's wrong with naver doing the translations. It's not like The Company was getting paid to do trans anyway. Takes a load off of them.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 27, 2014)

Yes the company is better but really I think Naver just needs to polish themselves up a bit. They should be the ones doing the trans but their quality control just is weak. Granted they release some of these *very* fast, but I think the real question atm is;
Should they take more time to translate a chapter instead of releasing it as soon as they can? They're already behind with multiple series.
It feels like every chapter they found they just wanted to get it out, so they did a lot of literal translations and removed some of the flavor of characters.

Dude instead of turtle is a little depressing because it takes away a bit from Raks flavor.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 27, 2014)

OS: Oh no, they're fine with the fact that there's an official translation. It's the fact that they think the official translations suck that gets to them.

ensoriki: judging from the latest chapter of Kubera, their translation is just as bad for non-speed releases. There were over 20 grammar mistakes in Kubera ep. 6.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 27, 2014)

Its hilarious when Baam turns around on the last page, and you realize he's all Frodo Baggins.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 27, 2014)

The translations aren't good, but I dont think that necessitates The Company.
Granted they've only had our feedback for 3 weeks now I believe.


I hope Wakafloka actually shows something but the way SIU is presenting this "secret" it seems he'll be mediocre for quite some time.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 27, 2014)

Personally have no problem if Naver does the trans. I can get over the name changes. I just don't think he quality is good. A lot of the sentences/grammar seems clunky/awkward. 

Would it be that hard for them to get people to translate properly and to get a quality checker? I'm ignorant so I really don't know.

Hopefully the complaints will reach the relevant people.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 27, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Didn't hwaryun call Wangnan 'the prince of the red light district' once? Perhaps Wangnan is simply a... occupational accident from when Zahard visited?
> 
> But I personally don't think that the ring itself is such a big hint at him being related to Zahard himself. Why would Karaka have the same ring? Maybe it's related to the FUG slayers, and that Wangnan is a illegitimate son of one of the (former) slayers? SIU is never very straightforward with these matters, there's always a catch/plottwist.
> Remember the 'mad dog hates fug' thing, for example?



Yeah, she did call him that but we have no idea what that means or where is or who is the king/queen of said place.

And we know nothing about Karaka's past other than he hates Zahard and is Jinsung's disciple. He could have a similar background to Wagnan.



ClandestineSchemer said:


> Siu did say once that Wangnan has yet to discover his true strength.
> So sealed power seems to be a good bet.



Right. Makes sense. If he does have sealed strength, he could be a force as he has traits to be a leader and has a good head on his shoulders.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 27, 2014)

At this point, all Naver needs is a proper proofreader, I think. I'm personally fine with the names too.

I think it's rather ironic. Over 50 hours must have gone into the production of each strip (by the author + his assistant). And they couldn't find someone to do 30 minutes of proofreading. 

Edit: Whoa, they've since fixed the grammar mistakes. It seems like sending in dozens of complaints really does work.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 27, 2014)

Now they just need to make physical books. Definitely would not work because it's a giant long strip but it would still be awesome  . I know some do the page by page thing but that takes away the quality IMHO.

Or official merchandise like posters..


----------



## Kamina. (Jul 28, 2014)

Translations not too bad, better than nothing I suppose.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 28, 2014)

^ It was filled with grammar mistakes when it just came out. A few dozen complaints later, Naver fixed them in a hurry.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 28, 2014)

Mizura said:


> At this point, all Naver needs is a proper proofreader, I think. I'm personally fine with the names too.
> 
> I think it's rather ironic. Over 50 hours must have gone into the production of each strip (by the author + his assistant). And they couldn't find someone to do 30 minutes of proofreading.
> 
> Edit: Whoa, they've since fixed the grammar mistakes. It seems like sending in dozens of complaints really does work.



Good news! Considering ToG will probably be the most popular thing they have, they should definitely make sure it's up to par.

Will read again myself.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 28, 2014)

Some differences are to be expected, since a lot of the character's soul is in the dialogue, and since we are getting the dialogue in a recycled way we were used to the version from thcmpny and mangacow. I take it that the names are now closer to what they really are.

However the amount of grammar mistakes and clunky lines makes it seem like the translator they hired is just... not good, to put it lightly. English isn't my native language and I know I make a lot of mistakes in that department myself. But if even someone like me is able to recognize the mistakes, that's saying something about the quality.

On the bright side, they seem to care enough to try and improve it. If the western traffic is enough maybe they will step up their game even more.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 28, 2014)

Keino-kun said:


> Good news! Considering ToG will probably be the most popular thing they have, they should definitely make sure it's up to par.
> 
> Will read again myself.



Nah, Noblesse seems to be the undisputed number one webtoon on Naver.



1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Its hilarious when Baam turns around on the last page, and you realize he's all Frodo Baggins.



He totally reminded me of Jinsung.


----------



## Muk (Jul 28, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> Some differences are to be expected, since a lot of the character's soul is in the dialogue, and since we are getting the dialogue in a recycled way we were used to the version from thcmpny and mangacow. I take it that the names are now closer to what they really are.
> 
> However the amount of grammar mistakes and clunky lines makes it seem like the translator they hired is just... not good, to put it lightly. English isn't my native language and I know I make a lot of mistakes in that department myself. But if even someone like me is able to recognize the mistakes, that's saying something about the quality.
> 
> On the bright side, they seem to care enough to try and improve it. If the western traffic is enough maybe they will step up their game even more.



or actually hire some people, like thecompany for them to do the proper work 

i'd pay for it even. just can't stand not proper translation


----------



## Kamina. (Jul 28, 2014)

Just realized SIU just set up Beta to die.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 28, 2014)

Curious to see what Baam's team will be. Seems like Chang and that pyro-guy/chick indeed joined their team.


----------



## Nic (Jul 28, 2014)

kind of confused on the pacing.  Which floor is Baam's team actually on right now?  They almost make it seem like they are already on the 35th but that makes no sense.  Also where is Lee Soo's team waiting at and on which floor? Would be nice to get a little more clarification on that.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 28, 2014)

If I recall Baams team went to complete the test during this month and will then take the train upwards.

Lee Soo's team isn't really waiting they're going to keep progressing forward.

Given the strength of Baam, Rak, Koon they're expected to catch-up, partially why they are taking the Hell Train express...its fast progression.


----------



## Nic (Jul 28, 2014)

Ok that makes more sense then.  It's just that they keep saying we'll be waiting for you (Lee Soo's team) and when you consider they are trying to move up 13 floor in a short period of time that kind of threw things off. lol


----------



## zenieth (Jul 28, 2014)

Man, I really don't like Baam's short hair.


----------



## Nic (Jul 28, 2014)

his eyes are just too big for his face imo especially now that he isn't supposed to look like a kid, the short hair just makes it glaring.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 28, 2014)

Nic said:


> his eyes are just too big for his face imo especially now that he isn't supposed to look like a kid, the short hair just makes it glaring.



Indeed, he should've gotten eyes like this:


The current baam just looks too innocent. Hell, it's like he went from fug to ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Nic (Jul 28, 2014)

Grown man with a little boy's face.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 28, 2014)

What makes you say he "isn't supposed to look like a kid"? They don't age in the Tower like people in normal world do. Baam looks the same as he did back in part 1, the only difference is SIU's art.

He also don't need to be broody anymore, he is no longer Jyu Viole Grace the Slayer. He is free to be Baam again, and the change of the looks is supposed to represent that.

Also, apparently we are still in season 2.


----------



## Nic (Jul 28, 2014)

The height size difference and in comparison to characters he used to be much shorter than makes it obvious.  Besides we don't know how old he is to begin with.  For all we know he was stuck for hundreds of years in that cave.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 28, 2014)

I liked the badass viole type more than the default innocent-good-guy type that Baam originally was. I mean, pretty much every freaking manga/manhua/whatever its written like, starts like this. Naruto, DBZ, One Piece, etc, etc. It would be nice to not have a naive goody two-shoes main character for once!
To me, Viole was the embodiment of Baam having lost those traits (at least for a part)


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 28, 2014)

Bring Viole back we don't want that little boy.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 28, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> Give if time guys, we've seen like 2 pannels of his face so far, you'll get used to it. His innocent look is one of his defining points, it's just that you were spoiled in season two because his eyes weren't drawn half of the time



According to that interview SIU said he wanted Baam back to his innocent self in  preparation for his reunion with Rachel. So it's all according to plan apparently.. 

Still I would have preferred something in-between..Hopefully his design will continue to evolve.

Anything rugged and manly is futile to hope for though.. As it would probably lead to fangirl outrage.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 29, 2014)

^Not to mention that it would tear apart the tower itself.. Every princess would go nuts 

Still, I can't help but be disappointed if Baam completely reverts to his younger self.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 29, 2014)

I have no problems with old baam, but it goes without saying viole looks more bad ass.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 29, 2014)

Where can I read ToG?

I have no clue how to find it on Naver.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 29, 2014)

Ares said:


> Where can I read ToG?
> 
> I have no clue how to find it on Naver.



It can be found here: 

Or if you prefer the screen-wide version of the site: Chapter 80 is out.

(And the raws are still here: )


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks. :33


----------



## zenieth (Jul 29, 2014)

Go away, Ares


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 29, 2014)

That's not very nice.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 2, 2014)

Approximately 11 hrs 15 minutes to chapter...

:WOW

*Thread bump*


----------



## Blunt (Aug 2, 2014)

why do you bump the thread when we still have 12 hours until the next chapter?


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 2, 2014)

why do you not bump the thread when we still have 12 hours until the next chapter?


----------



## Blunt (Aug 2, 2014)

because it's annoying


----------



## Jagger (Aug 2, 2014)

Guys, guys.

Let's calm down and appreciate how awesome Rak is.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 2, 2014)

lol why are you annoyed?  thread isnt bothering you.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 2, 2014)

bump the thread when there's actually something to talk about... like the chapter being released

bumping it with "14 hours 11 minutes :WOW" all the time just makes the wait worse


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 2, 2014)

I bumped in case I'm asleep when chapter is out.

So, people won't have to dig for it.  

The anticipation is the best part!  Sometimes, the build up and hype is better than the chapter itself.


----------



## OS (Aug 3, 2014)

You're both kind of stupid.

1 for a dumb bump and 1 for arguing about a bump.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Aug 3, 2014)

It's out.


----------



## ryz (Aug 3, 2014)

Ch.147 ENG


----------



## Blunt (Aug 3, 2014)

Well Rachel's team is shaping up to be exactly as cunt-ish as we all thought.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 3, 2014)

So the cunt has a guide at her disposal, considering the comments of being destined to board the train.
Also Team cunt seems to be an appropriate term for them.


----------



## Muk (Aug 3, 2014)

talk about cunt team rachel 

hope koon's new team get to trash them


----------



## Bleach (Aug 3, 2014)

They seriously need a better damn reader >_>.

Anyway, there's a lot of ominous things this chapter. Koon's "cards", Rachel's "cards", Ran asking Beta to join their team to go after Cassano. I feel like there's an overarching plan from FUG that seems to be going almost exactly as they planned and I don't like it.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 3, 2014)

if you're having problems with the naver link, use the link grumpy zoro posted

the company did some magic fuckery that gets rid of the zoom issue when you go through their site


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 3, 2014)

Gah, someone please tell me when we have scans that aren't unreadable.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 3, 2014)

the translation was fine imo

nothing great sure but i thought it was readable


----------



## OS (Aug 3, 2014)

>rachel




the trans were good btw very readable.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 3, 2014)

Baam once again showing his sneaky undressing skills. 

I guess we'll get another timeskip, since this chapter was a prologue for the Hell Train. If not, I wonder if SIU will focus on all the groups simultaneously. By the looks of it, Baam could get the least of screen time, since he's the only one who doesn't really need to do anything before the reunion.

The fact that Rachel's group aim for the Hell Train as well makes it all really interesting. Imagine what could it mean for Baam's character if half of his team didn't make it to the reunion, but FUG did instead.

Also, I wonder about Rachel. The way Hwaryun was talking about her and from the talk between her teammates it seems she might have some actual skills.


----------



## Muk (Aug 3, 2014)

well rachel was classified as a light house user. i have no idea what sorts of power a light house user evolves to 
it might be really powerful, especially if we look at how koon is evolving


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 3, 2014)

Great ending for this prologue with a clear goal and a clear villain to beat in this case Cassano Beniamo.

The Tickets are also a great way to show us how much the characters can grow before the main event.

Now is just a matter to see if karaka is going to also make his move this arc i bet he will.


----------



## Muk (Aug 3, 2014)

i doubt we've seen the last of karaka 
and raising the rest of baam's fail group to FuG power level would be nice


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 3, 2014)

Dat red whore insulted the Prince.

Can't wait for koon to kill her. I mean that actually I dont like her and hopefully she dies.


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah because Prince is so much more deep and interesting character than Hwa and he is totally on Bam and Rak level 

BTW i don't like the name "Bam" with just one a it feels wrong.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 3, 2014)

Who doubts the mother fucking Rak!
Hwa comes in "Your all weak....except Baam and Rak so I'll take them".

Rak would this entire crew blindfolded.
Take out an army of E- ranks.
Fucking turtles.


Then again...I think she may be trying to get Koon killed.

Im liking Wakaflokas resolve, hopefully he raises the bar a bit. I think he should grow the back of his hair out a bit because I find those horns ridiculous.

Prince is meh I dont know why he or the little girl are really around. We need loli's?
Maybe SIU will take this time to prune out the team a bit, at the very beginning of the chapter I counted 10 people in that room and figured "this is way too many characters to focus on".


----------



## Nic (Aug 3, 2014)

Only 5 pass and Rachel is going to be one of them.


----------



## OS (Aug 3, 2014)

Isn't it only 5 have kept their tickets ?


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 3, 2014)

She'll let them grab the tickets and then she'll stab someone and take the ticket off them.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 3, 2014)

Prince got burn.

Looks like they're stuffing beta into that bottomless handbag and smuggling him onto the train.  

So much backstage scheming and plotting.  Everyone has to have their own little sinister plots don't they?  

*edit* - Will there be a one year time skip?  

.


----------



## Nic (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah there should be considering the title saying prologue.  Then again a one year time skip is nothing in TOG time.


----------



## OS (Aug 3, 2014)

or it could be a training thing for a bit.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 3, 2014)

Has a better translation come out? I stopped reading the chapter 5 pages in


----------



## Blunt (Aug 3, 2014)

i really don't see what was so bad about this week's translation 

but either way you're shit out of luck, as far as I know all of the other translators dropped it


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 3, 2014)

It appears that we'll get a bit of reversal from Part 2. This time it looks like we'll be mostly following the adventures of Team Khun while getting little snippets of Team Viole. I very much enjoy the current set-up of groups. I wonder how much growth Khun's group will experience in a year. Hopefully the weaker folks (Miseng, Prince, Goseng) can get to somewhere around Akraptor's level (when he was introduced), or if that's too much, then develop useful support capabilities. I do fear for Ran's team. I think they can do some damage but ultimately fall against Rachel's escorts. 

Other thoughts:

No more "Turtle" talk from Rak ?
Hwa Ryun is as sneaky and beautiful as always
Why are Rachel and Cassano's teammates wearing cloaks? It's not like they are being monitored, or hiding information from each other
Bam is just not the same as BA-AM!
Ominous clouds are gathering around Khun
 Yeon seems pretty pissed with being separated from Viole


----------



## Nic (Aug 4, 2014)

Don't see what's so bad with the translation. I've seen much worse.


----------



## Mizura (Aug 4, 2014)

The translation was fine this week, at least compared to the first version of the translation Last week. (gods, THAT one was horrible, but after dozens of fanboys complained, they fixed it in a hurry  )


----------



## Muk (Aug 4, 2014)

it was readable, but i feel it is still missing the old company's translation touch


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 4, 2014)

Muk said:


> it was readable, but i feel it is still missing the old company's translation touch



You're not alone in that one


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 4, 2014)

Nic said:


> Don't see what's so bad with the translation. I've seen much worse.



Waiter there is a fly in my soup
"Stop being a bitchy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) at least it isnt a human thumb"

Wut


----------



## Mizura (Aug 4, 2014)

^ If you found a human eyeball in your soup the last time you ate there, you'd probably feel less icky about that fly or finger in your soup.


----------



## NO (Aug 5, 2014)

I didn't even know there were 2 chapters out already! MangaCow needs to get it together. 

Solid developments. I knew Koon was going to have a grudge but he's going pretty far to do it. So, now he leads 2 teams? And Viole and Crocodile are going with Hwa Ryun...to do what?

I'm guessing we're going directly through a timeskip since the chapter names are specifically named "The Hell Train." I'm actually okay with this since we won't be missing anything.

Also, that top 3 predator guy...what's his purpose? He just sits on the train killing people with his other 2 buddies getting tickets? It seems pretty obvious that SIU is setting up the top 3 to fight with Viole, Koon, and Crocodile.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 5, 2014)

I'd say it's pretty obvious he's not.

SIU's never done that with Arc foes, and I doubt he'll do it now.


----------



## NO (Aug 5, 2014)

zenieth said:


> I'd say it's pretty obvious he's not.
> 
> SIU's never done that with Arc foes, and I doubt he'll do it now.


Maybe you should re-read the chapters again. The "three" were constantly emphasized and then we get the "top 3 predators" who apparently just massacre on the train for tickets. Do you honestly think Koon, Viole, and Rak are getting the easy treatment from them?

I never said they were going to beat them. I just think they're all going to get an encounter with them. Hwa Ryun basically confirmed that the 3 of them are strong enough to steal tickets from D-rank  passengers on their own.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 5, 2014)

I've read chapters before.

SIU never does something that blatantly blatant.

I've no doubt Baam's trio isn't going to have one on ones against each of those mysterious 3.


----------



## NO (Aug 5, 2014)

zenieth said:


> I've read chapters before.
> 
> SIU never does something that blatantly blatant.
> 
> I've no doubt Baam's trio isn't going to have one on ones against each of those mysterious 3.


You have no reason to have that opinion. I've predicted multiple things based on SIU's previous foreshadowing (shit, I've read some good theories become validated too), so if your belief is truly "SIU wouldn't do something that obvious" you've suddenly become completely oblivious to what has been happening in this webtoon.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 5, 2014)

He can have whatever opinion he wants. Why does that make you so angry? 

And where are you getting this C-A class Regular stuff? AFAIK, nobody mentioned anything about anyone but D class Regulars on the train. It's even called the "D-Class express."


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 5, 2014)

jayjay32 said:


> They must be extraordinarily powerful if only 5% of the opponents they fight are D-Rank regulars and the other 95% C- to A-Rank regulars. It seems pretty obvious that SIU is setting up the top 3 to fight with Viole, Koon, and Crocodile.




Umm, the lowest floor the train starts from has a requirement of being D-rank to reach. 
So I don't know where you got the 95% figure from.


----------



## NO (Aug 5, 2014)

Blunt said:


> He can have whatever opinion he wants. Why does that make you so angry?


I'm just calling it how it is and I'm pretty happy, troll.  But hey, if you wanna needlessly defend your friend, go ahead. 

"It's pretty obvious SIU would never do that since no fan has ever used clear foreshadowing in the past to predict any events in ToG. I have no doubt that a 3v3 in any shape or form is not going to happen. "

Both of these statements are not even an opinion, they're just wrong. 



Blunt said:


> And where are you getting this C-A class Regular stuff? AFAIK, nobody mentioned anything about anyone but D class Regulars on the train. It's even called the "D-Class express."


I actually went back and re-read that page. I thought she said something else. Bad translation/grammar.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 5, 2014)

could boil some pasta with all this anger


----------



## NO (Aug 5, 2014)

Blunt said:


> could boil some pasta with all this anger


You should also boil your act since it's not doing you any favors with the crowd.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 5, 2014)

Cool it down with the passive aggression, you two.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 5, 2014)

Rak and Koon aren't really on the same level as Baam. So if the top 3(Sachi and the others) somehow end up being on Baams level individually, there's no way Koon and Rak would be able to deal with that on their own. That's assuming it even happens the way you think it will, which I disagree with. 

Hwa Ryun even told Koon in the last chapter that Baam was now in a league of his own.

Koons is probably pretty strong with the White mirror item though.


----------



## Nic (Aug 5, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Cool it down with the passive aggression, you two.



love is in the air.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 5, 2014)

Koon is already top five E-rank material, based on the fact that he claimed Chang wouldn't be able to beat him in a 'real fight'. This was before he got the White Heavenly Mirror.


----------



## Nic (Aug 5, 2014)

would actually be nice to see Koon and Rak go all out for once.


----------



## NO (Aug 5, 2014)

Nightfall said:


> Rak and Koon aren't really on the same level as Baam. So if the top 3(Sachi and the others) somehow end up being on Baams level individually, there's no way Koon and Rak would be able to deal with that on their own.
> 
> Hwa Ryun even told Koon in the last chapter that Baam was now in a league of his own.
> 
> Koons is probably pretty strong with the White mirror item though.


I know you haven't thought of it this way...but maybe, just maybe Sachi fights Viole and the other 2 happen to be weak enough for Koon and Rak.


----------



## Nic (Aug 5, 2014)

since when are the villains on the same exact level as one another?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 5, 2014)

jayjay32 said:


> I know you haven't thought of it this way...but maybe, just maybe Sachi fights Viole and the other 2 happen to be weak enough for Koon and Rak.




By Jove captain, that might just be crazy enough to work.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 5, 2014)

jayjay32 said:


> I know you haven't thought of it this way...but maybe, just maybe Sachi fights Viole and the other 2 happen to be weak enough for Koon and Rak.



Of course, I just wasn't sure what you were thinking. Sure it could happen that way, but it seems a little too neat and tidy for ToGs usual setup each arc.

But imo I think it will be more of a team effort from Wangnan and the others.


----------



## NO (Aug 5, 2014)

Nic said:


> since when are the villains on the same exact level as one another?


I'm not sure, but let us know when you've found out.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 5, 2014)

Now you got to get around the fact that ToG is never that clean.

The issue of Rachel and co also being on the train which will clearly divert Koon's efforts elsewhere


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 6, 2014)

I wonder what kind of atmosphere the train will have. The enclosed spaces should make for some interesting tests/conflicts. The train would have to be particularly sturdy to not get wrecked in the first place. I also wonder if we get to meet the crazy person that's driving the Hell Express.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 6, 2014)

We underestimating rak and koon now?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 6, 2014)

It's not about underestimating Rak and Koon.

It's about SIU never doing blatant match ups and certainly not for someone like Koon.

Baam I can see getting a straight up fight.

Baam
Rak
and Koon?

One on Ones?

In the same arc?

With Rachel?

pffffffffffffffffffffffft


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 6, 2014)

Koon will always be dangerous due to his intelligence and plotting. In contrast, Rak is a more straight forward combatant. I think he's extremely strong but not quite absolute monster among his peers. In combat, I feel that Rak will be shown to be stronger than Hatsu, but weaker than Anak/Ran.


----------



## Kamina. (Aug 6, 2014)

Only a few Regulars keeping their tickets means we can hopefully say goodbye to pieces of shit like Prince.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 6, 2014)

Pineapples said:


> It appears that we'll get a bit of reversal from Part 2. This time it looks like we'll be mostly following the adventures of Team Khun while getting little snippets of Team Viole.



I was thinking it would go down that way.  Thx +Reps.

Does anyone know what the team breakdowns will be?

I get the impression Viole and Hwa Ryun will team up.  While everyone else goes with Koon.  If that happens, did Hwa Ryun have ulterior motives?  Did she intentionally split them so she and Viole would be alone together?


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 6, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Did she intentionally split them so she and Viole would be alone together?



Androssi would be pissed .


----------



## OS (Aug 6, 2014)

I doubt  she has feelings.


----------



## Mizura (Aug 6, 2014)

Yesterday, did you guys notice that on Line Webtoon's facebook page, they screwed up and spelled Androssi's name as "Androssi Zahard" instead of their own spelling, "Endorsi Jahad"? I blinked.


----------



## Kamina. (Aug 7, 2014)

one name at a time


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 7, 2014)

What link are people reading this at?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 7, 2014)

The Pink Ninja said:


> What link are people reading this at?


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 9, 2014)

Pineapples said:


> Koon will always be dangerous due to his intelligence and plotting. In contrast, Rak is a more straight forward combatant. I think he's extremely strong but not quite absolute monster among his peers. In combat, I feel that Rak will be shown to be stronger than Hatsu, but weaker than Anak/Ran.



Mmm I see where you are coming from. 
I think you're pretty accurate with where you are placing him.
Granted if the floor of test was anything to go by and the workshop fight...Raks issue is a lack of practice I think. It doesn't seem like he really...trains at all.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 10, 2014)

About...  10 minutes to raw?

:WOW


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 10, 2014)

Well... Things surely are getting interesting now 

(for those still unaware: )


----------



## Fujita (Aug 10, 2014)

Chapter is out at 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuri attacking Repellista was priceless


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 10, 2014)

I noticed this for a few weeks but it seems like Line releases the chapters even earlier than the korean raw comes out. Something positive about them at least.

Chapter was pretty nice. Yuri finally back and kicking so much ass


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 10, 2014)

Officially its...  THE HELL TRAIN.

Thx to Baam's overwhelming sex aura it is now...  THE LOVE TRAIN.

This arc ends with Baam munching popcorn while everything with boobs within a 30,000 mile radius fights over him.

.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 10, 2014)

Fuuuuucking Yuri again! Finally! Baam and Yuri will meet again at least!


----------



## Keino-kun (Aug 10, 2014)

YES!! Yuri is back!!!  

Man, it was sooo long sine I last saw Yuri, was beginning to get worried. 

Can't wait for her and Baam to meet again.


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 10, 2014)

Rachel, Yuri and Baam all in one train damn season 3 is already epic what a great start.

Best chapter in a long time


----------



## Smoke (Aug 10, 2014)

OH shit, extra plot twist. The boy she is looking for, will be on the same train as Baam and his friends. I wonder who that boy is. That's gonna be awesome. She goes to look for that boy, but she also finds Baam. Nice


----------



## Keino-kun (Aug 10, 2014)

Smoke said:


> OH shit, extra plot twist. The boy she is looking for, will be on the same train as Baam and his friends. I wonder who that boy is. That's gonna be awesome. She goes to look for that boy, but she also finds Baam. Nice



Well that would have been funny if it wasn't already shown that the boy she asked Repelista to look for is Baam.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 10, 2014)

dem Quant chips


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 10, 2014)

Smoke said:


> OH shit, extra plot twist. The boy she is looking for, will be on the same train as Baam and his friends. I wonder who that boy is. That's gonna be awesome. She goes to look for that boy, but she also finds Baam. Nice


I don't get the joke.

Anyway, what is SIU trying to do? Next thing we know, Urek, Enryu and Zahard will board the train as well  The hype for this arc is growing.

How awesome would it be if the train itself was sentient, something like Blaine the Mono from Stephen King's Dark Tower. And since the boarding station should be the real battlefield, I hope the ride itself will be more mystery based.

I'm guessing the "All Kill" was made by SIU


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 10, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> I don't get the joke.
> 
> *Anyway, what is SIU trying to do? Next thing we know, Urek, Enryu and Zahard will board the train as well*  The hype for this arc is growing.
> 
> ...



 
There was a limited number of tickets.. So how many princesses could Baam take with him on his little trip?


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 10, 2014)

The hype on this train is insane even Yuri said she didn't want the troble of the train and skiped. So the Rank D top dogs are all on this train.

But i was very disapoting on these royal knights i mean what were they planing to do if they win the fight with Yuri what was going to be there next move? Kill the princess? It made no sense.


----------



## OS (Aug 10, 2014)

Welcome back 3rd best girl


----------



## Bleach (Aug 10, 2014)

OS said:


> Welcome back best girl



FTFY       .


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 10, 2014)

Yoburi said:


> The hype on this train is insane even Yuri said she didn't want the troble of the train and skiped. So the Rank D top dogs are all on this train.
> 
> But i was very disapoting on these royal knights i mean what were they planing to do if they win the fight with Yuri what was going to be there next move? Kill the princess? It made no sense.


They weren't planning anything, they were sent to die(or get beaten to a pulp at least). As the royal guard they probably had to follow Repelista's every order. Not the guards, not Yuri, not Repelista herself thought for a second that they could win. It was just a "game".


----------



## Keino-kun (Aug 10, 2014)

OS said:


> Welcome back 3rd best girl



I think you misspelled the best.


----------



## OS (Aug 10, 2014)

look at all these plebs thinking yihwa and androssi aren't top 2 girls with yihwa first


----------



## Blunt (Aug 10, 2014)

>yihwa
>best anything


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 10, 2014)

Who is Yihwa?
Red hair is Hwa-ryun or something like that
Yuri is the princess
Androssi & Anak two others
Goseng and Miseng I think are the two brunettes of irrelevancy.
Rachel/lahel is something...

wait...you guys are talking about fire crotch?

Shes a nobody.


----------



## NO (Aug 10, 2014)

Hopefully her participation on the train is actually relevant besides just wanting to hang out with Baam because he's a "total hottie."


----------



## Keino-kun (Aug 10, 2014)

jayjay32 said:


> Hopefully her participation on the train is actually relevant besides just wanting to hang out with Baam* because he's a "total hottie."*



What's wrong with that?


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 10, 2014)

Keino-kun said:


> What's wrong with that?



Nobody likes a fangirl she would bring shame to the Yeon family if she can't pull her weight in the next arc and hurt all her fans.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 10, 2014)

Yoburi said:


> Nobody likes a fangirl she would bring shame to the Yeon family if she can't pull her weight in the next arc and hurt all her fans.



Yet many series feed us useless fangirls that add nothing to the story or are hardly able to help the main character. Kinda sad actually, as if they want us to believe the majority of all women are shallow airheads 

I agree that SIU should take a different approach, and make Yihwa a character that is capable on her own right, and has her own motivations and goals. Kinda like Androssi, or even Rachel.


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 10, 2014)

In the process of reading the chapter. I think the panel where the Zahard princess' fingers reached into Quant's potato bags was weirdly amusing. Quant's expression is hilarious too.

Yuri's back and she looks pretty frightening when angry. Though I think Repellista is obviously manipulating here for some reason (could Repellista be in cahoots with FuG?). Evan seems to have a pretty cool new ride. 

On the subject of Yihwa, she did start having some development back in Part 2. She does have the personal goal of becoming strong and influential enough to correct the crookedness of her family. For fighting abilities, her flames are already very powerful. In the end of part 2, with the Beta fight, she had shown glimpses of being able to direct her flames to its intended target.


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 10, 2014)

^But YIhwa need the help of maniless of Rak and thats the problem it feels like unless you are a Zahard Princess you need saving from a male.

Well she got a traning timeskip of a year if she returned the same it's going to be a shame but i have faith on SIU.


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 10, 2014)

True, but Rak also needed the firepower of Yihwa to quickly finish off those two goons.

As for non-Zahard characters, Vespa and Hwa Ryun were shown to be fairly capable in combat. Being captured by Reflejo (B-Rank regular strength) is nothing to be ashamed of. And don't forget Yu Han Sung. She's portrayed to be a monstrously strong fema--


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 10, 2014)

^It's a Trap


----------



## Jagger (Aug 10, 2014)

ensoriki said:


> Who is Yihwa?
> Red hair is Hwa-ryun or something like that
> Yuri is the princess
> Androssi & Anak two others
> ...


We will see about that, mate. :ignoramus


----------



## Kamina. (Aug 10, 2014)

Repellista wants Yuri on the train to protect Wangnan since hes the PoZ and there will be Irregulars getting on the train. Shes just using Baam as an excuse for Yuri to get on the train. 

Hopefully the one year climbing gets rid of Miseng, Goseng and Prince.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 11, 2014)

With luck Yuri's role will be where's waldo meets carmen sandiego where she's in disguise and readers need guess which character is her.

:WOW


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 11, 2014)

Kamina. said:


> Hopefully the one year climbing gets rid of Miseng, Goseng and Prince.



I hope we could be that lucky 

Though, from the three Prince has the most potential in terms of strength, though he also is the most annoying.. The three of them just should stay behind, looking after Teddy. Climbing the tower is not something for weak kids, especially not if someone like Baam is around: everyone is against Baam, while he also has to fight for the entire team because they were all weak. I hope SIU improves their team drastically.

On the other hand, leaving a few weak ones around could be fun too.. It's been a while since a named character (on the good side) has died. 
Please die Prince


----------



## Kamina. (Aug 11, 2014)

New ToG banner on Naver looks beast,



Credit to someone on Batoto for posting it.

@Ziltoid, Horyang is definitely stopping if he is revived, Goseng & likely Prince will stay with him. 

You're right, if SIU expects us to believe the Tower is as brutal as characters have been saying some of the noobs need to legit die and not just drop out.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 11, 2014)

Kamina. said:


> New ToG banner on Naver looks beast,



Is Rachel standing next to Koon on the right?


----------



## Muk (Aug 11, 2014)

oh shit that is really rachel  
didn't notice when i looked at it the first time around


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 11, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> I hope we could be that lucky
> 
> Though, from the three Prince has the most potential in terms of strength, though he also is the most annoying.. The three of them just should stay behind, looking after Teddy. Climbing the tower is not something for weak kids, especially not if someone like Baam is around: everyone is against Baam, while he also has to fight for the entire team because they were all weak. I hope SIU improves their team drastically.
> 
> ...



Prince is a waste.
Only Akraptor, Horyang and Baam were worth a damn.
Wang gets a pass because he is supposed to be plot relevant.

Prince should be deader then dead.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 11, 2014)

Ticket Taker looks pretty badass in the middle there


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 11, 2014)

Koon looking at Rachel while she smiles is just genius, pure gold damn next arc Koon and Rachel will play a cat and mouse game while Rak, Baam, HwaRyu are having there own adventure.

But who is the guy on the cape with red hair could that be the witch but it look like a male...


----------



## zenieth (Aug 11, 2014)

Ticket Taker

also looks like Akraptor and Miseng are on the banner.

very tiny like.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 11, 2014)

IMO red guy in the middle might be Enryu.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 11, 2014)

Ticket taker.

His silhouette matches.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 11, 2014)

Great. I still think it's Enryu.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 11, 2014)

new Slayer profile



			
				LaFa on Batoto Forums said:
			
		

> SIU in short (paraphrased a lot. left out lots of stuff)
> 
> There are 3 types of slayers depending on their time of arrival.
> - SIU lists 3
> ...





			
				LaFa on Batoto said:
			
		

> 1st type are the ancient dudes like Luslec who arrived during the reign of 10 families.
> 2nd type are the devils who did bad stuffs to bring fear into the tower when FUG became the force of darkness
> 3rd type are the current slayers who are active.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 11, 2014)

Boy those are vague descriptions.

I thought the types had to relate to what their jobs are.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 11, 2014)

guy who did the translation said there was no mention of shinsoo at all, so it seems that "magic" is a real thing in the Tower


----------



## zenieth (Aug 11, 2014)

I bet it'll still tie back in with Shinsoo.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 11, 2014)

also there's an extra comic out on naver



doesn't seem like line is gonna translate it


----------



## Jagger (Aug 11, 2014)

Rak's face. 

My sides.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 11, 2014)

that extra chapter urek'd my sides


----------



## Jagger (Aug 11, 2014)

Novick got rekt.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 11, 2014)

Anak and Ran team up is pretty beastly.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 11, 2014)

If you think about it, Baam did really live up to his Wave Controller position in that chapter.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 11, 2014)

Found it hilarious how Androssi got cocky after dropping novick and Wagnan to just eat an Anak throw right after.


----------



## Muk (Aug 11, 2014)

extra chapter was nice


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 11, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Rak's face.
> 
> My sides.


this so much


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 11, 2014)

Everybody got a huge nose this chapter the size of Koon nose was bigger than the reaction of Baam while he grab Androssi from behind.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 11, 2014)

that chap was made on drugs i presume huh


----------



## Firo (Aug 11, 2014)

Blunt said:


> also there's an extra comic out on naver
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't seem like line is gonna translate it



Gold.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 11, 2014)

dem Yu Hang Sung trap curves.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 11, 2014)

So all the harem candidates will be on that train.
Now I know why its called the hell train.

Hell hath no fury like a woman scorn, after all.


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 11, 2014)

That was pretty awesome, even without translations. My favorite parts:

Yihwa and Quaetro burning tag-team reetwhy
Lightning-Lizard Combo
Androssi's face when Baam cushioned her 
Baam's hair works
A team of rankers + Urek


----------



## Tray (Aug 11, 2014)

That was great 

Was sure the sleeping guy was Laure at first


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 12, 2014)

yuri....so badass


----------



## zenieth (Aug 12, 2014)

So apparently the Princess who took out White was Garam


----------



## Blunt (Aug 12, 2014)

zenieth said:


> So apparently the Princess who took out White was Garam


link to source?


----------



## Kamina. (Aug 13, 2014)

> The one who sits in the Tenth Seat of Power, White (화이트, Hwah'ee'teu).
> 
> The seat from which the name was torn.
> 
> ...



Full translation, credits to Godai of TC.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 13, 2014)

It concerns me that one princess was able to take down a FUG Slayer when their intended duty is to kill the Family Heads. Unless it was Adori or Enne, it's pretty disappointing.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2014)

Jinsung had a pretty good look of wiping the floor with Karaka.

I'm certain there are princesses ranked higher than him who aren't Adori and Enne.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 13, 2014)

Well yeah, I'm just saying it's disappointing to think that the big bad villains meant to take on 10 of the most highly ranked people in the Tower would get destroyed by a Princess lower ranked than any of them.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2014)

And Jinsung doesn't already demolish that perception?

Or were you holding out that Karaka had yet to get into his/her stride?

I mean the very fact of how we know F.U.G. operates had already completely done away with my perception that any bar maybe a few Slayers were genuinely 10 Heads equals.

And that's assuming the 10 heads are definitively far and way stronger than Princesses that rank below them.

Like I'm of the assumption that Garam's in the top 25.

Rankings not 100% strength remember.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 13, 2014)

Jinsung is an obvious exception. He's been said to have power on par or very near the Slayers multiple times and since there are still vacant thrones it's most likely he is not a Slayer due to a political conflict within FUG or simply a lack of desire. 

As for the main point, I wasn't trying to comment on the wider implications and intricacies of the 10 Family Heads or Princesses ranks. I was simply saying I had hoped for feats that lived up to the Slayer's hype. That's it.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2014)

It's a report on the guy.

Not you watching the guy himself get ragdolled by some princess.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 13, 2014)

**


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 15, 2014)

I just had a thought on the topic of Yuri and her search. From what we know isn't Yuri affiliated with Wolhaiksong? I don't know how often she meets up with one of the Wolhaiksong, but that would be a pretty quick way for her to confirm Baam's present condition. She'll flip out when she finds out what FuG did to Baam.


----------



## Kamina. (Aug 16, 2014)

Pineapples said:


> I just had a thought on the topic of Yuri and her search. From what we know isn't Yuri affiliated with Wolhaiksong? I don't know how often she meets up with one of the Wolhaiksong, but that would be a pretty quick way for her to confirm Baam's present condition. She'll flip out when she finds out what FuG did to Baam.



Lero ro asked Hachuling  to not tell anyone about the situation.


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2014)

I find the idea of Yuri flipping out about Baam pretty hilarious though.  She's been a total of what, 10 minutes around the guy in the entire the story?


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 16, 2014)

Kamina. said:


> Lero ro asked Hachuling was asked not to tell anyone about the situation.


Ah that makes sense. 



Nic said:


> I find the idea of Yuri flipping out about Baam pretty hilarious though.  She's been a total of what, 10 minutes around the guy in the entire the story?


Baam works his magic fast. Yuri saw his overwhelming devotion and love for Rachel and probably decided she wanted a piece. I think Black March still holds the record for fastest to fall for Baam


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2014)

She's badass I'll give her that.  I hope we'll get to see a fight between high rankers soon.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 16, 2014)

Nic said:


> She's badass I'll give her that.  I hope we'll get to see a fight between high rankers soon.



And on that is not offpaneled or completely one-sided please


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 17, 2014)

Chapter in...  8 hrs + 20 minutes.

:WOW


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 17, 2014)

More Yuri?


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 17, 2014)

I would guess we'll see more exposition on other characters who are train hopping.

Or, Baam's developing tetradecagon of love.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 17, 2014)

One year timeskip.. A lot could happen between Baam and Hwaryun indeed 

Poor Yihwa; she'll burn down the entire trainstation when she finds out


----------



## Magic (Aug 17, 2014)

so did his break end? I havent read this in like a month or so


----------



## Fujita (Aug 17, 2014)

Yep 

Break's over and we have three new chapters

We'll have four in an hour or so


----------



## Magic (Aug 17, 2014)

tight tight tight,

will catch up l8r


----------



## Scratchy (Aug 17, 2014)

no chapter this week


----------



## Fujita (Aug 17, 2014)

........well shit 

Hope nothing went seriously wrong and SIU just needs extra time or something

edit: okay, it's apparently coming back next week


----------



## Bleach (Aug 17, 2014)

Bleh. All these breaks


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 17, 2014)

That's why you should always take the surgery route, kids!
(Assuming its a wrist issue)


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 17, 2014)

He needs the damn surgery already, his wrist won't magic heal himself just because he doesn't work for a few months.


----------



## Nic (Aug 17, 2014)

damn talk about jumping to conclusions.  Dude probably jut had other obligations that kept him from drawing the chapter.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 17, 2014)

Besides, I've heard a lot about wrist surgery recently, a friend of mine got an operation (something wrong with a nerve in his wrist); now he is screwed over bigtime and lost his job, because he can hardly use that hand..
So, if there are such huge risks for SIU too, I can seriously imagine him not wanting surgery when there is a chance that rest would also (partially) fix it.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 17, 2014)

SIU a bitch


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 17, 2014)

Doh.  No chapter.  Next week, next week!


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 17, 2014)

Finally caught up. So much bad translation holy fucking god. Does anyone have someone who can write fucking english?  Line, The Company, they both fucking suck at English. It made the plot really hard to follow at points. 

Anyway, the sense of time is kind of fucked in this comic. Whenever years pass in it it always feels like only a couple months.  Excepting Baam and Kun's growth spurts. 

I like this comic but I really pray it someday gets the translation it deserves. I'm really interested in the plot and I want the finer details without having to slog through an ocean of bad grammar.


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 17, 2014)

No chapter this week huh.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 17, 2014)

Lord Yu said:


> Anyway, the sense of time is kind of fucked in this comic. Whenever years pass in it it always feels like only a couple months.  Excepting Baam and Kun's growth spurts.




That is sorta the point. Entire centuries are meaningless to these guys. 
Hell, Anak is over 300 years old. What is a year or two to them?


----------



## Blunt (Aug 17, 2014)

Androssi is also 300+.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 18, 2014)

Actually it's been noted that a year in real time is closer to 5-6 in ToG

So Anak and Androssi are somewhere around

50+ ~ 60+


----------



## Mizura (Aug 18, 2014)

^ That was a misunderstanding. He meant that because of their long lives, 5~6 years would be like a single year to those people (in the sense that they wouldn't consider that a lot of time has passed). A year is still a year.


----------



## Muk (Aug 18, 2014)

but 5-6 years would be like a full circle of all seasons in ToG ?


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 24, 2014)

Will we have chapter in...  4 hrs & 41 minutes?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 24, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Will we have chapter in...  4 hrs & 41 minutes?



Unless another break


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 24, 2014)

Chapter's up. Pretty interesting, but leaves me all the more looking forward to the next


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 24, 2014)

scan:  

.


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 24, 2014)

That was epic. Yuri gonna have a date with Baam soon. I wonder if Yuri is Yura Ha lol.

Can't wait to see Baam's group. I'm so happy SIU made a timeskip.

Also doesn't the stewardess look  familiar?


----------



## Muk (Aug 24, 2014)

aww dem feels dat yuki surpirse


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 24, 2014)

Why do I feel nothing happened in this chapter, except for making me crave the next one desperately?


----------



## OS (Aug 24, 2014)

>sachi faker.

Just realized it's possible that the character is based off the famous south korean league player "Faker"


----------



## Keino-kun (Aug 24, 2014)

Good chapter. Looks like we'll see more about the ticket hunters next week.

Yuri and Baam are destined.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 24, 2014)

Evan has got to be the worst Guide ever lol.

Also, as I'm sure most people suspected, the part about Yura Ha being an  Irregular is a mistranslation. Surprise, surprise.


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 24, 2014)

Black Mirror said:


> Also doesn't the stewardess look familiar?


The first time I saw the stewardess I thought she was a pink-haired Androssi without the horn. 

Sachi Faker looks pretty cool. He's probably the same species as Anak. That Boro guy seemed to recognize him immediately. I wonder if that Boro guy will be a recurring character or just serve to showcase Faker's strength. Boro seems fairly strong himself. Anyone else notice something weird about that Felix guy? On the first panel, he looks to have dark brown eyes, in the next he has neon green eyes, and on a third panel, he has silver eyes. It could be some sort of chameleon characteristic or just a glitch in the coloring.

I'm very interested in seeing Yuri aboard the train. Her reunion with Baam should be fun.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 24, 2014)

I think the most interesting thing about this chapter for me was learning that the Tower brings in Irregulars for a certain reason. If the Tower can tell what kind of change a specific Irregular is going to bring with himself, it may have known Enryu would kill the 43rd Floor Guardian, which is all kinds of interesting. 



Pineapples said:


> The first time I saw the stewardess I thought she was a pink-haired Androssi without the horn.
> 
> Sachi Faker looks pretty cool. He's probably the same species as Anak. That Boro guy seemed to recognize him immediately. I wonder if that Boro guy will be a recurring character or just serve to showcase Faker's strength. Boro seems fairly strong himself. Anyone else notice something weird about that Felix guy? On the first panel, he looks to have dark brown eyes, in the next he has neon green eyes, and on a third panel, he has silver eyes. It could be some sort of chameleon characteristic or just a glitch in the coloring.
> 
> I'm very interested in seeing Yuri aboard the train. Her reunion with Baam should be fun.


I'm pretty positive that isn't Sachi. If you look at the book Boro was reading, it said "Sachi Faker - A Devil or An Angel?" and there was a picture of a guy who looked nothing like the lizard. The lizard guy also doesn't look anything like the silhouette of Sachi we were given earlier. This guy is most likely another Ticket Hunter.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 24, 2014)

Didn't expect the time skip to happen right in the middle of the chapter but it's nice that it's moving forward. Finally Yuri will meet Baam


----------



## Firo (Aug 24, 2014)

Yuri. Dem feelz.
Im glad it skipped right to events on the train.
Interested in these ticket hunters now.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 24, 2014)

So a timeskip after all, although what's a year  The action aka serious shit should start next chapter. Would be nice to have a prolonged look at the other passengers, so Baam and co's entrance could have a bigger impact.

Also, until I see those famous "ticket hunters" in action I can't help but feel that Baam will just obliterate them. If the rest of his friends are to catch up with him in strength at least a bit, now's the time.


----------



## Kamina. (Aug 25, 2014)

Lizard man is definitely not Sachi Faker, seems like hes just a random fodder.

Im pretty sure Sachi Faker has something to do with Enryu, SIU is building him up too much to have as a throwaway character for the train ride.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 25, 2014)

Why is everything gotta have to do with enryu?

Pretty sure faker is his own character


----------



## NO (Aug 25, 2014)

Kamina. said:


> Lizard man is definitely not Sachi Faker, seems like hes just a random fodder.


Random fodder? But he has 2 tickets and is dubbed a "ticket hunter."

I think the lizard guy is apart of the top 3 ticket hunters along with Sachi.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 25, 2014)

Do we even know how many hunters there are? Wasn't it that everyone should steal their own tickets to get aboard?
Anyway, I would love it to see some stuckup D-rank regular getting his ass kicked by Baam. We haven't seen awesome since he annihilated Ran and Novick..


----------



## zenieth (Aug 25, 2014)

I'd rather somebody not baam get the chance to kick ass.

Minsung oneshot lessgo


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 25, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Do we even know how many hunters there are? Wasn't it that everyone should steal their own tickets to get aboard?
> Anyway, I would love it to see some stuckup D-rank regular getting his ass kicked by Baam. We haven't seen awesome since he annihilated Ran and Novick..




Yeah, all the d- regulars that want to take the train are enemies.
The ticket hunters are probably those who have specialized in selingl the stolen tickets and make a killing


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 25, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Yeah, all the d- regulars that want to take the train are enemies.
> The ticket hunters are probably those who have specialized in selingl the stolen tickets and make a killing



So that implies these guys are the top among the D-ranks. With that Sachi Faker guy taking the top spot, probably.
Seems a bit unlikely that Baam and co have progressed from top E to top D though. Well, Baam should be able to pull it off, but the others..


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Aug 25, 2014)

Reflejo is supposed to be a top tier b class regular in his strongest form.
Baam would wreck their shit.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 25, 2014)

Baam solos them all.


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 25, 2014)

Baam will probably try to avoid serious fighting until towards the end. He was one of the top, if not the top, E-rank regular. Then he gets Enryu's Needle and year+ growth 

 It would be an ideal opportunity to show everyone else's growth. I'd particularly interested in seeing the growth of:

Yeon/Quaetro - How much control and creativity they now posses with fire
Anak - Her fight with Ran should be a wake-up call for her to get a more varied and dangerous fighting style
Laure - Needs more screen-time to show off his Shinsoo prowess
Wangnan - Hopefully we learn more about the Prince of Zahard mystery


----------



## Jagger (Aug 25, 2014)

This is exactly the kind of event that might lead up to important characters development in both their personalities and powers instead of focusing on the main trio.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 25, 2014)

Repellista is still one of the most interesting characters who I wanna see more from. What her motivation is, how she got her Opera without having ever climbed the Tower, what her ties to FUG are (if there are any).


----------



## Jagger (Aug 26, 2014)

For a guide, Evan is still pretty doubtful.


----------



## Kamina. (Aug 26, 2014)

^Evan is a hater.



jayjay32 said:


> Random fodder? But he has 2 tickets and is dubbed a "ticket hunter."
> 
> I think the lizard guy is apart of the top 3 ticket hunters along with Sachi.



When I say random fodder I mean hes most likely there to serve as hype for someone else much like that back scratcher guy from the workshop battle


----------



## Blunt (Aug 26, 2014)

Yuri's initial interest was "shit, this guy just opened the doors to the Tower." Then she saw he was cute and that furthered her interest. So I'd say it's a combination of his looks, the mystery surrounding him, his potential and the fact he's just a nice guy.


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 26, 2014)

^also him jumping in that monsters mouth with zero fuck's given might have something to do with it too.


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 26, 2014)

Yuri only encountered Baam once but he made a pretty strong impression with his character (courage and devotion) and looks. In addition to that, Yuri could potentially see Baam, as an irregular, as her only hope of breaking from the restrictions of Zahard Princesses. Since meeting Baam and Anak, Androssi's been breaking those rules left and right. 

By the nature of an irregular, the restrictions of the Tower doesn't apply to Baam. He will probably grow to such strength that only a few could challenge him if he breaks rules/customs. Sure there are other irregulars but Yuri is not attracted to Urek and the others would probably kill her. Baam is the only eligible bachelor for Yuri.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2014)

Yeah I doubt baam's irregular status plays a part in her actions


----------



## blueblip (Aug 26, 2014)

I can only imagine the rage Yuri will fly into when she finds out Baam's entire reason for walking into that eel's mouth is the one that tried to kill him. If she ever finds that out and catches up with Rachel, 'rape' wouldn't begin to describe what will happen.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2014)

things that will never happen for 500, Alex


----------



## Beckman (Aug 26, 2014)

Don't really like the thought of Yuri getting on the train as she could easily solo that place asleep with one foot in her grave. She's also too rash to not interfere, and those two things together risks removing most of the tension and all of the threat, atleast towards Baam.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 26, 2014)

TwentyFifthNight said:


> Reflejo is supposed to be a top tier b class regular in his strongest form.
> Baam would wreck their shit.



Not even that.
Baam fell in a hole.
Koon & Rak still were holding down Reflejo until Baam was ready to finish it.

Rak solos them all.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 26, 2014)

Beckman said:


> Don't really like the thought of Yuri getting on the train as she could easily solo that place asleep with one foot in her grave. She's also too rash to not interfere, and those two things together risks removing most of the tension and all of the threat, atleast towards Baam.



That depends on a few things. Would she actually recognize Baam? And would Hwa-Ryun let a Princess of Zahard get access to him?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 26, 2014)

Goose said:


> That depends on a few things. Would she actually recognize Baam? And would Hwa-Ryun let a Princess of Zahard get access to him?




His current short haired version?
She would recognize him in a heartbeat.

Also Evan might have a shitty showing as a guide, but if he can't find Baam when they are on the same train, then he really needs to be fired.
Because that is really disgraceful for a guy, who is supposed to guide the royals within the tower.

Sure, Hwa might be a superior guide, but how hard can it be to find someone on a train.
Especially when it is a long ass journey and with Baam's gift for attracting attention.


----------



## Nic (Aug 26, 2014)

Grumpy Zoro said:


> Why is Yuri so obsessed with Baam again? .



he's an irregular and good looking.  That's pretty much it, she's spent like 10 minutes around him. lol


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 26, 2014)

I wonder what yuri's reaction would be if baam initially forgot who she was. It has been a very long time and they barely spent anytime together it could be possible that he doesn't immediately recognises her.



Or better yet what would be her reaction if she discovers all the girls that are aiming for a piece of the baam pie .


----------



## Jagger (Aug 26, 2014)

If Yuri tries to kill Rachel, she would most likely end up being killed.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 26, 2014)

Phantaminum would probably get ganked tryina kill Rachel


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 27, 2014)

Galactus would get off-paneled if he tried to kill Rachel.

Everyone knows the way to kill a blonde is to use a Gator.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 27, 2014)

I wonder how is Baam and Rachel's meeting is going to be handled by SIU.

That is one of the most important scenes regarding Baam's and Rachel's character.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 27, 2014)

I wonder if we'll actually get some time away from Baam & Rak.
The two are well strong enough that we can just infer they win whatever is thrown their way.
Maybe SIU will take this time to develop the characters the audience has less faith in and then bring in Baam for the end-game confrontations.


----------



## OS (Aug 27, 2014)

Baam is not even going to be on the train right?


----------



## Blunt (Aug 27, 2014)

He's supposed to. And I doubt SIU is gonna right a whole arc without Baam in it.


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 27, 2014)

OS said:


> Baam is not even going to be on the train right?


Yuri's rage would be hilarious to witness if that actually occurs.


----------



## blueblip (Aug 27, 2014)

Goose said:


> That depends on a few things. Would she actually recognize Baam? And would Hwa-Ryun let a Princess of Zahard get access to him?


I'm curious to see how loyal Yuri is to the Zahard name, actually. So far, she's come off as pretty open minded, but will she allow it to topple? In the long run, while I can't ever see her siding with FUG since it's a pretty despicable organisation, I can see her defecting to Walhaiksong and going against Zahard in her own way.

To that end, I don't think Hwa-Ryun will have a problem with Yuri specifically. I'm sure she knows by now that Yuri would never betray Baam or try to kill him. Even if he was a Slayer, she'll give him a chance to explain what happened before taking action, at the very least.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 27, 2014)

blueblip said:


> I'm curious to see how loyal Yuri is to the Zahard name, actually. So far, she's come off as pretty open minded, but will she allow it to topple? In the long run, while I can't ever see her siding with FUG since it's a pretty despicable organisation, I can see her defecting to Walhaiksong and going against Zahard in her own way.
> 
> To that end, I don't think Hwa-Ryun will have a problem with Yuri specifically. I'm sure she knows by now that Yuri would never betray Baam or try to kill him. Even if he was a Slayer, she'll give him a chance to explain what happened before taking action, at the very least.



Yuri is pretty much a member of wing tree.
And considering her actions towards baam, it pretty much shows just how much loyalty she has towards zahard; pretty slim.



> Baam is not even going to be on the train right?


There is really no reason to assume that he isn't going to be in the train.
Considering that their goal all this time is to advance and quickly catch up with lesso's team.



> Sure, Hwa might be a superior guide, but how hard can it be to find someone on a train.
> Especially when it is a long ass journey and with Baam's gift for attracting attention.


Evan is like at the top 100 or something.
Pretty sure he is of better quality than hwa at the moment.
He's really just not at the spotlight and we've seen less of him.

Though evan did somewhat recognize(?) hwa in the second floor test, so she might be some hidden ultimate guide or sonething.


----------



## Kamina. (Aug 28, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Though evan did somewhat recognize(?) hwa in the second floor test, so she might be some hidden ultimate guide or sonething.



Evan doesn't know her.


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 28, 2014)

Evan didn't know her personally but he seemed recognized that she was a Red Witch (guess they're a big deal). Hopefully the significance of the Red Witch ancestry gets touched upon.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 28, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Evan is like at the top 100 or something.
> Pretty sure he is of better quality than hwa at the moment.
> He's really just not at the spotlight and we've seen less of him.
> 
> Though evan did somewhat recognize(?) hwa in the second floor test, so she might be some hidden ultimate guide or sonething.





Evan is definitely stronger as an individual.
However it is a stated fact, that guide abilities aren't understood by the inhabitants of the tower.
So I doubt that it is used as a huge factor in the ranking system.

So its possible that a weak person has better foresight than Evan.
Still, if they are both on the same train and he can't locate Baam, he is a failure as a guide in my book.

We know he recognized her as a red witch, but if he knows more about her is unknown.
Hell, maybe guides aren't allowed to interfere with each other.


----------



## Captain Horvath (Aug 28, 2014)

I 'forgot' about this manga... And that's strange because I really like Tower of God. It's a rollercoaster of feels.

Will catch up soon enough. Thanks for reminding.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 28, 2014)

I think SIU mentioned in one of his Q&A that Evan does not know who Hwa Ryun is. So the raction was probably strictly because of her Red Witch heritage and nothing else.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 31, 2014)

7 hours & 40 minutes to chapter?

:WOW


----------



## Tangible (Aug 31, 2014)

Incredibly short chapter, wow. New guy was pretty impressive. From his speech it seems like he would be mid-low tier of the hell train. I have to wonder what Rachel's crew is allowing people to access Emile for; trying to get all the tickets rounded up for themselves I would imagine?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 31, 2014)

So the lowest ticket number, means the strongest person on the hell train.
Also those two rookies should forget about the train. At their level they will just be fodder casualties #1 and #2.

The Hell train must be one durable train, if mid-tier passengers can casually wreck a train used by d-regulars.
A pity the chapter was so short, though.


----------



## Muk (Aug 31, 2014)

lol yuri will hold #1


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 31, 2014)

In before Baam casually says to his teammates that he captured the first ten tickets


----------



## Blunt (Aug 31, 2014)

Either the lizard guy is a fucking retard or line messed up the translation because he should not be anywhere close to being surprised that someone holding a ticket can use shinsoo. It's the 35th flood for fucks sake, every single regular there should be capable of manipulating shinsoo to some degree.


----------



## Nic (Aug 31, 2014)

Love this chapter even if it wasn't about any of our favorite characters.  Really liking this new character.


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 31, 2014)

Blunt said:


> Either the lizard guy is a fucking retard or line messed up the translation because he should not be anywhere close to being surprised that someone holding a ticket can use shinsoo. It's the 35th flood for fucks sake, every single regular there should be capable of manipulating shinsoo to some degree.



"shinso user"=wave controller most likely.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 31, 2014)

Blunt said:


> Either the lizard guy is a fucking retard or line messed up the translation because he should not be anywhere close to being surprised that someone holding a ticket can use shinsoo. It's the 35th flood for fucks sake, every single regular there should be capable of manipulating shinsoo to some degree.


Most likely he meant that the guy is a Wave Controller.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 31, 2014)

Seeing as he rushed in, surprising the shinsoo user, the quote was calling blue guy a wave user.


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 31, 2014)

Dang, that chapter was sick! Pretty amazing considering it consisted of characters we don't know much about.

The beginning was pretty suspenseful. Boro trying to send his "burdens" away whilst wishing that the lizard ticket hunter would just pass by. The fight itself was brutal. The green slashes by the lizard guy looked really cool. I didn't expect to just see Boro cutting him in half! I'm guessing that one trainee martial artist is dead now. 

I wonder how Boro will interact with the main gang. His look reminds me a little bit of Akraptor.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 31, 2014)

Good shit. Hyped about the ride, trials and the top 10 ranks going in there


----------



## nightmaremage99 (Aug 31, 2014)

Blunt said:


> Either the lizard guy is a fucking retard or line messed up the translation because he should not be anywhere close to being surprised that someone holding a ticket can use shinsoo. It's the 35th flood for fucks sake, every single regular there should be capable of manipulating shinsoo to some degree.



No, the line literally reads-

"Shit, he must be a shinsoo user"


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 1, 2014)

Boro is a beast.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Sep 1, 2014)

Beckman said:


> Don't really like the thought of Yuri getting on the train as she could easily solo that place asleep with one foot in her grave. She's also too rash to not interfere, and those two things together risks removing most of the tension and all of the threat, atleast towards Baam.



The fact SIU tells us right away Yuri is boarding should be a neon sign that things are about to get real. Not that things will be smooth sailing.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 1, 2014)

They were both packing ignition weapons?

Wonder if they do background checks on those.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 1, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> They were both packing ignition weapons?
> 
> Wonder if they do background checks on those.



They looked generic. So no. Not likely


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Sep 1, 2014)

Emily v 1.4
Jesus christ, why can't i find it in the apps store?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 1, 2014)

Its an irregular app now


----------



## NO (Sep 5, 2014)

High rankers on the hell train? Did I misinterpret that line? What's going on?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 5, 2014)

jayjay32 said:


> High rankers on the hell train? Did I misinterpret that line? What's going on?




Think of the tickets as the trains internal ranking system.
The lower your ticket number, the higher is your rank on the train.
Tickets 1-10 seem to be the high rankers.

It has no connection to the regular/ranker divisions within the tower.
Hell, its not even connected to the D-regulars.
After all, the strongest D-regulars might choose not to take the hell train at all.


----------



## NO (Sep 5, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Think of the tickets as the trains internal ranking system.
> The lower your ticket number, the higher is your rank on the train.
> Tickets 1-10 seem to be the high rankers.
> 
> ...


Ah, that's what I thought. But why do the top 10 tickets, specifically, make you a "high ranker"? Since D-regulars are going in and out of the train, those top 10 tickets are likely in the possession of random D-regulars, weak and strong (through fights, giveaways, or maybe even sales). Unless the top 10 were actually acquired by the best ticket hunters over time to earn a name and the top 10 tickets being "high rankers" are actually just important out of vanity?

My biggest gripe with this arc is the purpose of ticket hunters. Do they really just spend their time trolling other D-regulars for more tickets instead of progressing the tower?


----------



## Blunt (Sep 5, 2014)

jayjay32 said:


> Ah, that's what I thought. But why do the top 10 tickets, specifically, make you a "high ranker"? Since D-regulars are going in and out of the train, those top 10 tickets are likely in the possession of random D-regulars, weak and strong (through fights, giveaways, or maybe even sales). Unless the top 10 were actually acquired by the best ticket hunters over time to earn a name and the top 10 tickets being "high rankers" are actually just important out of vanity?
> 
> My biggest gripe with this arc is the purpose of ticket hunters. Do they really just spend their time trolling other D-regulars for more tickets instead of progressing the tower?


Most likely, when the train first became a thing, those tickets were either given to or taken by the then 10 strongest D rank regulars. Since now you can only get a ticket by stealing it from the person who owns it, someone would've had to have been stronger than one of those 10 monsters to get one of the #1-10 tickets. And it continues on repeat.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 5, 2014)

Wonder what happens, when a ticket holder gets to an area off limits to D-regulars.
Does he have to pass the ticket to someone?
If not, how do they get those tickets back? Maybe the ticket hunters exist for that purpose?


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 5, 2014)

Perhaps those ticket hunters sell tickets for tons of capital or in exchange for powerful items? That could explain why others hoard them instead of progressing through.

As for the high rankers of the the ticket holders, the tickets themselves might change number depending who is holding the ticket. For instance, let's say there's a person who takes a ticket from the #64 ticket holder. However, what if this individual's strength is around #15? In my theory, the ticket number would change to #15, while every other ticket 15 or above gets bumped up by 1.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 7, 2014)

Approximately, 9 hrs 20 minutes to chapter...


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 7, 2014)

Ah, cheers! I tried looking at several manga sites, but they all had the same lay-out.


----------



## Mizura (Sep 7, 2014)

It seems TC has decided to keep releasing scripts:


Apparently someone offered to do Javascript overlays as well. Dunno when that will start.


----------



## ryz (Sep 7, 2014)

Looks like the Honeymoon period is over, no more English scans before Korean Raws.

Spoilers: 

 "I have not* even *shown this form to Aizen-sama".


----------



## Bleach (Sep 7, 2014)

Naver is ruining everything


----------



## Deleted member 237067 (Sep 7, 2014)

Naver why you no release English chapter yet


----------



## Frieza (Sep 7, 2014)

where is my chapter god dammit


----------



## Muk (Sep 7, 2014)

read the raw ... didn't understand a thing xD


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 7, 2014)

Muk said:


> read the raw ... didn't understand a thing xD



Well, there's that cliffhanger again


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 7, 2014)

Ugh, the wait 

About the raw:

*Spoiler*: __ 



To all those saying Rachel is so evil, I'd like to remind that Ran and company are considered the good guys in the story


----------



## Galaxa (Sep 7, 2014)

Rachel is a bitch.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 7, 2014)

Time to learn korean, I guess.

.


----------



## Keino-kun (Sep 7, 2014)

Where's my chapter????


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 7, 2014)

Keino-kun said:


> Where's my chapter????




In Korea together with a free serving of moon runes

.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 7, 2014)

You guys need to stop posting here. Every time I see a new post, I think the chapter is out.


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 7, 2014)

Any reason why line decided not to release? The raws look cool as hell too.


----------



## Luciana (Sep 7, 2014)

Its funny, the only comic they didn't translate was this one, all the others were up fast. 

...Perhaps they forgot to upload it?




but if that was the case, it should have been out already. When that happened on the korean site, they upload it around this time


----------



## Bleach (Sep 7, 2014)

I haven't waited this long for a TL in so long T_T


----------



## Keino-kun (Sep 7, 2014)

Bleach said:


> I haven't waited this long for a TL in so long T_T



Yeah, I'm getting flashbacks to The Company days. 

We've been spoiled.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 7, 2014)

They're probably appeasing the Korean fans. I imagine there was a lot of outrage we were getting chapters first.


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 7, 2014)

Thats just petty, what difference does a hour or two between releases make.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 8, 2014)

Lameeeeeee... Dammit,  what about thousands of readers over here???


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 8, 2014)

It's finally out on Line.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 8, 2014)

Seems like Baam is recruiting 

I thought he had his team complete.. Did someone die?


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 8, 2014)

Didn't he go with Hwa Ryun and Rak only?

I realize now that him going up with only a few people was a good choice by SIU. A huge  factor of the story is seeing other people reacting to how powerful Baam is, which doesn't happen anymore once his allies know about his strength.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 8, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> Didn't he go with Hwa Ryun and Rak only?
> 
> I realize now that him going up with only a few people was a good choice by SIU. A huge  factor of the story is seeing other people reacting to how powerful Baam is, which doesn't happen anymore once his allies know about his strength.



Well, weren't they supposed to meet up with Koon and co? Baam should have made a considerable increase in strength, so I guess it is exactly the people who know (well, knew) him, who should have the interesting reactions regarding to his ability.


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 8, 2014)

The tournament announced by Emily will take place in Train City before the ride itself, when they are supposed to have a reunion. It's a chance to snag more tickets for his friends, so perhaps Baam is looking for strong people to earn them.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 8, 2014)

cart girl's cute

and damn ran's blood thirst


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 8, 2014)

> cart girl's cute


Seconded.
Wish she's not just this chap's background character. 


Anyways, baam's expression is really bugging me.
It's like something bad had happen, or something.


----------



## Nic (Sep 8, 2014)

Man all this buildup is making me hyped for this arc.


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 8, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Seconded.
> Wish she's not just this chap's background character.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think SIU would kill any of the important characters off pannel. He's most likely just serious/composed. They are not friends yet, so there's no need for him to smile. Plus, apparently he just kicked some asses.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 8, 2014)

Well, team Koon 2nd division is filled with bloodthirsty maniacs.
Dan is the only sane man there.


Also Baam needs to work on his recruitment skills.
He is surrounded by fainted people and is asking people if they have tickets.
No way will they believe his intentions are peaceful.


----------



## Muk (Sep 8, 2014)

omg baam again with a new party building 

he's really becoming a playa


----------



## Jagger (Sep 8, 2014)

Inb4 cart girl falls in love with Baam.


----------



## Tangible (Sep 8, 2014)

I thought Rak and Hwa Ryun went with Baam? Is he just trying to grab a few more people? Seems weird since he is supposed to meet the others at the station/train.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 8, 2014)

Perhaps they've split up by means of divide & conquer.

It seems that Baam is maybe trying to form a team to reduce the amount of people they need to beat the shit out of.
"I could take your tickets....or I can let you come along and Rak doesnt kill you. Just means more success for me."


----------



## zenieth (Sep 9, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Inb4 cart girl falls in love with Baam.



pls no **


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 9, 2014)

Tangible said:


> I thought Rak and Hwa Ryun went with Baam? Is he just trying to grab a few more people? Seems weird since he is supposed to meet the others at the station/train.




Probably separated to gain more tickets.
Baam the ticket hunter.


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 9, 2014)

Baam is teaming with people holding low tickets to go unnoticed. Would be annoying af if noobs keep coming to fight him just because hes JVG.


----------



## conorgenov (Sep 9, 2014)

i'm sure if they don't go with him they will get rekt, baam was training wasn't he?


----------



## Wrath (Sep 9, 2014)

Tangible said:


> I thought Rak and Hwa Ryun went with Baam? Is he just trying to grab a few more people? Seems weird since he is supposed to meet the others at the station/train.


Rak and Baam need additional team members for the tournament, probably. I think everyone is supposed to have a ticket by the time the train comes, and then they'll team up when they're actually on the train.


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 9, 2014)

I knew Beta was quite (understandably) unstable, but I didn't expect Ran to be such a psychopath. Even Novick wiped out a bunch of people. Its pretty amusing that they seem so much more pleasant when they're around their comrades, but such monsters to everyone else.

Baam collecting more friends again it seems


----------



## Wrath (Sep 9, 2014)

It's the perfect way to start an army. Baam just keeps collecting new teams on each floor until they're the rulers of the Tower.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 9, 2014)

Pineapples said:


> I knew Beta was quite (understandably) unstable, but I didn't expect Ran to be such a psychopath. Even Novick wiped out a bunch of people. Its pretty amusing that they seem so much more pleasant when they're around their comrades, but such monsters to everyone else.
> 
> Baam collecting more friends again it seems





The " I will kill you, if you annoy me" phrase that he keeps spouting, seems to have been quite literal.
Novick is definitely lucky, that Ran likes his cooking.


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 9, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> The " I will kill you, if you annoy me" phrase that he keeps spouting, seems to have been quite literal.
> Novick is definitely lucky, that Ran likes his cooking.



Nah ran and novick are bros4life. Ran's just being your typical tsundere.


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 9, 2014)

So why Baam decide to random recruit people in the firt place i wonder if Rak is also doing the same thing asking people to join the Rak army to crush all the turtles.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 9, 2014)

Yoburi said:


> So why Baam decide to random recruit people in the firt place i wonder if Rak is also doing the same thing asking people to join the Rak army to crush all the turtles.


Well I said it before but he's been climbing with Rak and Hwa Ryun and no one else, but now there's a team tournament for tickets. In terms of combat power they're incredible but they're still in need of members to fill positions.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 9, 2014)

zenieth said:


> pls no **


Zenieth, please. Don't ruin my improbable and rather unrealistic harem.


----------



## Nic (Sep 9, 2014)

i can't blame him, harems tend to ruin stories.


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 11, 2014)

Among Baam's circle, who do you guys think will succeed in becoming Rankers? Being a Ranker is incredibly rare so I think only a few of them will achieve it.

List of characters:

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Baam*
Hwa Ryun
*Rak*

*Androssi*
Anak
Shibisu
Hatsu
*Laure*
Parakewl
Amigochaz
Vespa
Verdi

*Koon
Wangnan*
Chang
Quaetro
Horyang
Akraptor
Yeon
Prince
Miseng
Goseng

*Ran*
Beta
Novick
Dan
Xia Xia


 
The ones in bold are those who I think will achieve Ranker status. Apologize if I missed anyone on the list.


----------



## PDQ (Sep 11, 2014)

Pineapples said:


> Among Baam's circle, who do you guys think will succeed in becoming Rankers? Being a Ranker is incredibly rare so I think only a few of them will achieve it.
> 
> List of characters:
> 
> ...


Of your list:
Definitely:
Baam
Anak
Ran
Androssi
Laure

Probably:
Hatsu
Hwa Ryun
Rak

DoubtfulI don't see either getting very powerful, at least neither strikes me as physically strong)
Wangan
Koon


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 11, 2014)

Koon was confident he could beat Chang (who was Top 5 E-ranker material) in a fight during _One Shot, One Opportunity,_ so he's not weak in combat. In fact, he explicitly said that he isn't. He might be as strong as Androssi, Anak or Ran, but he'd be able to hold his own against them. His combat prowess comes through his speed, cunning and versatility.

Being a Ranker also isn't purely dictated by strength; a lot of Rankers, such as the Guide who follows Yuri around, aren't even as strong as their class may suggest. Koon has always been noted to be a very exceptional regular, and it's pretty silly to assume that he wouldn't be certain to become a Ranker when his end-goal involves toppling one of the top ten (his father).


----------



## Blunt (Sep 11, 2014)

Baam
Koon
Androssi
Anak
Laure
Ran
Rak
Wangnan
Yihwa

I'm unsure of Hwa Ryun. And the list of course rests on the assumption they all live.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 11, 2014)

You don't think Ship or Hatsu would make it?


----------



## Blunt (Sep 11, 2014)

I'd forgotten about Hatsu but I place him in the same tier with Hwa Ryun in that I'm uncertain. 

I have strong doubts about Leesoo. While combat prowess is not the only defining trait of a Ranker, it is still important. He doesn't have a single good combat feat, and what's worse is that all of his combat showings illustrate that he is completely incompetent as a fighter.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 11, 2014)

Blunt said:


> I'd forgotten about Hatsu but I place him in the same tier with Hwa Ryun in that I'm uncertain.
> 
> I have strong doubts about Leesoo. While combat prowess is not the only defining trait of a Ranker, it is still important. He doesn't have a single good combat feat, and what's worse is that all of his combat showings illustrate that he is completely incompetent as a fighter.



What do you think will happen, then? Do you think Leesoo will die before he reaches the last floor?


----------



## Blunt (Sep 11, 2014)

Don't       know.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 11, 2014)

If he doesn't become a Ranker, it'll be because he either died or left the team. If not, then the rest of his team is easily powerful enough to make up for his lack of combat power - it has Hatsu, Anak and _Androssi_, of all people.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2014)

Kinda have my doubts of Androssi actually making it.

From a purely story perspective.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 11, 2014)

Nic said:


> i can't blame him, harems tend to ruin stories.



Lolno.

And atm, baam already have a harem anyway.


----------



## Mizura (Sep 11, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Zenieth, please. Don't ruin my improbable and rather unrealistic harem.


Baam: Rachel, I finally found you! I wanted to ask you: why did you leave me?

Rachel: Why? Because you're a loser of course. Why would I stay with you?

Baam: Aww. I guess there's no helping it. 

Androssi: Oh Ba~am, where are you? You promised to go on a date with me. 

Yuri: What's this? I knew him first. Move aside!

Bunny girl: How about You two move aside, old ladies? 

Yeon: No, you can't! The only one who can keep an eye on him is me!

Cart girl: You must be so tired, Baam. Why don't you have a drink? 

Rachel: ...!?

Baam: Ah, I'm sorry. I have to go now. See you later! 

Rachel:


----------



## Jagger (Sep 11, 2014)

You guys do realize half of those Regulars close to Baam are in a lot of more danger given they're around here. Thus, easy targets for organizations such as FUG or RED.


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 11, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Kinda have my doubts of Androssi actually making it.
> 
> From a purely story perspective.



What do you mean by that? Do you think she'll be taken out by FUG (for affiliations with Baam) or the Royal Enforcement Division (for affiliations with Anak)? If she doesn't have to deal with either group, I think she would sail straight through all the tests.

I don't think Anak will be able to become a Ranker with the current tower structure. When she gets closer to the 134th Floor and greatly grown in notoriety, Zahard himself won't just ignore the child of a Zahard Princess. Perhaps he'll send some Ranker assassins to take her out. Climbing to the top would then become too dangerous for Anak. Androssi and Baam will likely become monsters then but I don't think they would a match for Zahard Rankers as regulars.

Mizaru you missed Black March


----------



## Blunt (Sep 11, 2014)

Jagger said:


> You guys do realize half of those Regulars close to Baam are in a lot of more danger given they're around here. Thus, easy targets for organizations such as FUG or RED.


We have no way of knowing who's going to live and who's going to die so that's pretty irrelevant.

And though I see one or two of Baam's companions possibly dying, I doubt it's going to be very many. Despite new guy's feat last week, ToG is not nearly as brutal as it used to be. SIU wasn't even willing to kill off Beta so I doubt he'll kill off very many big name protags. Maybe one somewhere down the road (my money's on Androssi or Anak in the Princess arc), but I imagine most of the people who have enough of a presence in the series to be liked will survive.


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 11, 2014)

I  think that Ran's  group could plausibly lose some people if they run into Cassano's group; assuming Ran's group doesn't get back-ups from the others. Beta theorized that Cassano had become even stronger than Viole at the Workshop Battle Arc.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2014)

Pineapples said:


> What do you mean by that? Do you think she'll be taken out by FUG (for affiliations with Baam) or the Royal Enforcement Division (for affiliations with Anak)? If she doesn't have to deal with either group, I think she would sail straight through all the tests.
> 
> I don't think Anak will be able to become a Ranker with the current tower structure. When she gets closer to the 134th Floor and greatly grown in notoriety, Zahard himself won't just ignore the child of a Zahard Princess. Perhaps he'll send some Ranker assassins to take her out. Climbing to the top would then become too dangerous for Anak. Androssi and Baam will likely become monsters then but I don't think they would a match for Zahard Rankers as regulars.
> 
> Mizaru you missed Black March



It's her position in story

both her connections to baam and anak

and more or less being the strongest regular of the protagonists.

The added affect of her being a parallel to Anak's mom doesn't help as well.

I feel she's going to reach just shy of fame and come crashing down. The literary structure is just way too strong there. 

Doesn't help that her connections to other characters besides those two is ...

...

...

...

...

...

yeah, got nothing.






I personally feel the opposite in regards to anak solely because of all the people she's intrinsically tied to by just being herself

She's kinda likē Baam part 2:the lizarding

A lot of people high and low have a vested interest in her.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Baam: Rachel, I finally found you! I wanted to ask you: why did you leave me?
> 
> Rachel: Why? Because you're a loser of course. Why would I stay with you?
> 
> ...




pigshitdisgusting


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 12, 2014)

zenieth said:


> I feel she's going to reach just shy of fame and come crashing down. The literary structure is just way too strong there.



id like to see that


----------



## Mizura (Sep 12, 2014)

Pineapples said:


> Mizaru you missed Black March


Yuri stuffed her into a closet.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 14, 2014)

5 hrs, 13 minutes to chapter?

:WOW

*BUMP*


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 14, 2014)

Want more Baam, want more Baam, want more Baam, want more Baam, want more Baam, want more Baam


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 14, 2014)

Chapter is out on Line.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yup, just as we thought, Baam is recruiting people for the tournament. What we couldn't be so sure of - now we know that Baam do consider Rachel an enemy.


----------



## Nic (Sep 14, 2014)

at least give us a link.lol


----------



## Nic (Sep 14, 2014)

here


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 14, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> Chapter is out on Line.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, but beyond that, nothing much happened. 
Kinda boring chapter imho


----------



## Nic (Sep 14, 2014)

a lot of set up for the arc, not unusual.  Just means this one is going to be pretty long.


----------



## Mizura (Sep 14, 2014)

This chapter was hilarious. X'D

Baam: We need to stop her.
Boros: Who?
Baam: The girl who pushed me away.
Boros: So... this girl dumped you, so you want to prevent her from climbing the tower. Right?
Baam: No! Not exactly. If her plans go through, everyone will die! We need to save everyone!
*beep beep*
Baam: Please wait a moment, I have a call.
Ran: Hey, we just killed all the people on our train. We only found a few tickets though.
*beep beep*
Koon: Baam! How are you doing? We cleared everyone on our end too. We'll be getting there a day late.
*beep beep*
Rak: Black Turtle! See you at the tournament! We'll take all the tickets from those other turtles!
*calls ended*
Baam: ...
Boros: ...
Boros: You know, I think you're the ones out to kill everyone.
Baam: ...
Boros: ...


----------



## OS (Sep 14, 2014)

>rachel


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 14, 2014)

Well at least baam sees rachel as an enemy and not some fallen friend he can save.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 14, 2014)

Who on the hell is that hoodie guy though?
From the sound of their conversation, some old comrade of theirs? 
Possibly from the floor 2 test.
Damn.


----------



## Nic (Sep 14, 2014)

Yeah it's nice that he stated her to be his enemy but I think we all know he won't treat her as such.  Can't wait for the redundant panels of Baam trying to make Rachel remember how precious their bond was.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 14, 2014)

Random Webtoon Fan from Batoto



> In the raw Baam said 'maybe my enemy now'
> 
> 
> It is small difference, but I think it is important difference.



Which makes more sense anyway.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 14, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Who on the hell is that hoodie guy though?
> From the sound of their conversation, some old comrade of theirs?
> Possibly from the floor 2 test.
> Damn.




The real ticket hunter?
He sounds like he has experience with stealing them.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 14, 2014)

Nic said:


> infact this supporst the notion that gremmy can only contain a certain amount of power into his body



Can people really stop linking that atrocious thing... Impossible to read on there.


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 14, 2014)

Nic said:


> at least give us a link.lol





Bleach said:


> Can people really stop linking that atrocious thing... Impossible to read on there.



That's why I didn't post the link; I have the Line webtoon site bookmarked and read it there, but people lose their shit when you post it. Because adjusting window size is hard.


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 14, 2014)

poor random pink haired girl 

next person to lose her socks with Baam.


----------



## Nic (Sep 14, 2014)

Bleach said:


> Can people really stop linking that atrocious thing... Impossible to read on there.



deal with it and stop bitching.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 14, 2014)

STFU Nic. Is there a place where i can read it in a long strip that isn't that blurry mobile site?


----------



## Bleach (Sep 14, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> That's why I didn't post the link; I have the Line webtoon site bookmarked and read it there, but people lose their shit when you post it. Because adjusting window size is hard.



Adjusting window size? As if that does anything.


And yes Shozan, right here:


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 14, 2014)

Mizura said:


> This chapter was hilarious. X'D
> 
> Baam: We need to stop her.
> Boros: Who?
> ...



Good point, Baam's comrades are killing just as many people as Rachel's 

Seems like the only choices are join team Baam, die to team Rachel, or presumably be crazy strong enough to stay independent (i.e. the famous ticket hunters).

Also, I'm reading it on the official mobile app. The quality seems fine to me


----------



## Shozan (Sep 14, 2014)

Rachel is slowly but steadily reaching Griffith's levels of hate from me.


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 14, 2014)

I wonder if Baam killed anyone in his portion of the team


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 14, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> The real ticket hunter?
> He sounds like he has experience with stealing them.



I meant the part where he said they're going to meet their old friends there.


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 15, 2014)

Is that someone from the Floor of tests? Arkyung?


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 21, 2014)

Was checking around for updates, and apparently Line optimized their site for PC viewing. So no more stretching that made it "impossible" to read.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 21, 2014)

Shozan said:


> Rachel is slowly but steadily reaching Griffith's levels of hate from me.



I have mixed feelings towards Griffith.

Really if it was not for him raping his best friend's girl  and fucking up their child I would probably be somewhat sympathetic towards him.

That being said Rachel is a dick for the most retarded of reasons. Griffith is following his dream above all else, which in his defense started with him in a moment of extreme weakness and despair.  I can't honestly say that I would decline the god hands offer.


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 21, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I have mixed feelings towards Griffith.
> 
> Really if it was not for him raping his best friend's girl  and fucking up their child I would probably be somewhat sympathetic towards him.
> 
> That being said Rachel is a dick for the most retarded of reasons. *Griffith is following his dream above all else*, which in his defense started with him in a moment of extreme weakness and despair.  I can't honestly say that I would decline the god hands offer.


How is that any different from what Rachel is doing?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 21, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> How is that any different from what Rachel is doing?



Griffith is better looking, therefore he has more fans 

Imagine Rachel being the most beautiful girl from ToG-verse.. She wouldn't be nearly as hated as she is now..


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 21, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Griffith is better looking, therefore he has more fans
> 
> Imagine Rachel being the most beautiful girl from ToG-verse.. She wouldn't be nearly as hated as she is now..



Meh. Hancock from OP is supposed to be the most beautiful girl in the OP-verse and people still think she's a bitch/annoying.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 21, 2014)

Vongola King said:


> Meh. Hancock from OP is supposed to be the most beautiful girl in the OP-verse and people still think she's a bitch/annoying.



Sorry, but can't say I find any woman in OP pretty. Way too cartoonish. Not my thing. Thought that gladiator girl from the current arc is nicely dressed 

Too lazy to investigate, but no chapter today? Or is it late again?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 21, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> How is that any different from what Rachel is doing?



Rachel did not need to go bitch mode in order to climb the tower.

At least not that I recall?


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 21, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Sorry, but can't say I find any woman in OP pretty. Way too cartoonish. Not my thing. Thought that gladiator girl from the current arc is nicely dressed
> 
> Too lazy to investigate, but no chapter today? Or is it late again?



Where is my chapter i want to know too.

Also want to see Baam new team made of random people he meet i mean how badass can you be when you can convince people you just meet to fight and die for you.


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 21, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Rachel did not need to go bitch mode in order to climb the tower.
> 
> At least not that I recall?


Her first test presented by Headon was the same as Baam's. Go inside a cage with a huge ass monster and break the ball. She couldn't do it. No sane person could do it.

Baam did it because he was batshit insane at that point and didn't fear death. Plus he had one of the strongest weapon in the Tower to help.

There was absolutely no chance for Rachel to pass the test and reach her dream. Headon told her he will help her if she does what she's stold. A Guardian, one of the strongest being in the Tower offering help. 

It was either "go bitch mode" or fail/die.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 21, 2014)

Looks like the idol really is yuri.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 21, 2014)

20 guests?. Lol.    .


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 21, 2014)

Dude use some damn spoiler tags...

Anyway why naver have to be so lazy where is my chapter eng in the old times other groups would have tranbslated already.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 21, 2014)

Christ, Navers antics is really pissing me off.
At least,we're getting mangacow's speed scans before all this shit.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 21, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> Her first test presented by Headon was the same as Baam's. Go inside a cage with a huge ass monster and break the ball. She couldn't do it. No sane person could do it.
> 
> Baam did it because he was batshit insane at that point and didn't fear death. Plus he had one of the strongest weapon in the Tower to help.
> 
> ...



Unless everything bad Rachel has done was by orders of headon and under threat of being kicked out the tower. 

Its not really the same. Not to mention griffith went through a lot of shit in his life to get where he was before his life turned to hell.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 21, 2014)

Wonder how late the TL will be today.... ~__~


----------



## Deleted member 237067 (Sep 21, 2014)

Out on MangaBird: Link removed


----------



## Bleach (Sep 21, 2014)

Is that blue haired chick that idol? Or someone else?


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 21, 2014)

Bleach said:


> Is that blue haired chick that idol? Or someone else?



Too obvious answer: incognito Yuri?


----------



## Blunt (Sep 21, 2014)

Wasn't the envelope Repellista gave Yuri red? If so, it pretty much confirms Yura is Yuri (which was already pretty obvious but it's nice to have confirmation).

It was a pretty meh chapter overall though. I really don't like the introduction of more fodder characters for Baam to have to deal with.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 21, 2014)

Is Doflamingo really calling rachel worse than Griffith?

Really?


----------



## Shozan (Sep 21, 2014)

nah, Rachel still is a tier or to below Griffith. After this arc from Berserk maybe 3 tiers below, if what i think is going to happen actually happens.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 21, 2014)

i've barely read any Berserk and i loath Rachel with the fiery passion of every sun in our universe combined but even i know griffith's shit is in a completely different tier of horrible than hers, his sob story regardless


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 21, 2014)

Griffth was torture for a whole year and have his dream crush in pieces after years of hard work and to make things wrost he got a chance to recover his dream and body if he just say "yes". Now rachel never got torture and her dream was never in any sort of danger since Baam would do anything to make her reach the top and yet she betray him for no reason just to get FUG suport.

So the only thing these two have in common is the fact they betray the person that trust them nothing more...


----------



## OS (Sep 21, 2014)

Griffith fucked to get what he wanted. He also cost his friends their lives by fucking that girl. Then he got mad jelly gutts fucked casca so he raped her.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 22, 2014)

Bleach said:


> Is that blue haired chick that idol? Or someone else?



Seriously, brah? Seriously?


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 22, 2014)

Yoburi said:


> Griffth was torture for a whole year and have his dream crush in pieces after years of hard work and to make things wrost he got a chance to recover his dream and body if he just say "yes". Now rachel never got torture and *her dream was never in any sort of danger since Baam would do anything to make her reach the top* and yet she betray him for no reason just to get FUG suport.
> 
> So the only thing these two have in common is the fact they betray the person that trust them nothing more...


Let me repeat a few facts, since it seems you've made up your own story.

Rachel didn't make the decision to betray Baam on the Floor of Test. She made it on Headon's floor - when Baam already passed the test and she was left alone with a task she could not complete. Her dream wasn't just in danger, it was already crushed. That's when Rachel agreed to do Headon's bidding in exchange for "becoming the heroine of the story".

Another thing is your "just" FUG support. Baam's powers were pretty obvious to THE READER, but his friends/teammates had pretty much no idea how skilled he is until the very end. The rankers who noticed that Baam is a monster kept that information to themselves, Lero and Quant included. Now FUG support included a team and help of both Rankers and a Guardian. What's more - to Rachel Baam is a crazy stalker, and apparently she's afraid of "the night"(which I really hope SIU will explain one day to add an extra dimension to her character).

And finally, I don't really feel qualified to compare Rachel with Griffith, since I haven't read Berserk up to that point. I am however comparing her with the situation that Don presented - where Griffith was chasing his dream at all costs. Just like Rachel is doing.

Another thing is whether I find it justifiable, but that's a topic for another conversation.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 22, 2014)

Perfectly

'Official' translations are out, dunno how long ago, but I didn't see anyone posting the link so..


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 22, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> Let me repeat a few facts, since it seems you've made up your own story.
> 
> Rachel didn't make the decision to betray Baam on the Floor of Test. She made it on Headon's floor - when Baam already passed the test and she was left alone with a task she could not complete. Her dream wasn't just in danger, it was already crushed. That's when Rachel agreed to do Headon's bidding in exchange for "becoming the heroine of the story".
> 
> ...



Nope i didn't made up my story i just forgot about the whole Headon don't need to be a ass about.


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 22, 2014)

Yeah, I didn't really mean to sound aggresive, so I apologize for the way I phrased certain things. The point I was trying to get across however remains the same.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 22, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Seriously, brah? Seriously?


Yes            .


----------



## Nic (Sep 22, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Unless everything bad Rachel has done was by orders of headon and under threat of being kicked out the tower.
> 
> Its not really the same. Not to mention griffith went through a lot of shit in his life to get where he was before his life turned to hell.



you can't excuse Rachel's actions no matter how hard you try. 

The normal and right way would have just been to hang it up and live your life like a good person. 

Instead she let her desire drive her to accept a deal where she'd kill the person who has the most trust in her in order to achieve her own selfish desire.  There's no way to slice this in a positive way and her actions since have proved to be in line with her need for self gratification.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2014)

Nobody's arguing Rachel's motives were good.

They're arguing that Griffith's no more justified than Rachel.

And he aint.


----------



## Tangible (Sep 22, 2014)

The hell is going on in here? You cannot justify Rachel's actions. Stop. She is meant to be completely unlikable.

Comparing it to Griffith is weird. The only similarity is that they both sacrificed their friends to gain something. As it stands, Rachel's motive is completely selfish while Griffith's (appears) to currently have an ultimate "good" goal (though it probably won't stay that way)


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 23, 2014)

Griffith good? 

Yeah, him reaching for the dream castle was surely a lot better than wanting to see the stars. No, can't say that either character is good. They are both evil. Not sure why the ToG page talks more about berserk than the Berserk page itself does though


----------



## zenieth (Sep 23, 2014)

because the author's too busy playing idolm@ster


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 23, 2014)

On the other hand, her tone (idol girl) doesn't really sound like yuri at all. 
Inb4 she's actually rachel.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 23, 2014)

Rachel finally absorbed Emile and got her bishie upgrade?


----------



## dream (Sep 23, 2014)

Enjoy the sub-section, guys.

Also, Racheal a shit now and forever.


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 24, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> On the other hand, her tone (idol girl) doesn't really sound like yuri at all.
> Inb4 she's actually rachel.



yura ha dioesnt look like a man.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 24, 2014)

Wait, ToG is popular enough to warrant a subsection?


----------



## Black Mirror (Sep 24, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Wait, ToG is popular enough to warrant a subsection?



you are surprised?


----------



## Mizura (Sep 24, 2014)

Awesome! We could do a 'review-ToG-by-arc' thread now. 
I'll have to remember what I thought of each arc first...

Zenieth: well, if you object, you could always try to petition shutting it down... *gets out of the way of potential stone-pelting*


----------



## zenieth (Sep 24, 2014)

Popular enough to get a subsection

But when a friend tries to find fanart it's like looking for the holy grail


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 25, 2014)

Well, the source material isn't really that great to work with. The character design is one of the weakest points of ToG in my opinion, even if the art evolved since part 1 A LOT.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 25, 2014)

I've actually found some cool ToG fanarts.


----------



## Scratchy (Sep 25, 2014)

tog's popularity and lack of fanart doesn't correlate at all 

and no, weak character design (which is common of the media) is not an excuse


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm not really into fanart. Not in a way that I go out of my way to search for it, but I do appreciate good art just as much as the next guy. That was just my guess why a popular comic might not have a lot of fanart(and honestly, I don't even know whether it's true). If it is though, as I assume zenieth did his research, what do you think is the reason?


----------



## Scratchy (Sep 25, 2014)

uh, there _is_ fanart, it's just that most of it is _terrible_.

and that most of it is over there on naver (and you can't copy those pics), so most of it never makes it way over here.

E: but i really can't tell why talented artists aren't doing any 
lack of exposure to the series etc.


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 25, 2014)

Well, yes, that's what I meant, the quality. Of course there will be scribbles.

I mean, I dare any artist to draw a badass picture of part 1 Ship Leesoo.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Just power read through this series in a day and it's easily one of the best Manga/Manhwa series I've read in a long time. Rachael is probably the best crafted villain i've seen in Manga/Manhwa series I've read. I'm also really digging how this series is not afraid to have time jumps. Really have nothing, but praise for this series. Only minor complaints I have is that Baam didn't stay Viole a little longer (though I am assuming Viole will come back) and that there aren't quite enough character deaths for me, which is funny because every time a death-flag was raised I really did not want that character to die, but even still I think it needs a bit more of those gut wrenching moments.

--------

Also to weigh in on the Griffith/Rachel comparison, I have to say that no Rachel is not like Griffith. From what I have gathered Rachel fears Baam's strength. Or to put it another way Rachel feels like her light is eclipsed by Bam's shadow (or night). Rachel want's to be what FUG was trying to make Baam into; the one people wrest their hopes and dreams on. That's why when Rachel asks Dan if he'll be her legs, he declines, she flips out because he rejected her and didn't follow along with her. It's also probably why she joined FUG, as she wants to be the one to change the tower and the one they choose instead of Baam. 

On the other hand while Griffith did become envious of Guts to a certain extent, his main issue was with Guts leaving him. He desperately wished to cling to Guts and when he could no longer is when he really lost it.

So basically you have Rachel who wants to be rid of Baam, while you have Griffith that clings to Guts. Additionally Rachel fears Baam, while Griffith is implied to have been in love with Guts. In this way Baam at the start of the story is much more like Griffith in how he clings to Rachel, while Rachel is more like Guts trying to separate herself from Baam and forge her own path. However unlike Guts she feared Baam and that fear led to her becoming a villain. While Baam like Griffith tried to seal his heart away when he became Viole, except of course Baam's transformation was not as extreme as Griffith's and he went about it in a different way than Griffith.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 28, 2014)

2 hours...  45 minutes to chapter.

.


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 28, 2014)

Apparently not, dunno if true though:

_"Enryu231     4 hours ago
Today no chapter, SIU went china to promote TOG."_

Information should be on SIU's blog, if someone speaks Korean and could verify.

*EDIT: People on the batoto forums confirm it, so I guess no ToG this week.*

As for Line, was the description of ToG always so cringeworthy?

"A unexpected little boy, BAM... He entered to the tower to find his only friend, RACHEL. However, how will he survive without having the special strengths and powers? Check this out! TOWER OF GOD : IT UPDATES EVERY SUNDAY"


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Just power read through this series in a day and it's easily one of the best Manga/Manhwa series I've read in a long time. Rachael is probably the best crafted villain i've seen in Manga/Manhwa series I've read. I'm also really digging how this series is not afraid to have time jumps. Really have nothing, but praise for this series. Only minor complaints I have is that Baam didn't stay Viole a little longer (though I am assuming Viole will come back) and that there aren't quite enough character deaths for me, which is funny because every time a death-flag was raised I really did not want that character to die, but even still I think it needs a bit more of those gut wrenching moments.
> 
> --------
> 
> ...


Eh hard to compare Griffith and Rachel only have betrayal in common, Rachel isn't a mass murderer quite yet. 

or is she. 

Griffith gay for gutts
Rachel just hates baam. true true

Baam is still kind of a flat character btw, wish we could get some more emotions out of the kid besides, calm, and protect my friends.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 28, 2014)

Hiatus icon.. I bloody hate that icon 

Dammit, couldn't they have just announced that ToG had a break again? And here I was hoping for today's chapter


----------



## Morglay (Sep 28, 2014)

RemChu said:


> Baam is still kind of a flat character btw, wish we could get some more emotions out of the kid besides, calm, and protect my friends.



I am not really expecting much from a child that grew up in a cave. With a person like Rachel as their only emotional support.


----------



## ryz (Sep 28, 2014)

> Random-Webtoon-Fan:
> 
> Hiatus due to attending Guangzhou event this week.
> 
> ...


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 28, 2014)

Baams not even the coolest character, i dont mind when SIU takes breaks from him.

I want to see more Rak, Akraptor, Laure


----------



## Bleach (Sep 28, 2014)

Akraptor is kind of boring. Laure is the most interesting out of all the others just because of how powerful he is.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 28, 2014)

Bleach said:


> Akraptor is kind of boring. Laure is the most interesting out of all the others just because of how powerful he is.



I wouldn't want to be the one who messed with his blanket though..


----------



## Turrin (Sep 28, 2014)

Rachel is by far my favorite character. But I enjoy most of the cast.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 28, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Rachel is by far my favorite character.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 28, 2014)

What do you have against Rachel ^


----------



## Blunt (Sep 28, 2014)

Turrin said:


> What do you have against Rachel ^


are you serious


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 28, 2014)

Rachel is a well written character.  

No problem with her being someones fav.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 28, 2014)

Blunt said:


> are you serious


Yes. I mean I can understand not liking the type of person she is, but that is different from liking her as a character (at least for me). Rachel isn't someone that I'd admire as a person, but I admire what SIU was able to do with her character so far.


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 5, 2014)

Chapter is up:
Link removed


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 5, 2014)

That Hana Yu


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 5, 2014)

Hana you can stay on baams team she's great. Are the guardians the top ranking ticket hunters?  Cause if they are ran and novick night be screwed encountering one.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Oct 5, 2014)

Felix was a girl.
Who knew.


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 5, 2014)

First that guy from the second floor turns out to be a dude, now we got a guy who turns out to be a girl. Things have come full circle.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 5, 2014)

I thought she was referred to as a women last chapter too?


----------



## Nic (Oct 5, 2014)

I thought that was a completely different person at first when we saw the long panel shot......


----------



## Jagger (Oct 5, 2014)

Xia: "I want a hot bath as well!"

SIU, you better deliver.


----------



## alekos23 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hana raised dem death flags!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 5, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Felix was a girl.
> Who knew.



I was like, hey... Those look like tits


Wut


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2014)

Felix transgender? ????


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 6, 2014)

No, previous chapter, when the two thugs beat her up and stole the tickets, about in the middle of the chapter, the other random student guy shouted "what the hell are you doing to a young lady". Obviously, he was referring to Felix..


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 6, 2014)

I thought it was a mistake  Shows that I don't really trust the translations yet.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 6, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> I thought it was a mistake  Shows that I don't really trust the translations yet.



Well, not that I will trust the raws either. SIU trolled with genders before..


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 6, 2014)

Did TC give up/quit on the script or overlay translations for ToG? Or are they just busy?


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2014)

Pretty sure they have a notice up from Naver who asked them not to host ToG/translate it.

TC is with batoto right,...?


----------



## Turrin (Oct 6, 2014)

Well it seems like the Idol singer may indeed be Rachel. And if said Idol is Rachel I don't have a good feeling about where the pink haired chick's story is going.  Could easily see Rachel doing something to her throat so she can never sing again.


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 6, 2014)

RemChu said:


> Pretty sure they have a notice up from Naver who asked them not to host ToG/translate it.
> 
> TC is with batoto right,...?



Nah I was talking about just overlays or script only translations, not cleaning, posting up the new chapter etc. They did it a couple weeks ago for a chapter but ive heard nothing since then.

@Turrin, Yeah the "sparkling" comment from her kind gave me that vibe too.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Oct 6, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Well it seems like the Idol singer may indeed be Rachel. And if said Idol is Rachel I don't have a good feeling about where the pink haired chick's story is going.  Could easily see Rachel doing something to her throat so she can never sing again.



I don't understand where this idea stems from. She is quite clearly a new antagonist. Nothing implies she is Rachel and there is definitely nothing implying she just became famous in the last year or 2 when Rachel first became a D-rank regular.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 6, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Well it seems like the Idol singer may indeed be Rachel. And if said Idol is Rachel I don't have a good feeling about where the pink haired chick's story is going.  Could easily see Rachel doing something to her throat so she can never sing again.


You're worse than SIU himself.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 7, 2014)

Ryuksgelus said:


> I don't understand where this idea stems from. She is quite clearly a new antagonist. Nothing implies she is Rachel and there is definitely nothing implying she just became famous in the last year or 2 when Rachel first became a D-rank regular.


There are several things going for her being Rachel. It fits Rachel's character, of wishing to have others attention - stars -- star, there is that tie in as well. We know Rachel is lurking around in this arc. the Idol singer was stated to be a light bearer. There are several others things as well, but I can't remember them off the top of my head. 



Jagger said:


> You're worse than SIU himself.


SIU had rachel take Dan's legs away, though that wouldn't be quite as bad as Rachel slashing pink girl's throat


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 8, 2014)

Aaah, Tower of God. I stopped reading just when the Workshop Battle began. And was pretty surprised to see the next arc has barely started when I caught up again. How long a break did SIU take when his health worsened?

Was soo good to read ToG again.  I missed you.

I'm also gonna miss Viole. Dat flowing hair.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Oct 10, 2014)

Turrin said:


> There are several things going for her being Rachel. It fits Rachel's character, of wishing to have others attention - stars -- star, there is that tie in as well. We know Rachel is lurking around in this arc. the Idol singer was stated to be a light bearer. There are several others things as well, but I can't remember them off the top of my head.



Those are some incredibly flimsy points. Rachel likes attention and Idols receive attention so it's probably her :/? I believe this girl is said to be a talented light bearer on top of being famous. Rachel has had no time to get famous and likely is never hands-on in a test, certainly not enough to get recognition for her abilities. 

Not to mention an Idol does more than sing. They have charisma and dancing ability on top of a voice. Rachel in-universe is a bit of a midget with average features who definitely lacks charisma. In a year she transformed into an entirely new person via technology and shinsoo? No, this Idol is probably a Koon who partners with F.U.G. for some mysterious reason. There really isn't a point to her being Rachel.


----------



## Rain (Oct 12, 2014)

Parakewl = best character.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 12, 2014)

Chapter is up


----------



## Firo (Oct 12, 2014)

Link               .


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 12, 2014)

same as always:

Off-topic but Yamamoto has already indirectly admitted that outside the timeframe of 1000 years, there exist shinigami who have been stronger than him


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 12, 2014)

I gotta say, if any of them die right here and there, it will be pretty lame, but on the other hand they will deserve it  That's what you get when you appoint an arrogant brat your leader.

I'm not sure if SIU is trying to keep the feeling of danger real once again, but the way it all plays out seems to point that someone WILL die.

And now that I think about it Ran's group is pretty much expendable, if we count their relevance to the story. The fact they are strong only makes it more plausible for SIU to kill them. We'll see how it'll go.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 12, 2014)

Ran is so impatient. Hwa Ryun saying many teammates will die makes it seem to obvious that someone important will die. Ran's team is fighting the damn guardian so I can definitely see someone from there getting killed or at least critically injured. I think most of Baam's team will die too except the dude he was talking to and maybe the girl to expand Baam's harem


----------



## Nic (Oct 12, 2014)

lol as if Baam will be ok with letting them die. :rofl


----------



## Bleach (Oct 12, 2014)

Not being ok with it doesn't mean people won't die


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2014)

Ran's a fucking idiot.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 12, 2014)

We knew ran's just Anak-koon version


ages ago.


But man, that guardian looks pro as fuck.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 12, 2014)

Also thought those were spears, just free floating shinsoo at the ready?

That's kinda ridiculous


And he can turn any of those five into 6 more after the fact.


Dude makes workshop look like scrubs general


----------



## Jagger (Oct 12, 2014)

Either way Hwa Ryun hasn't understood Baam's character just yet or she knows Baam isn't going to let them have senseless deaths, thus, they'll take part in some kind of her plans.


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 12, 2014)

Pretty boring chapter.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 12, 2014)

I actually liked it.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 12, 2014)

ToG in general has been lacking for me for awhile now. I'm hoping things pick up soon in this arc or I may drop it until this part is finished and read it in bulk.


----------



## Beckman (Oct 13, 2014)

Teammates Baam can throw away?

There's no such thing.



Blunt said:


> ToG in general has been lacking for me for awhile now. I'm hoping things pick up soon in this arc or I may drop it until this part is finished and read it in bulk.



Yeah, same for me.


----------



## Pineapples (Oct 17, 2014)

Ran is the most reckless person (even more so than Anak) in Baam's circle. Even Beta looks stable in comparison . The guardian looks pretty formidable but, if he's just a regular, I don't think he'll be able to topple Ran, Beta and Novick (+2 support) by himself.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 19, 2014)

1 hr 25 minutes to chapter.

.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 19, 2014)

AAAAAARGHGHGHGHH why was it offpaneled? WHY?


----------



## Nic (Oct 19, 2014)

I know i was dying for some action too.


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 19, 2014)

Hooded robes are a bad disguise if you're the only one wearing them  They might as well wear caps with FUG written on them.

Baam destroying some randoms is always fun to watch, too bad we didn't get to see it this time. But Rak was in the chapter, so all is forgiven.

Lately chapters feel so short, so little progression. The guardian guy attacked 2 times in 2 chapters.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm assuming Baam just took them out with basic baangs. There were five of them and he has access to at least five baangs now.


----------



## Ether (Oct 19, 2014)

Rachel & co. are here.

Now I wonder whether Baam can keep his word about seeing her as an enemy or if he will falter because of their history together. 

I hope it's the former but I know that Rachel will manage to weasel her way out of any troubling situations.

Ran is pretty much guaranteed out of this tournament after his fight with the guardian assuming he doesn't get killed since he already took the lightning pill and might have gotten hit by the spear already.

Hooray Rak's back.


----------



## Pineapples (Oct 19, 2014)

Glad to see that Rak and Hwa Ryun back. Not sure if Rak will be pleased to meet the new turtles. Boro seems to be very knowledgeable. I'm guessing that blue haired girl, with the cool shades, is Yuri in disguise. 

Is it just me or does the guardian look like he could be a Koon? He has pale skin and light blue hair. His spear-based fighting style could indicate that he is from the Maschenny Koon branch.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 19, 2014)

99.9% sure now that rachel is the idol girl.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 19, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> 99.9% sure now that rachel is the idol girl.



Rachel? 

It's Ha Yuri Zahard!


----------



## Aduro (Oct 19, 2014)

Anyone else think the setup where they enter the reception area reminds them off the 2nd round of the chunin exams? They need an item to pass the gate so everyone without it crowds round the gate, just like everyone trying to get the scrolls.

Also, is that blue hair Koon in drag or blue-haired Yuri disguised as someone who isn't hot, because I think the first one is potentially more convincing.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 19, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Rachel?
> 
> It's Ha Yuri Zahard!


Asdf.


Also, i'm kinda surprised that ichigo is still with them. 
Considering rachel, surprised he is still not skewed by a bbq stick or something.


----------



## Muk (Oct 19, 2014)

so who's the blue haired girl? and which one is yuri


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> 99.9% sure now that rachel is the idol girl.


Rachel was in the chapter.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 19, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I'm assuming Baam just took them out with basic baangs.* There were five of them and he has access to at least five baangs now.*



He has had access to 5 bangs for a long time now. 

But such trash are not worth his bangs he probably round house kicked all 5 of them.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2014)

Didn't Baam use 6 baangs during his fight with Reflejo?


----------



## Aduro (Oct 19, 2014)

Blunt said:


> Didn't Baam use 6 baangs during his fight with Reflejo?



Yeah, but anyway the grey haired D-Rank guy said that Baam used martial arts and he said knocked them out which sounds martial artsy so maybe he didn't even bother with baangs. Baam was trained by Ha Jinsung so either way would be pretty easy for him.

I just realised, Hwa Ryun just told Baam to grab a few teammates he can use to get ahead and get over seeing die, and he's shown up with a loser giving a wounded girl a piggyback and a ditzy looking lightbearer who hasn't done anything yet and all three looking gormless. Hwa Ryun must be doing this .


----------



## Pineapples (Oct 19, 2014)

Hwa Ryun probably intends for those guys to be expendable pieces. I'm not sure if Baam would actually treat them as such (Viole would). Right now Baam doesn't have much of an emotional attachment to them, but I have a feeling that he will inevitably develop some.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 19, 2014)

Pineapples said:


> Hwa Ryun probably intends for those guys to be expendable pieces. I'm not sure if Baam would actually treat them as such (*Viole would*). Right now Baam doesn't have much of an emotional attachment to them, but I have a feeling that he will inevitably develop some.



pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2014)

i hope all of them die

muh unrealistic desires


----------



## zenieth (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Aduro (Oct 19, 2014)

Pineapples said:


> Hwa Ryun probably intends for those guys to be expendable pieces. I'm not sure if Baam would actually treat them as such (Viole would). Right now Baam doesn't have much of an emotional attachment to them, but I have a feeling that he will inevitably develop some.



Yeah Baam has already screwed up by bringing the injured and talentless apprentices along with him like a bunch of three-legged puppies. If he were capable of making a detached decision he'd just keep the grey-haired, maybe the pink haired light bearer and find a decent scout or someone to grab the last ticket.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 19, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Asdf.
> 
> 
> Also, i'm kinda surprised that ichigo is still with them.



Seems too tall to be the traveler. More like this guy in the background behind rachel



also rachel is in front, you can see 1/3 of her face. 

and yuri appeared here


----------



## Jagger (Oct 19, 2014)

Pineapples said:


> Hwa Ryun probably intends for those guys to be expendable pieces. I'm not sure if Baam would actually treat them as such (Viole would). Right now Baam doesn't have much of an emotional attachment to them, but I have a feeling that he will inevitably develop some.


You mean that tried to get away from other Regulars as possible just so he couldn't form some sort of bond with them?

Not only that, but he even failed that?


----------



## Pineapples (Oct 20, 2014)

Jagger said:


> You mean that tried to get away from other Regulars as possible just so he couldn't form some sort of bond with them?
> 
> Not only that, but he even failed that?


Are you referring to when the formation of Team Tangsooyook? Viole's choice was to either fail (thus losing a friend) or go with Wangnan. Teaming up was necessary as he wasn't strong enough to beat Love.



Aduro said:


> Yeah Baam has already screwed up by bringing the injured and talentless apprentices along with him like a bunch of three-legged puppies. If he were capable of making a detached decision he'd just keep the grey-haired, maybe the pink haired light bearer and find a decent scout or someone to grab the last ticket.


Baam seems very interested in Boro; who's fairly strong, has experience with FUG and all-around knowledgeable. Boro's condition for teaming up with Baam was: "But I get to choose the members on our side" (Ch. 198).  Unless Baam resorts to force, which would drain his energy and possibly even kill Boro, he couldn't have recruited Boro without the weaklings. I do agree that Baam is incapable of making detached decisions, unless he is forced to such as the whole Viole situation.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 20, 2014)

Blunt said:


> Rachel was in the chapter.


Scratch that.
I thought ravhel was the one with the hair with a shade of blue in the last panel.
So i'm really confused right now. In regards with the idol.
Either yuri had a change of personality or that girl somehow knew baam in the time between S1 & 2.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 20, 2014)

So who else does not like Hwa Ryun?

Cause i don't and can't wait for Koon to kill her first chance he gets.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 20, 2014)

I find Hwa Ryun rather mysterious. A very interesting character, of who I hope SIU will show us more of.
With or without clothes


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 20, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> So who else does not like Hwa Ryun?
> 
> Cause i don't and can't wait for Koon to kill her first chance he gets.



You don't like the person who almost killed Rachel?


----------



## Aduro (Oct 20, 2014)

Black Mirror said:


> You don't like the person who almost killed Rachel?



Key word here is "almost". She had the chance and she let Baam get in the way deliberately. She was one of those who helped Racher push Baam into Viole after all. I think she's really more of an interesting villain than a good girl. Still like her as she makes things interesting.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 20, 2014)

Hwa Ryun is


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Oct 20, 2014)

Why can't the Blue Haired girl be a new character? She can get information on Baam from other people. Still don't get how people figure a popular Idol is someone who couldn't possibly have the time to get famous.

And how can anybody hate Hwa Ryun? She is not some monster. She is just telling Bamm you need to be strong enough now to realize you *will *be losing people as you climb the tower. Not telling him he needs pawns for the hell of it.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 20, 2014)

Ryuksgelus said:


> Why can't the Blue Haired girl be a new character? She can get information on Baam from other people. *Still don't get how people figure a popular Idol is someone who couldn't possibly have the time to get famous.*


That's the point. It was flat-out stated Yura became famous very quickly out of nowhere.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Oct 20, 2014)

I forgot that part and Yuri had a year to prepare.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 21, 2014)

Yeah. I bet she's Yuri. Rachel isn't fit to become an idol. Far too short and ugly


----------



## Turrin (Oct 21, 2014)

I find it interesting that Hwa is trying to push Baam to be like Rachel, and be willing to dispose of his allies. This happening in the same arch that Baam may see Rachel again, obviously intentional on the part of SIU. Would be very interesting if in this arc we saw a role reversal with Rachel trying to defend her allies, while Baam is willing to cast them aside.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 21, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I find it interesting that Hwa is trying to push Baam to be like Rachel, and be willing to dispose of his allies. This happening in the same arch that Baam may see Rachel again, obviously intentional on the part of SIU. Would be very interesting if in this arc we saw a role reversal with Rachel trying to defend her allies, while Baam is willing to cast them aside.



Hmm. I interpreted it differently: Hwa *warned *Baam that if he continued this chase, that it would cause deaths amongst those who help him. But Baam went on with it anyway, as he chases Rachel no matter the odds. Thus she advices him to pick 'expendable' teammates. 

I'd say Baam has become less naive. After all, the previous arc showed him what shit could happen because he wasn't aware of his surroundings. We can't have an overpowered irregular that keeps getting manipulated around the tower, right? So I suppose SIU uses this arc to show us Baam is 'growing up', and loses his naivety. If Baam wants to be strong, he needed to grow mentally as well.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 21, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Hmm. I interpreted it differently: Hwa *warned *Baam that if he continued this chase, that it would cause deaths amongst those who help him. But Baam went on with it anyway, as he chases Rachel no matter the odds. Thus she advices him to pick 'expendable' teammates.


There is clearly a third choice, which is to trust your companions. Believing none of them would ever be in danger or that Baam could protect everyone, would be ignorant, but instead of trying to build expendable relationships, one should instead acknowledge that your companions know the danger that they are facing, can make their own choices, and whether they are with Baam or not will still face life threatening danger climbing the tower. Baam should be climbing the tower with his allies for this reason. Baam making the choice to foster expendable relationships for the sake of his goal, would indeed be doing the same thing Rachel consistently has done throughout the story. 

As far as Hwa goes it hard for me to believe she has Baam's best interest in heart or is simply sharing words of wisdom with Baam, when she is consistently trying to create reasons for Baam to separate himself from his companions and is pushing him to use people in the same way that Rachel did. So I think she is more tied to the idea of taking Baam down the wrong path, rather than the right one. Now whether she is doing so to intentionally corrupt Baam, or is simply misguided herself is unknown.



> 'd say Baam has become less naive. After all, the previous arc showed him what shit could happen because he wasn't aware of his surroundings. We can't have an overpowered irregular that keeps getting manipulated around the tower, right? So I suppose SIU uses this arc to show us Baam is 'growing up', and loses his naivety. If Baam wants to be strong, he needed to grow mentally as well.


I have the absolutely reverse standpoint. Last arc showed what Baam could accomplish when working together with his companions and it was only when he did so and dropped the viole act that he was able to achieve success. However yet again we have Baam being put in a situation where the danger his companions might face is being held over him, and getting him to once again distance himself from them, and now he is even being tempted to create expendable relationships with new people, for the sake of his goal.

It seems to me that SIU is showing Baam falling into the same pattern as before and it's a cycle that he can't easily break free of. This arc may indeed be the turning point where he overcomes that, but at the moment I still think Baam has not grown up, and is still making the same mistake of not trusting his companions, and it is most likely due to what went down with Rachel, that keeps Baam feeling most comfortable when he keeps himself away from his companions.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 22, 2014)

Turrin said:


> There is clearly a third choice, which is to trust your companions. Believing none of them would ever be in danger or that Baam could protect everyone, would be ignorant, but instead of trying to build expendable relationships, one should instead acknowledge that your companions know the danger that they are facing, can make their own choices, and whether they are with Baam or not will still face life threatening danger climbing the tower. Baam should be climbing the tower with his allies for this reason. Baam making the choice to foster expendable relationships for the sake of his goal, would indeed be doing the same thing Rachel consistently has done throughout the story.
> 
> As far as Hwa goes it hard for me to believe she has Baam's best interest in heart or is simply sharing words of wisdom with Baam, when she is consistently trying to create reasons for Baam to separate himself from his companions and is pushing him to use people in the same way that Rachel did. So I think she is more tied to the idea of taking Baam down the wrong path, rather than the right one. Now whether she is doing so to intentionally corrupt Baam, or is simply misguided herself is unknown.



Trust? She is someone who sees the future.. I suspect that would make her rather cynical about things that others would do as 'gambles' or 'a matter of faith'. That cynicism is also something that she shows during the few times she actually talks, right? Her being misguided wouldn't actually surprise me. She always gives me the impression that she's troubled by something. I mean, I can't recall her ever looking happy, it's always a bit of a sad vibe she gives.. That makes me very curious about her background. Why was she in FUG? What was Evan startled when he saw her? Are those red witches prosecuted by Zahard or something? 

Besides, she being a guide, able to 'foresee' the future.. Those kinds of people being wrong is almost a standard plotline in stories. Though SIU made an interesting point about her not being able to see what the irregulars do. So I suppose that the ability in which Hwa puts her trust won't be worth _that _much on a stage where both Baam _and _Rachel are active.



Turrin said:


> I have the absolutely reverse standpoint. Last arc showed what Baam could accomplish when working together with his companions and it was only when he did so and dropped the viole act that he was able to achieve success. However yet again we have Baam being put in a situation where the danger his companions might face is being held over him, and getting him to once again distance himself from them, and now he is even being tempted to create expendable relationships with new people, for the sake of his goal.
> 
> It seems to me that SIU is showing Baam falling into the same pattern as before and it's a cycle that he can't easily break free of. This arc may indeed be the turning point where he overcomes that, but at the moment I still think Baam has not grown up, and is still making the same mistake of not trusting his companions, and it is most likely due to what went down with Rachel, that keeps Baam feeling most comfortable when he keeps himself away from his companions.



I can agree, but I took one trait of Baam into account: he is someone who want to carry the whole burden by himself. He did that as Viole, and also when on the floor of test. Even though he knew he couldn't do it all, he tried the impossible anyway. Baam is still a gentle guy, who apparently doesn't want others to suffer. He'd rather go through hell himself, than cause his friends pain. That's why he became Viole, right? And that's also why I think the whole 'expendable team' idea isn't going to work that smoothly. He already seem to be attaching himself to them..


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 23, 2014)

The real option would be to save Rachel for later but he just personally can't do it.
There aren't many rankers relative to the amount of climbing regulars. If she aims for the top and he aims for the top he'll meet her regardless without directly putting people in the crossfire for his personal vandetta.
Eg. The koons have daddy issues but they just have to aim for the top to reach him really but it seems no one is able to let Rachel slide despite that they'll see her so long as they survive to be Rankers.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 26, 2014)

Chapter in 2 hrs + 3 minutes?  

Wonder how SIU's wrist is holding up.

.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 26, 2014)

Good question. With the clock changing to winter time.. I dunno, does south korea do that too? 

SIU better be taking good care of himself. Would be rather stupid to overburden himself after all the warnings he got!


----------



## Bleach (Oct 26, 2014)

Chapter: Link removed


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 26, 2014)

Link removed

edit: lol, ninja'd


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 26, 2014)

Finally, something is happening. Last few chapters were meh, but this one got me a bit excited again. I wonder what game SIU came up with this time.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 26, 2014)

Super saiyan Ran has been outperformed. Who is this mysterious new fighter?
Stay tune for the next chapter of Tower of God Z

 Read that in the dub announcer voice...

Rachel's crew is getting mad hyped. I doubt beta will die this arc.killing Rak would just be a waste of "unique" characters. Not common for an inhuman to have Raks kind of prominence in a story with that personality. To go on the hell train 3 times wtf is with this dude. If he can accomplish that he should be a well progressed d regular... But instead I assume he is looking for the hidden floor.


----------



## OS (Oct 26, 2014)

looks like shit is finally going to happen


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 26, 2014)

Is this "grandpa" or "that girl" that helped Ran?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 26, 2014)

Well, age seems relative in the tower. Remember that girl in the pink jumpsuit, back on the floor of test? They referred to her as an 'old bat' iirc.. 

So I suppose 'grandpa' could just as well look like the teenage we saw alongside Ran, yes.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 26, 2014)

That's the old man. He's got the same design and we've seen him beforehand.

And age is not an indicator of looks.

Anak and Androssi are 600+ for instance


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 26, 2014)

zenieth said:


> That's the old man. He's got the same design and we've seen him beforehand.
> 
> And age is not an indicator of looks.
> 
> Anak and Androssi are 600+ for instance



Can't be sure if it's a he or she knowing Siu but they called him "he" this chapter hm. Maybe "that girl" is yura and they dont know it's yuri in disguise hm.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2014)

Grandpa...?


----------



## Aduro (Oct 27, 2014)

Plot-Twist prediction: Boro is the grandpa!


----------



## Frieza (Oct 27, 2014)

I hope the new character is Enryuu..


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 28, 2014)

Enryu would destroy everyone there in a second if he wanted to. Also, provided that SIU will stay fateful to the descriptions he gave long ago, the Shinsoo in the area should turn red in Enryu's presence.

So only when I see someone using red Shinsoo I'm willing to speculate it might be Enryu


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 28, 2014)

Perhaps we'll see him at the hidden floor? Who knows. Don't think he's going to show up in the tournament or in the train itself though.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 2, 2014)

Spin off 4 scan


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 2, 2014)

The pace is slowly killing me. I guess it's one of the downsides of reading something weekly. But imagine if SIU wanted to focus on even more groups/characters at once. The split up was a good choice in that regard at least. This pre tournament game is a nice filter, by the end of it all of the fodder should be gone leaving only the biggest players in the spotlight.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 2, 2014)

Yeah.. the game really disappointed me. I had been hoping for something more original than this. 

Still, it's all build up. We get more about the guard, about the train, about the regulars. And even see Yuri again. Ah, Yura I should say.. 

Doesn't feel as short & empty as last week's chapter at least.


----------



## yo586 (Nov 2, 2014)

There doesn't seem the intricate nature of tests and novel, terse atmosphere of the second floor. I was hoping there'd be a better antagonist group, or more intricate subplots, after the FUG/workshop battle. Seems the possibility still exists, but combining where things are at intrigue-wise with the subpar fight scenes (SIU admits not his strong suit) and the slow pace... I'm actually pretty bored.
I think the winning formula was to have his core nucleus of characters together and have a lot going on around them. With them separated its a huge pacing challenge and the story is feeling at once simplified and fragmented. Not sure how this can shift without Khun, Rak, Baam, and rotating cast of others back as the central viewpoint of the story.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 3, 2014)

yo586 said:


> There doesn't seem the intricate nature of tests and novel, terse atmosphere of the second floor. I was hoping there'd be a better antagonist group, or more intricate subplots, after the FUG/workshop battle. Seems the possibility still exists, but combining where things are at intrigue-wise with the subpar fight scenes (SIU admits not his strong suit) and the slow pace... I'm actually pretty bored.
> I think the winning formula was to have his core nucleus of characters together and have a lot going on around them. With them separated its a huge pacing challenge and the story is feeling at once simplified and fragmented. Not sure how this can shift without Khun, Rak, Baam, and rotating cast of others back as the central viewpoint of the story.



Also, I really liked the group we saw at the second floor. SIU knew that introducing new characters didn't work out that well with the whole 'Viole group', and yet we get a new group again..
So yeah, the 2nd floor characters were more interesting, just as the games itself were more interesting.

On the other hand, I do think SIU improved at the point that he can run multiple plotlines at once. He did it in the previous arc, and he does it again. 2nd floor part was more simple compared to this. It did have the advantage of letting it get to you easier. Complex stories generally have more difficulty to generate emotions. Personally, I still think someone like Androssi should've stayed with Baam. I mean, if fresh d-ranks are so much weaker than the seasoned ones, then who would give a crap about her and Baam in one team?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 3, 2014)

> who would give a crap about her and Baam in one team?


They'd be hunted by zahard irregardless of baam's irregular status.
If you know what i mean.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 3, 2014)

Exactly, all the more action 

Well, Zahard would probably be after them because of some other 'action' from the two..


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 5, 2014)

Rachel will kill Androssi and turn baam into a pokemon. 

Baam doesn't only have to deal with Rachel but also Karaka this arc. Rachel will do something horrible again and Baam will become more evil. Since Siu put yuri in the pot, we can expect someone of same power to join Rachel this arc I guess. Headon supports Rachel after all, so he might have predicted Yuri's intervention or maybe he provided repelista with information to get yuri on the train. She wasn't very nice to him after all.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 5, 2014)

The sluggish pace and the lack of creativity in recent chapters has really put me off the series as of late. I think I'll take a break and let some chapters build up before reading again. Sad day.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 9, 2014)

BAH TOE TOE


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well.. Nothing much happened again 

ToG isn't really strong at the moment.. Disappointing


----------



## NO (Nov 9, 2014)

Well, I wouldn't say nothing. Seems like Bam has been training his ass off, Daniel is pretty strong, and Yura Ha has formed her own team. It's a build up chapter so hopefully we get right into the tournament in the next one.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 9, 2014)

hopefully. But somehow SIU keeps giving me this "something is about to happen" feeling, yet nothing much happens afterwards.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 9, 2014)

Dont see the qualm.

Rans group, Baams group, Rachels Group, Yura's group.
Now all established. Rachels group got hyped again. Rans group looks like shit RIP.
Theres probably still 2/3 anomalies not accounted for as far as threats and the end-game of where the train is going.

Some of this is rehashed  but I suppose SIU wants to show the mentality of the tower once again as we saw with the ticket holders & Yura.
Yura might be a parallel to Rachel (or is Yuri) but it's too early to tell.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 9, 2014)

The pace feels off? I have quite been enjoying this build up. I don't know why but I never expect anything from this series and always end up pleasantly surprised. 

Ran+Baam's team seem to lack balance, I know it's to make up the numbers but literally carrying people to their deaths doesn't sit right with me.


----------



## yo586 (Nov 9, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> hopefully. But somehow SIU keeps giving me this "something is about to happen" feeling, yet nothing much happens afterwards.



I am inclined to agree. It is just too little for me after an arc that never really "popped" or hit an enjoyable climax, I was hoping this would get moving quicker.

That said, I bet if I was reading this all in one gulp then I'd be enjoying the simmering build up, and would just speed through these few chapters.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 9, 2014)

So Baam has become even more boss with all those certificates, awesome.


----------



## NO (Nov 10, 2014)

I hope this tournament isn't going to last more than 5-6 chapters, though. The Hell Train is an issue itself...where, apparently, there's a bunch of fighting. I won't get butthurt if the tournament is longer than expected, but the real shit is supposed to happen on the train.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 10, 2014)

jayjay32 said:


> I hope this tournament isn't going to last more than 5-6 chapters, though. The Hell Train is an issue itself...where, apparently, there's a bunch of fighting. I won't get butthurt if the tournament is longer than expected, but the real shit is supposed to happen on the train.



I don't mind it taking longer though (the tournament). As long as we see something.

I mean, what did we see recently? Group of guys challenge our main guys. Baam solo's, but everything is _offpaneled_. Really? Ran fights? Stopped before it really started. New guy enters? Only talk. Group of regulars going on a fight? Ended by talk. And most importantly of all: we were getting a 'game'. SIU always gave us something new. Yet this 'game' was about as inspiring as a slugrace. Just a battle royale? Come on SIU, stay original!

It's nice and all we see the plot progress, but I think that he should balance things a little better. If he promises action, then at least give us some action. He could do that in the last arc, so why not now?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 16, 2014)

Link removed


----------



## yo586 (Nov 16, 2014)

I liked this chapter. We learned some new things that seem interesting. Looking forward to this arc more now.


----------



## Jagger (Nov 16, 2014)

RACHEL AND BAAM ARE IN THE SAME PLACE.

MY BODY CAN'T HANDLE THE TENSION HERE.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 16, 2014)

yo586 said:


> I liked this chapter. We learned some new things that seem interesting. Looking forward to this arc more now.



Agreed.

Hopefully we'll get an actual game, rather than another 'standard' tournament.


----------



## Jagger (Nov 16, 2014)

This is the opportunity for SIU to gain back my faith when it comes to games creativity.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 16, 2014)

I dont feel this particular event should be creative.
The "games" are typically more for floor progression we just havent been seeing their floor progression.

I'd assume Rachels desire is a massacre.
It also seems like she and baam would reunite within the next 3 chapters or at least see each other.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 16, 2014)

This means a member of Team Rachel is a former FUG candidate?

Obvious choice -- the one who visited Ran and the Guardian.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 17, 2014)

Baam's vs Yura(i)'s team this early?


----------



## Pineapples (Nov 18, 2014)

Yura will probably chat a bit with Baam, and then throw the match. She's already got 2 tickets after all, and has no attachment to her brigade of nobodies. I'm fairly worried for Ran's team though. Those guys will be in big trouble if they run into Rachel's team. I looked at the brackets but not really sure which team is FUGs. 

Koon is apparently a day late. I'm pretty intrigued as to how him and the rest of Team Tangsooyook have developed. Hopefully, the weaker members have become strong enough to not be a significant burden.


----------



## Magic (Nov 18, 2014)

The tournament is at 2:30?


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 22, 2014)

Too bad the tournament didn't begin at 4:20.

It would've made for a lulzy reference.

I notice the final bracket fight is a team represented by question marks.  That means Rachel's team is the final boss team, and they only fight once with the team that is last standing?


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 23, 2014)

Chapter in approximately two hours and 6 minutes?

Or did daylight savings flip without me noticing.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 23, 2014)

Silver Spoon chapter 107.

for those who didn't know already


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Nov 23, 2014)

If after this chapter someone still doesn't believe Yura Ha is Yuri Ha Zahard and still supports crack theories like the Koon in drag one, I would sincerely question their mental capacities.


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 23, 2014)

Did Yuri know that Baam was a slayer candidate though? All part 2 she was trying to find whereabouts of Baam, and not Viole.

Anyway, I hope explaining the rules of the game won't take half of the next chapter, enough with the build up already.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Nov 23, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> Did Yuri know that Baam was a slayer candidate though? All part 2 she was trying to find whereabouts of Baam, and not Viole.
> 
> Anyway, I hope explaining the rules of the game won't take half of the next chapter, enough with the build up already.




I would assume the Neet princess informed her or at least gave here enough hints for her to find out on her own(force her midget guide to do it).


----------



## Morglay (Nov 23, 2014)

There are but a few more romantic reunions than on the Quiditch field...


----------



## yo586 (Nov 23, 2014)

Morglay said:


> There are but a few more romantic reunions than on the Quiditch field...



Pretty much what I thought haha.


----------



## Aduro (Nov 23, 2014)

RemChu said:


> The tournament is at 2:30?



Huh, I didn't notice. You think they would have mentioned that four or five times.


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 23, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> If after this chapter someone still doesn't believe Yura Ha is Yuri Ha Zahard and still supports crack theories like the Koon in drag one, I would sincerely question their mental capacities.



She didn't even botter to change her last name all she did was put a wing and change a few letters of her own first name (well maybe not) because she is just too fucking lazy but thats also the reason i love her she just don't give a shit.

But what i want to know is what is her plan on this fight with Bam nowing her personality she must want to see how much he grown  and also have fun after playing all these date-sins with bam characters she is trying to enter in his route by raising a flag.


----------



## moocifer (Nov 23, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> If after this chapter someone still doesn't believe Yura Ha is Yuri Ha Zahard and still supports crack theories like the Koon in drag one, I would sincerely question their mental capacities.



It's not Yuri, though.  She's too short to be Yuri.  Baam only came up to Yuri's shoulders.  This woman is shorter than him and she's wearing heels.  Unless this is some compression ability weirdness.  Yura also got her ticket in an invitation.  Yuri already got a ticket directly from her sister.  Yuri would not act like Yura anyway, she doesn't need to.  Evan will get her wherever she needs to go.

Also, lol Koon.  So blue and useless.


----------



## Jagger (Nov 23, 2014)

moocifer said:


> It's not Yuri, though.  She's too short to be Yuri.  Baam only came up to Yuri's shoulders.  This woman is shorter than him and she's wearing heels.  Unless this is some compression ability weirdness.  Yura also got her ticket in an invitation.  Yuri already got a ticket directly from her sister.  Yuri would not act like Yura anyway, she doesn't need to.  Evan will get her wherever she needs to go.
> 
> Also, lol Koon.  So blue and useless.


I don't really believe using height comparison isn't exactly a good way to disregard whether she's Yuri or not. 

Because we know that at the start of the series, Baam was equally as tall as Yuri, yet, at the end of S1, he was shorter than her, IIRC. Also, there's the fact you can shrink by using Shinsoo, as demostrated by Rak.


----------



## Jagger (Nov 23, 2014)

Also, I must say that reading ToG chapter by chapter is a nightmare.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 24, 2014)

I like this webtoon but damn its moving slow. Granted that's probably because of how im clinging to it.
Think its time to take a break. GoH is fun enough.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 24, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Also, I must say that reading ToG chapter by chapter is a nightmare.



In the past, it was a nightmare due to SIU making some cliffhanger and leaving everyone to wait for another long long week. Currently.. Well, nothing much happens that makes me hyped enough to really look forwards to ToG being released. 

I hope SIU manages to create some fun games. It's been a while since that element of the story was properly used. Also, it would be fun to see some real action from Baam. If he's supposed to reach for Urek/Enryu levels, he really needs to drop the whole 'innocent little boy' act and grow up. And after what happened in the previous arc, I really hope he shows such growth in this arc!


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 24, 2014)

The harsh true is that the quality isn't the same it was in the last 2 seasons the whole hell train looks like filler to me it lacks the tension of season 2 or the great characters of season 1.

Really does anyone care about the new characters SIU made they are so boring and normal, besides the whole get a ticket plot is just weak what is so important about this train to make everybody crazy to get inside. 

The only good thing in this arc is Yuri Ha and Rak the rest wortless


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 24, 2014)

that teacher guy could be somewhat interesting though. Rachel's team is utterly uninteresting though.. And without a proper antagonist, what fun will this be? Especially if Yuri is indeed that blue-hair.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 24, 2014)

I think the point is that the characters are "normal" or "uninteresting". Seriously can't have every character be interesting or it takes the focus off the true characters. Rachel's team is very interesting, Yura Ha is very interesting, the normal guy on Baam's team is somewhat interesting.


----------



## Magic (Nov 24, 2014)

Aduro said:


> Huh, I didn't notice. You think they would have mentioned that four or five times.


"The idol! She's so pretty! "

"She is from the Ha family, she must be strong"
"The result of round 1 depends on how strong Ha is"
"You can't lose because I'm with you"

The writing has been so filler the past couple of chapters.....


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 24, 2014)

Bleach said:


> I think the point is that the characters are "normal" or "uninteresting". Seriously can't have every character be interesting or it takes the focus off the true characters. Rachel's team is very interesting, Yura Ha is very interesting, the normal guy on Baam's team is somewhat interesting.





The point is to make uninteresting characters now? And you are saying SIU is making this horrible characters just to make Rak or Koon characters that we love shine more?

That makes no sense and Yura Ha isnt a new character at all how many females in the Ha family want to meet Baam?

And Team Rachel smells like team ABC bad guys group they are way bellow Reflejo or Mad Dog i mean the worst of all is that male version of Rachel fuck that guy.


----------



## Magic (Nov 24, 2014)

Irony, Bleach has a ton of cool/interesting characters that aren't fleshed out all at once, or barely touched.

Minor flat characters don't have to be sooooo boring. .


----------



## Blunt (Nov 25, 2014)

Boring characters are never a good thing. Ever. If you're going to introduce new characters, even minor ones, quality over quantity is always better. And it's one of the things that made Part 1 so good. There was still an obvious focus on the core group of main characters but the minor characters almost all had something to make them noteworthy - they belonged to a peculiar species, had a unique ability or personality trait - that didn't detract from the main characters, it just gave the world more depth. That's pretty much completely gone from the current series. The vast majority of the newly introduced characters are plain old light-skinned humans with bland personalities and little consequences to the main characters, plot or general feel of the world. 

None of that excuses the series descent into plain old battle fiction though. We used to have games and tests with interesting twists and premises. We haven't had anything like that since One Shot One Opportunity really. Everything has just been one battle royale after another. And still, after all this time, we still don't have a clear indication of where the series is going, what Rachel's endgame as the villain is (I don't buy that it's just to see some stars anymore), if she even is the final villain. We're over 200 chapters into the series and we still don't have any real indication of the big picture of the story because the pace is so, so slow. ToG just isn't what it used to be. 

/rant


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 25, 2014)

Well I feel this arc has more potential than the Workshop arc did. Time will tell though..

The blandness in particularly of Rachels team is a tad disappointing though.

As for unique species, aside from Rak, I feel SIU has pretty much always used them as cannon fodder. Normal humans always seem to come out on top.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 25, 2014)

Nightfall said:


> Well I feel this arc has more potential than the Workshop arc did. Time will tell though..
> 
> The blandness in particularly of Rachels team is a tad disappointing though.
> 
> As for unique species, aside from Rak, I feel SIU has pretty much always used them as cannon fodder. Normal humans always seem to come out on top.



Also the blandness of Baam's own position at the moment. During the workshop arc, there was still the whole viole/fug thing going on. Now Baam is just.. Well, a bit boring actually


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Nov 25, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Also the blandness of Baam's own position at the moment. During the workshop arc, there was still the whole viole/fug thing going on. Now Baam is just.. Well, a bit boring actually




It might have been interesting, if Siu actually had more character interaction to shove his changes in character or how he is coping with stuff.
But recently it feels like he keeps repeating the same information a bunch of times with only a few new bits thrown in.
So its like the story progression came to a crawl.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 30, 2014)

And here's the chapter!

Edit; fun chapter this time, and with the cliffhanger at the end... Long week of waiting ahead of us


----------



## zenieth (Nov 30, 2014)

I figured she was the hungry chick


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 30, 2014)

The hungry chick?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 30, 2014)

From Rachel's group. But Yura was shown at the same time as Rachel's group, so that couldn't be possible, right?

I still think it is Yuri, baiting Baam for some reason.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 30, 2014)

This hoe lol. Baam will back hand the crap out of her attack.

Also glad Ran does not like the stupid red hair witch.


----------



## Magic (Nov 30, 2014)

She's stupid?! 

She can actually fight, wish she did in fact....


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Nov 30, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> From Rachel's group. But Yura was shown at the same time as Rachel's group, so that couldn't be possible, right?
> 
> I still think it is Yuri, baiting Baam for some reason.



I agree.


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh Dear god just read the chapter and now it's impossible for Yura Ha to be Yuri Ha because... She is FRIENDS with Rachel come on what the fuck is this garbage i reading in my ToG.

Ok so SIU fool me and others with Yura but WTF who the hell cares about some random Ha member at this point when we know Yuri was coming to the train.

Teasing us with a Yuri arc and putting this "Rachel told me crap" is just the perfect way to make me not care about anything that happends on this ball game, that woman even made light of Bam we can almost be sure she is a ranker and there is no way for Bam to win so why the fuck would i care to read.


Them again maybe i just raging for no reason since Yuri wanted info on Bam and the best way to get was being friends with Rachel but still SIU is fucking with my head more than Bam


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 30, 2014)

Yuri knows Baam is chasing Rachel no matter what the risks/costs, so the best way to draw his attention is saying she knows Rachel, right?


----------



## NO (Nov 30, 2014)

Slow progression with this tournament but it's not an entirely big deal to me.

Curious about Yura Ha character and whether she's a unique character or just Yuri Ha (which, imo, is a puzzling revelation).


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 30, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Yuri knows Baam is chasing Rachel no matter what the risks/costs, so the best way to draw his attention is saying she knows Rachel, right?



But why she add she works for FUG too how a can Yuri accept to be reduce to FUG muscle with a team of noobs that call Bam team "fools" how can you look at Bam, Rak or The white hair guy and think they are fodders lol.


There are other ways to draw his attentions i just can't see Yuri using such a lame one.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 1, 2014)

Yoburi said:


> But why she add she works for FUG too how a can Yuri accept to be reduce to FUG muscle with a team of noobs that call Bam team "fools" how can you look at Bam, Rak or The white hair guy and think they are fodders lol.
> 
> 
> There are other ways to draw his attentions i just can't see Yuri using such a lame one.



Yura/Yuri knows just as well as Baam that Rachel is in FUG. Something that isn't known that well. Hell, people knew Viole the slayer candidate, but barely knew Rachel, let alone that she worked with/for FUG. 

On top of it.. If I were a princess I would like to know whether or not Baam is still willing to work for the group that targets Zahard and his family. I mean, what's the point of 'saving' a kid who would betray you the moment you turn your back on him?

I just don't think that this Yura is actually part of FUG. Why would someone of FUG intentionally draw so much attention to her, like being an idol? Not even mentioning that she is part of one of the big families, or at least claims to be.

As for her team, you said it: muscle-heads who are arrogant and foolish enough to underestimate their opponents. But that was to be expected, they were the fodder fighting amongst each other while the bigshots were watching, right? They don't have the strength to get tickets themselves..

I won't say it all fits perfectly, but Yura being Yuri just seems to make the most sense to me.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 7, 2014)

over the quality of said chapter


----------



## Mizura (Dec 7, 2014)

Excellent chapter! Things are rolling again!


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 7, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Excellent chapter! Things are rolling again!



Hopefully Baam will show some news skills now though. He shouldn't become a 'one trick pony'


----------



## Aduro (Dec 7, 2014)

So how likely do you all think it is that Ha Yura is telling the truth? I mean everything she has said has been perfect for messing with Baam's head and ruining his performance in this match, she's damaged the relationship between him and his team and won two tickets too and screwed up his mental state just by dropping one name so if she is lying then she's doing pretty well (maybe she's part Koon if she's a scamming turtle with blue hair).


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 7, 2014)

I hope baam wasn't really serious up till now and now he'll show his real moves.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 7, 2014)

Really good chapter. I am hyped to see how Baam will cope with these Jedi Mind Tricks. Its hood now.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 7, 2014)

Aduro said:


> So how likely do you all think it is that Ha Yura is telling the truth? I mean everything she has said has been perfect for messing with Baam's head and ruining his performance in this match, she's damaged the relationship between him and his team and won two tickets too and screwed up his mental state just by dropping one name so if she is lying then she's doing pretty well (maybe she's part Koon if she's a scamming turtle with blue hair).



Hmm. Not sure on who she is and what she tries to accomplish. She'd either be very strong, and sent by Rachel to 'test' Baam and the extend of his powers, or she could be someone else. Her being Koon would be a brilliant troll, though I doubt Koon would beat Baam with that shinsoo control thingy. On the other hand, he is also one of the few aware of Baam's powers, and thus very suited to figure out a way to counter it too. On the other hand, we have Yuri Zahard wandering around the place, as we know she's going to board the train. Not to mention that Yura and Yuri look very much alike. But knowing SIU.. Well, he has trolled us many times before.

I do find the flashback panel rather interesting though:


Either its all a lie, or not. The flashback panel makes me doubt my conviction that Yura is a lie.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Dec 7, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Hopefully Baam will show some news skills now though. He shouldn't become a 'one trick pony'





In before he uses his weapon,

*Spoiler*: __ 



only to power up his freezing thing.


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2014)

Baam 

he needs some real character development, he takes bait way too easily lol.

"RACHEL SHES HERE??! WHER "

like come on man, play it cool. Now he seems mad desperate lol.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 7, 2014)

Winning a duel with Baam should be easy than. Just say you saw Rachel nextdoors and he'll forfeit the match


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 7, 2014)

Ahhhhh really SIU just did what we could have predicted a mile away Bam was going to lose that was fucking clear but i really wanted for him to suprise me but no we need the cliche the main characters loses the first fight... fuck that.

Why the hell he didn't use his Needle from the start was he afraid to reveal his id well that made no sense since his target is right in from of him and the people he needs to hind from know he is there.

And the cliche of bad guy killling of his fodder minion what i am reading ToG became a feast of cliches.

But what really pissing me off is the fact he already show that reverse flow skill to Yura and he uses again!? What the fuck did he expect after her making a bet like that did he belive she was going to be suprise and lose to something she just saw 15 seconds ago?

Bam forgot his brain in season 2 and forgot he has a near god-like weapon that he just needs to use to win? Why the fuck every main character has to hold the fuck back when they need to go 100% otherwise they will be fucked.


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh and BTW it's confirm she isn't Yuri after that bullshit of killing that dude just because he was talking out of turn Yuri would never to that!  She isn't Rachel or crazy.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 7, 2014)

Yuri is a princess.. And after last arc we know princesses aren't exactly civil. Hell, look at Androssi. The system in the tower is a cruel one.

But I agree with you regarding SIU using too much clich?s. I sure don't hope he lost his unpredictability..


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 7, 2014)

^Yeah the worst cliche ever was already done the main character forgets how to use his powers, hope he remebers.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 7, 2014)

Did Baam fall to Yura Ha's skill.

Or did he fall to Yuri's god tier shinsoo immunity.

Troll Yura Ha gonna troll either way.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2014)

Acting like cliches are inherently bad

This is exactly why most of ToG's fandom is garbage.

Especially when it's cliches that go against what everyone and their mother was predicting.

"Yura's YURI!"

"YURA'S NOT YURI, BAAM'S GONNA STOMP!"


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 7, 2014)

Maybe I'm projecting but I get a feeling Yura Ha derives a certain sensual pleasure out of fking with Viole.  Its almost like she's been thinking about this moment for more than a year and now she's going to savor every second of it and make Viole pay for making her wait so long and making her think he was dead.


----------



## Aduro (Dec 7, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> Did Baam fall to Yura Ha's skill.
> 
> Or did he fall to Yuri's god tier shinsoo immunity.
> 
> Troll Yura Ha gonna troll either way.



He fell because he was an idiot the minute he heard Rachel's name. He showed her his flow reversal technique which would be a total gamebreaker if she didn't have a counter to it and then she raised the stakes. It was like she was screaming at him that it wasn't going to work but he focused all his attention on that instead of trying to hit her with martial arts, one of Mule Love's moves or Hwajeopgongpahsool (totally remembered the name of that move, didn't look it up on the wiki at all, okay maybe a little). It was cocky of him to rely on flow control solely as he can use 6 Baangs now.

 Also, as she's a Ha family member its likely that she has that insane type of body (not just in looks but in power) as a descendent of Ha Yurin so even if she isn't Yuri he probably should have guessed she would be able to resist him power if FUG had ever tried to teach him the characteristics of the families he was supposed to take down. Face it that boy is just as reckless when it comes to his feelings for Rachel as he was when he took a dip with that kaiju eel in the first chapter.


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 7, 2014)

^Thats what i was saying i don't see what Baam even plan to do with Rachel at this point is he just going to ask the most dumb question ever? "Why!?" or is he going to be more smart and say "When!?" either way its pointless questions.

If Baam was back into being a badass he would just try to fuckep with Rachels plans of ever getting to the top making sure she would never get there would be the perfect revenge but no he wants to ask questions lol.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 7, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Acting like cliches are inherently bad
> 
> This is exactly why most of ToG's fandom is garbage.
> 
> ...



Do you mean here on NF or just in general? Because I always felt the subforum on Batoto was pretty solid imo.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 7, 2014)

Shit what a cliffhanger


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 10, 2014)

I wonder what move Baam will use. Perhaps he will try to use Enryu's Needle this time (if Yura Ha is Zahard, then I don't see how else he will get pass her). Yura Ha's two other teammates look fairly competent. They didn't freak out when Yura Ha killed the other teammate. 

Also, Ran heavily distrusts Hwa Ryun. Makes sense since she's likely planing something with FUG and the Rachel betrayal has really pissed him off. I was a bit confused as to why Ran called her "Utoh." Had to look up the past chapters to figure out that she disguised as Mr. Utoh in the One Shot Game. Ran and Hwa Ryun's future clash should be fun.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 11, 2014)

Why Baam so stupid all of a sudden?? WTF o.O

And that Yura chick was told by Emily to board the train with Rachel.. doesn't she know that Rachel is the one that is controlling Emily now?


----------



## Jagger (Dec 11, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Acting like cliches are inherently bad
> 
> This is exactly why most of ToG's fandom is garbage.
> 
> ...


I personally don't have a problem with Yura not being Yuri. I actually like it as it was kind of obvious.

I don't expect Baam to stomp everyone as that will become repetitive at some point and I expect challenge from people that aren't Rankers or extremely strong people to begin with.

However, the pacing and the characterization of this season is just meh.


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 11, 2014)

Bubyrd Ratcatcher said:


> Why Baam so stupid all of a sudden?? WTF o.O


I'm guessing that Baam's senses get rattled whenever he gets close to Rachel, or whenever someone mentions Rachel. That poor boy still has deep feeling for her .


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 11, 2014)

Pineapples said:


> I'm guessing that Baam's senses get rattled whenever he gets close to Rachel, or whenever someone mentions Rachel. That poor boy still has deep feeling for her .



"Rattled" is too kind

He became a dolt. All his development gone to dust. 
I blame SIU on this one, this was uncalled, way too stupid. Lazy writing.

Yura's story too is stupid. That must be a blatant lie, a cover for her true identity.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 12, 2014)

Dafuq are you saying man?


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 14, 2014)

In before Viole trollage.

Butt hurt control in effect.


----------



## Keino-kun (Dec 14, 2014)

New chap. up


----------



## reaperunique (Dec 14, 2014)

Stupid shonen actions are stupid.
x chapters ago, Baam was almost almighty and now he is like an average Joe or something...


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 14, 2014)

reaperunique said:


> Stupid shonen actions are stupid.
> x chapters ago, Baam was almost almighty and now he is like an average Joe or something...




It's like you are just skimming the manhwa.

I mean, he isn't even a ranker yet, facing enemies much stonger than him is a given.
And not like this chapter makes him an average joe even.
He is almost steam rolling everyone even while holding back(limiting himself with three bangs, not using the thorn, so far used only fast skip, etc), you know?
As Jyu Viole Grace, i doubt anyone is going out without a few broken bones at least.


Anyways, +2 new harem members achievement unlocked.


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 14, 2014)

Get fucking wrecked!!

But wait, what's with the blood flowing out the suitcase?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 14, 2014)

Idk, either that's blood from baam's hand or there is some fucker hiding inside the suitcase. 
Or maybe the actual enemy is inside it and yura ha is just a puppet or something, reason why fast skip doesn't work.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 14, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Idk, either that's blood from baam's hand or there is some fucker hiding inside the suitcase.
> Or maybe the actual enemy is inside it and yura ha is just a puppet or something, reason why fast skip doesn't work.



Seems likely. On the other hand, I always have trouble spotting blood in SIU drawings. Often he just uses red for effects.. I suppose we'll see next week.


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 14, 2014)

I wonder if Yura Ha's fan opinion of her changed after the bitch left both her hands seriously bruised and could have killed her if not for Baam getting in the way. That game is nothing to laugh at.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 14, 2014)

Bubyrd Ratcatcher said:


> "Rattled" is too kind
> 
> He became a dolt. All his development gone to dust.
> I blame SIU on this one, this was uncalled, way too stupid. Lazy writing.
> ...



No the fact that it's even commented in verse means its purposeful.
Baam has grown but when it comes to Rachel he hasnt and SIU is trying to emphasize that.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 14, 2014)

Lol noobs getting worked up over three bangs.

Viola can probably use 7 or 8 now when using the thorn.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 14, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Lol noobs getting worked up over three bangs.
> 
> Viola can probably use 7 or 8 now when using the thorn.


Exactly. 
Imagine their reaction seeing baam use 10 soon.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 14, 2014)

I wonder, is it that Baam current 'can't' use the thorn, or that he isn't willing to use the thorn? I suppose that using the thorn would draw some unwanted attention, but who gives a damn: they are already after fug!


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 14, 2014)

Well, it may also be too taxing still for his body to continually use.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 14, 2014)

would also be a possibility. That he only uses it as a weapon of last resort, when facing a clusterfuck like that reflejo guy..

Would love to see what all his training gave him though!


----------



## Shozan (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm going to read the last game arc again but someone explain to me, did he won the bet or the game in that last scene?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 14, 2014)

Shozan said:


> I'm going to read the last game arc again but someone explain to me, did he won the bet or the game in that last scene?



Depends on who or what was in that suitcase. Or wasn't. Remember: SIU's a troll


----------



## OS (Dec 14, 2014)

I dislike how popular mangas get their own subforum. I completely forget about it if it's not on the front page.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 14, 2014)

Doesn't seem very active apart from this thread anyway


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 14, 2014)

OS said:


> I dislike how popular mangas get their own subforum. I completely forget about it if it's not on the front page.



Yeah, lol.
It's ironic that it lost a lot of traffic when it got a subforum.
There's almost nobody posting whenever a chapter is released.


----------



## Magic (Dec 14, 2014)

Pineapples said:


> I'm guessing that Baam's senses get rattled whenever he gets close to Rachel, or whenever someone mentions Rachel. That poor boy still has deep feeling for her .


sasuke's itachi syndrome

or naruto's sasuke syndrome

or....


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 15, 2014)

This chapter was like a 70's horror movie.  I had no clue what was going on half the time.


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 17, 2014)

What a horrible chapter for the main character he looks so shitty it feels like a mix of Sasuke and Naruto personalitys when they are after someone in other words all his progress when to shit.

Bam is just pissing me off i still don't get why can't he use the thorn i mean sure some that could reveal some info about the power but i sure FUG already knows what he can do with that.

The whole bet is stupid Bam could have won the game with no problems if he didn't start the stupid bets he won nothing with that and even have to beg to get one more chance.

The only part i like the chapter was when the girl lost her hands and Baam got piss lmao it's his own damn fault not Yura if he focus on the damn game he could have predict that but isnted he just asume he was playing alone with her.

But the end ruin for me again "where is my RACHELLLL ARRRRGGG!" this is the reason i hated Naruto character so much and it scares me to see Baam doing the same i hope he doesn't plan to "save rachel" and just belive FUG brainwash her into killing him because that would make me quit this story.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 17, 2014)

keep forgetting what chapter i leave off on smh


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 17, 2014)

Everybody is hunting Rachel not just Baam but all his friends too and i don't even know what they are going to do with her when they find her (except for Koon) this looks very familiar to me.


----------



## Aduro (Dec 17, 2014)

Yoburi said:


> Everybody is hunting Rachel not just Baam but all his friends too and i don't even know what they are going to do with her when they find her (except for Koon) this looks very familiar to me.



I wouldn't put it past Dan to kill her if his group got there first and Baam probably still wants to ask her why she betrayed him and his action will depend on that, he could forgive her, kill her or try to cut all ties with her. Ha Yura claims she's on her side but I think she's so full of crap her eyes might turn brown though so I guess her motives aren't clear either.

In Baam's case its a hell of a complicated situation for him, she was the only person in his life until he entered the Tower so she really broke his heart and he can never understand why. Most fans seem to think that in all probablity she's probably a b**** with a selfish reason but some fans are so shocked by that twist to a traditional fairy tale story (seriously  I'm slightly tempted to read Rapunzel to my cousin's kids but with a similar twist to see how they react) that we have some doubts, so Baam, who has had that kind of bond might never be able to accept it.






Off topic but I'm having a little tier-list trouble. I have made a tier list which should be accurate up to the end of the Workshop Battle but I'm not sure where to put the new characters (I've put those in blue so they are easier to spot).


*Spoiler*: __ 




B+ Rank
Viole (Using Thorn)
Refeljo (full power)

Top E-Rank
Base Baam/Viole,
Yaragrav (AKA Mad Dog Yama)
Androssi (with Bonbon)
Base Reflejo
Ha Yura

Above-Average D-Rank Daniel Hatchid, Mirotic Guardian

Elite E-Rank/Mid-High D-Rank (As strong as the top 5 E-Ranks)
Androssi Zahard (w/o Bonbon) , Anak Zahard, Koon Ran, Koon Agureo Agnis, Chang Vlador, Beniamo Cassano, Beta, Boro

Mid-High E-Rank/Mid-Low D-Rank (A bit weaker than the top 5)
Rak Wrathraiser, Hatsu, Horyang, Novick, Quatro Blitz, Verdi, Vespa, Xia Xia, Yeon Yihwa, Leesoo, Phonsekal Laure Blue Skinned Regular Boro cut in half

Mid E-Rank/Low D-Rank (Average 30 floor regulars)
Aleksai Amigochaz, Boondawan, Akraptor, Prince, Rapdevil, Vivolga, Tebo and Lebo, Ja Wangnan, Apple, Micheal, Gyetang, Healthy Edin Dan, Evil Miseng, Grobin, Hanool Kang, Felix, Hana Yu

Low E-Rank (Below almost anyone on the 30th Floor)
Edin Dan (injured), Lurker, Parakewl, Traveller, Miseng, Goseng, Jaskal

Bottom Tier (Would struggle in the floor of test)
 Des Lion, Ho, Hong Chunwa, Nya Nia, Sunwoo, Serena Rinnen, Levin, Leon 3, Rozeal 





NOTE: Hwa Ryun and Akyrung are out because we don't know for sure if they are regulars, irregulars or rankers or characters who haven't fought like Rachel,  Aka and the sweet eater from Rachel's team.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 21, 2014)

Ran: BTFO
Baam: still a scrub
rachel: keikaku doori


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 21, 2014)

Scan:

Buddhist Chant

.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 21, 2014)

Really... Baam should start growing up a little. Him keeping falling in traps is getting a bit bothersome


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 21, 2014)

What a great chapter.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 21, 2014)

Was Hwa Ryun jelly over Viole pinning Yura Ha down?  

Hence her "He's got a lot to learn" *deadpan expression*.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Dec 21, 2014)

Ran sure keeps getting his ass kicked.
How long can his arrogance possibly last?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 21, 2014)

I really like the design of the new characters. This last chapter was pretty good.

I am just disgruntled that Baam and Ran keep on acting like a pair of douchey kids.

Rachel must have some high level of charisma to keep getting powerful allies. She is a great manipulator too. And i guess that she used Emily's past database to recover the pieces of info for the recruiting of Yura Ha.
It isn't only FUG doing all the work for her.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 21, 2014)

That much should have been obvious by the end of workshop.


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 21, 2014)

Ran and Bam are getting onmy nerves now so much arrogance and so little power.

It really feels like Bam didn't trry to get stronger at all since his guide call him "patetic" and Ran is reaching Chad (Bleach) levels because he awalys lose and in the most lame way possible.

But how is it possible to fool Aka on this trap isn't he a vet on the whole train event, can they really steal the whole train and leave everybody behind that is such a stuipd plot twist.


----------



## Aduro (Dec 22, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Ran sure keeps getting his ass kicked.
> How long can his arrogance possibly last?



Ran is basically Hiei, he'll never be less of a prick.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Dec 22, 2014)

Am I the only one who is fairly dissapointed that he used some of the thorns power? His feats pre workshop battle as viole seemed more impressive. He was giving that penguin sized instructor a bit of a competition, and now he has to use the thorn to disarm someone with a high class item?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 22, 2014)

^ You said yourself, she has an high class item.. C grade class iirc
did you really expect Baam to get past that thing without the help from the thorn? 

Hwa Ryun maybe thought of a more tactical approach.. but Baam was in full desperate mode and charged like a bull, he is not thinking straight at all. 
I am disappointed because i expected Baam to be more mature, but not about him using the thorn.


----------



## NO (Dec 22, 2014)

I read this series for Ran's antics at this point. 

Also, the translations are confusing my shit. So, the tournament is just a trap for everyone to be distracted with while Rachel goes off with her crew and tries to steal the Hell Train?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 22, 2014)

jayjay32 said:


> I read this series for Ran's antics at this point.
> 
> Also, the translations are confusing my shit. So, the tournament is just a trap for everyone to be distracted with while Rachel goes off with her crew and tries to steal the Hell Train?



Jup. Bait em and steal the prize before they realize it. Actually pretty smart. 

And if they have the power to beat that guard, team Baam would've been raped anyway. At least, Baam didn't really make much of an impression this time.. I though Viole was a lot more menacing. I don't hope SIU returns to the clich? goody-two-shoes main character syndrome. I actually liked it more when we saw the darker side of Baam. Right now, all people have to do is shout 'rachel', and Baam runs at them..


----------



## NO (Dec 22, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Jup. Bait em and steal the prize before they realize it. Actually pretty smart.
> 
> And if they have the power to beat that guard, team Baam would've been raped anyway. At least, Baam didn't really make much of an impression this time.. I though Viole was a lot more menacing. I don't hope SIU returns to the clich? goody-two-shoes main character syndrome. I actually liked it more when we saw the darker side of Baam. Right now, all people have to do is shout 'rachel', and Baam runs at them..


Well, I actually like that Baam's got his personality back - even if that personality was odd, mysterious, and gullible. Why is it bad?  It's a lot better than edgy, unclear, and ruthless Viole, who was only acting that way because of FUG.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 28, 2014)

SCAN -

This is the result of Yahweh getting his sword blocked.

.


----------



## Keino-kun (Dec 28, 2014)

What a troll of a chapter.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 28, 2014)

What a fucking troll.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 28, 2014)

SIU.. you truly are the king of trolls..


----------



## Succubus (Dec 28, 2014)

what a waste of chapter.. -_-


----------



## Muk (Dec 28, 2014)

dat tension


----------



## Luciana (Dec 28, 2014)

That was completly stupid
What the heck, a chapter wasted. 

...It does look like it was rushed in some places. 
Are naver authors getting a break this month?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 28, 2014)

is *anyone *satisfied with today's chapter?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 28, 2014)

Chapter was great i am satisfied.


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 28, 2014)

The chapter was pretty weird. I did find the old troll to be quite entertaining. Since they've reached the train, they could probably just leave everyone else behind. I'm guessing Ha Yuri  will be responsible for delaying the train while the rest of the regulars catch up. 

Also, doesn't Cassano now have both halves of the Devil? Meaning he should have two wings showing as opposed to just one. In this chapter, it only showed him having 1 wing of the Devil.


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 28, 2014)

Gonna drop this for a while and let chapters stack up, content per chapter is just too low right now.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 28, 2014)

I think the "old man" is now confirmed to be the former slayer candidate who left an artifact behind on the train.  He's so old he's suffering from dementia?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 31, 2014)

Was pretty great. I don't mind a wasted chapter if it provides so well needed insight into Rachel's team.

And they sure seem entertaining enough


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 2, 2015)

Tower of God just reach a new level of crap all that flash powers and all that drama was made just to have one more chapter add to this horrible arc you can skip this chapter and not lose anything.

*using the Remote control he turn off the guardian* This is the whole chapter.

I see some people liked but to me the autor just lie to us like a kid pulling a prank it looked like there was going to be a badass fight and in the end he just use a cheat code to get to next level and also FUG already owns the train they dont need tickets, that means the whole tournament just became a huge waste of time  and everything that happend so far too.

Terrible new character, waste of time plot line of tickets, Yura/Yuri nonsense, Baam backwards character development and now filler chapters... what happend to you SIU this isn't a cleaver twist like some guy said this feels like a Adam Sandler plot twist.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 4, 2015)

I read God of High school for my power lust.
Im expecting a tad more drama from ToG and while I like a fight like the next one. This shit was so pointless as hell. What was it supposed to be a hype chapter? I lost hype. This thing is slow right now and not in a way I enjoy.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 4, 2015)

SCAN.

Link removed

.


----------



## Mizura (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeeees, this chapter was excellent. Things are finally moving along.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 4, 2015)

>I think that bitch got us this time.

There's something unsettling hearing that from Hwa Ryun


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 4, 2015)

zenieth said:


> >I think that bitch got us this time.
> 
> There's something unsettling hearing that from Hwa Ryun



Well, Hwa Ryun did mention once that she couldn't forsee the actions of irregulars, iirc. 

The whole teaming up thing was unexpected though. Is that big one, Aka, a man or woman btw? 

Ran's trash-talk is beginning to get a little boring now that he can't back it up any more..


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 4, 2015)

Why is this allowed by the floor manager (or whatever you wanna call them)? Basically instead of checking if this tournament was a real one organised by the floor they just followed some applications advice and went with it?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 4, 2015)

Lol ran still talking junk.

Someone kick his ass oh wait


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 4, 2015)

Look!  Its a classic manga martial arts tournament!

Few chapters later...  martial arts tournament is cancelled!

SIU troll gonna troll.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 4, 2015)

We gonna go play in the maze.
I wonder if from this arc on will be seeing Rachels progress parallel to everyone else. Instead of snippets of her.
Wouldn't be boring to see the 'bad guy' develop at the same time, even if she isn't apparently the villian.


----------



## Pliskin (Jan 4, 2015)

Gonna be honest, Ran being delegated to Team Rocket kind of rubbs me the wrong way. It makes me fear for most of the Part 1 cast and that they might end up as hypefodder for future villains.

I am not against there being stronger regulars, don't get me wrong, but SIU currently is trying to play the Ran loses card as a shorthand for 'this guy is strong'

I guess that is the drawback when your powersystem is very abstract and all attacks are pretty samey, you cannot reliably establish power by showing them since all attacks have become flashy lights swirling around. So you need a dead ringer to run against a wall to show swirly light in pink> swirly light in blue.

I really do want to like this webtoon and the beginning of part II was so good, but I cannot help but realize I stopped looking forward to new chapters like I used to.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 5, 2015)

I don't think that Ran losing so quickly is really that bad. It's a bit Worf-y, but it makes sense. Ran was the strongest among the E-rank regulars, but he's just a small fish moving into a bigger pond. He might be able to bully around the regulars fresh into D-rank like the fodder he killed on the first train, but the more experienced ones like the 'Smurf Bastard' and presumably the other veterans trying to get onto the Hell Train are another thing entirely. Ran needs some humility and this is a good opportunity for him to realise that he can't just push everybody around anymore.


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 6, 2015)

Aka must be a monster if the toad guy could brush Ran off like that. It looks like Baam is going to have a couple of temporary alliances in Aka and the other regulars. Not sure how that will go, but maybe some backstabbing after FUG is dealt with. 

The Navigator's design is pretty cool. Though those stairs must be pretty serious if a navigator is required. On a side note, I miss the Blue Turtle .


----------



## Aduro (Jan 6, 2015)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I don't think that Ran losing so quickly is really that bad. It's a bit Worf-y, but it makes sense. Ran was the strongest among the E-rank regulars, but he's just a small fish moving into a bigger pond. He might be able to bully around the regulars fresh into D-rank like the fodder he killed on the first train, but the more experienced ones like the 'Smurf Bastard' and presumably the other veterans trying to get onto the Hell Train are another thing entirely. Ran needs some humility and this is a good opportunity for him to realise that he can't just push everybody around anymore.



We've got tons of humble characters, I'd rather see one or two still stay arrogant bastards (namely anyone from the Koon family or Anak) who are surprised they get pwned no matter how many times it happens, like Vegeta, Tao Ren or Hiei. Win or lose they can be fun to watch.


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 6, 2015)

Like how Aka can be logical and play with others most villains are too arogant to do that but now i not even sure if i can call him that.

But why do i get the feeling koon will show up and save the day saying he predicted everything that was going to happend.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 11, 2015)

Chapter: Ch.51

That's a big fucking train


----------



## Pliskin (Jan 11, 2015)

Aka creeps me the fuck out. I thought after reading Kingdom I would have steeled myself against men with fetishised lips, but apparenttly I was oh so wrong.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 11, 2015)

Aka... I still can't say if its a he or a she 

Ouki was a thousand times more epic though


----------



## Shozan (Jan 11, 2015)

who or what cured Dan?

Maybe i'm wrong but the last time i knew his run ability was rendered useless after Rachel betrayal


----------



## Pliskin (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah, kinda dissapointed that SIU went and negated that kicking the puppy moment for Rachel.

Makes you wonder how many of those people we supposedly saw die are gonna pull a one piece and actually survive with 10 liters+ bloodloss.


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 13, 2015)

Pretty interesting chapter. This one had a lot of focus on Hwa Ryun; which makes sense since she's pretty much the problem solver. Without her, the rest of the regulars would be surely left behind by the Hell Train. However, the focus on her and her usefulness gave me an eerie feeling that she will be killed in the near future. She seems too useful for the group. If not killed, she could betray Baam and reveal another FUG plot. 

Anyone else thought of Miseng and Akraptor when they saw Boro and Aka on together? Sir Aka seems to be a guy but not sure... The dynamics are obviously different but somewhat reminiscent in appearance.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 14, 2015)

Is it my imagination or is the quality of writing falling dramatically with every new chapter that is released?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 14, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> Is it my imagination or is the quality of writing falling dramatically with every new chapter that is released?



It's more a matter of pacing. SIU is rushing things, because he wants the main action to happen on the Hell Train. 

I got the feeling that he needed this short arc to introduce new characters.
What is very lacking is a proper contextualization and characterization, SIU is treating this part of the story like an afterthought. And so a lot of losing threads are left hanging. 
There is a lasting impression of improvisation and disorientation.
A maze appeared out of nowhere? Who are these new people? Where exactly are they? Why Bam has regressed to part1 Bam? Why everyone fell to FUG trap so easily?

That's what happens when you rush a story. We just have to go through it and hope that SIU is keeping the good stuff for the Hell Train.
This last chapter was nice though, at least we got back the team work.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 18, 2015)

Chapter in 3-4 hrs & 10-20 minutes?  

Think I'll still be awake, then.


----------



## CA182 (Jan 18, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> Chapter in 3-4 hrs & 10-20 minutes?
> 
> Think I'll still be awake, then.



Ooooh there's a good reason to hand around 

I'm hoping the hell train lives up to the hype siu is putting it under


----------



## Bleach (Jan 18, 2015)

Chap: was already stronger than all of his Stern Ritter


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 18, 2015)

Looks like Baam and friends might be having a bad day today.


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 18, 2015)

are you kidding me? Two remotes?


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 18, 2015)

reaperunique said:


> are you kidding me? Two remotes?



Since when were you under the impression that there was only 1 remote.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 18, 2015)

ensoriki said:


> Since when were you under the impression that there was only 1 remote.



Next chapter: Koon shows up with remote number three..


----------



## Magic (Jan 18, 2015)

has the writing improved kinda stopped reading this religiously...


----------



## NO (Jan 19, 2015)

Great chapter. I wonder if they're going to defeat the Mirotic Guardian.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 19, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Next chapter: Koon shows up with remote number three..



That summons the second Mirotic Guardian and makes them battle it out Pokemon style.
Since you thought there was only one guardian


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 19, 2015)

Mirotic Guardian, I choose you! 

And after the battle, Baam trying to capture the beaten Mirotic Guardian with his pokeball.. Oh damn, if that happened I'd quit reading ToG


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 19, 2015)

I just keep thinking one thing when i read this chapter in q world where people can fly what is the point of breaking a elevator or even having one lol.

But if she turn on the guardian being 2 feet away from him doesnt that mean she is also a target and probably the first one to get hit since she is so close to the door he is proteting? I know having the remote doesnt mean anything and since he is a illusion he probably hits anything that moves so why he would ignore her... either SIU fucks her up next chater showing how stupid she or some convenient logic lets Ha get away for no real reason other than the plot.


----------



## NO (Jan 20, 2015)

Yoburi said:


> I just keep thinking one thing when i read this chapter in q world where people can fly what is the point of breaking a elevator or even having one lol.
> 
> But if she turn on the guardian being 2 feet away from him doesnt that mean she is also a target and probably the first one to get hit since she is so close to the door he is proteting? I know having the remote doesnt mean anything and since he is a illusion he probably hits anything that moves so why he would ignore her... either SIU fucks her up next chater showing how stupid she or some convenient logic lets Ha get away for no real reason other than the plot.


You bring up a pretty good concern. The MG is uncontrollable for the most part and can only be turned off/on with the remote. It would be fishy/inconsistent if the MG didn't attack Ha considering Rachel's group had to fight it or turn it off.


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 25, 2015)

Chapter 21

Uuugh, this is being stretched out


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 25, 2015)

Yeah. Much happened, yet it felt like nothing happened. And why can't SIU show us a proper fight once? I mean, we all saw Baam kick ass when he thought Horiang died (or whatever his name is spelled, to bored to look it up), so SIU _can _do it. 

And yet the action is almost always either halfassed or offpaneled


----------



## Morglay (Jan 25, 2015)

I am excited by the series for the first time in a while. Excited as in the next few chapters we will finally be on the Hell train and beyond this filler. It wasn't bad yet it was by no means good, which by the standards this series has kept up so far made it disappointing.


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 25, 2015)

WTF is this a joke the guardian stop guarding the door if you pass him he even looked at Baam and didnt give a damn even the other dude got throw and pass the guardian like it was the most simple thing ever.

Yura Ha is pissing me off every chapter too what kinda of shit dialog is that telling Baam he could hurt her if she didnt blocked... well duh he is your enemy paying attention to your back next time stupid.

And now we have yet another pointess fight that i dont care to see Baam vs, Bad Guy A he just said he is uber strong in the most cliche of all ways so except a cliche fight to drag this arc even more where Baam cant beat him and for some reason he doesnt kill Baam or flees having to fight a second time close to the end of the arc.

The only thing i liked in this horrible chapter was how Aka reacted when his party got hit thining how everybody survive and hoping they didnt get hurt after passing the guardian even if this is to his advantage its nice to see he isnt just some random Bad Guy A, B, C, D of Rachel group but a character with great potential that could suprise us since his introduction was just how he kill and control ticket holders.


----------



## Starburst~ (Jan 26, 2015)

The new guy is actually Rachel's brother and won't kill bam because thanks to bam he got to meet up with his sister again.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 1, 2015)

Chapter in 3-4 hrs and 10-20 minutes?

Wonder if I'll still be awake..


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 1, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> Chapter in 3-4 hrs and 10-20 minutes?
> 
> Wonder if I'll still be awake..



Middle of the day down here. Not sure what to expect though. Recent chapters are a bit below SIU's regular quality imho
Pretty sure that any possible fight will be skipped, or just that someone else steps in so that Baam can continue his chase.

Though.. the further we get, the more I get the whole "why the fuck is Naruto still chasing Sasuke" feeling in ToG


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 1, 2015)

I've not been liking Tower of God much after SIU's hiatus, either. I'm hoping that it gets better when the groups all get on the Hell Train and all the various machinations begin to wind or unwind, but for the moment everything has been a bit average.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 1, 2015)

Chapter's up.

Edit;

*Spoiler*: __ 



Baam is actually fighting???



How unexpected..

Pretty decent chapter, not that much happened though.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 1, 2015)

I found it average. I think the fight looks good so far, but I'd rather the plot move forward than us having to sit through another pointless fight - and this one is particularly bad, because we're frequently swapping between Baam vs. Daniel to the fight with the Guardian.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 1, 2015)

Why does Baam hold back thorn against a member of F.U.G?

Granted it's good to see his copy applications again.


----------



## yo586 (Feb 1, 2015)

It is nice to see a fight! I'm trying to let that fact stand out in the rest. I was so annoyed when I saw he was copying moves AGAIN, but then appreciated that he finally used something other than his copy ability. Still, it'd be nice for SIU's strategy knack to show in fights, where there is some mention of the reasoning to use certain moves, etc. Just wham! Bam! flashing lights and punches doesn't do it for me. And IMO, the conglomeration of many "moves" into one that Baam did was massively underwhelming.

So better than recently? Yes. It seems like SIUs strong suit which is to avoid standard story arcs with climaxes has made his story seem flat recently though. This fight lacks any particular build up and thus it just has no suspense.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 1, 2015)

Caught up with the last few chapters. Now I need to practically force myself reading new ToG chapters. 

Most of the new characters which keep getting into focus are much more boring than those which were in a 1st part of ToG, that's probably the problem to me.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 1, 2015)

MrCinos said:


> Caught up with the last few chapters. Now I need to practically force myself reading new ToG chapters.
> 
> Most of the new characters which keep getting into focus are much more boring than those which were in a 1st part of ToG, that's probably the problem to me.



Well then, if they start dropping like flies we wouldn't care either


----------



## Bleach (Feb 1, 2015)

He called him "Prince"

interesting


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 1, 2015)

MrCinos said:


> Caught up with the last few chapters. Now I need to practically force myself reading new ToG chapters.
> 
> Most of the new characters which keep getting into focus are much more boring than those which were in a 1st part of ToG, that's probably the problem to me.



I like your pics Overlord is a awesome novel!

But now the chapter the first thing i didnt made sense to me was the bet since Baam already pass the guardian why would he need a control remote granted he needs for the rest of his team but how does that FUG guy knows that Baam got a group or even if he cares if they arive on the train or not.

Second and this was already point out by ensoriki , no thorn against a FUG member why not go 100% on a fight why hold back against a enemy that you know its going to be dangerous this stinks of shonnen logic that dumbs down and nerfes the MC so he doesnt end the arc in a instant.

I agree with everybody this was average at best but since this is ToG average to me is just a pity there are so many things SIU can do to fix this part 3 to name a few: The blue turtle, Yuri Ha showing up, Yura Ha horrible dead, Rachel going insane and killing half of her team because they serve there purpuse, Karaka minion showing up to kill Baam and get the Thorn back.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 1, 2015)

Bleach said:


> He called him "Prince"
> 
> interesting



Baam being Zahard's son? Would explain that symbol in Baam's cave..


----------



## Turrin (Feb 1, 2015)

Pretty awesome chapter.


----------



## Kamina. (Feb 1, 2015)

Caught up again, latest chapter was awesome the build up chapters could have been condensed into fewer IMO.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 1, 2015)

Baam is probably holding back the Thorn because he doesn't know how powerful Daniel is yet (from his perspective, he probably doesn't look like anybody he can't beat if he gets 'proper' serious) and because using it seriously drains his stamina, which he will likely want to preserve for when/if he meets Rachel.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 1, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Baam being Zahard's son? Would explain that symbol in Baam's cave..



I don't know if that is a translation mishap or Baam/everyone else really didn't hear it.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 2, 2015)

Bleach said:


> I don't know if that is a translation mishap or Baam/everyone else really didn't hear it.



Not sure. But after the mentions of a 'prince of Zahard' in the previous arc, when we first saw Prince and Chirpy (who was the 'prince of the red light district' wasn't he?), I doubt SIU would drop such a thing by coincidence. Or naver would be extremely stupid an mistranslated it. But I thought they were doing a pretty good job lately, especially compared to how they started out (though they could've left that "a$$" out..).

Then again, I've been speculating that Baam is the prince of Zahard for a long long time. So I'm probably biased 
For all we know Daniel could just have been sarcastic and named Baam as the new 'Prince' of FUG (as in: heir/favourite to rank of slayer)


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 3, 2015)

Baam cut all ties with FUG, but it still looks like Ha Jinsung is picking his clothes  He's like a miniature of him.


----------



## Stelios (Feb 4, 2015)

holy shit i totally forgot about tog i m at the start of the train


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 5, 2015)

Stelios said:


> holy shit i totally forgot about tog i m at the start of the train



Can't blame you ToG is so average right now that if i wan't part of this forum i probably would forget too.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 8, 2015)

Chapter in...  4-5 hours and 44 minutes?

.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 8, 2015)

More filler stuff to happen before the actual train leaves?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 8, 2015)

Chapter 8
its up


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 8, 2015)

Some underwhelming abilities being revealed.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 8, 2015)

The translation for this chapter was worse than the oldschool mangacow speedscans.


Wow.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 8, 2015)

^Really? Looked fine to me.


----------



## Kamina. (Feb 8, 2015)

Filler mostly but you have to admit the art of the final panel was pretty nice.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 8, 2015)

Knight boy getting stab like a wuss since when having a nice sword is something to be so damn proud off freaking noob with a crush.

I get it he is just a random dude but i hope the white hair old man steals his sword that weapon was way too OP for such horny asshole also monster soul seal weapon what is not to like.


----------



## Succubus (Feb 8, 2015)

uh its getting boring or is it me?


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 9, 2015)

Filler fights with no plot gets boring fast but since its short chapters i dont mind much.

Just wish SIU gave another reason for being in this train other than Rachel and her team i would prefer to read a arc about Baam training in these dojos getting hit and learing skills than this garbage Hell train arc but whatever.


----------



## Magic (Feb 10, 2015)

Catching up.

that spanish guy looks so badly drawn. The admin guy who is letting rachel's group on the train. 

dear god.

edit: I like the grey haired sword dude now after his fight.
Baam being hax is fun too.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 10, 2015)

Yoburi said:


> Filler fights with no plot gets boring fast but since its short chapters i dont mind much.
> 
> Just wish SIU gave another reason for being in this train other than Rachel and her team i would prefer to read a arc about Baam training in these dojos getting hit and learing skills than this garbage Hell train arc but whatever.



I would rather like to know why 'Rachel' is even a reason in the first place. Well, other than to hunt her down in order to kill her, of course 

The entire Baam-Rachel thing is becoming the invisible "Naruto-Sasuke" bond of this story.

I hope SIU gets things moving quickly. If it continues like this, I fear ToG is not going to be my favourite story for much longer. Sheesh, and to think that there were times when I was f5'ing the moment the chapter should come out. .


----------



## Magic (Feb 10, 2015)

ya Rachel seems so small in the big picture...but I think the author is just as fixated on her as Baam. 

rachel is hate , rachel is death


----------



## David (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey, just started ToG.  Can anyone explain what happened here (chapter 9)? 2

Edit: Nevermind, I think I got it 

Edit: Can someone explain what Lahel Rachel is feeling in this page? Or would filling me in have to include a spoiler? Link removed 

Also is there a site for online readers with good translations (without improper grammar all the time?


----------



## Magic (Feb 11, 2015)

chapter 9 shows he has high resistance/power to simply walk through a wall of shinsoo ?

Next chapter, She felt jealously of Baam.

but uh a kind of weird interpretation of that page is....the goal of seeing the night sky at the very top of the tower. to do that you need power, wisdom and companions in order to ascend all the floors etc. So you would probably have to be god like.

She probably knows Baam has that potential, and naturally he makes friends and people follow him.

so she became envious that baam is special and will probably realize the dream she can't.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 11, 2015)

Rachel left her previous life to enter the tower and follow her dream (well, more 'obsession' than just 'dream') to see the stars. Apparently, no one had seen them, where she lived, and they were some kind of legend told to children. She ran, and entered the tower because Baam opened the doors for her. Did she use him for that specific purpose? Who knows. Fact is that they meet up once more, and she feels inadequate, while his strength is growing. And not just his own ability, also the friends he gathers around him. I think she's jealous because all this would give him the better odds of reaching the top of the tower. I think she believes he is stealing, whether intentionally or not, her dream away from her.

Well, we all know what happened after that. Similarities between her and Sasuke (Naruto) or Griffith (Berserk) can certainly be drawn. Though I wished that SIU would make Baam a bit less indecisive about her. I'm afraid taht he's becoming the same kind of whiny ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that Naruto was at the time of the Kage Summit arc. Rachel, Rachel, Rachel.. Baam is starting to become like a broken record, while I don't really understand why she's still so damn important to him. She made her point pretty clear, so why would he still whimper around? 

I liked Baam more when he was Viole.


----------



## Magic (Feb 11, 2015)

One would think a character scorned by a woman would become gay for koon.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 11, 2015)

I thought Rak was the one who loved bananas?


----------



## Bleach (Feb 11, 2015)

Why not read it in its long form? It's so annoying for me reading a long webtoon in a page by page format. So much better in its original form.


----------



## Aduro (Feb 11, 2015)

Bleach said:


> Why not read it in its long form? It's so annoying for me reading a long webtoon in a page by page format. So much better in its original form.



It was fine when it was TheCompany, but the way these are split by readers now cut straight through panels


----------



## Magic (Feb 11, 2015)

Aduro said:


> It was fine when it was TheCompany, but the way these are split by readers now cut straight through panels



you can tell they in a hurry? hahaha


----------



## David (Feb 12, 2015)

RemChu said:


> chapter 9 shows he has high resistance/power to simply walk through a wall of shinsoo ?



Ye got it, the art and translation confused me a bit



> Next chapter, She felt jealously of Baam.
> 
> but uh a kind of weird interpretation of that page is....the goal of seeing the night sky at the very top of the tower. to do that you need power, wisdom and companions in order to ascend all the floors etc. So you would probably have to be god like.
> 
> ...






-Ziltoid- said:


> Rachel left her previous life to enter the tower and follow her dream (well, more 'obsession' than just 'dream') to see the stars. Apparently, no one had seen them, where she lived, and they were some kind of legend told to children. She ran, and entered the tower because Baam opened the doors for her. Did she use him for that specific purpose? Who knows. Fact is that they meet up once more, and she feels inadequate, while his strength is growing. And not just his own ability, also the friends he gathers around him. I think she's jealous because all this would give him the better odds of reaching the top of the tower. I think she believes he is stealing, whether intentionally or not, her dream away from her.
> 
> Well, we all know what happened after that. Similarities between her and Sasuke (Naruto) or Griffith (Berserk) can certainly be drawn. Though I wished that SIU would make Baam a bit less indecisive about her. I'm afraid taht he's becoming the same kind of whiny ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that Naruto was at the time of the Kage Summit arc. Rachel, Rachel, Rachel.. Baam is starting to become like a broken record, while I don't really understand why she's still so damn important to him. She made her point pretty clear, so why would he still whimper around?
> 
> I liked Baam more when he was Viole.



Ahh, yea I didn't know that jealousy would play such a big part in the story, I thought Rachel would be above letting it get to her to the extent which it did (note that at the chapter I mentioned earlier, I didn't get to the betrayal part of the story yet).

Anyways, back to the beginning of P2 



Bleach said:


> Why not read it in its long form? It's so annoying for me reading a long webtoon in a page by page format. So much better in its original form.



Which website do you guys like the most for online reading of ToG?

And where I'm at atm: Chapter 3  holy hell, Lurker's an inglorious bastard


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 12, 2015)

^ the official site: Chapter 3 

The first chapters are quite badly translated, and even though it has improved 'The Company' was still way better. But TC had to stop to avoid legal issues. Some additional info, like translated author's notes etc, can still be found here: Chapter 3 

Regarding Rachel: she seems insane to me. I wonder why, because SIU seems to have left gaps in the backstory of Baam and his history with her. Deliberate, if you ask me. What was that one panel where Rachel was seemingly attacked, for example? (Back when Baam lost control, when Hwa Ryun attacked him during the bonus test)


----------



## David (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks!



> What was that one panel where Rachel was seemingly attacked, for example? (Back when Baam lost control, when Hwa Ryun attacked him during the bonus test)



I forget, sorry

Also, I just got to the part where it's revealed Baam's friends are essentially hostages


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 12, 2015)

Yeah, Baam being the irregular he is, FUG needed something to control him. And his friends were his only weakness in that contrast.


----------



## David (Feb 12, 2015)

Chapter 3 

Aww, it's no fun imo when a character is handed a free power 

Also, does anyone know why Viole was affected by the weaker bombs here?  Link removed


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2015)

David said:


> Link removed
> 
> Aww, it's no fun imo when a character is handed a free power
> 
> Also, does anyone know why Viole was affected by the weaker bombs here?  Link removed


pretty sure he has like never used whatever that is.

I'm 100% positive the author forgot about it. He was likely reading too much naruto, Ok u do see it during the arc briefly but nothing like him destroying shit so no worries.


----------



## David (Feb 12, 2015)

Link removed

WHAAAAAAAAAT THE FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 12, 2015)

I thought it was because those bombs weren't shinsoo. Baam has high resistance against that, but apparently he could be hurt otherwise. Though I agree that it is odd. Plothole perhaps, or just a fuckup on SIU's side?


----------



## David (Feb 12, 2015)

Just my opinion:

I'm feeling an Androssi x Viola vibe.

Tbh, I wasn't a big fan of Baam (Part 1) for being so weak physically, yet saving everyone (thanks to Koon, the badass of Part 1).  I like Viola more for acting less wimpy and I enjoy him as the main character, but idk I've never been a big fan of protagonists which get by so much on how much they're blessed by talent.

Nevertheless, I've still found ToG consistently enjoyable.

The tournament and post-tournament escape segment are like YYH x Hunger Games


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 12, 2015)

^You are reading what made ToG get a large fan-base i think that is the very best part of the whole story so make sure you enjoy as much you can because after that there is only average to mediocre at best.


Oh Viole how i wish we could have you back he never whine about Rachel and raise all kindas of Flags with every woman that walk near him hell he even have a special date. Besides the whole Slave candidate was a nice detail and how people view him as a FUG lap dog was a damn nice subplot. 

Baam is just too boring, cliche, lame, childish and desarve to have his ass killed by Rachel again so he can learn his leason.


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2015)

ya that first tournament/exam shit is like damn, dope as it gets.

wish that shit was animated


----------



## David (Feb 13, 2015)

Yoburi said:


> ^You are reading what made ToG get a large fan-base i think that is the very best part of the whole story so make sure you enjoy as much you can because after that there is only average to mediocre at best.
> 
> 
> Oh Viole how i wish we could have you back he never whine about Rachel and raise all kindas of Flags with every woman that walk near him hell he even have a special date. Besides the whole Slave candidate was a nice detail and how people view him as a FUG lap dog was a damn nice subplot.
> ...



Fuuuuck are you serious? I read most of the tournament arc pretty fast and on little sleep


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 13, 2015)

Yoburi said:


> ^You are reading what made ToG get a large fan-base i think that is the very best part of the whole story so make sure you enjoy as much you can because after that there is only average to mediocre at best.
> 
> 
> Oh Viole how i wish we could have you back he never whine about Rachel and raise all kindas of Flags with every woman that walk near him hell he even have a special date. Besides the whole Slave candidate was a nice detail and how people view him as a FUG lap dog was a damn nice subplot.
> ...



Well, the second floor thing was probably the best part of the story, but the whole workshop tournament thing was rather great too. I loved Viole.

What is disappointing is how SIU reverted to moronic Baam and how the story currently seems to be going nowhere. Just like the train itself, I might say. Currently, it is like SIU lost his holy fire. No longer twists and turns in every chapter, but rather... boredom.

Though in ToG's defence: its still early in the arc.


----------



## David (Feb 13, 2015)

I've never been a fan of Ran, the overpowered white haired kid.  Seems like your generic talented, cocky overpowered person with no redeeming qualities.  I sense an eventually my-past-was-so-shit backstory will come, but in the meantime, characters like him put me off.  Just my opinion.



-Ziltoid- said:


> Well, the second floor thing was probably the best part of the story, but the whole workshop tournament thing was rather great too. I loved Viole.
> 
> What is disappointing is how SIU reverted to moronic Baam and how the story currently seems to be going nowhere. Just like the train itself, I might say. Currently, it is like SIU lost his holy fire. No longer twists and turns in every chapter, but rather... boredom.
> 
> Though in ToG's defence: its still early in the arc.



That sucks, I'm just getting to the grouping up for the pre-hell train ticket tournament and should be caught up in a few hours.

Since I still haven't caught up and am not waiting for chapters, I most likely don't notice slow pacing so much as everyone else here, but tbh, I can still feel it.  I really get sick of protagonists saying their ex-friend's names repeatedly 

How often are chapter releases and on which days of the week?

Edit: FUUUUUUUUUUCK NOT AGAIN.  YET ANOTHER SEVERAL PAGES WASTED "RACHEL RACHEL" I DON'T give a darn 

Aaaaaaaaand I just caught up


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 13, 2015)

Every sunday; time depends on your timezone. I believe it was 16:00 CET (or was it 15:00.. I used to know this stuff better )

The way I see it, SIU has read Naruto and is now repeating the whole retarded Naruto/Sasuke "bond" crap with Baam and Rachel. Though I have to say that their bond is better worked out than the crap that Kishimoto gave us in that regard.. Still, the new Baam annoys me. He really went from FUG to ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 14, 2015)

David said:


> I've never been a fan of Ran, the overpowered white haired kid.  Seems like your generic talented, cocky overpowered person with no redeeming qualities.  I sense an eventually my-past-was-so-shit backstory will come, but in the meantime, characters like him put me off.  Just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where is my RACHEL! How can you not care about such well developed romance ish plot?


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 15, 2015)

David said:


> How often are chapter releases and on which days of the week?



.

Sundays, 10:10 AM EST.

Sometimes a few minutes earlier or later.

May also need to adjust for daylight savings time.


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2015)

David said:


> I've never been a fan of Ran, the overpowered white haired kid.  Seems like your generic talented, cocky overpowered person with no redeeming qualities.  I sense an eventually my-past-was-so-shit backstory will come, but in the meantime, characters like him put me off.  Just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kishi bad writing all over


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2015)

Current arc, Rachel's group reminds me of jedi....

so many monk/brown robes lol


----------



## David (Feb 15, 2015)

Chapter 67

Chapter's out


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 15, 2015)

Yeah.. another chapter of nothing. All the vague stuff it annoying me. Mystery is great, but the entire plot is becoming one big mystery now. I mean, where is this stuff even going? Seems like that train or whoever controls it only gives a damn about Yura. Figures that Rachel is using someone for her own needs once again


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2015)

Rachel's team is so vanilla looking holy shit


----------



## Succubus (Feb 15, 2015)

what does baam mean by that "was he the same guy that boro met".. 

did Boro imply that guy was fug on the hell train before.. I dont remember  

or seems I lost track of time reading LOL


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 15, 2015)

Bikko said:


> what does baam mean by that "was he the same guy that boro met"..
> 
> did Boro imply that guy was fug on the hell train before.. I dont remember
> 
> or seems I lost track of time reading LOL



Some vague stuff about Boro being in a train with some FUG slayer candidate, who planted something on the train (perhaps), and now Rachel could possibly be after that supposed object/person/whateveritmaybethingy, and this is all relevant because... beats me.
SIU lost me on the part that explains why this arc is even important. Why are they even on that train shit? Climb floors? And why climb floors, what is the motivation? Come to think of it, what kind of goals does Baam currently have? Or is 'Rachel' his only objective? 

First we have Ichigo making an appearance, now we have SIU ripping off Kishi's infamous Naru/Sasu "bond" with Baam's skirt-chase.. What's next, Baam will find the 'one piece' on that hidden floor? Rubber pirates joining fug?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 15, 2015)

RemChu said:


> Rachel's team is so vanilla looking holy shit



She has a squad of bishi's her team is unbeatable.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 15, 2015)

.

Not certain how I feel about the story beginning with a former Slayer candidate being known for hiding something on the train.  And the latest revelation about the train having a hidden level which allows travelling back in time.

They seem like two completely different story arcs that got mashed together accidentally.


----------



## Frieza (Feb 15, 2015)

Angel girl is helping Rachel because she is not pretty


----------



## NO (Feb 16, 2015)

Slow progression, but I'm not butthurt over it. I think we're just so used to the disregard of character development that when the plot doesn't go fast it feels incredibly slow.

Interesting development regarding the mirotic guardian, hopefully that leads to something exciting.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 16, 2015)

I think the progression is fast enough, but could be faster and is being held back because SIU seems to be splitting the chapters up between three separate fights - none of which particularly interest me. I'd much rather us get back to Rak and the mystery silhouette.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 22, 2015)

heck of a nose


*Spoiler*: __ 



Freaking cliffhangers


----------



## Deleted member 237067 (Feb 22, 2015)

its almost as if its the same thing being repeated and no big surprise of an cliffhanger like we usually get

The most common thing we are seeing Baam falls into an trap over and over again and Rachel is always the one who is responsible and whats it with everyone over relying on Emile/Emily. I want that sense of danger again like back in season 1 or other anime and manga present with the main cast of characters.


----------



## Tangible (Feb 22, 2015)

Baam said:


> its almost as if its the same thing being repeated and no big surprise of an cliffhanger like we usually get
> 
> The most common thing we are seeing Baam falls into an trap over and over again and Rachel is always the one who is responsible and whats it with everyone over relying on Emile/Emily. I want that sense of danger again like back in season 1 or other anime and manga present with the main cast of characters.


I agree. It is getting kind of tiresome that every time Baam and co fall into a trap and get outsmarted only to continue their chase. It ends up making the MC and his allies look dumb and/or weak. Instead of making me lust for a payoff of Baam/Rachel it just makes me indifferent because the efforts of the protagonists will just be met with more failure; especially now that Rachel has Emile who has seemingly limitless power


----------



## blueblip (Feb 22, 2015)

I think another major problem is that SIU is virtually resetting the cast with every damn arc.

First arc, we got introduced to Baam and the group he started off with. Their camaraderie  was built up heavily.

Then came the second arc. The first arc's characters were tossed aside completely. I wasn't happy about it, especially since the newer cast were lacking in comparison to the first arc's, but at least it made sense from the story's perspective. It was still fine. And at least when we got to the tournament, we got everyone from the first arc back. And the tournament's ending seemed to indicate that Baam would be reunited with his buddies (the one's we give a damn about), and they'll carry on.

But once again, SIU shoved all the other characters aside and has given us new ones. Why give us MORE new characters? Baam has so many friends at this point he has a small army. Why not give us more of them? Personally, I'm kinda burnt out with SIU forcing me to get familiar with new characters again and again when there's a huge number of existing characters, who are interesting in their own right, to choose from.

I honestly think this is a major reason as to why everyone feels like this arc is dragging. We're tired of not having existing characters developed on, and instead having new ones dumped on us.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 22, 2015)

blueblip said:


> I think another major problem is that SIU is virtually resetting the cast with every damn arc.
> 
> First arc, we got introduced to Baam and the group he started off with. Their camaraderie  was built up heavily.
> 
> ...



Pointlessly added new characters, wasting time on introducing them and exploring them, etc, etc. It's all pointless because there is absolutely nothing wrong with the existing cast. Baam, Koon, and Rak, they are a team and should act like that. Hwa Ryun is a fine addition, though I'd like to see some more background on her. Other than them, the floor 2 guys are the most interesting. Floor 20 group also grew on me, but they are simply too pathetic to join Baam in his quest: they are too weak to do things themselves, and Baam deserves a team which doesn't constantly need to be protected. I understand Androssi not being able to join him, but why not Anak? She has every reason to stay close to him, considering him being the key to her retrieving the Green March. 

But no.. more newbies. Wow. 

Well, at least the 'teacher' guy (forgot his name) is capable of something. That's at least better than the floor 20 guys.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 22, 2015)

I agree with the pacing being horrendous in this arc, but I disagree about the direction the characters are headed in.


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 22, 2015)

Then stop reading it on a weekly basis and just let the chapters pile up.


----------



## Kamina. (Mar 1, 2015)

Early Chapter?

Chapter 29


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 1, 2015)

Kamina. said:


> Early Chapter?
> 
> Chapter 29



Can't see it there, must've been a mistake on their end.

Chapter can be found here though Chapter 29

I suppose it must've came online by accident, and pulled off again. Nice chapter though I still have no freaking idea where this is going. It all feels kinda random to me.


----------



## Deleted member 237067 (Mar 1, 2015)

Finally an chapter that increased the sense of danger though with an awesome cliffhanger.

Cant wait to see how strong Koon's team is now

Baam and Thorn limitations to only be used once in 10 minutes is an nice catch as then he wont be over relying on it and we get to see more of baam using his normal techniques


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 1, 2015)

Lol  i forgot all about beta


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 1, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Lol  i forgot all about beta



Too many characters?


----------



## Pineapples (Mar 1, 2015)

So Beta is able to damage the Mirotic Guardian 

Pretty excited to see Team Tangsooyook back. I wonder how much they've grown. Can't wait for the smug blue turtle to come back! Daniel and Boro were former comrades and went on the Hell Train 200 years ago? That seems pretty crazy. That would mean that the likes of Boro were stuck in that floor for centuries. Geez, I wonder how long it would take for an average ranker to get to the top floor...


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 1, 2015)

^ iirc correctly, people could go back down to lower floors. Like how Androssi and company competed at the tournament in the previous arc.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 1, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Too many characters?



More like  beta is kind of just there.

When he went in to attack i was like the hell is beta doing here.....then i recall he was apart of team Novick.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 1, 2015)

I feel like I'm watching paint dry.

There doesn't seem to be any semantic meaning to anything that is going on right now.

.


----------



## Magic (Mar 1, 2015)

Damn, with each chapter this arc seems to disappoint me more and more somehow. Some of the drawing for the fight scenes are cool and all but ehhhhh......pacing of the story just so slow at the moment. Really feels like SIU is stalling until he plans out what happens next tbh, I do not envy his position.lol

Btw, I pray Baam uses the thorn in an upcoming battle over 10 minutes plus, and kills Rachel by accident in the process.


----------



## David (Mar 2, 2015)

Does Daniel's dialogue feel unbearably corny to you guys or have I just been overexposed to manga and fiction?


----------



## Magic (Mar 2, 2015)

I don't know if it's the translation, but ya its cliche and bad as fuck. This series ain't in my like top 5 anymore or whatever.

I'm going to stop caring


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 8, 2015)

Approximately 40 minutes til chapter.

Expectations are low.  Still, things could pick up.  Maybe.

.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 8, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> Expectations are low.  Still, things could pick up.  Maybe..



It's the only reason why I read ToG at the moment. Never thought I would actually consider dropping it


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 8, 2015)

[substitutescans]Kagamigami Chapter 1: The Shikigami User and the Great Detective 

Its online


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 8, 2015)

That was very dull.


----------



## Deleted member 237067 (Mar 8, 2015)

With what is little shown so far i am impressed by their little development


----------



## Kamina. (Mar 8, 2015)

Miseng 

Prince


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 9, 2015)

Miseng taller than Rak..


----------



## Jossaff (Mar 9, 2015)

I want to see how strong Ja Wangnan is now


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 9, 2015)

Jossaff said:


> I want to see how strong Ja Wangnan is now


----------



## Morglay (Mar 9, 2015)

Thinking they are relevant enough for a dramatic reintroduction. Cute.

This better pick up once they are on the train otherwise I will start to worry about the series.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 15, 2015)

Chapter in approximately 10 minutes...

.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 15, 2015)

Chapter is out now.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 15, 2015)

SCAN.

they were even fucking equal temporarily

.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 15, 2015)

Well, seems like the patience after a dozen shitty chapters is finally rewarded?


----------



## Bleach (Mar 15, 2015)

Ohhh shiiiiiit fucking Koon


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]5CfNarCjSHM[/YOUTUBE]

This chapter's ending in a nutshell


----------



## Morglay (Mar 15, 2015)

Thank fuck for that.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 15, 2015)

the face of the fucking bitch when he see's Koon... that made my sunday


----------



## Darth (Mar 15, 2015)

FINALLY.

Blue turtle hype


----------



## Black Mirror (Mar 15, 2015)

Shozan said:


> the face of the fucking bitch when he see's Koon... that made my sunday



Yeah, she saw her nemesis 

Maybe we will finally get to know what Headon wants to use Rachel for.


----------



## Magic (Mar 15, 2015)

Before I even read chapter

*Generic post complaining about chapter*


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 16, 2015)

So um i hope Koon has more back up because the fodder prince of zahard is not going to be enough.


----------



## Tangible (Mar 16, 2015)

Still waiting for Rak to get a chance to shitstomp someone


----------



## Magic (Mar 16, 2015)

Koon solos some poon


----------



## Darth (Mar 16, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> So um i hope Koon has more back up because the fodder prince of zahard is not going to be enough.



His intention was probably to just stall Rachel and crew, I doubt he actually wants to defeat them.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 16, 2015)

Darth said:


> His intention was probably to just stall Rachel and crew, I doubt he actually wants to defeat them.



I somehow doubt Koon would be there just to stall them. He's the kind of guy who strikes an opponent when he's sure he can hit them hard.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 16, 2015)

Raptor implied that Koon got a lot stronger over the timeskip, and there's reason to believe that Wangan is much better now. Koon commented on how much he improved towards the end of the Workshop Battle arc, and that was only after a month(?) of training. Besides, I'm pretty sure Yeon is with them, too.


----------



## Darth (Mar 16, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> I somehow doubt Koon would be there just to stall them. He's the kind of guy who strikes an opponent when he's sure he can hit them hard.



He's also the kind of guy who wouldn't go charging into FUG elites with just one other guy.


----------



## Magic (Mar 16, 2015)

Koon is leluche, hopefully he pulls some hax shit off.


----------



## blueblip (Mar 17, 2015)

Dat Koon 

This is how you do an entrance.

Though I have to wonder why SIU keeps shoving Rak off to the sidelines.


----------



## Kamina. (Mar 17, 2015)

blueblip said:


> Dat Koon
> 
> This is how you do an entrance.
> 
> Though I have to wonder why SIU keeps shoving Rak off to the sidelines.



Hes saving him to fight Enryu


----------



## Magic (Mar 17, 2015)

blueblip said:


> Dat Koon
> 
> This is how you do an entrance.
> 
> Though I have to wonder why SIU keeps shoving Rak off to the sidelines.


I don't get this either.....Rak has been reduced to a chibi mascot character.


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 17, 2015)

This is just keeps dragging on and on... I'm dropping this for now. I'll be back in a year or five.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 22, 2015)

Chap: Chapter 38


----------



## Deleted member 237067 (Mar 22, 2015)

Damn Wangnam ...


----------



## auem (Mar 22, 2015)

i am more and more getting interested in the backstory of Daniel,Aka and Boro....


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 22, 2015)

Jesus Christ, what happened to the art in this chapter? All the bodies (legs) look messed up, and Koon looks ridiculously off-model.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 22, 2015)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Jesus Christ, what happened to the art in this chapter? All the bodies (legs) look messed up, and Koon looks ridiculously off-model.



Agreed. Art seems to be fucked. SIU needing another break to fix his wrist?

And why did Wangwang become a pokemon trainer? Disappointing. I was hoping to see something more about the 'immortality' thing or whatever he has.


----------



## Aduro (Mar 22, 2015)

Its fun to see someone getting Kooned again, and that Wangnan is getting pretty badass. I think he might be Hatsu level now. 

What I don't get is why Rachel isn't even using a lighthouse, I mean I know she's probably coasted on other people's skills but she should be able to do something interesting by now besides be a bitch.


----------



## Succubus (Mar 22, 2015)

dafuq pokeballs.. 

finally! now things are getting interesting


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 22, 2015)

Wonder what kind of pokemon Wangnan got during the timeskip?
And Baam really should have kept running rather than stop to listen Aka's convo, which doesn't even involve him.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 22, 2015)

I was expecting Wagnam to be all melee beast with the pokeballs floating around him firing lasers/creating barriers when he needed. 

Now I am looking back like: "Why did I expect that?"

He had a good showing anyway.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 22, 2015)

Finally a good chapter. I was starting to lose interest in ToG to be honest, but this chapter had the old feeling. Wangnan seems pretty full of himself, considering he's still relying on his toys  Although this new pokeball seem pretty strong.

Also, we might meet Enryu soon - with all this talk about bringing people back to life (which Enryu supposedly can do) and with FUG wanting something from the hidden floor (and we know they want the power of an irregular above all else).


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 22, 2015)

Why is Baam still not on the fucking platform  ?! It shouldn't take this long isn't he some bad-ass mofo that owns pretty much 90 % of the people he meets?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 22, 2015)

PPsycho said:


> Also, we might meet Enryu soon - with all this talk about bringing people back to life (which Enryu supposedly can do) and with FUG wanting something from the hidden floor (and we know they want the power of an irregular above all else).



Now that would be interesting. I hope SIU is going to do this! Perhaps Enryu can slap some sense into Baam and make him less of a whiny ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) 



reaperunique said:


> Why is Baam still not on the fucking platform  ?! It shouldn't take this long isn't he some bad-ass mofo that owns pretty much 90 % of the people he meets?



He's only thinking about Rachel right now, so he's at 10% effectiveness...


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 22, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Perhaps Enryu can slap some sense into Baam and make him less of a whiny ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



.

I'm surprised this type of sentiment isn't more common.

Or that characters in the series don't make comments on Baam being "too soft" given the murderous environment they live in.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 22, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> .
> 
> I'm surprised this type of sentiment isn't more common.
> 
> Or that characters in the series don't make comments on Baam being "too soft" given the murderous environment they live in.



I find it even less understandable because of what Baam has gone through during the previous arcs. What he went through because of what *Rachel *triggered. And now he loses his freaking mind if he gets close to Rachel.

Its like watching Naruto hyperventilating over Sasuke all over again 

Hell, if it's pussy he wants, he should be chasing Hwaryun


----------



## Aduro (Mar 22, 2015)

PPsycho said:


> Finally a good chapter. I was starting to lose interest in ToG to be honest, but this chapter had the old feeling. Wangnan seems pretty full of himself, considering he's still relying on his toys  Although this new pokeball seem pretty strong.
> 
> Also, we might meet Enryu soon - with all this talk about bringing people back to life (which Enryu supposedly can do) and with FUG wanting something from the hidden floor (and we know they want the power of an irregular above all else).


Yeah, they should have replaced Wangnan's pokeballs with ultraballs or something.

I'm guessing the rebirth thing is going to be the biggest heap of BS used to lure in losers since Emile tho.


----------



## Kamina. (Mar 22, 2015)

koon


----------



## Jagger (Mar 22, 2015)

As someone pointed it, the art has been atrocious lately.


----------



## Kamina. (Mar 22, 2015)

Jagger said:


> As someone pointed it, the art has been atrocious lately.



I think its mainly due to SIU's drawing style along with his wrist problems, we do get the occasional well drawn panel though like when Boro beat the blonde guy.


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2015)

Wangnan going to catch a wild Casano.


----------



## Black Mirror (Mar 23, 2015)

So i guess Wangnan will get some Insignia weapon sealed in one of these balls at some point.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 23, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> So i guess Wangnan will get some Insignia weapon sealed in one of these balls at some point.



Sounds painful to get a weapon in your balls..


----------



## Black Mirror (Mar 25, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Sounds painful to get a weapon in your balls..



Black march was sealed in a needle 

inb4 casano turns into a pokemon haha


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 25, 2015)

"Casano, I choose you!!!"


----------



## Pliskin (Mar 25, 2015)

Man, if a rock would fall down right now, crush Bam and make this Koon's story I would basically feel nothing. Except 'yay Koon ' of course.

Really dropped the MC ball hard since his Viole days.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 29, 2015)

5 hours & maybe 17-25 minutes till chapter.

I wonder if I'll still be awake.

.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 29, 2015)

Why do I get the feeling we (again) will not get a fight in today's chapter? 
Perhaps SIU just trolled me one time too many. He always makes me think that something is about to happen, and then he finds a way to not do it. Not inherently bad, but he should not forget that sometimes *something *has to happen. Or readers will lose interest.


----------



## Deleted member 237067 (Mar 29, 2015)

Its out: Chapter 183


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 29, 2015)

.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 29, 2015)

Poor Hwa Ryun.. nobody cares about her 

Especially not dramaqueen Baam. "Rachel?" Hyperventilation scene again?


----------



## Deleted member 237067 (Mar 29, 2015)

Woah that tag team of Yiwha and Wangnam and plus the use of "buying" Ms.Sophia is a nice touch and the antimatter damn Cassano got the end of the stick of getting fodderized

Koon is hilarious just slicing it up and then toying around with Rachel

Some unknown FUG dude is gonna wreck shit soon ... Incoming plot purpose/armor to save rachel

Baam finally gets to the top


Koons baiting is almost as good as Frankenstein's


----------



## Pliskin (Mar 29, 2015)

Sadly the good guys were a second to slow to kill Rachel.

Now her defender is here, he is gonna save her while sobbing like a chump.

Even Koon admits Bam sees her as a bright star.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 29, 2015)

Pliskin said:


> Sadly the good guys were a second to slow to kill Rachel.
> 
> Now her defender is here, he is gonna save her while sobbing like a chump.
> 
> Even Koon admits Bam sees her as a bright star.



If only Baam would immediately use some bigass attack *against *Rachel next chapter. "Bright star my ass, you pushed my over the edge you ugly hag!" Oh, the surprise on her face would be worth a thousand panels 

That said, Baam's position has become a bit of a wildcard now.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 29, 2015)

This last scene was the most predictable ending to a chapter in history of everything. Still a cliffhanger though, I hope Baam will use this opportunity to get his shit together.

On the upside, I'm glad SIU made Rachel actually do something - I think it's the first time in the whole story she did something other than stand still in a battle. She also seems pretty strong, still out of Koons' league of course, but that was a nice surprise as well.


----------



## Magic (Mar 29, 2015)

TOG verse has guns right?

It would be super in character for Koon to pull out a pistol and pop one in Rachel's knee right? Like it seems like something he would do. I'm sure Baam would forgive him...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 29, 2015)

I think, at this point, if Koon tried to do anything further he'd just get cockblocked by a reverse flow from Baam.


----------



## Pliskin (Mar 29, 2015)

Yep. Koon has lost, Bam is like Rachel's plot shield made flesh.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 29, 2015)

PPsycho said:


> This last scene was the most predictable ending to a chapter in history of everything. Still a cliffhanger though, I hope Baam will use this opportunity to get his shit together.
> 
> On the upside, I'm glad SIU made Rachel actually do something - I think it's the first time in the whole story she did something other than stand still in a battle. She also seems pretty strong, still out of Koons' league of course, but that was a nice surprise as well.



Lol this. I was like "Did she just attack...wtf".


----------



## Aduro (Mar 29, 2015)

ensoriki said:


> Lol this. I was like "Did she just attack...wtf".



It was a little weird, but in the Floor of Test there were a couple of hints that Rachel could fight. When Androssi saw her she teamed up because her instincts told her she would make a bad enemy, she was a best seed, and she is an irregular and a person of  interest to FUG who has hung around with other prominent regulars so she might be expected to pull her weight.

Still I think its also the first time we've seen a lighthouse used offensively on its own, if Koon didn't have white heavenly mirror it could have been effective.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 29, 2015)

Well, we can't really judge her skills with that.
For all we know that lighthouse was stronger than normal.
With F.U.G. giving her stuff, a powerful weapon to compensate for her lack of talent isn't that far fetched.


----------



## Succubus (Mar 30, 2015)

Im so hyped for the next chapter 

but I've got a bad feeling that Baam want to bring Rachel back like Nardo


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 30, 2015)

I want Baam to say 2 things to her: "why" and "bye".


----------



## OS (Mar 31, 2015)

OHHHHHHSHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT

finally a great chapter.


----------



## Magic (Mar 31, 2015)

Bikko said:


> Im so hyped for the next chapter
> 
> but I've got a bad feeling that Baam want to bring Rachel back like Nardo


Could go either way. Judging by how he was earlier this arc he likely goes nardo.


----------



## David (Mar 31, 2015)

Did anyone else get the vibe that Rachel was about to turn into Mr. Hyde?

Or was it just SIU's usual weird ass art?


----------



## Magic (Mar 31, 2015)

That isn't Rachel's hand or Rachel saying that.

It's the dude who's face is hidden by his jedi robe/hoody.


----------



## Kamina. (Mar 31, 2015)

If Baam starts his usual Rachel whining shit Koon just needs to seal his ass in the knife.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 31, 2015)

RemChu said:


> That isn't Rachel's hand or Rachel saying that.
> 
> It's the dude who's face is hidden by his jedi robe/hoody.



That's why I expect that nothing will happen next chapter. That other character will save Rachel, and they'll board the train, and Baam, Koon, and all the others are to follow. And most likely it is triggered because:



Kamina. said:


> If Baam starts his usual Rachel whining shit Koon just needs to seal his ass in the knife.



This. Baam will go full hyperventilation-Naruto on us.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 31, 2015)

David said:


> Did anyone else get the vibe that Rachel was about to turn into Mr. Hyde?
> 
> Or was it just SIU's usual weird ass art?



.

I wonder if the mystery character is the Traveller.


----------



## Black Mirror (Apr 1, 2015)

I hope it will go like this:

Rachel: Baam, I...
Baam: It's ok, Rachel. It doesn't matter anymore.
Rachel: What do you mean?
Baam: We are going back, you and I.
Rachel: *flashback of the dungeon* ... you monster...
Baam: you will be my star again and I will watch you.
Rachel: Get away, get away, you monster, ahhhhhhh, help me
Baam: We will stay there until the time ends.

If however baam decides to marry her there... I dont know .(


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 5, 2015)

Its out.
"Notable Threat Number 1

This was a wasted chapter.
Seriously, while I was reading the chapter, I couldn't help thinking that all they were gonna do was stare at each other.
And I was practically right.


Well, at least  Rachel groupies can't use the " she probably knew F.U.G. wanted to  fake his death" excuse, since this chapter confirms she was really going for the kill with Baam.


----------



## Jossaff (Apr 5, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> I hope it will go like this:
> 
> Rachel: Baam, I...
> Baam: It's ok, Rachel. It doesn't matter anymore.
> ...



  No pls no.


Baam get over that sadistic bitch!


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2015)

"Tell her that I missed her"

damn, the feels....I feel bad for Baam. Rachel is pretty much his maternal figure. Even if abused he still going to love her I guess. If the writing was better Baam should be less trusting/firendly from others after Rachel betrayed him. He should be destructive, like the way the Beta kid was.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 5, 2015)

I don't think Rachel is a bad person she's definitely hiding something from Baam...

 It was also hinted that panel where Rachel looks so sad.. is it obvious she still has feelings for Baam


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 5, 2015)

Succubus said:


> I don't think Rachel is a bad person she's definitely hiding something from Baam...
> 
> It was also hinted that panel where Rachel looks so sad.. is it obvious she still has feelings for Baam





She just confirmed that she intended to kill him. She better have a damn good reason for doing something like that..


----------



## Luciana (Apr 5, 2015)

"How have you been?" 

Baam, if there is something you have, is time. Go to a goddamn psychologist.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 5, 2015)

Baam needs a punch in the face.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 5, 2015)

Baam wants them Sweet Sugar Walls.

Can't  blame the dude. Vagina is a universal level power.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 5, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Baam wants them Sweet Sugar Walls.
> 
> Can't  blame the dude. Vagina is a universal level power.




If it was just that, he wouldn't bother.
I mean he has the towers super model equivalents throwing themselves at him, for Pete's sake.

Rachel is barely in the average category according to the characters.
However it seems Baam was thoroughly Stockholm'd by her.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 5, 2015)

Baam and Rachel glimpse one another.  They immediately hyperventilate and sweat as if in preparation for rigorous physical activity.

Now we'll have 5,000 chapters of romantic innuendos and teasing.  If we're lucky they might progress to holding hands in the 5,001st chapter.

.


----------



## Aduro (Apr 5, 2015)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Baam needs a punch in the face.



Lets hope its only that far, Baam and Rachel are both in a high up place again.


----------



## Tangible (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm glad SIU felt all the panels of Baam staring at Rachel were important. Kubo levels of wasted time.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 5, 2015)

Tangible said:


> I'm glad SIU felt all the panels of Baam staring at Rachel were important. Kubo levels of wasted time.



Oh  please, as if SIU is even close to the greatest panel-waste-genius in the world 


Somebody please give Baam a firm kick in the nuts and tell him to stop acting like a whiny ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). For fucks sake, I thought Naruto's hyperventilation crap was bad.. Though now I think about it, Baam is at least going dramaqueen over a girl, even though its a plain one, and not a dude,

Still.. I expected more from SIU.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 5, 2015)

How does Baam hyperventilating over a girl make it any better than Naruto doing the same to a guy? I didn't know sexuality or gender were relevant here.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 5, 2015)

Atlantic Storm said:


> How does Baam hyperventilating over a girl make it any better than Naruto doing the same to a guy? I didn't know sexuality or gender were relevant here.



It doesn't/it isn't. At least Naruto dealt with the situation at hand before suffering a panic attack induced by PTSD.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 5, 2015)

Atlantic Storm said:


> How does Baam hyperventilating over a girl make it any better than Naruto doing the same to a guy? I didn't know sexuality or gender were relevant here.



In Baam's case, SIU could at least pull the 'romantic subplot' card. Or the 'older sister figure' card. With Naruto, I just kept asking myself: why is he chasing after Sasuke again? Like it or not, Rachel at least had a very important role in Baam's life. She taught him pretty much everything he knows. So much of who Baam is can be credited to her. Sasuke and Naruto, by contrast... well lets say that I have more reasons to understand Baam hyperventilating over Rachel, then Naruto, who hardly seemed to have a bond with Sasuke at that point in the story. Not to mention that Naruto's response at that point just felt out of place, and utterly stupid.



Morglay said:


> It doesn't/it isn't. At least Naruto dealt with the situation at hand before suffering a panic attack induced by PTSD.



Let's hope Baam regains his manhood and kicks her skinny ass, next chapter!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 5, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> In Baam's case, SIU could at least pull the 'romantic subplot' card. Or the 'older sister figure' card. With Naruto, I just kept asking myself: why is he chasing after Sasuke again?
> 
> Like it or not, Rachel at least had a very important role in Baam's life. Sasuke and Naruto, by contrast... well lets say that I have more reasons to understand Baam hyperventilating over Rachel, then Naruto, who hardly seemed to have a bond with Sasuke at that point.



It's not that much different, really. For both Naruto and Baam, Sasuke and Rachel represent the first ever 'bonds' they had in their lives. It's a bit better executed in Tower of God, but their unhealthy levels of dedication are both contrived -- subtext of romance or otherwise.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 5, 2015)

Atlantic Storm said:


> It's not that much different, really. For both Naruto and Baam, Sasuke and Rachel represent the first ever 'bonds' they had in their lives. It's a bit better executed in Tower of God, but their unhealthy levels of dedication are both contrived -- subtext of romance or otherwise.



But bonds... Rachel taught Baam everything. And for Naruto, well, Sasuke smiled when sitting near the water when he thought Naruto wasn't looking. 

They're both fucked up, I agree on that, but I can understand Baam better. Though personally, I still don't really get it why Naruto insisted on Sasuke being his friend. Any friend who did what Sasuke did, was no longer my friend 
Baam and Rachel, on the other hand, are more like family. at least imho


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> In Baam's case, SIU could at least pull the 'romantic subplot' card. Or the 'older sister figure' card. With Naruto, I just kept asking myself: why is he chasing after Sasuke again? Like it or not, Rachel at least had a very important role in Baam's life. She taught him pretty much everything he knows. So much of who Baam is can be credited to her. Sasuke and Naruto, by contrast... well lets say that I have more reasons to understand Baam hyperventilating over Rachel, then Naruto, who hardly seemed to have a bond with Sasuke at that point in the story. Not to mention that Naruto's response at that point just felt out of place, and utterly stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope Baam regains his manhood and* kicks her skinny ass*, next chapter!


"Should I tell her how much I missed her"

not happening bud.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 5, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> But bonds... Rachel taught Baam everything. And for Naruto, well, Sasuke smiled when sitting near the water when he thought Naruto wasn't looking.
> 
> They're both fucked up, I agree on that, but I can understand Baam better. Though personally, I still don't really get it why Naruto insisted on Sasuke being his friend. Any friend who did what Sasuke did, was no longer my friend
> Baam and Rachel, on the other hand, are more like family. at least imho



I can sort of agree why Baam would have better reason to be attached to Rachel, but at this juncture - where Rachel has blatantly tried to kill him, is actively working with the enemy and whose actions nearly killed one of his other best friends - I think Baam's reaction is entirely unrealistic. Less stupid than Naruto's, but still incredibly frustrating.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 5, 2015)

The quality of this webtoon went down so much, holy fucking shit, I just caught up to it and it's just noooooooo

Someone needs to tell this guy that having a cliffhanger at the end of your chap for 10 million fucking chaps in a row is not a thing any sensible writer does.


----------



## David (Apr 5, 2015)

That chapter went extremely, completely as expected.


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2015)

HAHAAHAHAH DAVID

was one big stall for time...


----------



## David (Apr 5, 2015)

Woah what, I said something funny? 

Yea I just meant that absolutely nothing happened outside of Baam going Nardo..


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2015)

Viewers reaction from reading this chapter.


----------



## David (Apr 5, 2015)

It was pretty much that, yea xD


----------



## Succubus (Apr 5, 2015)

My reaction when i read the chapter


----------



## Pliskin (Apr 5, 2015)

Man, fuck Bam. I'm officially Team Rachel now, the guy is practically asking to be abused. I think the main problem is that we never had any other character giving Bam 'the talk'.  They all seem to go along with his obsesson as if it was normal.


I wonder if SIU has a payoff in mind or if we are genuinly supposed to feel sympathy for Bam for still being attached. Cause I am just annoyed at this point


----------



## Luciana (Apr 5, 2015)

Pliskin said:


> Man, fuck Bam. I'm officially Team Rachel now, the guy is practically asking to be abused. I think the main problem is that we never had any other character giving Bam 'the talk'.  They all seem to go along with his obsesson as if it was normal.
> 
> 
> I wonder if SIU has a payoff in mind or if we are genuinly supposed to feel sympathy for Bam for still being attached. Cause I am just annoyed at this point



I was team Rachel from the beginning. He had no reason to follow her...forgiven first time, ok, it was too sudden, it made sense. But after she made fucking clear she wants nothing to do with him, he just fucking keeps going after her. The K-pop girl was right, he's clingy as hell.


----------



## Kamina. (Apr 6, 2015)

Rachel's "sad" expression & trembling w.e is just because she knows shes a shit cunt of a person.

I expected the usual whiny shit from Baam but come on an entire chapter of two people staring at each other

Why did nothing come of this? 






SIU really needs to sort Baam's shit out.

Edit: SIU deliberately kept this chapter as the staring contest because he didn't want to add the resolution for their meet up this chapter.  Thats what im getting from the blog post google translated.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 6, 2015)

Kamina. said:


> Edit: SIU deliberately kept this chapter as the staring contest because he didn't want to add the resolution for their meet up this chapter.  Thats what im getting from the blog post google translated.





Really? So he thinks a stare-off is better than giving him actual arguments? For fucks sake, let him revert to Viole again! This wimpy Baam is annoying the hell out of me. It was nice in the 2nd floor, but one should at least expect him to have learned *something *from the entire damn ordeal  

But no... "hi rachel, nice weather isn't it?" 

Where did Jyu 'I kill without hesitation' Viole Grace go?

On Rachel's side of the equation though: why did she do it? I bet there's more to it then 'seeing the stars',  and 'afraid of the night (Baam)'.


----------



## Kamina. (Apr 6, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Really? So he thinks a stare-off is better than giving him actual arguments? For fucks sake, let him revert to Viole again! This wimpy Baam is annoying the hell out of me. It was nice in the 2nd floor, but one should at least expect him to have learned *something *from the entire damn ordeal
> 
> But no... "hi rachel, nice weather isn't it?"
> 
> ...



I really have no idea, a proper translation is probably going to make more sense.

Heres the post:


SIU better have the best explanation ever created if he wants us to see Rachel as a "good" person though.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 6, 2015)

Kamina. said:


> SIU better have the best explanation ever created if he wants us to see Rachel as a "good" person though.



Personally, I'm still believing SIU deliberately left something out about Baam's youth with Rachel. I mean, they were in that cave, next he wore clothes and had a knife, while Rachel was running away from him? And what was that shot when Baam lost it (after being hit by Hwa Ryun)
Was that 'something'  the thing that made Rachel so afraid of Baam? Or was it something that the devious bunny-demon said? 

Anyway, her attempt to kill Baam is confirmed. Her motivations, on the other hand, are still not out in the open. At least, so I think. And if SIU keeps focussing on the 'stare down'... well, it wouldn't be the first anticlimactic ending of one of ToG's plot. 

SIU is such a tease


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 6, 2015)

Leave Baam alone guys.

Dude has the mind of like a Pre-teen. He grew up in a cave.


----------



## Pliskin (Apr 6, 2015)

^The dude had years to overcome that. I mean this story is supposed to take place over huge spans of time, given that I think Bam's flaws are not that easily to overlook simply because of his shitty past.


----------



## Black Mirror (Apr 6, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Leave Baam alone guys.
> 
> He grew up in a cave.





fixed.

And he pbbly didnt even see her naked or himself...


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 6, 2015)

Pliskin said:


> ^The dude had years to overcome that. I mean this story is supposed to take place over huge spans of time, given that I think Bam's flaws are not that easily to overlook simply because of his shitty past.



Years training with FUG. Years as slayer-candidate. Struggle to regain his freedom. He suffered all the blood, sweat, and tears he needed to grow up. Even if it is in a twisted way. And still he reverts to his naive self? 

The only reason I can think of is the default 'happy go lucky' sickness most shonen story suffer from. I found ToG so refreshing because with Viole, it had a main character who wasn't a naive goody-two-shoes. 

I'm still hoping he gets pissed, though I know I'm lying to myself


----------



## Aduro (Apr 6, 2015)

Pliskin said:


> ^The dude had years to overcome that. I mean this story is supposed to take place over huge spans of time, given that I think Bam's flaws are not that easily to overlook simply because of his shitty past.



He's a more mature adult, but if you think about it Rachel is more than enough to give him issues on his own. She was like a parent, teacher and best friend all at once to him and she tried to kill him. I'm not surprised he's more confused and disbelieving than anything else.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't think it's unrealistic that Baam wouldn't know how to react to seeing Rachel. I mean due to Baam's circumstance Rachel fills the roll of mother, sister, and love interest. She tried to leave him and later tried to kill him, but he's in denial, just like most people would be if their family members tried to kill them. Now that she has made it clear that, she was trying to kill him and he can no longer deny this fact is where SIU has to deliver a compelling reaction for Baam. So it's next chapter i'll be scrutinizing, not this one.

With that said it certainly was annoying that all we got this chapter was a staring contest.


----------



## Pliskin (Apr 7, 2015)

Don't get me wrong, I am not trying to be an internet tough guy here. Being fucked up temporarily is completely normal for a teenager for these experiences. The problem is that they are not teenagers. They just look like it. SIU wanted to have an ambitiuous story involving ancient characters climbing the tower over decades of years. Half of Baam's friends have 100s of years of experience. Baam himself has gained so much more life experience since entering the tower than anyone of us will most likely in our lifespans. 

The fact that he still seems to be the naive goody two shoes clinging to Rachel from chap 1 breaks the scope and supposed length of the story and is seriously immersion breaking for me. The fact that a couple of people in the 100+ years age range go along with it is even worse. It shows to that SIU is mainly writing teenagers and forgetting about their backstory of them being ancient survival experts that have gone through hell too many times to count.

Kind of the Twillight conundrum, with the Cullens supposedy being ancient but at the same time going through all the high school drama that is supposed to endear them to teenage readers.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 7, 2015)

Pliskin said:


> Don't get me wrong, I am not trying to be an internet tough guy here. Being fucked up temporarily is completely normal for a teenager for these experiences. The problem is that they are not teenagers. They just look like it. SIU wanted to have an ambitiuous story involving ancient characters climbing the tower over decades of years. Half of Baam's friends have 100s of years of experience. Baam himself has gained so much more life experience since entering the tower than anyone of us will most likely in our lifespans.



So you realize they live for a ridiculous amount of time. Too long to be classed as human in our universe. It is only natural that reaching maturity will take a lot longer - seeing as the cast still look pubescent. Being humanoid doesn't mean you are by default human. The world they grow up in, the amount of time they live for and their experiences are far too different from ours for me to make sweeping statements about how they should behave/judge characters normality in a non-relative context. Stop being such a bigot.


----------



## Pliskin (Apr 7, 2015)

To each his own my friend. I find it hard personally to feel empathy for characters at all in that case though, I mean if they are not human in behaviour and nature at all but eldritch abominations to whom time is without consequence, how am I supposed to feel anything reading their stories?

It would be like reading a story with an entire cast of Borg, sure they might not share my moral standards, but what the hell am I supposed to be invested in reading that then?


----------



## blueblip (Apr 7, 2015)

Pliskin said:


> Don't get me wrong, I am not trying to be an internet tough guy here. Being fucked up temporarily is completely normal for a teenager for these experiences. The problem is that they are not teenagers. They just look like it. SIU wanted to have an ambitiuous story involving ancient characters climbing the tower over decades of years. Half of Baam's friends have 100s of years of experience. Baam himself has gained so much more life experience since entering the tower than anyone of us will most likely in our lifespans.
> 
> The fact that he still seems to be the naive goody two shoes clinging to Rachel from chap 1 breaks the scope and supposed length of the story and is seriously immersion breaking for me. The fact that a couple of people in the 100+ years age range go along with it is even worse. It shows to that SIU is mainly writing teenagers and forgetting about their backstory of them being ancient survival experts that have gone through hell too many times to count.
> 
> Kind of the Twillight conundrum, with the Cullens supposedy being ancient but at the same time going through all the high school drama that is supposed to endear them to teenage readers.


Well, the inverse is also probably true.

By that, I mean we don't know how long Baam spent in that hole of his, and we don't know how long Rachel stayed with Baam in that hole. The former could have been anywhere from a few years to multiple decades, while the later could have been anywhere from a few days to multiple decades. If both end up being multiple decades, then it's only natural that Baam is going to take that much longer to 'get over' the person who literally was akin to a god to him. You can't overwrite those kind of intense emotions so easily, given the gravity of Baam's situation.

And Baam will always be naive. He has never had a chance to learn nuanced human emotions such as lying and stuff since, you know, he never interacted with another human being during his formative years, and then after that, he interacted with exactly one person who had no reason nor the opportunity to lie or deceive him, given their situations.


----------



## Face (Apr 12, 2015)

Like it or not this is how it's going to be till the end of the manhwa. 

Baam's only reason for going up the tower is Rachel and only Rachel. He cares for his team however that does not mean he has any interest in climbing the tower for them. 

If he loses faith in her, he will stop climbing the tower. End of story. Headon knew that which is why he sent her up. I think some of us need to accept this. Unfortunately this is what SIU has decided to do and it's not likely to change.


edit:

Sometimes I wonder what would happen if they killed off Rachel. Then they would either kidnap Koon or Rak to see if Baam would want to climb the tower. Would that even work?


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 12, 2015)

About 4 hours and 25 minutes til chapter.

Asians love their delayed gratification based storylines where a character pursues a goal or relationship and has to overcome significant obstacles to get anywhere in lyfe.  

Whether its Naruto taking 700 chapters to hold Sasuke's hand in spirit.  Or Kenshiro taking hundreds of chapters to get his girlfriend back.  You're normally in for the long haul.

While asian storytelling tends to focus more on tragedies and delayed gratification, western storytelling typically revolves more around instant gratification.  

I've always wondered if individual storytelling formats reflect or influence differences between eastern and western mentalities.

.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 12, 2015)

Interesting point.. if you look at western comics, they rarely give you long stories. Mostly one album has one story, etc. Character are generally rather shallow, and don't undergo as much character development as their eastern counterparts. Perhaps Asian people are more patient, while Western culture is more about 'instant' as you say. Like tv; we have to be entertained instantly, or zap on to the next channel. Perhaps its superficial; not wanting to take the time and effort to really dive into a story. While Asian culture... The dedication is far greater. Sometimes it borders to obsession and insanity, if you see what some fandoms do. 

As for Baam: I don't mind the theme about instant/delayed gratification. I do mind, however, the subject itself. Why is Baam reverting to his wimpy self, after all the things he experienced previously (seems inconsistent or ooc to me). And why is he still acting like this to Rachel, knowing full well that she betrayed him. That she threw him into FUG's arms. And that she now cooperates with FUG. Unless he believes she was forced by FUG to do such things.. Dunno. Not really aware if Koon told him everything about Rachel. Doesn't change the fact that I think that Baam should at least feel some anger.


----------



## Deleted member 237067 (Apr 12, 2015)

Chapter is out: Chapter 166


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 12, 2015)

Another boring chapter, but the art was on point so I'm slightly inclined to be a bit more sympathetic.


----------



## Aduro (Apr 12, 2015)

Man, Baam was too much of a bitch until his last panel, he should have had more doubt and conflicted feelings, saying he still had faith in her was too much.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 12, 2015)

"Unacceptable" 

Yes Baam, that ending was definitely unacceptable. Good that he dropped the wimpish act, or so it seems. 

And does the Thorn have a will of its own?

I want Baam crushing Cassano


----------



## Luciana (Apr 12, 2015)

"I don't care about the things you want, all I care about is me" 
And then he dares to get pissed off.

I know this dude did not have a normal...childhood. But how many years have passed since he entered the tower...


----------



## Face (Apr 12, 2015)

I hope this isn't one of those moments where the one who is rejected suddenly decides to kill his love interest because he can't live without her. I hope Baam isn't that type of person.


----------



## Pineapples (Apr 12, 2015)

I think it's a little over 6 years; 5 years time skip from Floor of Test and then 1 year time skip from Workshop Battle. Looks like Baam is going to unleash the Thorn. Should be fun to see what chaos that brings. 

I'm most interested in how seeing how Yuri crashes the party. Though that probably won't happen until later on the Hell Train.


----------



## Black Mirror (Apr 12, 2015)

Anyone else got the feeling from last page that Yura is about to face her death?

It is time for Yuri to appear guys 


I always thought Baam was some kind of monster. Rachel was put in that hole for a reason. 

The question now should be, what will motivate Baam to climb the tower?


----------



## Pineapples (Apr 12, 2015)

I also thought that the door to the Hell Train looked pretty ominious. There were dark shadows/vapors emanating from it when Yura opened the door.

If Rachel does get taken out, I imagine Baam would only keep climbing if his friends' lives (especially if its Koon or Rak) are on the line.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 12, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Anyone else got the feeling from last page that Yura is about to face her death?
> 
> It is time for Yuri to appear guys
> 
> ...



Other than his current group of friends? How about the injustice of the Tower's system? Because, apart from its criminal side, FUG also had a point about the system being rotten. Remember previous arc? It's time Baam opens his eyes, and looks beyond himself and his friends, and uses his power to bring change to the tower!


----------



## Bleach (Apr 12, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Anyone else got the feeling from last page that Yura is about to face her death?



I was hoping Baam would explode with power from the thorn and shit would fly everywhere and it would kill Yura at the least. Then I saw the door opening and it looks frightening enough.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 12, 2015)

Well baam just got confirmation that the sugar walls are off limits.

Dude is about to explode.


----------



## Aduro (Apr 12, 2015)

Pineapples said:


> I also thought that the door to the Hell Train looked pretty ominious. There were dark shadows/vapors emanating from it when Yura opened the door.



Its called the Hell Train. It would be a bit of a non-sequitur if it was all sunshine and rainbows.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 12, 2015)

dam cliffhanger

I hope some bad things happen if Bams losing his mind


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 12, 2015)

Rachels fear of Baam is starting to make more sense. Dudes is seriously obsessive.
"How dare you value anything over me?"


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 12, 2015)

Anyone think mystery hoodie guy is the Traveller.

Baam is like a mood swinging, hormone raging, teenager with a nuke on his shoulder.  Plot shields are the main reason this might end well.

.


----------



## Magic (Apr 12, 2015)

Cassano "this isnt even my final form bro"

My one problem with this chapter is things are too calm, for the present situation. I like that Baam has finally displayed the emotion of "anger". Finally some emotional character development. Everything else was fine, but ugh really want a change of scenery, get inside the train already, also REALLY WANT, to see Rachel maimed by a nuke attack where she can't walk for real.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 14, 2015)

Plot twist: Baam slaughters Rachel and decides to destroy the Tower, because climbing it was more important than him. He then takes her place in FUG's team and becomes a villain, this time willingly. Koon (or Wangnan) takes the mantle of the main character.

Joking aside, Baam's response was... curious. It didn't imply "I get it now, I have my closure, from now on we are enemies, you and I". It was more like "I will make you care, by force if I have to". It's the first time Baam expressed an emotion like this. I am very looking forward to the next chapter, hope we'll get a clear sign of what's next in terms of Baam's goal.


----------



## Face (Apr 14, 2015)

Any chance that shadow in the train is poken? The Guide did say that Karaka will make an appearance.


----------



## Jossaff (Apr 15, 2015)

Baam......oh boy im scared


----------



## Black Mirror (Apr 16, 2015)

Anyone knows how SIU's wrist is doing? We didnt have a break in a long time now.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 16, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Anyone knows how SIU's wrist is doing? We didnt have a break in a long time now.



I would see the irony if he'd announce a break after next Sunday 

Haven't read anything on it. He changed his artstyle because of it, so perhaps that's working?


----------



## Kamina. (Apr 16, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Anyone knows how SIU's wrist is doing? We didnt have a break in a long time now.



Only thing he mentioned about his hand was he got cut up cooking food, nothing specific about the wrist.


----------



## Kamina. (Apr 19, 2015)

Too many wasted panels but holy shit that end was incredible.


----------



## Black Mirror (Apr 19, 2015)

RIP FUG.

Damn, we gotta admit it now. Only some high ranker can stop dit now and Yuri is likely the one to interfere.

But dis is so fucking amazing.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Apr 19, 2015)

Fucking finally 

Kill them all yung blood


----------



## Deleted member 237067 (Apr 19, 2015)

Daniel: "You want to see Roen alive?"
Baam: "Nope"

lol


----------



## Black Mirror (Apr 19, 2015)

I just noticed that it was Daniel he hammered into the ground or am I wrong?


----------



## Succubus (Apr 19, 2015)

BAAM


----------



## Kamina. (Apr 19, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> I just noticed that it was Daniel he hammered into the ground or am I wrong?



It was lol, guess hes not gonna be resurrecting anyone anytime.


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2015)

Dude with the freckles an anti hero? Trying to revive a dead gf lol.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 19, 2015)

*OHHHH SHIIIIIT!!!*  I was so borderline for so long.  I can't believe such a simple scene was all it took.  But I'm all in again.  Fuck a hell train, we got things going on here.  _"Not.  Going.  Anywhere."_


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2015)

I don't know if SIU can keep up the fan service though.


----------



## Black Mirror (Apr 19, 2015)

RemChu said:


> I don't know if SIU can keep up the fan service though.



Enemy got hwa. What do you think they gonna do to her? Something tells me, Rachel will rip off her remaining eye and what other nasty stuff might come into that evil mind.


----------



## Pliskin (Apr 19, 2015)

Good climax, even though 90% of the chapter was a waste. Feel like this story could finally be back on track (maybe), but this arc has me questioning SIU's ability to pace a story.


----------



## OS (Apr 19, 2015)

yassssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 19, 2015)

Where you guys reading tog?


----------



## yo586 (Apr 19, 2015)

Line webtoon, the official site.

Im not as juiced as the rest of you, would be if Baam was in revenge fuck shit up mode, but he's in creepy possessive stalker mode instead. Was hoping he'd man up, not go more clingy.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 19, 2015)

yo586 said:


> Line webtoon, the official site.
> 
> Im not as juiced as the rest of you, would be if Baam was in revenge fuck shit up mode, but he's in creepy possessive stalker mode instead. Was hoping he'd man up, not go more clingy.



True.. though I prefer this Baam over the faggotized Baam we had in the previous chapter. I mean, these panels..


*Spoiler*: __ 











Just.. WOW. SIU hasn't drawn Baam this badass since his early Viole days! Sadly the chapter had a lot of wasted panels in it, somewhat disrupting the pacing. On the other hand, the suspense was good too. 

I'm just hoping we won't get another anticlimax in the next chapter. SIU has a bad habit of doing that. Still, this chapter at least showed me that he hasn't lost his touch entirely!


----------



## Luciana (Apr 19, 2015)

And here I am like "Fucking stalker attacked freckles "


----------



## Pliskin (Apr 19, 2015)

yo586 said:


> Line webtoon, the official site.
> 
> Im not as juiced as the rest of you, would be if Baam was in revenge fuck shit up mode, but he's in creepy possessive stalker mode instead. Was hoping he'd man up, not go more clingy.



True. Though to me it felt as SIU does not intend to potray Baam as badass, but as a very very dangerous manchild. Koon flatout states that he is troubled by having to watch him and Baam himself did not get a badass one liner but instead 'I will not let you have more important things than me'-

Negative character development is very welcome at this point (to me at least) since it finally acknowledges his crepy obsession and does not try to potray it as healthy. See Naruto Sasuke for the polar opposite of potrayal.

Also, seeing thorn's power has me hyped, not gonna lie. Baam killing a guy trying to getr _his_ ex gf back for irony is icing on the cake.


----------



## yo586 (Apr 19, 2015)

Pliskin said:


> True. Though to me it felt as SIU does not intend to potray Baam as badass, but as a very very dangerous manchild. Koon flatout states that he is troubled by having to watch him and Baam himself did not get a badass one liner but instead 'I will not let you have more important things than me'-
> 
> Negative character development is very welcome at this point (to me at least) since it finally acknowledges his crepy obsession and does not try to potray it as healthy. See Naruto Sasuke for the polar opposite of potrayal.
> 
> Also, seeing thorn's power has me hyped, not gonna lie. Baam killing a guy trying to getr _his_ ex gf back for irony is icing on the cake.



Ya I guess you are right. I was hoping for him to get away from the direction of manchild, but seems he is making the display more obvious. Hard to follow a hero/protag like this, especially when his character lacks depth and I no longer trust the author to bring a satisfactory progression to him.

Think this chapter confirms its time for me to put this manwha on break and wait for some content to build up... too hard to read Baam as is. I miss the mature seeming kid who spoke up to Yu Han Sung and took on impossible odds. This guy is just, well, a toddler in a teenager's body.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 19, 2015)

I like possessive, clingy, scary Baam.  Perfect or a hero, why does the tower deserve baam to be a good person again?


----------



## Luciana (Apr 19, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> I like possessive, clingy, scary Baam.  Perfect or a hero, why does the tower deserve baam to be a good person again?




That's not the issue. It's that he's boring as hell. Everybody surronding him is more interesting. 

Yes, his background, where he came from, why he was in that cave, and the fact he's an irregular is interesting. He, himself, is boring as hell. His whole reason for climbing isn't related to his interesting bits, but because he wants his mom with him...


----------



## yo586 (Apr 19, 2015)

Amen Luciana. An ok, if boring, side character. A terrible character for a plot to revolve around, IMO. At this point, Prince or Beta are more attractive mains, and that is saying something.

I'm mostly so butthurt cause there IS so much potential to him. End of part 1/beginning 2 he was easily my favorite Shonen lead. Just kinda devolved from there.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 19, 2015)

So much fucking rekt. I love it


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2015)

yo586 said:


> Amen Luciana. An ok, if boring, side character. A terrible character for a plot to revolve around, IMO. At this point, Prince or Beta are more attractive mains, and that is saying something.
> 
> I'm mostly so butthurt cause there IS so much potential to him. End of part 1/beginning 2 he was easily my favorite Shonen lead. Just kinda devolved from there.



ya everyone else more fleshed out.....


----------



## OS (Apr 19, 2015)

Early part 2 baam was more likable too. Though I'm guessing he'll change soon and stop being clingy to rachel. Time for him to be his own man and get with yihwa best girl.


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2015)

Like this is a cool universe and all but tired of all these chasing after girl shit

1. Chasing Rachel sociopath

2. Chasing after girl in phone

3. Chasing Girl who created me and my weapon bros in a lab

4. Chasing Dead girl

5. Upcoming rescue Hwa Ryun arc....



@OS

Koon is best grill.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 19, 2015)

Baam has been awesome these chapters, but the pace in these chapters has ground to halt. There's holding off for something, and than there is just three chapters in a row making absolutely no progress.


----------



## Kamina. (Apr 21, 2015)

SIU's wrist was acting up so that in combination with Rachel's appearance  has slowed down the -pace according to the blog posts. 

Hes apparently hoping that he doesn't have to cut down the length of chapters


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 21, 2015)

Kamina. said:


> SIU's wrist was acting up so that in combination with Rachel's appearance  has slowed down the -pace according to the blog posts.
> 
> Hes apparently hoping that he doesn't have to cut down the length of chapters



Length isn't the issue, I think. It's what he's going to do with Rachel, that is the problem...

Hopefully Baam will realize Rachel is a lost cause, one which only hurts those around her, and move to eliminate that threat. Kill Baam! Kill!!


----------



## Pliskin (Apr 21, 2015)

Kamina. said:


> SIU's wrist was acting up so that in combination with Rachel's appearance  has slowed down the -pace according to the blog posts.
> 
> Hes apparently hoping that he doesn't have to cut down the length of chapters



Dude should take a break. The wrist thing pops up since at least a year ago, if it still is not better he really reaaaally should listen to his body.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 26, 2015)

Will Rachel get her stars shoved up her ass today? Can't wait till the chapter arrives 

Hopefully it won't be another anticlimax


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 26, 2015)

Mushoku_Tensei

Son of a bitch..


----------



## Black Mirror (Apr 26, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> I hope it will go like this:
> 
> Rachel: Baam, I...
> Baam: It's ok, Rachel. It doesn't matter anymore.
> ...





almost perfect prediction


----------



## Mizura (Apr 26, 2015)

Bam sounds like an abusive husband telling his wife to go back. xD

I know it's just a coincidence, but I still can't help but notice the timing. In both Tower of God and Kubera right now, the protagonists are confronting the ugly side of the person they most want to be with (hey, it feels like a big coincidence when you consider each series had 200+ chapters building up to that moment). Though to me, it's interesting to see that they're taking very different approaches: Tower of God has it in a chase and fight setting, while in Kubera it's (as a side effect of) a trial setting.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder if like Kubera did in the latest raws, Bam will finally realize that he'd been a fool all this time and become totally pissed, because Leez seems more pissed in the latest raws than all the readers that were complaining about her attitude before. o,o



So far it seems he's only determined to cling on harder though. I wonder what it'd take to get Bam to give up on Rachel? Rachel may not have had a good excuse to abandon him before, but with his current attitude, she sure does now. xP

With that said... geesus, why are the characters in Tower of God Talking so much right now? The pace these past chapters is ridiculously slow, and I don't think it's because of SIU's wrist problems. >_> I think SIU wanted a bunch of battle moments, but somehow, I think it's a bad time to have them. Right now, we know nothing about the antagonists' motivations, so they just end up feeling like fodders in the way. The confrontations would probably be more interesting once we know a bit about their backgrounds and what they're actually after.

... I wonder why Bam is only offering Rachel to return now, instead of offering again to help her climb up.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 26, 2015)

I'll just leave this here


Drakor said:


> It always amuses me how so many hate Rachel and forget one very key thing: Backstory
> 
> She wasn't accepted in her village and exiled into a cave, forced to act as teacher, mother and lover at a young age to survive encounters with some unknown entity inside.
> 
> ...



If you guys would, just re-read the Epilogue from her perspective with this train of thought in mind and everything including why she took her chances to attempt killing Baam will become clear


----------



## Aduro (Apr 26, 2015)

Baam's gotten  crazy, but that doesn't absolve Rachel. If she had been more honest with Baam in the Floor of Test instead of letting FUG kill him (as far as she knew anyway). She's supposed to be the more rational one so she was irresponsible letting Baam become obsessed and then harshly cutting him loose with cryptic excuses. A backstory might make her sympathetic but until we get one her actions that we have really seen make her callous.


----------



## Mizura (Apr 26, 2015)

Stalker-dude wasn't hunting her down... he actually offered to help her climb up the tower. He didn't quite deserve to be killed for that.

Then there's the fact that she never bothered to at least try to explain things nicely.

I agree that Rachel probably has a whole backstory, but that doesn't automatically make her justified.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 26, 2015)

As SIU said he wanted a normal yet flawed character, and that she is. I agree she isn't justified and isn't a good person but it doesn't change the fact that is what her history is and what drove her to the initial abandonment of Baam, everything else just fell on her lap


----------



## Bleach (Apr 26, 2015)

I played devils advocate on that issue a few threads ago too. Pretty much agree with what you've said.

Rachel says "That monster has gone berserk too early". This makes me wonder if FUG or somebody told Rachel what Baam really might be which may have influenced her decisions. Either that or she's just calling him a monster because of his abilities. I wish we had some more backstory on Baam but it doesn't seem like we'll get there for a long while.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 26, 2015)

Well, with Baam's current attitude, it surely looks like many of the pro-Rachel arguments hold some value. Frankly, I had my reservations but still hoped Baam would turn against Rachel at this point. Instead, he becomes the manic obsesses stalker and wants to drag her back to their cave like some kind of Neanderthal. Last chapter gave some hope for Baam, but this one again shows that Baam has some distance to make before he's a good main character


----------



## Bleach (Apr 26, 2015)

Well the whole maniacal overly attached guy thing holds more knowing Rachel tried to kill him. I'm sure that messed him up mentally.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 26, 2015)

first Naruto, now Baam.. is it some kind of cultural difference between East and West?

I just can't wrap my mind around it: X tries to kill Y, yet Y keeps chasing X, insisting they're friends.

Or is my definition of friendship warped?


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2015)

Bam is x husbando coming to beat his waifu.


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2015)

Drakor said:


> I'll just leave this here
> 
> 
> If you guys would, just re-read the Epilogue from her perspective with this train of thought in mind and everything including why she took her chances to attempt killing Baam will become clear





> *She wasn't accepted in her village and exiled into a cave*,



They said that about Rachel? I don't recall any of that.


----------



## Magic (Apr 26, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> first Naruto, now Baam.. is it some kind of cultural difference between East and West?
> 
> I just can't wrap my mind around it: X tries to kill Y, yet Y keeps chasing X, insisting they're friends.
> 
> Or is my definition of friendship warped?


I think it says something more about the authors, and uh the male perspective.

Some people don't want to lose that bond/relationship even if it's an abusive relationship....many relationships like this even in real life.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 26, 2015)

The Thorn is such an underwhelming/boring/unneeded/half-assed/etc. power-up for Baam.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 26, 2015)

Its funny how Jyu Viole Grace seemed mysterious and motivated after the first time skip.

Then you realize he's just a teddy bear who wanted a hug from Rachel.

That plot twist.

:WOW

.


----------



## Black Mirror (Apr 26, 2015)

Oh the white knights defending Rachel are so cute.

Let's not forget what Headon said about her. 

I also don't consider her a child but rather a dwarf like creature like Evan.

Also I think it is more likely that Baam's cave is not simply connected to the outer world and Rachel used some spell or magic to enter it as a kind of purgatory before getting into the tower most likely escaping some people she betrayed or whatever awful things she has done there. 

Enryu was probably the one who transferred Rachel to Baam knowing what would happen. Headon was most likely informed by Enryu.

But the point is. Rachel is evil and whatever bad happened to her, she deserved it.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 27, 2015)

Starting to see why Rachel said she was afraid of Baam.


----------



## Kamina. (Apr 27, 2015)

ensoriki said:


> Starting to see why Rachel said she was afraid of Baam.



The only reason Baam is like this is due to the way Rachel treated him.

Imagine being stuck alone in a cave, finally someone finds you & becomes your friend but treats up as an inferior - not allowing you to leave etc. One day your friend abandons you to see some worthless lights in the sky so you chase them & finally you have the opportunity to be free together but instead your friend tries to kill you while you are trying to help them accomplish their goal.

Hes clingy AF but honestly I don't blame him for going psycho & wanting an explanation.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 27, 2015)

Kamina. said:


> The only reason Baam is like this is due to the way Rachel treated him.
> 
> Imagine being stuck alone in a cave, finally someone finds you & becomes your friend but treats up as an inferior - not allowing you to leave etc. One day your friend abandons you to see some worthless lights in the sky so you chase them & finally you have the opportunity to be free together but instead your friend tries to kill you while you are trying to help them accomplish their goal.
> 
> Hes clingy AF but honestly I don't blame him for going psycho & wanting an explanation.



Yeah no....
Imagining it, Baams is unreasonable. Granted Rachels actions keep her far from sympathy in present tense. He's upset that she values anything more then him, not that she tried to kill him.

I don't mind it though since I figured Baam had a screw or two loose in more then one way. I simply wonder now if Rachel had the foresight of Baams character previous to the known events of ToG, and for that reason she was trying to get away from him.
It is odd that Baam wanted to help her see her goal but she rejected him anyways despite generally having no issue with using people to get ahead. This would imply she either found FUG's offer more enticing, or she wanted to cut him off regardless of whom else she got help from. If she was trying to cut him off of her own accord, that really does imply there is something about Baam himself that Rachel has seen or that she perceives that make him the last option to her goal instead of the first.


----------



## Yoburi (Apr 27, 2015)

I really hope we get to the part Baam start slather people left and right because the fight is extreme boring i want to see some blood and gore here to really justify Rachel fear of him because so far he is just puching dudes in the face.

The worst thing it could happend is this people escaping so we have to sit 100 chapter of filler to get to this point again thats what i most hate in mangas what is the point of FUG running away if they must defeat Baam team in the end finish everything here and now.


----------



## blueblip (May 2, 2015)

Kamina. said:


> The only reason Baam is like this is due to the way Rachel treated him.
> 
> Imagine being stuck alone in a cave, finally someone finds you & becomes your friend but treats up as an inferior - not allowing you to leave etc. One day your friend abandons you to see some worthless lights in the sky so you chase them & finally you have the opportunity to be free together but instead your friend tries to kill you while you are trying to help them accomplish their goal.
> 
> Hes clingy AF but honestly I don't blame him for going psycho & wanting an explanation.


The thing is that this chapter showed that Baam may be unhinged. Not surprising, given that he was locked in a light less cave, his only anything tried to have him killed, and was then kidnapped and forced into becoming an assassin.

BUT...

Maybe, just maybe, this craziness is why Rachel tthoughtit best to get away from him. We still don't know a lot of what went on in that cave, and it's now just as likely that Rachel saw something that showed Baam was unhinged and potentially  dangerous.

Up until now, we saw Baam's behaviour as charmingly naive and we saw him as an all round nice guy. But this chapter also made me realise that we've never seen Baam act on his own impulses and desires. So far, all of Baam's actions have been necessitated by external forces putting him in a difficult situation and him fighting against it all out of a need for survival. This chapter is the first time we get to see what Baam is like when he's acting purely of his own will. And not surprisingly, given his utter lack of human contact in his formative years, we're now finding out Baam has major impulse control issues. And given the fact that Baam never really grew up normally, it's highly likely he has no concept of self control when there's no one telling him what to do since he never really had a chance to learn it living in his isolated cave. 

Rachel is a bitch through and through. But even thorough bitches will try to get away from someone who is dangerous like any normal person would.


----------



## Aduro (May 2, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Enryu was probably the one who transferred Rachel to Baam knowing what would happen. Headon was most likely informed by Enryu.
> 
> But the point is. Rachel is evil and whatever bad happened to her, she deserved it.



Didn't SIU say that Headon is searching for Enryu? I can't see him a guardian who seems to romanticise the tower's ideals and traditions teaming up with the guardian-killer. I think he had no plans involving Baam. The thorn is just his leavings with the workshop batlte making FUG dung beetles pushing it around, the monster who shat it out doesn't care what the beetles want with it.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 3, 2015)

So I was bored as hell and power read all of Part 1 from start to finish today...and this series is definitely a lot of fun. It really gives me Hunter x Hunter vibes (obviously, cuz of the testing floor). Characters are pretty cool, and the 13 Month weapons are pretty legit when Ignited (like a temporary Bankai I suppose). Fun times all around...er...until that bitch betrayed Baam  We'll get to that bullshit in a minute.

Really curious to see more about Baam's background (and why he is so laughably overpowered). I'm assuming he is Prince of Zahard or something...perhaps even a direct bloodline son, and not an adopted one? Was thinking that it would take much longer for him to meet up with Rachel...and boy do I wish that was the case (hate time skips with massive character changes, but w/e).

Koon seemed shady as hell at first, but he definitely grew on me. Smart and calculated...pretty much a badass.

Gator...this is all that needs to be said:
Link removed

I like the princesses a lot. Holy shit are they overpowered...but they are all a lot of fun. Anak and Green April were legit in the Crown event. Androssi is basically best girl...though Yuri might give her a run for her money. Hopefully in Part 2 we see a lot more of Yuri 

Was really sad to see eyepatch girl (Hwa Ryun) not make it to the next round...but I was pleasantly surprised when Evan passed her in the hallway. She was super legit during the Crown event...can't wait to see her in Part 2.

All the comic relief characters are awesome. Leesoo is great (especially alongside Serena. I'd ship that). Laure and his blanket + pillow...that "hostage" scene was pretty hilarious  Gator is just such a bro too...so many great moments.

Well, Rachel is a super cunt. Baam did everything to be with her...and it turns out she is just a selfish bitch with terrible desires. I really want Baam to fuck her up in Part 2, but I feel like when they meet...talk no jutsu bullshit will happen and they'll come to an understanding >.> Speaking of Part 2 Baam...I'm assuming the long haired dude in this new test is Baam (after being healed up by eyepatch girl). I REALLY hope he doesn't go all Sasuke emo mode...but given the small dialogue I've heard him say so far, it kinda seems it might go down that route. Gross.


Oh well, 85ish chapters in a day seems good lol...think I'll leave off here for now.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 3, 2015)

Ahh yes, good old part 1 cast.. 

They are still the best characters in the story imho. I don't understand why SIU insists on constantly introducing new characters at the expense of the old ones.


----------



## Yoburi (May 3, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Well, Rachel is a super cunt. Baam did everything to be with her...and it turns out she is just a selfish bitch with terrible desires. I really want Baam to fuck her up in Part 2, but I feel like when they meet...talk no jutsu bullshit will happen and they'll come to an understanding >.> Speaking of Part 2 Baam...I'm assuming the long haired dude in this new test is Baam (after being healed up by eyepatch girl). I REALLY hope he doesn't go all *Sasuke emo mode... * but given the small dialogue I've heard him say so far, it kinda seems it might go down that route. Gross.
> 
> 
> Oh well, 85ish chapters in a day seems good lol...think I'll leave off here for now.



He is more Naruto emo mode than Sasuke lol


----------



## Luciana (May 3, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





:rofl:rofl The end of the chapter. I'm fucking dead.


----------



## Mizura (May 3, 2015)

I second Luciana. Seriously? Again?! 

I can imagine Bam's thoughts already. "This again? What am I, an idiot? o,o" <- rhetorical question


----------



## Luciana (May 3, 2015)

Even better because it's almost in slow-mo

I can totally hear him going "Nooooooooooouoooo."


----------



## Mizura (May 3, 2015)

No, not Noooooo.

More like "Not again f*********"


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 3, 2015)

Baam, why didn't you just finish the bitch off? Goddammit.. why does this happen each and every time. AoT=faggotized hero, Naruto=fagottized hero, Bleach=faggotized hero... SIU used to be more original. I want Jyu Viola Grace back 

And why does no one give a crap about Hwa Ryun? 

Good quote:


> another mad dog, another rachel push, emo fights which give no story progress at all for months, wtf am i reading?



I do hope Koon managed to punch some sense in Baam soon, or I might just as well drop ToG


----------



## Mizura (May 3, 2015)

^ 
*Spoiler*: __ 



You could try to join the Kubera side. In the latest raws, Leez finally realized that she's been a fagotized hero all this time, and unlike those other fagotized heros, she's actually super pissed and unforgiving about it. 

She's also been labeled the second most talented fighter (among humans of course) on the planet after friggin' Kasak, so I guess we can say goodbye to useless Leez now.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 3, 2015)

Baam trying to compete with Kikyo for who can get pushed off the most cliffs


----------



## Black Mirror (May 3, 2015)

Well, RIP hwa ryun.

Baam fucked up.

Inb4 thorn takes complete control like Hichigo and destroys the whole floor.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 3, 2015)

Mizura said:


> ^
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm actually restraining myself not to read the raws, because I follow the translations on line webtoon! And Kubera/Leez may be soft, but she at least never showed otherwise. Kubera is much more consistent in that aspect. At least, it was during the last few years. Line has yet to catch up to the point where botato was forced to drop it 




In contrast to Leez, however, Baam is the series 'main powerhouse'. A bit like Naruto was. But I do think that such power comes with a responsibility to act. People depend on the powerhouse to solve issues, and if the powerhouse just leaves the issue fester because of some emotional weakness... Like Naruto hyperventilating over Sasuke. Or his dealings with Obito.. Authors just fuck the logic of their own stories in order to make a character look stupidly good. 

Baam is even worse: he knows full well how dark his world is. He had to struggle to escape it. He knows how many others were put in danger because of the schemes of FUG. And now he conveniently forgets about everything, goes full retard, and all he wants is to drag Rachel back to his cave? No. Just no. There should be limits to how stupid a character should be. Baam should've learned. Should know better than this. Instead, he feels rather out of character if you look at what he just went through in the previous arc...


*Spoiler*: __ 



By contrast, Leez was a 'normal' girl (at least thinking she was normal to some degree), and got involved in things way beyond her comprehension. I don't see Leez doing a Baam and just turn around, flipping the bird to all her friends she gathered, and dragging Maruna back to her home village 




I always had ToG on one, and Kubera on two, in my favourite korean series.. I just converted to the Kubera church.


----------



## Mizura (May 3, 2015)

Ah okay, I won't spoil you more. But about the flipping the bird part.... Remember the second-before-last line of the Season 2 preview? Well, that's starting now.

I'm actually pretty happy that Rachel pushed Bam off a second time though, because Bam got his answer now. There won't be a third time.


----------



## Succubus (May 3, 2015)

Deja vu


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 3, 2015)

Mizura said:


> I'm actually pretty happy that Rachel pushed Bam off a second time though, because Bam got his answer now. There won't be a third time.



I'm even astounded that it needed to happen a second time 

I wonder what it is with main characters and unhealthy fixations


----------



## Pliskin (May 3, 2015)

quality dialogue.

'Rachel!'
'Bam...'
'Rachel...'
'Bam!'
'Tetsuo!'
'Kaneeeda!


----------



## Nightwish (May 3, 2015)

This chapter.


----------



## Bleach (May 3, 2015)

Oh come on... really... So there goes that.


----------



## Mizura (May 3, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> I'm even astounded that it needed to happen a second time
> 
> I wonder what it is with main characters and unhealthy fixations


I didn't find that too surprising. Bam was caught entirely off-guard the first time, and felt lost and confused as a result. Do note that at the very least, Rachel apologized to Bam before pushing him off the first time, which did seem to imply she had some sort of reason. He then chased after Rachel to obtain a proper answer. However, before he could obtain said proper answer, Rachel ran off again.

But the outcome this time basically confirms to him that the first time Rachel pushed him off, she did so entirely out of her own free will. He could have imagined that there were circumstances that resulted in her actions the first time, but that perhaps, just perhaps, she'd felt remorse since and would not repeat that. But now he knows for sure that she won't hesitate to push him away Again. Which means that he won't have a similar opening in the future.


----------



## ensoriki (May 3, 2015)

I want in her head now.
She keeps apologizing for screwing him over.
is this a sadistic sorry, or because she really believes in it?
She doesn't want him to come along despite all her strength she likely could have convinced him time and time again to follow him. They are talking about making Baam their God _still_ and yet Rachel doesn't seem to want to be a part of that.

She has had him on her finger all to this point and with a slick tongue she could probably still get him after this event

but she wont

For a woman who has no problems using people, why won't she use Baam? When he is begging to serve her.
Thats what I don't understand.


----------



## Mizura (May 3, 2015)

From what I can tell, she seems to believe that he shouldn't reach the top of the Tower. Maybe she knows something about Bam, and it'd become a problem if he reaches the top.

I'm kind of interested in the fact that she acted genuinely surprised when it turned out that Bam was alive. I mean, the other FUG members seemed to know that just fine, and even expect him to grow stronger. :S


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 3, 2015)

Mizura said:


> From what I can tell, she seems to believe that he shouldn't reach the top of the Tower. Maybe she knows something about Bam, and it'd become a problem if he reaches the top.
> 
> I'm kind of interested in the fact that she acted genuinely surprised when it turned out that Bam was alive. I mean, the other FUG members seemed to know that just fine, and even expect him to grow stronger. :S



She did mention her fear of him at the end of pt1.. And I agree that it is likely for this fear to have a big reason from something prior the tower. And it is likely that this is fundamentally connected with Baam's history (why he was locked away) as well as why there was Zahard's symbol in his cave. 



Pliskin said:


> quality dialogue.
> 
> 'Rachel!'
> 'Bam...'
> ...



Narutoooooooh!
Sasukeeeeehhhh!!!





Mizura said:


> I didn't find that too surprising. Bam was caught entirely off-guard the first time, and felt lost and confused as a result. Do note that at the very least, Rachel apologized to Bam before pushing him off the first time, which did seem to imply she had some sort of reason. He then chased after Rachel to obtain a proper answer. However, before he could obtain said proper answer, Rachel ran off again.
> 
> But the outcome this time basically confirms to him that the first time Rachel pushed him off, she did so entirely out of her own free will. He could have imagined that there were circumstances that resulted in her actions the first time, but that perhaps, just perhaps, she'd felt remorse since and would not repeat that. But now he knows for sure that she won't hesitate to push him away Again. Which means that he won't have a similar opening in the future.



First time Rachel was in doubt, but she seems to have 'fallen' afterwards. Like what she did to Dan, for instance..Baam just seems focussed on bringing Rachel back, while Rachel only wants to go further. On the other hand, this 'push' was less menacing then the first one. I mean, first time she thought she had killed him, while this time she knows he'd hardly be damaged by the fall. 

Still hoping for blue oar though. Time for him to get his priorities straight and save Hwa Ryun


----------



## Shozan (May 3, 2015)

Stupid friend, just kill the freaking bitch. This... fuck...


----------



## PPsycho (May 3, 2015)

Last panel. I laughed.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 3, 2015)

Rachel treats Bam like a little kid.  

"Sorry Bam, you must be this tall to board the train & you don't make the grade."

.


----------



## David (May 3, 2015)

She should have stabbed Baam in the heart.


----------



## Succubus (May 3, 2015)

David said:


> She should have stabbed Baam in the heart.



coz Rachel's a good person


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 3, 2015)

Succubus said:


> coz Rachel's a good person



coz Baam's a disappointing person


----------



## Summers (May 3, 2015)

Drakor said:


> *As SIU said he wanted a normal yet flawed character,* and that she is. I agree she isn't justified and isn't a good person but it doesn't change the fact that is what her history is and what drove her to the initial abandonment of Baam, everything else just fell on her lap



Author does this very well, Her actions are shitty, but everyone was very cutthroat before they met bam and would have done the same thing. She is no worst than that kid from the Khun family that got a kick out of killing everyone on the regular train.
I expected her to somehow become the big bad, always smirking with nefarious plans, but it did not turn out that way, she's weak. Her fight was LOL worthy. She is a tool of FUG, and not a very important one, as even all this is probably just a way to get to Bam.
She's still shitty.


----------



## OS (May 3, 2015)

God dammit, bamm


----------



## yo586 (May 3, 2015)

With Baam in serious stalker mode, it seems the best candidate for moral compass in this story is now Wagnan... And holy wow is he boring. Maybe the hell train has a resident psychotherapist to get our boy back on the straight and narrow?


----------



## Yoburi (May 3, 2015)

What happend to the guy that cut Urek Mazino and the guy that defeated a ranker in a game???

I never saw a main chracter lose so much character development in anything i ever read or watch it's like all the events of part 2 happend to so other guy not even characters with lost memories like Kurono from Gantz could lose so much of what made them good in the first place.

But the worst part of this is that i feel Baam won't ever harm Rachel and that would mean nobody can stop her from getting everything she wants after all Baam will also block Koon... SIU can only do 2 things now:

1) Rachel reaches the Top of the Tower and FUG wins and she gets her wish while Baam becames there puppet "god" because FUG will kill his friends or Rachel and he doesnt have the balls to do anything about it.

2)Baam rages and decide to became ruthless and turns into the "god"  Hwa Ryun wants him to be a merciless one that destory everything in his way and that includes Rachel.

Now these are the 2 extreme sides SIU show us about Baam future right now he is walking the 1 choice FUG got his guide Hwa Ryun and he is acting exactly the way they expect him to act but if Hwa die he will be a puppet for the rest of his life.


----------



## David (May 3, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> She did mention her fear of him at the end of pt1.. And I agree that it is likely for this fear to have a big reason from something prior the tower. And it is likely that this is fundamentally connected with Baam's history (why he was locked away) as well as why there was Zahard's symbol in his cave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Rachel..
You might be special...
... BUT I AM MORE SPECIAL THAN YOU!!!!"

not quite Naruto quality yet


----------



## Mizura (May 3, 2015)

While you're all complaining about Bam, how about looking forward to the interior of the train? I'm hoping for something interesting in there.


----------



## Yoburi (May 3, 2015)

Lol i even forgot that there was a train in this arc but after this chapter really its hard to care about anything other than Rachel/Baam.


----------



## ensoriki (May 4, 2015)

Yoburi said:


> What happend to the guy that cut Urek Mazino and the guy that defeated a ranker in a game???



He got even stronger.
I don't see any backwards character development, because he never moved forward to begin with.
Baam has gotten stronger, but the whole deal as both his Mentor and Hwa mentioned, he is still soft.
Everything with Rachel is unresolved and highly suspicious. The same quiet Viole Grace, appears here angry just pounding on people and making *everyone* present think about how strong he is. Everyone is on full guard with Baam around because he is that strong.

However thats just strength, but its not mental strength, and Baam never really showed that to begin with because he was too busy trying not to get attached to his new friends (which he failed).

Now Baam for all his strength focuses entirely on the goal of Rachel and it turns out _only Rachel could stop him_ but not because she is strong, she is the weakest person present.

Everyone thought Rachels team made a clean get-away and then Baam wtf speed-haxed his way to them anyways. With everyone being incapable of doing something other then Rachel telling him to let her go or kill her.


If anything SIU's come to the point that should've been obvious. Baam hasn't grown much as a person and his feelings towards Rachel weren't resolved. We know Baams side of the relationship to an extent is obsessive, we don't know where Rachels fear of Baam comes from, and the full extent of their relationship. We probably need Rachels PoV to fully get these details.


----------



## ensoriki (May 4, 2015)

...I forgot to check up on Kubera. Im like 3 chapters behind.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 4, 2015)

Mizura said:


> While you're all complaining about Bam, how about looking forward to the interior of the train? I'm hoping for something interesting in there.



What good is the setting if the plot and characters are lacking? 

Yes, I'm curious about the train. But this entire fight has been a major disappointment for me so far. ToG was by far my favourite story for a long time (well, due to Miura practically abandoning Berserk, that is), but this arc is just... Like Yoburi said:



Yoburi said:


> What happend to the guy that cut Urek Mazino and the guy that defeated a ranker in a game???
> 
> I never saw a main chracter lose so much character development in anything i ever read or watch it's like all the events of part 2 happend to so other guy not even characters with lost memories like Kurono from Gantz could lose so much of what made them good in the first place.



Baam's behaviour just seems out of character. Yes, we know he cares about Rachel, but after all the shit he's been through, one would expect him to act a bit differently, and not revert to the way he was when he first entered the tower, right?

Why must authors always exaggerate their MC's "goodness"? I found it rather refreshing when SIU reintroduced the naive Baam as the silent and ruthless Jyu Viola Grace. Not a MC who just blindly beliefs that everything will turn out okay, where the plot itself practically solves the problems (i.e. Plot Induced Stupidity, asspulls, etc), but one who is a realist and who acts to change his world. Yes, underneath it all we saw how he was still soft underneath, how he actually struggled for the sake of his friends. But we also saw in the previous arc that the families and Zahard created a system that sucks, we see at least part of FUG that isn't criminal but rather rebellious (freedom fighters), and who sees Baam as the person who can liberate the tower.

But all that is ignored for the sake of reverting Baam to his old goody-two-shoes persona. No, worse even: the old Baam would never have ignored his friends. The old Baam wouldn't have ignored Hwa Ryun who was kidnapped right under his nose.. If Baam was truly 'good', he would have realized that he could help not just his friends, but all the people who suffer in the current system of the tower. And I just can't escape the idea that this is exactly what Hwa Ryun and Ha Jinsung wanted him to do. And no doubt told him about as well. I mean, what better way would there be to get some shred of true loyalty from Baam to their cause?

No, Baam should've been further than just this.



David said:


> "Rachel..
> You might be special...
> ... BUT I AM MORE SPECIAL THAN YOU!!!!"
> 
> not quite Naruto quality yet



Thank god for that.. I mean, what's next, Baam finding out 'character x' killed his parents, and a moment later he call 'x' the coolest guy?


----------



## Mizura (May 4, 2015)

Ah, I see. Basically, I don't think of that as a problem, because I've always thought of Bam's character to be flat and boring.  He's sort of just there, a bundle of values created (ironically) by Rachel's teachings, who floated after her once she left and sort of went along with the flow here and there. He was starting to form a little something with his other teammates though, just starting.

So I do admit that I'm raising many eyebrows at how ready Bam seems to drop all his newfound friends and return to his hole. The... author didn't do enough of a job to show his inner feelings all this time, I think, so it feels really weird. I Could understand if Bam never developed close ties to the rest of his team, but instances like his reunion with gator and how he reached out to Horyang when Horyang left makes me quite skeptical of that.

One thing I always found weird about him is the double-standards he seem to have regarding people. As long as he considers them his 'companions', he would defend them, no matter how immoral they are, but he doesn't hesitate to cut down the rest. I don't really think that makes him 'ruthless' and 'realistic' though, so much as not really thinking things through (could be wrong though). >_>

The stuff you just described is ironically what I like about Kubera. Tower of God still latches onto a sense of what's right and what's wrong. Kubera though makes a mockery of naive idealism. Heck, it just took everything that people have been complaining about Leez, exposed it for even Worse than it is, and smacked all the naivety out of Leez. I don't know many series that treat its main character so harshly.


----------



## Pliskin (May 4, 2015)

> One thing I always found weird about him is the double-standards he seem to have regarding people. As long as he considers them his 'companions', he would defend them, no matter how immoral they are, but he doesn't hesitate to cut down the rest. I don't really think that makes him 'ruthless' and 'realistic' though, so much as not really thinking things through (could be wrong though). >_>



Yeah. That is normaly even a trait I find interesting, my favorite MCs share this bordderline psychopathy (HxH, Lucifer and the biscuit hammer, Kingdom) but for Bam the setup was poor and the way the world around him reacts is lackluster.

That goes for most of Bam in general, people just get dragged into his story without rhyme or reason. It got to the point where I started to suspect that this may actually be part of his irregular power (making people follow him to the point of self denial). The same trait is shared by Rachel, though..

Actually, tthat would make for a interesting twist, that the reason that Bam is so obsessed is that Rachel is the one person he cannot make a sidecharacter in his story so to speak.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 4, 2015)

Mizura said:


> Ah, I see. Basically, I don't think of that as a problem, because I've always thought of Bam's character to be flat and boring.  He's sort of just there, a bundle of values created (ironically) by Rachel's teachings, who floated after her once she left and sort of went along with the flow here and there. He was starting to form a little something with his other teammates though, just starting.
> 
> So I do admit that I'm raising many eyebrows at how ready Bam seems to drop all his newfound friends and return to his hole. The... author didn't do enough of a job to show his inner feelings all this time, I think, so it feels really weird. I Could understand if Bam never developed close ties to the rest of his team, but instances like his reunion with gator and how he reached out to Horyang when Horyang left makes me quite skeptical of that.
> 
> One thing I always found weird about him is the double-standards he seem to have regarding people. As long as he considers them his 'companions', he would defend them, no matter how immoral they are, but he doesn't hesitate to cut down the rest. I don't really think that makes him 'ruthless' and 'realistic' though, so much as not really thinking things through (could be wrong though). >_>



 yes, perhaps I am just expecting too much and forgot that Bam by essence started out as flat and boring. His lack of emotional growth certainly seems to hint that this never changed. Though I do think he grew more realistic and ruthless compared to his part 1 self. Look at how he was introduced as Jyu Viole Grace: blasting away competitors without a shred of hesitation. He didn't like it, but he knew that if he didn't, his friends would be hurt.. I guess this is where his morality got screwed up. Choosing friends over strangers. But with his upbringing it can be expected, I guess? Still, if he shows such sensitivity to his friends/teammates, why can he ignore the suffering of others so easily? Remember him helping out the random stranger shortly before the workshop battles began? He seems to intend well. As for the part 2 team: they more or less grew into a family as well. He really did seem to care about them, and at the same time he seemed aware of the danger this meant to them. Didn't he chose to pick a new team in this arc because Hwa told him people would die?

I can understand him not wanted to be FUG's "god", but at the very least he could've shown some interest in the non-criminal side of FUG. Instead, he remains blind to everything but Rachel, hence getting pushed off easily again. Potentially killing Hwa too. And how many others could've ended up dead in his mad quest for chasing Rachel? Baam still acts like a child, while I thought he would at least have shown some semblance of being an adult 



Mizura said:


> The stuff you just described is ironically what I like about Kubera. Tower of God still latches onto a sense of what's right and what's wrong. Kubera though makes a mockery of naive idealism. Heck, it just took everything that people have been complaining about Leez, exposed it for even Worse than it is, and smacked all the naivety out of Leez. I don't know many series that treat its main character so harshly.



In Kubera, Leez was already prophesied a bad future, so a harsh treatment was to be expected.. I think it is a quality of Kubera. Most of the times, authors project their main characters like some kind of saints. The embodiment of all that is good according to the author. I personally prefer 'grey' characters compared to the black and white situations most stories create. Humans are complex, most of the time neither good nor evil, but rather a mix of  it. Kubera explores that a lot better then ToG, imho.


----------



## Mizura (May 4, 2015)

Pliskin said:


> Actually, tthat would make for a interesting twist, that the reason that Bam is so obsessed is that Rachel is the one person he cannot make a sidecharacter in his story so to speak.


Head canon! 

Do you like Koon though? I really enjoyed his backstabbing in Season 1. Too bad SIU hasn't done much with him in Season 2, and lately he feels like too much of a "good" character, pity.  Beta is a psychopath, but his attacks look like shit, literally. I wish they killed him off. xP 

Strangely enough, in Kubera, Leez has some borderline psychopathy, though she's been suppressing it rather well (only major hint of it is her telling Yuta that she's imagined killing Maruna 'thousands of times', like wtf this girl is smiling all the time). I wonder if said psychopathy will eventually emerge more prominently? Now Asha on the other hand... damn.

-Ziltoid-: true, Bam displayed some interesting character traits. I found it particularly interesting when he blasted all those people who wanted him to be their 'god' at the tournament. That aside, it seemed like he was closely observing Wangnan, hoping to gain some sort of answer from him. I admit I'm kind of let-down by Wangnan's reappearance. My theory is that FUG is actually pulling the strings to get Both Bam and Wangnan to climb up the tower, Wangnan in particular because he's the Prince of Zahard and may serve as a useful weapon later on. So, my guess was that eventually, Wangnan may find himself on FUG's side, which would lead to all sorts of chaos for Bam's side, really. I'm not so sure about this theory now.

But anyway, Bam himself was never much of a driving force for me to read this story. I don't find him particularly interesting as a main character. On the other hand, the world setting was quite remarkable. I really enjoyed the games, including how the other characters handled said games. Case in point: Koon, Androssi, even Gator.

Basically, rather than Bam as an individual, I enjoyed the group-dynamics more. Such group dynamics take a back seat though when Bam is pummeling opponents on his own. That's why I'm hoping that in the train, there are challenges that require teamwork and brainwork.

By the way, you said you stopped where The Company stopped, right? Well, while a harsh treatment was expected for Leez, the Insights never really showed How she got to that point, and the series started addressing that right after The Company stopped. I'll just say that I'd be pissed too if all that happened to me. Bam at least has a bunch of friends he can rely on, even if he seemed so ready to abandon them again. Leez though..


----------



## Mizura (May 4, 2015)

You'd best try the overlays method... the aggregator sites took a bunch of screenshots and left a bunch of scenes out. The overlay method isn't hard, it only takes a bookmark using the bookmark method. Read the method here:

goo.gl/annrNL

The latest chapter(s) are late though (i.e. the one with psychotic Leez), so you'll either have to read the rough script translations or wait until they're out. On the other hand, in the latest raws, the amount of character development is astounding. o_o

If you're looking for group dynamics by the way, I suggest checking out 7 Seeds. It has The best group character development I've read anywhere. It's a bit of a pain at first, but later on, it's amazing!

I liked team sweet and sour. It served as an interesting contrast to the elite team of Season 1, and showed the series from the other extreme. Right now though, it feels like we're going along with the everything-in-betweens, which is considerably less interesting. D: SIU probably has plans to show their backgrounds later, but I think it was a mistake to have them take up so many chapters and fight time when we didn't care about them enough to feel any stake in them.


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2015)

Well, I'm dropping this series. May check back in 6 months and see if it has improved. The fights are getting a tad boring/uninteresting as is the pace of story.


----------



## Yoburi (May 4, 2015)

Mizura said:


> The stuff you just described is ironically what I like about Kubera. Tower of God still latches onto a sense of what's right and what's wrong. Kubera though makes a mockery of naive idealism. Heck, it just took everything that people have been complaining about Leez, exposed it for even Worse than it is, and smacked all the naivety out of Leez. I don't know many series that treat its main character so harshly.



Oh my God this looks so awesome i only see this kinda thing happeing in Light Novels and even there its rare but in manhwa that got to be the first time i rep you again for if i could for telling me about this when i have time i go back to Kubera world maybe even start in chapter 1 so i can remember everything again.

BTW can i ask is Kubera going to turn into a revenge porn or Leez just became pragmatic for being used so much? I inda hoping for revenge porn i love a good revenge story hehe...


----------



## Mizura (May 4, 2015)

Uh... Leez only just turned, so it isn't clear where this is heading. We do know though that...


*Spoiler*: __ 



... she'll be alone and miserable in the future, and that although she was sustained by thoughts of revenge for some time, eventually even that would no longer matter, and the only thing that'll keep her fighting is the responsibility of protecting the Name. In that particular Insight, she also asks someone if he isn't disappointed that she "doesn't seek to save many lives." So uh, whatever that means... D: 




Leez isn't really going berserk in that sense, by the way.


*Spoiler*: __ 



More like, it looks like she'll never genuinely smile again. Oh and in the latest raws, she basically told someone to f*ck off (okay, not quite so rudely) for wanting to protect her by hiding the truth from her. And she also basically went "Goddamnit I'm not my dad." I wish Naruto would say that.




That said, the pragmatism part was not really this part.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rather, it's the part where Claude merrily (insistence on the 'merrily') suggests that everyone should let Leez be eaten and killed over and over just so they'd keep a rakshasa on their side. And of course, everybody agrees. Except although Leez seems to have passed out, she heard everything. And then there are the folks who are okay with Asha being a serial killer because she can save more lives than she killed.




I am spoilering waaaay too much.


----------



## Pliskin (May 4, 2015)

> Do you like Koon though? I really enjoyed his backstabbing in Season 1. Too bad SIU hasn't done much with him in Season 2, and lately he feels like too much of a "good" character, pity.  Beta is a psychopath, but his attacks look like shit, literally. I wish they killed him off. xP



I think Koon is one of the stronges assets of the story and certainly one of the few characters that I feel belong in this tower. If you think about it, it is incredible how little we know why most other characters even try to climb it. The story is very vague on motivations in general, which was cool for the mystery plot of the earlier parts but does not lend itself easily to character drama.

Compare to Kubera, where the plot itself is very in the dark but the motives are a lot more fleshed out. Leez wants to fit in, Asha has a secret mission she feels bound to, whiny dude wants to fetishize his possibly dead daughter, shota wants to eat Leez, gods want to cryptically look into the future. What do most of the ToG cast want? Climb the tower I guess.


----------



## Mizura (May 4, 2015)

To be fair, the Tower is a bit like a metaphore for the social ladder. People climb it because life really sucks at the bottom, and they hope to attain some vague happiness at the top (a propaganda no doubt encouraged by those on top, who ironically, in their own quest to climb the tower, no doubt made many more miserable on the way, plus once they're elites their journey must have screwed with their sense of morality).

With all the power struggles at the top, it's surprising that so many don't notice that there was something fishy with the narrative. Or perhaps those too far down can't tell, but they realize on their way up, and that's part of why so many don't make it to the top? Because they decide to quit when they realize they won't get what they want at the top, if they even remember what it is?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 5, 2015)

Just got to chapter 180...Baam & co. vs Reflejo OH SHIT!

I really didn't like Part 2 at the start, but slowly it started getting much better. I still prefer Part 1 and that concept (more lighthearted and shit)...but this isn't bad. Glad the reunion happened (and that Gator actually cried hugging Baam lol). Kinda surprised Yuri has done basically nothing in Part 2. I assumed she would play a major role in getting Viole -> Baam...but, she has barely appeared. Oh well. 30 minutes until they bail...will they make it!?

Oh, and if Androssi dies (and there is no way to bring her back) I swear to fuckin God I will just drop this series...


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 5, 2015)

Mizura said:


> To be fair, the Tower is a bit like a metaphore for the social ladder. People climb it because life really sucks at the bottom, and they hope to attain some vague happiness at the top (a propaganda no doubt encouraged by those on top, who ironically, in their own quest to climb the tower, no doubt made many more miserable on the way, plus once they're elites their journey must have screwed with their sense of morality).
> 
> With all the power struggles at the top, it's surprising that so many don't notice that there was something fishy with the narrative. Or perhaps those too far down can't tell, but they realize on their way up, and that's part of why so many don't make it to the top? Because they decide to quit when they realize they won't get what they want at the top, if they even remember what it is?



And effectively rendering those with the strongest desires to lead them, as they are motivated to keep on climbing. So, those who keep killing for their desires stand on top, designing a society in their image. Sadly, I don't think a 'good' desire such as love would be enough to keep climbing. A good person wouldn't hurt others for the sake of his love for another, right? Or else, like you said, the original desire would be corrupted and changed into something completely different. It seems the system is created to spawn evil


----------



## Mizura (May 5, 2015)

The way you put it, it kind of does sound like people like Wangnan are what the tower needs: someone who's motivated to make the climb to make things better for others, and yet is sneaky enough to get his way in (some) tests, plus he's apparently charismatic enough to get stronger people to cover his weakling ass until he gets strong enough to throw something other than pokeballs.  That's just the theory though, it remains to see how he can get things done in practice, when FUG seems to be pulling some strings behind his back and at least one Zahard Princess treats him as a kind of entertainment for some reason (pretty sure Repellista was talking about Wangnan at the start of the series).

SkitZoFrenic: wtf Androssi ain't dying anytime soon. If she does die for some reason, she's taking half the tower down with her. 

Ah! Pliskin! If you like psychotic characters, check out Qualia the Purple! It appears to be a cheap yuri at first, but then it gets into this mindblowing thing with quantum physics and parallel universes. And the main character is psychotic as f*ck.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 5, 2015)

On the other hand, when all the talk about the 'prince of Zahard' started, we had Wangnan as the 'obvious choice' for this due to his ring, the references to him being a 'prince of the red light district' (iirc) and later on due to his weird immortality. Still, Baam was locked away in a cave with Zahard's symbol in it. I keep feeling like Wangnan might just be a giant red herring, dangling in front of our eyes to obscure that Baam is actually the one. Even in ch187/188 the option is left open that it could be either one..

Though, if the prince of Zahard is supposed to take some kind of 'tower's final test', it would seem to me that this is something that Zahard himself can't pass. So, qualities which Zahard has (strength) might not suffice. This would make a weakling like Wangnan a good candidate as well.. On the other hand, we got the princesses obsessing over Baam, Baam's mysterious background, and his abilities with regard to Shinso. It's the kind of ability I would expect a prince to have. 

Both are good options imho. Both possess personalities atypical for the Tower's system, in that they are not ruthlessly climbing up while ignoring everyone else. Hell, Wangnan even made it his goal to change the tower, while Baam's arrival was mentioned to upset the entire tower as well. Then again, SIU is a troll: even Rak might be the real prince


----------



## Mizura (May 5, 2015)

lol, here's why I think Wangnan is the Prince of Zahard and not Bam: I think Bam is destined to be something superior than the son of a king who hasn't shown up since forever and failed to get to the top of the tower. 

In short, Wangnan will be left to handle the tower politics. Meanwhile, Bam will be blowing right through said tower. That's how I rather imagine things.

Rak is too cool to be the son of some pathetic king.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 5, 2015)

He'd be Raleader  



With regard to Baam: considering how much SIU seems to be borrowing from shonen, I wouldn't be surprised if he adopted the 'child surpassing the parent' thing as well.. But I guess we both have to wait right now. Right now, Rachel is on her way to become Queen


----------



## Pliskin (May 5, 2015)

Already read Qualia. It is... different. Not sure if I would say I liked it, but it sure was captivating. It was also short enough not to wear out the premise.


----------



## Mizura (May 5, 2015)

The problem with the 'child surpassing father' theme applied to Bam, is that the father must serve as a proper benchmark of sorts in the first place. Zahard is only ranked #3 now. Enryu or Phantaminum would make better benchmarks for Bam. Also, when fathers serve as a benchmark, they are usually not just models of power, but also of achievements/morality. I don't think Bam is ready to surpass Zahard in politics, and Zahard isn't exactly a model of morality in the first place, so...

Now Wangnan though, it'd be fine for him to overthrow his dad and stop there. But Bam's goal isn't to manage the tower, it's to... well, he doesn't give a damn about the tower, basically. Maybe he'll decide his goal is to blast all the stars so that Rachel will turn back. 

@ Pliskin: I'm fine with the fact that Qualia was short. Not all series have to be long. I'm surprised you didn't like it more, I got a good lol when Gaku turned all Majou Shoujo of the End.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 6, 2015)

Took 4 days but I marathon read all of this. Goddamnit I hate Rachel...that cunt really needs to die (and I am super pissed, though not surprised, that he didn't just god-punch her at the end of 229 ugh). 

Really happy that Baam got to have a reunion with everyone and celebrate (albeit it for a very short amount of time)...and that he also got to have a date with besto-girl Androssi lol. Really wish they wouldn't keep introducing so many people though and instead focus on the ones that have already been developed, w/e.

Was really hoping to see Baam go super badass mode (and he partially did), and right when it seemed like shit was going downhill, Yuri would appear, toss him Black March...and he'd Ignite it and the chapter would end. God that woulda been dope as fuck lol. Still hoping she appears soon (as well as Androssi and Anak...we need more princess badassery). Also, was really hoping Koon wouldn't have shown up so soon. Wanted Baam to meet Rachel...they have a small chat, then Koon appears behind her and just stabs her through the back (literally). Fuck that woulda been amazing lol.

Well, guess they are all going to have to somehow hop on the train and fight their way to the hidden floor or whatever (and find out what exactly everyone really wants...and who they are trying to "bring back" in order to save their girl friend). Ugh...what a shitty time to catch up >.>

Actual Hell Train arc incoming. Gotta save Hwa Ryun...gotta keep Baam's harem as large as ever (Androssi, Hwa Ryun, Yuri, Yihwa, Xia Xia, possibly Yura after this arc?, etc).


Oh also, I find it hilarious just how much the author rips off from other franchises lol. Lero Ro = Pikachu (even confirmed by author), Ran = Killua, Ichigo + Zangetsu = dude chasing Emile, Wagnan's bombs = Pokeballs, and even FUCKIN DAFT PUNK lol...amazing.


----------



## Magic (May 6, 2015)

Author needs a real goal for Baam.

vague shit like "climb tower" or chase X girl/sasuke is bad story telling. I can understand being a fantasy, but If I can't predict or tell where your story is going, its probably going to be a bad story in the long run. .


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 6, 2015)

Well...I'm assuming at some point they will team up with Urek and will actually kill King Zahard in the end. FUG is probably going about things wrong...but I'm pretty sure ultimately Zahard will be final villain. People can then freely leave the tower and the princesses can marry/have kids, and blah blah blah happy ending.

Also, was anyone else shocked when Urek was shown? Like...when he was described as a monster, I assumed he actually appeared like a fuckin monster (sorta like how Rak is a giant fuckin gator, I figured Urek was some sorta god-beast with massive wings instead of a human).


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 7, 2015)

RemChu said:


> Author needs a real goal for Baam.
> 
> vague shit like "climb tower" or chase X girl/sasuke is bad story telling. I can understand being a fantasy, but If I can't predict or tell where your story is going, its probably going to be a bad story in the long run. .



The sad thing is that Baam already saw a lot of bad shit in the tower. And instead of forming a goal ('liberate the tower', 'change society', 'help the poor', 'marry the princess', etc, etc) he still has a Naruto-esque 'save the dramaqueen that doesn't want to be saved at all' goal 

SIU needs to pick things up.. Because things aren't exactly looking good right now 



SkitZoFrenic said:


> Well...I'm assuming at some point they will team up with Urek and will actually kill King Zahard in the end. FUG is probably going about things wrong...but I'm pretty sure ultimately Zahard will be final villain. People can then freely leave the tower and the princesses can marry/have kids, and blah blah blah happy ending.
> 
> Also, was anyone else shocked when Urek was shown? Like...when he was described as a monster, I assumed he actually appeared like a fuckin monster (sorta like how Rak is a giant fuckin gator, I figured Urek was some sorta god-beast with massive wings instead of a human).



Seeing Urek depicted as a 'normal human' made an even stronger impression imho. That one doesn't have to look scary to be totally unstoppable


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 7, 2015)

Well...I was just going off of other people's descriptions of him. And because of the association with those wings (hadn't yet read the author's note on the forest getting compressed), I assumed they were just his. Yeah, don't get me wrong...him being a "normal human" just makes for all that more hype, I'm simply saying it was unexpected with how much fantastical shit is in this series.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 7, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Well...I was just going off of other people's descriptions of him. And because of the association with those wings (hadn't yet read the author's note on the forest getting compressed), I assumed they were just his. Yeah, don't get me wrong...him being a "normal human" just makes for all that more hype, I'm simply saying it was unexpected with how much fantastical shit is in this series.



Ah, so you didn't see The Company's translations on the character profiles? They are either on the wikia or else I think you could find them with the rest of the blog translations here: Mushoku_Tensei


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 7, 2015)

I saw some of the character profile things at the end of some of the early Part 2 chapters. I remember reading a bit about Urek and his relations with certain people. I just meant I was going off of people's descriptions in-series until I had actually read his profile. 

My favorite was the princess who controlled Colorless December and went on a rampage. That shit was legit...hopefully we get to see more of these godly characters soon (10 family leaders, 13 month controllers, and Zahard).

Also, after looking it up...the 13 month is called "Rainbow Undecimber"? Wtf is that? I'm going with this for canon:



Also, I'll read your link later in case I actually missed something. Thanks.


----------



## Aduro (May 7, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> I
> 
> Also, after looking it up...the 13 month is called "Rainbow Undecimber"? Wtf is that? I'm going with this for canon:
> 
> .



It actually follows the pattern for the month names, and given how Tower time has different years it should have different months too.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 7, 2015)

Well, it said before the Hell Train shit started that we will meet up in 1 year, so everyone be prepared. It then flashed forward exactly 12 months, then the arc started. So...unless it is just a translation error, I think the 13 month series is simply just a name (unless it has been stated by the author in his after-chapter notes or some shit).


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 10, 2015)

he can a miniature earthquake just by his foot touching the ground, in base form

Well, nothing much to say.


----------



## Kamina. (May 10, 2015)

Was hoping Baam had a moment of rage and just fired on Rachel but I guess hes going to be a useless idiot when it comes to Rachel for the rest of the arc.


----------



## Mizura (May 10, 2015)

Me: Olleh? Whuzzat?
Me: ...
Me: *realization*

 wtf man?!


----------



## Pliskin (May 10, 2015)

I dislike Bam as much as the rest of you, but having him become a grown up person out of the Blue would kinda be bad storytelling, given that Bam's rejection issues were the focal point of this arc. 

Sadly, we probably will have to wait for an entire arc of panting and huffing and soul searching till Bam gets back to Viole  better.

Actually like the Khun focus though, hope the next bit centers on him. Sadly, Raleader probably wont join in for the same reason Urek Mazino will keep out: too much ownage to justify the story not ending right then and there.

Also, is it just me or does SIU treat Hwa Ryun like dirt as a running joke.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 10, 2015)

Mizura said:


> Me: Olleh? Whuzzat?
> Me: ...
> Me: *realization*
> 
> wtf man?!



Translations were horrible indeed 

At first I thought it was spanish, then I realized they bastardized 'viole' 



Pliskin said:


> I dislike Bam as much as the rest of you, but having him become a grown up person out of the Blue would kinda be bad storytelling, given that Bam's rejection issues were the focal point of this arc.
> 
> Sadly, we probably will have to wait for an entire arc of panting and huffing and soul searching till Bam gets back to Viole  better.
> 
> ...



Well, to have him grow up all of a sudden would be bad, but to have him revert to _this_?

I agree, poor Hwa Ryun 
Not sure why SIU puts her in so many bad situations. I think she's one of the most intriguing characters of ToG..


----------



## Succubus (May 10, 2015)

baam need to stop being so emo


----------



## Mizura (May 10, 2015)

I'd be emo too if people called me Olleh. xP


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Morglay (May 10, 2015)

Alpha caught Olleh. 

There is a Yizus up in Happen.


----------



## Muk (May 10, 2015)

Mizura said:


> I'd be emo too if people called me Olleh. xP


when did his name change ot Olleh?


----------



## Pliskin (May 10, 2015)

Yeah, reading it like that makes me feel viollehted.


----------



## Muk (May 10, 2015)

you mean Ollehed?


----------



## Mizura (May 10, 2015)

Someone on Batoto pointed out Olleh hello.

Whyyyy.


----------



## OS (May 10, 2015)

Fuckin Baam I swear2god.  Hope he changes soon. He was cool as Viole but since his short hair and rachel he hasn't been likable.


----------



## Yoburi (May 10, 2015)

Did Bam pass out like a 15 year old spoiled girl after being rejected? Gezz he just close his eyes and decide to fall to his death... fuck you SIU at first i thought this was like Naruto and Sasuke relacionship but now i starting to think this is more like Sakura and Sasuke i can even see Bam marrying her and raising the child she have with another man.

But damn Koon was awesome today cutting Rachel cheek! "I see you later bich!" EPIC


----------



## Pineapples (May 10, 2015)

Not really too surprised with Baam. Always had a feeling that his first meetup with Rachel (after the Floor of Test) would be disastrous for him. It sucks for him, but I think he'll finally move forward after this.

The Koons' teamwork was cool. Here, Ran actually acts like a little brother (which they are as Koons). In contrast, Ran is not usually receptive to others. Agnis asks for his help and he follows with no questions asked. I wonder what Koon did to earn Ran's respect. Plus, I don't think that last maneuver was just to scratch Rachel. It looked like the Koons sent something inside the Hell Train.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 10, 2015)

Koon probably trapped Wangan and Yeon in the white heavenly mirror, then shot it through the door to the Hell Train, using Ran's lightning shinsoo attack as a diversion to make sure his stealth attack wouldn't get noticed.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 10, 2015)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Koon probably trapped Wangan and Yeon in the white heavenly mirror, then shot it through the door to the Hell Train, using Ran's lightning shinsoo attack as a diversion to make sure his stealth attack wouldn't get noticed.



Ah, that makes a lot of sense. Seemed like a giant act only for nothing to apparently happen lol.


----------



## David (May 10, 2015)

Koon continues to be the best character in ToG


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 10, 2015)

Koon really is great. Kinda surprised that Lero Ro told Baam to watch out for him at the beginning. Koon is the ultimate bro of this series.


----------



## Pliskin (May 10, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Koon really is great. Kinda surprised that Lero Ro told Baam to watch out for him at the beginning. Koon is the ultimate bro of this series.



Well, he is a chronic backstabber. You kind of have to take the bet that you are actually important to him. Remember, he pretty much screwed his test team in the submerged fish trial. He also would have goten them killed in the pick the door test if not for Raleader


----------



## ShadoLord (May 10, 2015)

I believe Rachel should've just die already.

Damn her

Baam is sooo freakin epic and cool.


----------



## Yoburi (May 10, 2015)

David said:


> Koon continues to be the best character in ToG



2 best you forgot master Rak sir.


----------



## David (May 10, 2015)

Rak's awesome but I dislike just how little SIU's been using him (and I mean that in both ways).


----------



## Aduro (May 11, 2015)

The scene in the cave was way too short for me   The talk about a world above and the world behind was interesting though, the world behind outside the tower?


----------



## Pineapples (May 11, 2015)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Koon probably trapped Wangan and Yeon in the white heavenly mirror, then shot it through the door to the Hell Train, using Ran's lightning shinsoo attack as a diversion to make sure his stealth attack wouldn't get noticed.



Nice catch. I almost forgot about the White Heavenly Mirror and its sealing properties. Last time it was significant was the Workshop Battle (if I'm remembering correctly). If that's true, Wangnan and Yeon would need to find a way to slow down or temporarily stop the Hell Train. Don't see how the rest of the crew could get on board otherwise.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 17, 2015)

new chapter..

White Heavenly Mirror theory confirmed!

Otherwise filler chapter again. Fucking Baam


----------



## Mizura (May 17, 2015)

Goddamnit did he have to Faint? Why did he faint? He isn't mortally injured or anything, he just got pushed by f*** Rachel. What was it to knock him out like that, the Kamehamepush or something?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 17, 2015)

Indeed. Why would people ever lose faith in a main character?


----------



## $Naruto19$ (May 17, 2015)

Baam is like one of the worst main characters ever, it sucks because I like him as Viole, but now I can't stand his ass.


----------



## Pliskin (May 17, 2015)

Hey hey now, the fainting could easily be the stereotypical thorn drawback. You know, like all shonen 'I have a monster inside that takes control when I go apeshit' powerups.

God, I feel dirty defending 'Olleh.


----------



## Black Mirror (May 17, 2015)

i think he is about to talk to the thorn. 

Not sure if the timeline of events allows it but could Enryu have sealed himself inside of it?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 17, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> i think he is about to talk to the thorn.
> 
> Not sure if the timeline of events allows it but could Enryu have sealed himself inside of it?


It's likely that what Baam is talking to right now is some kind of fragment of Enryu, yeah. One of the abilities the thorn showed was letting him imbue his baangs/shinsoo with his 'soul', so it would stand to reason that Enryu might have done the same with his thorn.


----------



## Pineapples (May 17, 2015)

Pretty excited for Yeon and Wangnan's stealth mission. At least, I think that stealth is their best option. The two of them are completely outmatched against the FUG group. They might even bump into Yuri Zahard. If not, I'm hoping that some of the Prince of Zahard mystery gets unraveled.


----------



## OS (May 17, 2015)

Koon must have been working out these past couple of years cuz he plans on carrying this manga.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 17, 2015)

I guess the first step to his plans must be to 'unfag' Baam again


----------



## Morglay (May 17, 2015)

Fml Olleh falling asleep on the job.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 17, 2015)

So...the voice at the end, is it the Thorn speaking to him? We gonna see another cute girl manifested like with Black March? lol...


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 17, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> So...the voice at the end, is it the Thorn speaking to him? We gonna see another cute girl manifested like with Black March? lol...



Baam seems to have trouble with the thorn, so it *must *be a girl...


----------



## David (May 17, 2015)

Pineapples said:


> Not really too surprised with Baam. Always had a feeling that his first meetup with Rachel (after the Floor of Test) would be disastrous for him. It sucks for him, but I think he'll finally move forward after this.
> 
> The Koons' teamwork was cool. Here, Ran actually acts like a little brother (which they are as Koons). In contrast, Ran is not usually receptive to others. Agnis asks for his help and he follows with no questions asked. I wonder what Koon did to earn Ran's respect. Plus, I don't think that last maneuver was just to scratch Rachel. It looked like the Koons sent something inside the Hell Train.





Atlantic Storm said:


> Koon probably trapped Wangan and Yeon in the white heavenly mirror, then shot it through the door to the Hell Train, using Ran's lightning shinsoo attack as a diversion to make sure his stealth attack wouldn't get noticed.



        .


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 18, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Baam seems to have trouble with the thorn, so it *must *be a girl...



Eh, just another person (er...or, something like that) to add to his harem.


----------



## Yoburi (May 18, 2015)

Wow i skip pass half of the whole dialog BS it's so lame these days who cares aboit Daniel and his goals that dude needs to eat dirty already.

Gezz Yuri Ha still didnt show up in this arc after SIU promisse us with the teaser of her going to the train and even put a fake Yuri there... Its like watching Supergirl Tv series waithing for Superman to shows up lol


----------



## Black Mirror (May 20, 2015)

Yoburi said:


> Wow i skip pass half of the whole dialog BS it's so lame these days who cares aboit Daniel and his goals that dude needs to eat dirty already.
> 
> Gezz Yuri Ha still didnt show up in this arc after SIU promisse us with the teaser of her going to the train and even put a fake Yuri there... Its like watching Supergirl Tv series waithing for Superman to shows up lol



Man imagine SIU conviced us that Yura is not Yuri but in the end she will be revealed as such.


----------



## NO (May 20, 2015)

I just read like 13-14 chapters. What a marathon.

Solid developments. I always hate it when the plot deliberately slows down but since we're probably seeing Wangnan's stealth mission develop while they're taking the test to reach the station in time, I don't think it'll be too bad.

I was really hoping Bam would get on the train, though.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 24, 2015)

jayjay?? said:


> I just read like 13-14 chapters. What a marathon.
> 
> Solid developments. I always hate it when the plot deliberately slows down but since we're probably seeing Wangnan's stealth mission develop while they're taking the test to reach the station in time, I don't think it'll be too bad.
> 
> I was really hoping Bam would get on the train, though.



14 chapters a marathon 

I hope you mean you really enjoyed what you read. 14 chapters is nothing.


----------



## Kamina. (May 24, 2015)

Is Koon talking to Maria? 

All that reviving people BS and its not even Enryu lol.

Also, kinda disappointed the thorn's inner form is a big marble.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 24, 2015)

size of his full-power Getsuga Tenshō yielded a pretty massive explosion as well.

Thorn is underwhelming indeed. But at least we got some Rak 

Really hope SIU will change things a little, this arc is rather mediocre so far. Introducing another FUG candidate... It's almost like Naruto's endless horde of Uchiha villains. As if there is just one generic type of badguy. It can't all be FUG that is bad, can it?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 24, 2015)

The moment Rachel leaves actual development starts again


Pleased with this chapter.


----------



## Black Mirror (May 24, 2015)

This is rather quickly turning into Naruto 2.0.

Baam=Naruto
Thorn=Kyubi
Rachel=Sasuke.
FUG=Akatsuki trying to catch Baam.

Especially Thorn in this chapter reminded me of Kyubi a lot.


Well, I hope Baam's ambitions have changed now. Got some evil vibe in the last pages from baam.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 24, 2015)

SIU certainly seems to be influenced more and more by shonen, yes. Not sure whether I can call it a good thing.


----------



## Aduro (May 24, 2015)

So Koon is talking to "A.A.", the only character I could find with those initials is that red haired Spearbearer Aleksei Amigochez or however you spell it so its probably Leesoo's team for backup. The Thorn talking makes sense too as Enryu is rumored to be able to make life with shinsoo, but it also makes me miss Black March. Best  girl has been missing for like 100 chapters.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 24, 2015)

Yeah, like other mentioned...Thorn is kinda disappointing. Still, pretty sure we'll see more of the Thorn's real form eventually (highly doubt it is just "manifested power" or however it was described.

Good seeing Rak being Rak lol. Just everyone planning this chapter...and we get train sabotage? Eh, we'll see how things go. Assuming the Slayer Candidate gets awakened...then godly fight happens (here's hoping at least).

Welp, train infiltration commences...they better not do something stupid and die lol.


----------



## Yoburi (May 24, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> This is rather quickly turning into Naruto 2.0.
> 
> Baam=Naruto
> Thorn=Kyubi
> ...



I got that vibe too BUT it's way too soon to belive he "man up" i wait until he is back on that train to decide.

How disapoining or maybe SIU is just fucking lazy to give a form to the Thorn i would like to see a monster or a old man or even a hot woman just give us something.

Also people are bullying Rak now to? Fuck these character i don't even know there names and they dare to bully a fan favority gezz.


----------



## Shozan (May 24, 2015)

for once, and I hate myself for this, I fucking hate that we have so much characters now. I want to see all of them in the story and SIU doesn't make it easier with the "Everyone still relevant in the story".

INB4 Headon appears


----------



## Bleach (May 24, 2015)

Shozan said:


> for once, and I hate myself for this, I fucking hate that we have so much characters now. I want to see all of them in the story and SIU doesn't make it easier with the "Everyone still relevant in the story".
> 
> INB4 Headon appears



Yea there's all these characters that seemed to have played an important role in the events that are happening but we haven't seen them in forever and probably won't for a long while.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 24, 2015)

Just read this is gonna be on break for 2 weeks...oh boy.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 24, 2015)

Bleach said:


> Yea there's all these characters that seemed to have played an important role in the events that are happening but we haven't seen them in forever and probably won't for a long while.



Guess it would've been more efficient if SIU killed a few characters, just to reduce the cast? 

Of course, he could also introduce less new characters, but SIU being SIU...


----------



## Black Mirror (May 24, 2015)

Siu got too attached to his characters. Half of them should die soon. Can't keep adding them all the time .-.


----------



## Yoburi (May 24, 2015)

Shozan said:


> for once, and I hate myself for this, I fucking hate that we have so much characters now. I want to see all of them in the story and SIU doesn't make it easier with the "Everyone still relevant in the story".
> 
> INB4 Headon appears



So true the teams are so big that they have  6 teams to go up the tower.

1 Baam random team of people
2 Koon team with Viole group
3 Rak, red turtle, bunny
4 Ran team with Koon group
5 Anak and Androssi team
6 The ticket holders that are helping stop that dude from reviving a Fug slayer.

and don't forget Yuri team can pop anytime and Wangnan mission to stop the train that also makes a team.

Sometimes Less is more and in this story we need much less characters how can we care about 8 teams of more or less 6 people.

I say make a team of Hwa Ryu, Rak, Koon, Baam and climb the damn tower! Baam only need his best friend, his pet and his guide nothing more.


----------



## ensoriki (May 24, 2015)

It makes sense to have so many characters given the context of the situation, its also highly irregular given what we know of the world for them to all be getting through without casualties.

Like Baams only got the most elite of the elite around him, and they don't kill each other because they all know each other.

So the only people dying are the Fodder teams not in Baams circle.


Now I could buy that this is all one extremely super unlikely coincidence, but almost no one plot relevant dies, which is even more unlikely then all these super teams of survivors. There's not a lot of "side piece" characters not affiliated with a team to kill off either.

While teams exist to help each other survive and progress,  I'm still surprised Prince isn't 6 feet under.


----------



## Shozan (May 24, 2015)

Yoburi said:


> So true the teams are so big that they have  6 teams to go up the tower.
> 
> 1 Baam random team of people
> 2 Koon team with Viole group
> ...



Lero-Ro, Quant, Hachulingh, the transvestite dude from the first part that was from FUG, The big ass dude that was with Rachel in part 1 that probably is somewhere in the actual group but that we didn't see in the factory battle. Ichigo who is now with Cassano, I'm sure we're seeing Vargarav again, Karaka, Yuri sister (could probably be more than one)... shit!

and those are just semi-relevant. We still have chars that SIU has put some really heavy devlmp. for us tu care, say Androssi, Anak, Hatsu, Ship... fuck!


----------



## Pliskin (May 24, 2015)

Actually liked the chapter. The Sphereyuubi just asumed Olleh wanted power to climb, which might or might not be true, changing this a little bit from the played out 66Satan/innerHollow/innerSakura dynamic.


----------



## Pineapples (May 24, 2015)

Aduro said:


> So Koon is talking to "A.A.", the only character I could find with those initials is that red haired Spearbearer Aleksei Amigochez or however you spell it so its probably Leesoo's team for backup.


I think that Koon was the one addressed as "A.A." (Aguero Agnis). I do wonder which person he contacted. I think the most likely candidate is Koon Hachuling. He is a skilled hacker and a member of Wolhaiksong. He would have the skills and resources to do something about the Hell Train. Plus, most people address Aguero Agnis as Koon. The obvious exceptions are other Koons like Ran.

Pretty interested in seeing Wangnan and Yeon's stealth mission. If I remember correctly, there are other dangers in the Hell Train such as the ticketers and staff.  Not sure how those two will slow down the train. I think it would be really helpful if they can rescue Hwa Ryun and utilize her guide abilities to accomplish their task.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 25, 2015)

.

The scenes with Baam and the Thorn reminded me of Naruto's interactions with the Kyubi.  If the Thorn is locked inside a cage with a kanji seal locking it shut, I'm going to...


----------



## Kamina. (May 25, 2015)

Baam is a joke of an irregular leeching power from a guardian, disgraceful that this guy managed to wound Urek.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 25, 2015)

Kamina. said:


> Baam is a joke of an irregular leeching power from a guardian, disgraceful that this guy managed to wound Urek.



So far, what is Baam's advantage as an irregular? What makes him so special? The whole shinso manipulation thing doesn't seem as special any more, so all I can think of is his ability to copy skills. Kinda disappointing that someone who supposedly so special (only 5 irregulars + 13 family heads) in the entire tower can hardly be seen as 'different' compared to other characters.


----------



## Black Mirror (May 25, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> So far, what is Baam's advantage as an irregular? What makes him so special? The whole shinso manipulation thing doesn't seem as special any more, so all I can think of is his ability to copy skills. Kinda disappointing that someone who supposedly so special (only 5 irregulars + 13 family heads) in the entire tower can hardly be seen as 'different' compared to other characters.



Wait until Baam goes into Shinso Enryu mode 

Even the thorn treats him like some regular. Even Wangnan is more special now lel.


----------



## Magic (May 25, 2015)

Sanity Check said:


> .
> 
> The scenes with Baam and the Thorn reminded me of Naruto's interactions with the Kyubi.  If the Thorn is locked inside a cage with a kanji seal locking it shut, I'm going to...



If this happens pretty much confirms SIU is becoming a kishi copy cat.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 25, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Wait until Baam goes into Shinso Enryu mode
> 
> Even the thorn treats him like some regular. Even Wangnan is more special now lel.



I'm only getting hyped if Baam shouts 'bankai' and fully unleashes his nine-tailed thorn upon the pirate world 

As for Wangan... I still feel like Wagnan is a complete waste of panels. I can't find him interesting at all. Of the old team, even Miseng and Goseng were more interesting in comparison.


----------



## Aduro (May 25, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> So far, what is Baam's advantage as an irregular? What makes him so special? The whole shinso manipulation thing doesn't seem as special any more, so all I can think of is his ability to copy skills. Kinda disappointing that someone who supposedly so special (only 5 irregulars + 13 family heads) in the entire tower can hardly be seen as 'different' compared to other characters.



Well remember that it took Urek, the weakest Irregular to open the tower himself before Baam, 50 years to reach floor 135 and he was likely to be exceedingly powerful when he came in. Baam has only started fighting for less than a third of that time and so I wouldn't expect him show that kind of power so early. For now though Baam still has a crazy growth rate when learning advanced tecnhiques like Fast Skip and the shinsoo destruction attack from Ha Jinsung. More importantly Baam's shinsoo resistance was insane even when he was untrained and he's survived. Recently Baam is just struggling because he's in close-combat, his weakest point, with regulars who have been in a higher class than him for a long time and the enemy still had to run away from him.


----------



## Black Mirror (May 25, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> I'm only getting hyped if Baam shouts 'bankai' and fully unleashes his nine-tailed thorn upon the pirate world
> 
> As for Wangan... I still feel like Wagnan is a complete waste of panels. I can't find him interesting at all. Of the old team, even Miseng and Goseng were more interesting in comparison.



Wangnan got those immortality, zahard, ring secrets.

Baam is still a huge mystery regarding his origins but we likely won't get to know anything about it anytime soon.

I hope Baam will become a little evil now. When he first warned yu han sung that they better prepare sth good for him on the top, i got hyped that Baam might be that kind of MC which commit sins.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 25, 2015)

Aduro said:


> Well remember that it took Urek, the weakest Irregular to open the tower himself before Baam, 50 years to reach floor 135 and he was likely to be exceedingly powerful when he came in. Baam has only started fighting for less than a third of that time and so I wouldn't expect him show that kind of power so early. For now though Baam still has a crazy growth rate when learning advanced tecnhiques like Fast Skip and the shinsoo destruction attack from Ha Jinsung. More importantly Baam's shinsoo resistance was insane even when he was untrained and he's survived. Recently Baam is just struggling because he's in close-combat, his weakest point, with regulars who have been in a higher class than him for a long time and the enemy still had to run away from him.



I guess Baam's design (in terms of powers/abilities) started out well, but just failed to progress into something more? Or is it the mental aspect that is breaking him up? So far he seems a bit like the Sakura of ToG 

Guess my problem is just not liking the thorn very much 

I mean, Baam was able to keep up with a princess like Androssi, but by comparison his personality is rather weak. He has no goals, no intentions, no motivations... as if he is just asking to be used by others. I don't mind him being vulnerable, but being aimless is just.. I expect more from character who should carry an entire series.



Black Mirror said:


> Wangnan got those immortality, zahard, ring secrets.
> 
> Baam is still a huge mystery regarding his origins but we likely won't get to know anything about it anytime soon.
> 
> I hope Baam will become a little evil now. When he first warned yu han sung that they better prepare sth good for him on the top, i got hyped that Baam might be that kind of MC which commit sins.



A return of Viole? Yes please!!


----------



## Yoburi (May 25, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Just read this is gonna be on break for 2 weeks...oh boy.



Really can't say i miss reading ToG if SIU fix the problems going on in his manhwa i would wait even 1 year.


----------



## Face (May 25, 2015)

I  agree that the Thorn is overshadowing Bam's power as an Irregular. People like Urek and Enryu didn't rely on unique weapons like the Thorn to manipulate shinsoo. They were naturally strong and possessed godlike power.

Bam should be capable of doing the same thing but  without the Thorns influence. Yet he is forced to rely on it's power to get to the top?


----------



## ensoriki (May 26, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> So far, what is Baam's advantage as an irregular? What makes him so special? The whole shinso manipulation thing doesn't seem as special any more, so all I can think of is his ability to copy skills. Kinda disappointing that someone who supposedly so special (only 5 irregulars + 13 family heads) in the entire tower can hardly be seen as 'different' compared to other characters.



There are more then 5 irregulars in the tower,
We know the irregulars that have made splashes, if SIU's old blog or w/e was to be believed there are "fodder" irregulars like Rachel sprinkled in other places.

Baam has an innate resistance to Shinshoo. Hell it was brought up again in the previous fight.

He was given the Thorn because F.U.G wants to accelerate his strength so he can kill Zahard for them.
Had he already entered the tower strong like Urek did then FUG would have had no ability to hold him down in the firstplace.


----------



## Yoburi (May 31, 2015)

Do we get a chapter this week? I hope Baam dies already and give space to Viole to return because lets faced we all want him back.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 31, 2015)

Yoburi said:


> Do we get a chapter this week? I hope Baam dies already and give space to Viole to return because lets faced we all want him back.



I thought there was a one-week break, so no chapter today, srry.


----------



## Magic (May 31, 2015)

Face said:


> I  agree that the Thorn is overshadowing Bam's power as an Irregular. People like Urek and Enryu didn't rely on unique weapons like the Thorn to manipulate shinsoo. They were naturally strong and possessed godlike power.
> 
> Bam should be capable of doing the same thing but  without the Thorns influence. Yet he is forced to rely on it's power to get to the top?


Think of it as a potential shortcut.

Is this series on break? He should take more than a week, to plan an outline at least for the upcoming arcs.


----------



## Bleach (May 31, 2015)

All these web artists taking breaks due to health concerns O_O


----------



## Magic (May 31, 2015)

can't jack and draw


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 31, 2015)

Bleach said:


> All these web artists taking breaks due to health concerns O_O



iirc SIU could've taken a two-week break, but instead only took one week, so we can't really complain. 

Personally, I'd rather have him taking a longer break and get ToG back to its usual standards.


----------



## Magic (May 31, 2015)

Did he ever get that surgery for the wrist?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 31, 2015)

RemChu said:


> Did he ever get that surgery for the wrist?



Nope. SIU took a long break back then, to have some time to recover his wrist. Surgery had a lot of risks attached to it, so apparently the 'rest' method was the better choice. Also, he altered his style, to reduce the strain on his wrist when creating chapters.


----------



## Magic (May 31, 2015)

Hmmm, he should try chinese ointments for the wrist. 
Maybe some black seed oil.

acupuncture?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 7, 2015)

Still on hiatus this week, going by Webtoon.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 7, 2015)

It's out

Chapter 165

Rak was best as always:


*Spoiler*: __ 



"He called me crocodile... twice!"


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 7, 2015)

Oh, there's a chapter? 

I checked at the usual time, but the notice was still up that SIU was afk.. Ah well, at least we got out new Naruto ToG chapter.
Thorn still feels like a ripoff though 

But at least the chapter got Rak!


----------



## Tangible (Jun 7, 2015)

Oh shit. Are we going to get to see God-King Rak fight next week!?


----------



## Kamina. (Jun 8, 2015)

Tangible said:


> Oh shit. Are we going to get to see God-King Rak fight next week!?



Rak will probably smack him around before Baam goes psycho.

I honestly thought there was no chapter this week because of health concerns.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 8, 2015)

Health concerns were last week.

I like the part where Baam, Khun and the rest are all exhausted but Rak is all cool  Rak must be some irregular irregular.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 8, 2015)

Rak is the true leader of his time


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh damn. Rak got me too excited. I want moar.

Baam is going nuts little by little


----------



## Bleach (Jun 14, 2015)

Chapter 82


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 14, 2015)

Well that was... something 

First he pulled a Naruto, and now Baam copied Sakura? 

Ah well, at least there was some action.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 14, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Well that was... something
> 
> First he pulled a Naruto, and now Baam copied Sakura?
> 
> Ah well, at least there was some action.



I thought he pulled Ichigo this time. Inner power taking over and shooting strong new techs around with killing intent.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 14, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> I thought he pulled Ichigo this time. Inner power taking over and shooting strong new techs around with killing intent.



Haha yeah that too. (though I was talking about the random fainting )

Seems like it is just a generic thing to do in manga when it comes to hidden powers. Ah well, so far I can't really get hyped by this thorn thing.


----------



## Mizura (Jun 14, 2015)

I liked this chapter. I had trouble getting into Bam's thoughts for a while, but this chapter did a pretty good job in that regards, showing Bam's uncertainty and questioning of his own situation. I also like that some interactions have formed between Rak and Miseng. For a while now, I felt that the interactions I liked so much were missing, and it's good to have some of it back. The villains were really generic, but considering the rest, this is the chapter I've enjoyed the most in a while.

Also nice that we got a few info on the ten families on the side. We previously only got those from blog posts, and this is a nice way of getting some trivia.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 14, 2015)

I know that the change was to alleviate stress on his wrist, but I really miss the old art style he had towards the end of the Workshop Battle. SIU was at his peak back then.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 14, 2015)

So since it seems that we might finally get to see what thorn really looks like, what do you think? Girl, boy or a crocodile?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 14, 2015)

It would be amusing if the thorn took the shape of a turtle


----------



## Aduro (Jun 14, 2015)

I kinda got hopeful that we'd see more than just fights for a change since they're taking floor tests again. I miss trickery like the position test and the one with 12 doors. But its just Baam and Rak punching bitches  I'm curious about the Hendo family though, I hope we see more of that group.


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 14, 2015)

I think it would be interesting if Enryu's Thorn actually contained the essence of the 43rd Floor Guardian; it could be pushing Baam to climb in order to get revenge on Enryu.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 15, 2015)

Rak growing ten feet was awesome


----------



## Kamina. (Jun 15, 2015)

Pineapples said:


> I think it would be interesting if Enryu's Thorn actually contained the essence of the 43rd Floor Guardian; it could be pushing Baam to climb in order to get revenge on Enryu.



that would actually something I would really like. Too bad Baam & the Guardian would just get reiatsu crushed by being near Enryu.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 15, 2015)

I miss the time when the tests were interesting, besides that it was a good chapter. I guess it makes sense that they are combat orientated so that only the strongest make it through. Some death match orienteering wouldn't be wasted on me though.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 15, 2015)

Kamina. said:


> that would actually something I would really like. Too bad Baam & the Guardian would just get* reiatsu crushed* by being near Enryu.



Baam is immune to reiatsu crush.

Enryu will have to actually look in his direction.


----------



## Kamina. (Jun 16, 2015)

Why'd the thread get moved out of the section?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 16, 2015)

They're closing the ToG section. No one really used it anyway, so...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 16, 2015)

Morglay said:


> I miss the time when the tests were interesting, besides that it was a good chapter. I guess it makes sense that they are combat orientated so that only the strongest make it through. Some death match orienteering wouldn't be wasted on me though.



Me too. But judging by the forgettable design of the enemy team, the pacing of the match and the fact that it was just a flashback I doubt every other test will be purely combat based. This was just to showcase Baam's new abilities and also to hint at some things to come (i.e, the Thorn's influence, as well as the bodily damage Koon mentioned a chapter before). I think SIU is saving the more interesting events for later.  



Kamina. said:


> that would actually something I would really like. Too bad Baam & the Guardian would just get reiatsu crushed by being near Enryu.


Baam has abnormally high shinsoo resistance which is at least on par with Yuri's. Back in season one, there was a chapter showing Yuri's group trying to find Baam and it had Evan commenting on how the shinsoo concentration in the air. This was also the very same floor Baam was able to walk through without any difficulty.

He's also been able to directly withstand one of Urek Mazino's serious attacks (sort of, but I assume he'd do better now since he's presumably stronger) and Mazino probably isn't that much weaker than Enryu. I doubt it'd be a reiatsu crush victory.


----------



## Kamina. (Jun 16, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> They're closing the ToG section. No one really used it anyway, so...



Fair enough, I only use the main thread anyway.

Im only joking guys I know Baams not gonna get reiatsu crushed lol.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 21, 2015)

Jinsung was quite a surprise.

The suspense is rising.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 21, 2015)

Jinsung returning is definitely a plus. Otherwise.. well, Baam's obsession with Rachel is almost Obito-like 

the Xiaxia info is interesting too, though I wonder what SIU is going to do with that. Right now, it just felt kinda random


----------



## Mizura (Jun 21, 2015)

Splendid! I quite enjoyed both the last chapter and the current one. It feels like this arc is doing much better than the last one. Things I like:

Showing more about Bam's inner thoughts. In the past few arcs, Bam was really hard to connect to, so I like that the series is showing more about what's going on inside his head.
More little character interactions. It makes them feel more like individuals. 
More teamwork. The tests were pretty generic, but I like the fact that they're all working together.
Xia Xia No. 2: this bit revealed the fact that both Xia Xia and at least one other member of her race are desperately trying to earn money to save their race. It's a nice reminder that all these people climbing the Tower have their own reasons to do so. And it also shows...
...that Baam needs to step on these dreams in order to further his own ones. It's a nice reminder that the Tower is a harsh place and that Baam isn't just beating up some generic villains, but people whose goals may even be more worthwhile than his (because let's face it, his reasons are rather selfish and trivial in the grand scheme of things).
Yo, even Ha Jinsung is back. Plox?
Hoaqin thingy: more plox.

I hope SIU keeps it up because the past few arcs were a mess. More focus on characters and plot and less on battles that feel like they're there just because will do the series wonders.


----------



## Face (Jun 21, 2015)

Ha Jin-sung is there to help them with the thorn and to give us new information on the missing slayer nominee (Hoaqin). I'm hoping they don't necessarily slow  down Bam's development but rather help him control the Thorn so that it doesn't harm his body.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 21, 2015)

Aww yiss Jinsung. I was waiting for someone like him to return.


----------



## NO (Jun 27, 2015)

Good to see Ha Jinsung make another appearance. We haven't seen too many rankers in the recent arcs.


----------



## Deleted member 237067 (Jun 28, 2015)

Damn Hoaqin and Hwa Ryun is just lol but Rachel's team mates will drop one by one soon and Hoaqin is her first thorn ...


----------



## ShadoLord (Jun 28, 2015)

Ha Jinsung is just sooo damn badass with that entrance.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 28, 2015)

where's the chapter you guys are discussing?!


----------



## Frieza (Jun 28, 2015)

Rachel is fucking idiot. "I want stronger teammates". Damn that was a good chapter.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 28, 2015)

One of these days someone is gonna put Rachel in her place.

Good chapter.


----------



## Kamina. (Jun 28, 2015)

This chapter man, SIU    
Hoaqin is giving off those insane vibes, Eurasia Zahard connection maybe? He/She is holding a weapon maybe its the colourless shit or w.e Eurasia went crazy with.

Did SIU get new hands or something the art and length of this chapter were pre-injury status


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 28, 2015)

Kamina. said:


> This chapter man, SIU                                        Hoaqin is giving off those insane vibes, Eurasia Zahard connection maybe? He/She is holding a weapon maybe its the colourless shit or w.e Yuri went crazy with.
> 
> Did SIU get new hands or something the art and length of this chapter were pre-injury status



Hoaqin is a dude


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 28, 2015)

SIU really wants us to hate Rachel down to the last strand of hair on her ugly mug, doesn't he?


----------



## Bielec (Jun 28, 2015)

If they didn't have a guide, would they really stop at the door with this math problem?


----------



## Mizura (Jun 28, 2015)

Once I realized that the sums are to be calculated diagonally, it really is a simple problem. ._.
But it's also a funny reminder that these people probably never had the luxury of compulsory child education. xD

Awesome chapter. Character interactions. Plox. Action. Humor. Nice art too. I hope this shows that SIU is back on track.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 28, 2015)

Baam is the only real downside of the chapter though. I will celebrate the day he loses his narutoesque Rachel-obsession


----------



## Mizura (Jun 28, 2015)

That's true. The "I Must get onto the train and get everything back to how things used to be!!!" part was rather  .


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 28, 2015)

Lets hope Jinsung talks some sense in our heartbroken little Baam. Perferrably by slapping him back into viole-mode


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 28, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Lets hope Jinsung talks some sense in our heartbroken little Baam. Perferrably by slapping him back into viole-mode



I think we need a twist. Something very unexpected needs to happen. I wonder what would happen to Baam if Rachel actually dies.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 28, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> I think we need a twist. Something very unexpected needs to happen. I wonder what would happen to Baam if Rachel actually dies.



Daniel sucking out her soul? (Presuming she has one? )

It would certainly make a nice twist. Not to mention that the backstabbing bitch deserves to be backstabbed


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 28, 2015)

Baam would probably either shut down completely or do everything in his power to try and bring her back to life.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 28, 2015)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Baam would probably either shut down completely or do everything in his power to try and bring her back to life.



I mean jinsung made them think that he got Baam out of fug but he actually thinks that baam will replace karaka at some point, so he has a plan to make baam join fug voluntary. 

So I was thinking what would make Baam do that. Dead Androssi? Dead Rachel? all of his friends dead? Whatever it is, it will pbbly be unexpected.

Anyone else feeling a parallel between Yuta from Kubera and Baam? Both were so good but when they hit puberty, it's getting horrible


----------



## Face (Jun 28, 2015)

Hoaqin please stab Rachel in the face. Preferably several times just to make sure she is dead.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm glad things moved fast. I was expecting to wait like 4-5 chapters before they got to Hoaqin


----------



## Mizura (Jun 28, 2015)

Yuta and Bam? Actually, that's the first time I've thought of comparing the two. xD But no, they feel pretty different to me. Yuta is a Yandere. His tie to Leez is actually one of the few things left giving him a semblance of morality (stalking, breaking and entering, stealing, destruction of property and face-eating aside), and he actually tried to stay away for her sake. He's also more self-aware of the fact of how harmful he is to her.

Bam is more on the psychotic side. He's like, a caveman who wants to drag his waifu back into the cave, and doesn't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 28, 2015)

D-Class regulars and monsters on the Hell Train? No worries. Math problem? Rachel's crew is screwed . Good thing Hwa Ryun was on hand. She doesn't seem at all concerned as a hostage. It was kind of cool to see FUG's group dynamics.



Black Mirror said:


> Anyone else feeling a parallel between Yuta from Kubera and Baam? Both were so good but when they hit puberty, it's getting horrible


By consequence, that would make Kubera as Rachel's counterpart . But nah, Baam was obsessive about Rachel from the start. Speaking of Kubera, Hoaqin looks like someone who would come from that universe.


----------



## Mizura (Jun 28, 2015)

Now that you mention counterparts, it would be Hilarious to see Asha's face if they forced HER to solve that maths problem. She'd give them such a talking-down that they'd regret ever taking her hostage, if they ever managed in the first place. She'd probably lecture them for the next three hours. Even if they gag her she'd still glare her thoughts at them.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 28, 2015)

Mizura said:


> Bam is more on the psychotic side. He's like, a caveman who wants to drag his waifu back into the cave, and doesn't see anything wrong with it.


That's a brilliant analogy.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 28, 2015)

Atlantic Storm said:


> That's a brilliant analogy.



Sadly, yes. 

His deranged obsession with Rachel makes me wonder why he even went through all that shit with FUG to protect his friends in the first place. Yihwa, Wangnan, and not to mention Hwaryun herself are in danger. And what does Baam think? Rachelrachelrachel 

I thought Baam was smarter than that, but he's just as socially stunted as when he entered the tower, it seems.


----------



## Aduro (Jun 28, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Sadly, yes.
> 
> His deranged obsession with Rachel makes me wonder why he even went through all that shit with FUG to protect his friends in the first place. Yihwa, Wangnan, and not to mention Hwaryun herself are in danger. And what does Baam think? Rachelrachelrachel
> 
> I thought Baam was smarter than that, but he's just as socially stunted as when he entered the tower, it seems.



Don't forget they need to break Cassano to save Horyang, and besides they are Viole's team, he carried them until the Tower of Arlen and they are all known for risking it all to climb. Besides, Rachel pretty much indulged Viole's obsession with her and still seems proud to be a "star" to him and never explained her actions. Really I can't see Rachel as sympathetic unless we really see her choose to act selflessly.


----------



## Kamina. (Jun 29, 2015)

BTW where the hell is the ticket taker, he was getting hyped so hard at the start of the arc.


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 1, 2015)

That dude looks like Griffth from Berserk lol so i can see he pulling some demon rape powers.

But really this pace is really killing me here i know SIU has to show the games and show us how Bam is pushing himlself into using a power he can`t control but it feels like the magic is lost... It`s like Bam can reach the top of the tower with his eyes close if he feels like if you give him time wich is the whole point of manhwa.

I don`t know insted of going after the train it would be much more easy to just get to the top became a super ranker and beat everybody to a pump and drag rachel back to his cave lol. It`s like the damn eagles of LoTR all Bam needs to do is ignore everything and get to the top if he can pass on tests when he can barrley stand imagine if he is 100% rested and in control lol.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 5, 2015)

Link removed

That was so interesting. *__* And Rachel's plan actually sounded quite decent. I guess she wasn't stupid enough to just tell him "You! Be my underling!" Her plan is to basically make herself useful (by using Other pawns such as Emily and Yura Ha), and enjoy the free ride as a powerful guy's subordinate.

That may just work, at least for a while. 

The main downside of this chapter was the "evil" comment part. That was rather cheesy. This is the Tower after all, killing folks to get ahead is kind of the norm.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 5, 2015)

Link removed

Hoaqin seemed quite scary until Rachel appeared 

Please hoaqin-nim, kill this traitorous bitch ~

Hoaqin got Mihawk's sword  and he is pbbly prince of zahard

Also watch baam tnj hoaqin like androssi


----------



## Kamina. (Jul 5, 2015)

he's small 

hoaqins probs evil due to his manlet size.
Sachi looks a bit plain but art seems to be improving and it was a good chapter so no real complaints


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 5, 2015)

I was half hoping Hoaqin would say something along the lines "you're bold to be trying to use the great Hoaqin" to Rachel, then reiatsu/shinsoo crush all of them into the ground or something. Alas.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 5, 2015)

I dunno, I'm fine with settling for "Rachel obviously needing to kiss his ass."


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 5, 2015)

You think he is a cannibal? Maybe he will gain size when he eats enough.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 5, 2015)

Wondering when Daniel is going to turn against Hoaqin. And whose side Rachel will pick.. I highly doubt she's going to pick the side of someone who want to eat her soul though. Then again, perhaps she would be excluded from that, being an irregular and all?


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 5, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Wondering when Daniel is going to turn against Hoaqin. And whose side Rachel will pick.. I highly doubt she's going to pick the side of someone who want to eat her soul though. Then again, perhaps she would be excluded from that, being an irregular and all?



She is likely to eat his soul before he eats her. I sitll wonder what headon told fug to carry her .-.


----------



## Bielec (Jul 5, 2015)

So nice chapter overall, maybe Hoaqin will not eat her soul cause she's too weak, and only she will survive from her team.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 5, 2015)

Hoaqin better be watching his back whenever near cliffs


----------



## Bleach (Jul 5, 2015)

There goes SIU again with his gender benders


----------



## Face (Jul 5, 2015)

Why do people care so much about Hoaqin's gender? The thought of whether or not he is a girl never even crossed my mind simply because he's not going to be around long enough for us to care. He's just another Slayer that Bam has to take out.


----------



## Pineapples (Jul 5, 2015)

I wonder if Daniel actually believes that Hoaqin would resurrect Roen or he's just really desperate. Hoaqin doesn't seem like the type to follow up on such promises. 

Overall, the chapter was pretty entertaining. I'm most interested in learning how Hoaqin ended up in his current state (seemingly very weakened) and what he'll be like when he's fully recovered. Also, we got to see what Sachi looks like, and find out that he was friends with Boro and Aka.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 6, 2015)

Face said:


> Why do people care so much about Hoaqin's gender? The thought of whether or not he is a girl never even crossed my mind simply because he's not going to be around long enough for us to care. He's just another Slayer that Bam has to take out.



Or he is another Beta that will stick to Baam until the end . inb4 yaoi fanservice from SIU


----------



## Bleach (Jul 7, 2015)

A bit off topic: It's kind of crazy how big these korean webcomics have become. I remember when ToG just started and that's really when I got into it. Now the NYTimes are covering Line Webtoons



Of course Webtoons isn't just for korean webcomics but it's still interesting. SIU is getting bigger and bigger. ToG gets 5 million views a week apparently and half are women. I found that pretty interesting lol.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 7, 2015)

Whooaa, seriously? I also remember when I just got into webtoons. First it was Trace then Noblesse. And I think I got into Tower of God when the raws were just starting. I bet that article was a move by Line Webtoon though, it's really putting a lot of resources into promoting the service (wish they'd hire more proofreaders though, and that the website version would stop blowing up pictures that are meant to be scaled down to mobile screen size).

5 million viewers for ToG! This also means that very few of them are bothering to vote and comment.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 7, 2015)

So tower of God anime is coming then.....One punch  man got one.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 7, 2015)

I don't think it will get an anime, the service doesn't seem that popular in Japan. 

But it may get a cartoon like the Avatar series. 

I wonder what SIU thinks of all this. Pressure much? Or is it hard for him to grasp what it all represents? I wonder how many views the other series get?

It's a good thing that Tower of God seems to be picking back up, too, I hope this arc delivers. On the bright side, it seems SIU had planned out the stuff with the Princesses long ago, so the plot quality may be better.

Speaking of Princesses, where do you think Yuri is? 
- She's disguised as one of Rachel's group!
- She's hiding in Yura's suitcase!
- She Hoaqin!

Yeah, no, I have no idea. o,o


----------



## Jagger (Jul 7, 2015)

Bleach said:


> A bit off topic: It's kind of crazy how big these korean webcomics have become. I remember when ToG just started and that's really when I got into it. Now the NYTimes are covering Line Webtoons
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Webtoons isn't just for korean webcomics but it's still interesting. SIU is getting bigger and bigger. ToG gets 5 million views a week apparently and half are women. I found that pretty interesting lol.


When you have them waiting for Urek shirtless and a pretty cute boy such as Baam, it's not surprising.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 7, 2015)

Punk boy and girly boy? No man, it's all about Raleader. 

Bonus points for the Zahard Princesses.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 8, 2015)

I think Koon and Ran will be the female favourites.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 8, 2015)

Mizura said:


> I don't think it will get an anime, the service doesn't seem that popular in Japan.
> 
> But it may get a cartoon like the Avatar series.
> 
> ...



Anime ok but let's keep it there. I don't want to imagine what might happen if Hollywood takes notice of ToG 

Kubera is lacking attention. Probably because Leez is more masculine than any male in the series, except Kubera himself.

I hope SIU comes to Frankfurt book convention again, need to get his autograph before he gets too popular.


----------



## Magic (Jul 8, 2015)

Haven't caught up, just read the new chapter....


Feels like, Korean Dark Souls man, lol. Cute the main baddie is small as fuck. Also his look reminds me of Baam when all this shit started, robe, long hair.
anyways ill come back in a few months, looks like I haven't missed a lot of chapters yet =[


----------



## Magic (Jul 8, 2015)

Bleach said:


> A bit off topic: It's kind of crazy how big these korean webcomics have become. I remember when ToG just started and that's really when I got into it. Now the NYTimes are covering Line Webtoons
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Webtoons isn't just for korean webcomics but it's still interesting. SIU is getting bigger and bigger. ToG gets 5 million views a week apparently and half are women. I found that pretty interesting lol.


this is good news, great.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 8, 2015)

Why do people beat around the bush about the truth.

We don't read tower of God for plot, or setting or some grandiose character roster shit.

We read it for Rak


----------



## Pineapples (Jul 8, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> So tower of God anime is coming then.....One punch  man got one.


Tower of God anime would be an amazing dream. Imagine if a company like Madhouse decided to take a chance on this series. Though that would be highly unlikely. However, Korea does have some talented animators. The most recent example would probably be Studio Mir, who worked on the Legend of Korra. 

That's also great news that Webtoons are increasing their promotion. There are great manhwas that deserve more love.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 8, 2015)

I'd be so conflicted on a Tower of God anime. It could be amazing. Or it could be shit. I don't know if I'd want to take the chance of it being ruined. Plus it would be best if they animated the entire first season of the manhwa instead of stopping at a weird place in the first season.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 8, 2015)

Gods, did you have to mention Hollywood? The last thing we need is a ToG live action. xP

As for Kubera, judging from some of the more popular series there (I suspect Twilight fangirls found their way there), I suspect it will get more popular later, but for all the wrong reasons. D: Will be funny to see the reactions when Currygom starts trolling them left and right though.

If there is an anime, on the bright side, the backgrounds will probably be amazing. SIU had some prettry wonky perspectives or such in Season 1. Raleader animated would also be   

Hahaha, apparently half of the ToG readers are female, which would explain why on the Korean side of the fandom, there's yaoi everywhere. I'm rather scared of that to be honest.


----------



## Kamina. (Jul 12, 2015)

Forgot how much I love Rak lol he just doesn't give a shit, cannot wait for him to meet Mazino or Enryu.

I have a feeling Baams going to have a Yu Hansang tier talk with jinsung, not some garbage. 

We're probably going to get some Zahard prince info from hoaqin next chapter too.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 12, 2015)

Couldn't Hoaqin be that lost thirteen-month princess? 

Wouldn't be the first time SIU fools us with genders; Hoaqin could be a little girl too


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 12, 2015)

Fuck, I thought Hoaqin would comment on Wangnan's ring...


----------



## Mizura (Jul 12, 2015)

Yellow turtle got his hand nearly cut off. o,o

Anybody else thinks it will just heal on its own like his heart did before? Though as someone else pointed out, it'd be a lot cooler if it gets replaced by a canon.

That shoots pokeballs.


----------



## Kamina. (Jul 12, 2015)

I said it might be Eurasia Zahard when we saw him but the way Hoaqin was speaking in his introduction felt Prince of Zahardesque. 

The princesses don't really have the immortality thing going on like Wangnan exhibits so I guess we'll see from there.

We're more likely to hear about her on F43 from Garam who is likely to be hiding there, Enryu might even sort her shit out.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 12, 2015)

Wait for Rak vs Hoaqin.

Rak: Turtle!
Hoaqin: Monkey!
Rak: Turtle!
Hoaqin: Monkey!
Rak: Turtle!
Hoaqin: Monkey!
Rak: Turtle!
Hoaqin: Monkey!


----------



## Bleach (Jul 12, 2015)

I just want Urek to show up outta nowhere and kick some ass


----------



## Bielec (Jul 13, 2015)

For once im interested in what will happen with Yellow turtle, on the other han i wish that Baam would first learn to control the thorn, im bored with characters that have something powerful inside that they can't control.


----------



## Swift (Jul 13, 2015)

Bleach said:


> I just want Urek to show up outta nowhere and kick some ass



Is it bad that I've been wanting this for a while now? Just, a random higher-ranked denizen of the tower to just show up for half a chapter to blow people the fuck out.

"Just passing through."


----------



## Aduro (Jul 13, 2015)

Sailor V said:


> Is it bad that I've been wanting this for a while now? Just, a random higher-ranked denizen of the tower to just show up for half a chapter to blow people the fuck out.
> 
> "Just passing through."



That's probably what Yuri will show up for, like she did in the Submerged Fish Test. She's not on the level of Ha Jinsung yet, let alone Urek, but if she directly interferes with D-ranked regulars (or a certain irregular that she really seems to want to _interfere_ with) then she might as well be as strong as Enryu.


----------



## Swift (Jul 13, 2015)

Aduro said:


> That's probably what Yuri will show up for, like she did in the Submerged Fish Test. She's not on the level of Ha Jinsung yet, let alone Urek, but if she directly interferes with D-ranked regulars (or a certain irregular that she really seems to want to _interfere_ with) then she might as well be as strong as Enryu.



You know, somehow I totally forgot about her. You're right. I can't wait for that event, shit's gonna be awesome.


----------



## Kamina. (Jul 14, 2015)

Next chapter is apparently a Koon troll fest.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 19, 2015)

Link removed

rip koon, you pissed off the wrong guy


----------



## Kamina. (Jul 19, 2015)

disappointing to be honest, thought this was going to be some Quant level trolling


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 19, 2015)

I guess this chapter only confirms once more that our 'main character' is actually useless without Koon's scheming. And Rak's awesome leadership, of course. 

Seriously though, I hope that Hoaqin guy (or girl?) quickly beats some freaking sense into Baam. It's a darn shame what happened to him 

And with Baam getting some backbone, the series should regain some of its popularity as well, don't you think?


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 19, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> I guess this chapter only confirms once more that our 'main character' is actually useless without Koon's scheming. And Rak's awesome leadership, of course.
> 
> Seriously though, I hope that Hoaqin guy (or girl?) quickly beats some freaking sense into Baam. It's a darn shame what happened to him
> 
> And with Baam getting some backbone, the series should regain some of its popularity as well, don't you think?



inb4 hoaqin falls on love with Baam on first sight


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 19, 2015)

Lol Chang got rekt so hard.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 19, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> inb4 hoaqin falls on love with Baam on first sight



Baam's unique skills as a irregular


----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 19, 2015)

I think hoaqin was someone important from the times b4 zahard came to the tower.


----------



## Face (Jul 19, 2015)

I hate that Ha Jinsung insists on keeping Hoaqin's identity a secret. When are we going to find out who he is?

Sadly there appears to be no new information on this guy on SIU's blog. Guess we have to wait a bit longer.


----------



## Fayrra (Jul 19, 2015)

Haha, that was fucking awesome.

That METAL GEAR reference with Rak. <3

And I loved that kick.

And that despite everything, if he really wanted to he could have still caught them.


----------



## Riffmaster (Jul 19, 2015)

Hmm.. This feels and looks awfully familiar to HxH lol 



Face said:


> I hate that Ha Jinsung insists on keeping Hoaqin's identity a secret. When are we going to find out who he is?
> 
> Sadly there appears to be no new information on this guy on SIU's blog. Guess we have to wait a bit longer.



There's a few, but not enough to completely verify. I think its Eurasia Enne Zahard, but I wouldn't bet on it


----------



## Ah Gou Musashi (Jul 20, 2015)

I thought it was a decent chapter. At least we got some good action and jinsung bitch slapped whats his name. The Rak moment had me laughing pretty good. Stupid candy turtle!


----------



## Kamina. (Jul 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]qTuZQjx2EzE[/YOUTUBE]

Don't know if anyone has seen this, randomly found it today.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jul 20, 2015)

Kamina. said:


> [YOUTUBE]qTuZQjx2EzE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Don't know if anyone has seen this, randomly found it today.



Thank god, it's not an anime trailer.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 20, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Thank god, it's not an anime trailer.



Do you not want A Anime? Or do you mean you don't want the anime to look like the trailer.

Cool trailer i kind of like the Style they used to animate it.


----------



## NO (Jul 21, 2015)

That style of CGI just wouldn't be my cup of tea, plus the character designs deviate too much. I think it would work well with traditional Japanese-style animation. It's too bad nobody in Japan would ever invest in animating a manhwa.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 21, 2015)

I think the style was alright but it didn't seem great at getting facial animations/expression. The expressions seemed kind of jarring or just weren't there. The effects were cool though.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 26, 2015)

chap 45 is out

Can someone kill Rachel already?


----------



## Kamina. (Jul 26, 2015)

Good chapter, have a feeling Yuri will appear here with all the talk of the stations being an area where rankers cannot interfere.
I really like Sachi's new design, reminds me of edermask/nenomius from Magician idk why.
Art was really good this chapter too, hopefully it means SIU is adapting with the wrist issues.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 26, 2015)

Rachel chapters are just unnecessary at this point. We know her motivation, we know she's a bitch, can't Siu just skip her boring inner monologue and actual dialogue. 

Rest of the chapter was hype though.


----------



## Aduro (Jul 26, 2015)

Morglay said:


> Rachel chapters are just unnecessary at this point. We know her motivation, we know she's a bitch, can't Siu just skip her boring inner monologue and actual dialogue.
> 
> Rest of the chapter was hype though.



Her dialogue is a little off, but in this chapter it highlighted the way she sees "friends" as something to posses. I think we need to see how FUG gathered her team though.


----------



## Kamina. (Jul 26, 2015)

Morglay said:


> Rachel chapters are just unnecessary at this point. We know her motivation, we know she's a bitch, can't Siu just skip her boring inner monologue and actual dialogue.
> 
> Rest of the chapter was hype though.



we learned that shes delusional this chapter so yeah.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 27, 2015)

Bitch is crazy, that only got another confirmation 

Still hoping Hoaqin gobbles up her soul. I'm wondering if that would make Hoaqin an irregular


----------



## reaperunique (Jul 27, 2015)

Here I thought something changed but nope. This is just another series that is going to shit due to an author that is afraid to do something.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 27, 2015)

Aduro said:


> Her dialogue is a little off, but in this chapter it highlighted the way she sees "friends" as something to posses. I think we need to see how FUG gathered her team though.



We knew that already. I agree with the closing statement.



Kamina. said:


> we learned that shes delusional this chapter so yeah.



As opposed to before when she seemed so grounded and level headed?


----------



## Magic (Jul 27, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Thank god, it's not an anime trailer.


playstation 2 jrpg


----------



## Kamina. (Jul 27, 2015)

Morglay said:


> As opposed to before when she seemed so grounded and level headed?




She was a whiny bitch & insane enough to go on her stabbingfest but this chapter but she wasn't delusional. She basically said lacked someone to help her reach the stars while at the same time Baam & his friends were helping her on F2.


----------



## Fayrra (Jul 27, 2015)

Kamina. said:


> She was a whiny bitch & insane enough to go on her stabbingfest but this chapter but she wasn't delusional. She basically said lacked someone to help her reach the stars while at the same time Baam & his friends were helping her on F2.



I don't necessarily agree with Morglay that Rachel chapters are a waste, however, we don't know for sure if she's completely delusional. After all, if, for example, Headon wouldn't have let her any further up the tower unless she agreed to push away Baam and his friends, then regardless of whether or not they were helping her, it would have been impossible from her point of view to get ahead. Like she said: She needed to step over someone first. And, if the deal was not only to push Baam off. But KEEP pushing him off, never accepting his help, and in turn become the heroine of the story, and get help from FUG. Then logically that was the only way she would be able to get help. Baam can't protect her from FUG, Baam can't protect her from Headon, especially from her point of view (not yet anyway). The only way for her to even climb the tower may have been to never accept help from the one who would have given it to her. Since the deal may have taken place BEFORE getting help from Baam.

IF that is the case, of course. We still don't know.


----------



## Kamina. (Jul 27, 2015)

Headon's plan to get rid of Zahard doesn't really make sense if it was his idea to force Baam into FUG but I get you.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 2, 2015)

Ep 199


----------



## Mizura (Aug 2, 2015)

I liked the last few chapters a lot, but this one was rather disappointing.
- Hoaqin being a dumbass
- Hoaqin being such a dumbass that even Rachel can manipulate him
- Hype that isn't that impressive
- dumb people who can't think for themselves, in particular after the person up there literally told them that he'll eat them

I won't we won't get more of this 'hype' in the next chapter. >_>


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 2, 2015)

Maybe Hoaqin's hunger (hasn't eaten in hundreds of years) is hindering his ability to think normally. Though he's probably just not very bright. I wonder which faction the two new fighters are from. They know of Hoaqin and were even acknowledged to be somewhat competent by Hoaqin.

I have a feeling that Boro's group will opt to run away from this situation.


----------



## Ah Gou Musashi (Aug 3, 2015)

I think he's just cocky in his abilities. Boro made a comment about not remembering him being so small. I think he will maybe grow when he eats some souls.


----------



## David (Aug 9, 2015)

this video

It's been out for a bit, but might as well bump this thread.

Good pacing, excited for next week.

Edit: Wait nvm, I forgot that I just read 2 chapters.

Enjoyed it nonetheless.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 10, 2015)

fuck this place is ded


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 10, 2015)

ah so boring. Hoaqin has no chance against Baam with these Shinso attacks. I think ha jinsung still underestimates Baam and the thorn a lot.


----------



## Kamina. (Aug 10, 2015)

Blunt said:


> fuck this place is ded



No payoff from the 100 chapters of standing at the train station, people are tired of set up chapters too. Theres no reason to discuss 2 false hype noobs getting wrecked.


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 10, 2015)

Hoaqin's not really that interesting as a villain and I couldn't get behind the Roen sub-plot. Baam has also been not very stellar with Rachel around. That said, the current situation has potential. Everyone's gather around and some madness could ensue. 

The Hell Train is famous as a super quick way to go up. But Baam's and Boro's groups have caught up by doing the regular test. Of course, they're not normal regulars. If they didn't have personal reasons, they'd be better off without getting on-board. A lot safer too without all the ticket business.


----------



## ShadoLord (Aug 10, 2015)

Koon's brother, a member of Yuri's team came to assist Baam to defeat Hoaqin heh~

So freakin cool, and that jump that Baam&Koon did against Haoqin was epic, finally the showdown between two former Slayer Nominee.


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 11, 2015)

At this moment, I just want someone to beat the arrogance out of this little shit. Reminds me so much of Enel


----------



## Swift (Aug 13, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> At this moment, I just want someone to beat the arrogance out of this little shit. Reminds me so much of Enel



I dunno, Enel didn't really leave a bad taste in my mouth. This fucking guy though.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm fine with someone beating up Baam just as well. 

I wonder what kind of head trauma would suffice to get Rachel out of his brains..


----------



## Kamina. (Aug 13, 2015)

Swift said:


> I dunno, Enel didn't really leave a bad taste in my mouth. This fucking guy though.



probs cause enel wasn't a manlet


----------



## Swift (Aug 13, 2015)

Kamina. said:


> probs cause enel wasn't a manlet



definitely

also he feels one dimensional as fuck so far


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 14, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> At this moment, I just want someone to beat the arrogance out of this little shit. Reminds me so much of Enel



One Piece Enel? Enel was the shit.
This guy reminds me of a manlet Cell. He's straight out of Dr. Gero's labratory. He's a flipping rogue Cell Jr.

Replace Cell games with Train games.
Brb absorbing people so he can reach his perfect form.
Wants to fight goku Baam.

"Androids you can't go out yet"
"I wantz to".
"You can't"
How long until Daniel gets killed by Cell?


Then Baam is going to come out like "Im tired of fighting you Haoqin"
Then Rak or Wakafloka beats the shit out of Haoqin.

Shoot Haoqin already messed with Wagnan's arm. Wagnan is going to one hand kamehameha his ass at the end of this arc.


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 14, 2015)

ensoriki said:


> One Piece Enel? Enel was the shit.
> This guy reminds me of a manlet Cell. He's straight out of Dr. Gero's labratory. He's a flipping rogue Cell Jr.
> 
> Replace Cell games with Train games.
> ...



Well he got those huge shinso attacks kinda like enel's power and Baam is kinda immune to Shinsoo like Luffy.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 16, 2015)

Chapter 61

Something actually interesting happens? Wow, I'm kinda surprised now 

Dat last panel though


----------



## David (Aug 16, 2015)

It's like the ending of every single Breaker: New Waves chapter ever.


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 16, 2015)

Rak 

Rak will pull a Kenpachi next chapter


----------



## Swift (Aug 16, 2015)

Hey, this chapter was good. Now I'm excited again.


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 16, 2015)

I skip a buch of chapters and read this one now and yet i don`t like i missted much lol.

So can anyone tell me how Baam team catch up so fast with the train and how did Baam control his power because i skip that part and don`t feel like reading lol... thanks.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 16, 2015)

what a chapter!! my goodness!


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 16, 2015)

Yoburi said:


> I skip a buch of chapters and read this one now and yet i don`t like i missted much lol.
> 
> So can anyone tell me how Baam team catch up so fast with the train and how did Baam control his power because i skip that part and don`t feel like reading lol... thanks.



PIS


----------



## NO (Aug 16, 2015)

I nearly forgot that Sachi is one of the three Hell Train "predators." Hopefully we get a Sachi vs. Daniel fight.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 16, 2015)

Why do they keep reminding us of the Roen plot? Nobody cares... Unless she is being used to display a resurrection technique and Hao isn't bullshitting. I still can't bring myself to care. Just say it once and then remind us in the chapter the object/technique is revealed or Hao: "Lol jk"s. Then proceeds to lay the wood.


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 16, 2015)

Morglay said:


> Why do they keep reminding us of the Roen plot? Nobody cares... Unless she is being used to display a resurrection technique and Hao isn't bullshitting. I still can't bring myself to care. Just say it once and then remind us in the chapter the object/technique is revealed or Hao: "Lol jk"s. Then proceeds to lay the wood.



Roen might be some epic plot twist.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 16, 2015)

the last fucking thing this series needs is a resurrection plot device

ffs


----------



## Kamina. (Aug 16, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Rak
> 
> Rak will pull a Kenpachi next chapter



Kenpachi has been a fucking joke since they entered the royal realm, no thanks mate.

He'll pull an Aizen and Hoaqins gonna end up reiatsu crushed im calling it.

Edit: Its been said Enryu could create life from like chapter 10, bringing someone back isn't that much of a stretch. Problem is nobody gives a shit about Daniel & Roen.


----------



## Swift (Aug 17, 2015)

jayjay?? said:


> I nearly forgot that Sachi is one of the three Hell Train "predators." Hopefully we get a Sachi vs. Daniel fight.



+1 for interesting interaction. I'm just hoping for a good fight in general, and this arc seems to be the one to finally deliver.

I hope.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 17, 2015)

I bet Hoaqin is merely using Daniel, and can't (or doesn't want to) revive Roen. Of course, Rachel will take the others and flee, leaving her precious new 'sword' behind to either die or be sealed once more. 

Would be interesting if Baam could copy that soul eating technique though


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 17, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> I bet Hoaqin is merely using Daniel, and can't (or doesn't want to) revive Roen. Of course, Rachel will take the others and flee, leaving her precious new 'sword' behind to either die or be sealed once more.
> 
> Would be interesting if Baam could copy that soul eating technique though



Rachel will teach Hoaqin that he is actually a fairy compared to her


----------



## convict (Aug 17, 2015)

The reason why this arc can't compare to the Workshop battle is pretty clear: No team Ship Leeso. Still its had its moments. I am so excited to find out who was that monster of a Khun AA called upon for help.


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 17, 2015)

Kamina. said:


> Kenpachi has been a fucking joke since they entered the royal realm, no thanks mate.
> 
> He'll pull an Aizen and Hoaqins gonna end up reiatsu crushed im calling it.
> 
> Edit: Its been said Enryu could create life from like chapter 10, bringing someone back isn't that much of a stretch. Problem is nobody gives a shit about Daniel & Roen.



SIU looks like cares a great deal about DeR i guess they are good to drag more chapters out of a simple Baam vs Rachel teams showdown.

I think i will take a look on this red strom that everybody is hyping to no end and only come back to ToG after this whole arc ends because damn the pacing of this story is just horrible right now.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 17, 2015)

Yoburi said:


> SIU looks like cares a great deal about DeR i guess they are good to drag more chapters out of a simple Baam vs Rachel teams showdown.
> 
> I think i will take a look on this red strom that everybody is hyping to no end and only come back to ToG after this whole arc ends because damn the pacing of this story is just horrible right now.



Red Storm is awesome! 



Black Mirror said:


> Rachel will teach Hoaqin that he is actually a fairy compared to her



But will Haoqin just stupidly follow her schemes? If he's a true slayer, he will use her, rather than the other way around


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 17, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> But will Haoqin just stupidly follow her schemes? If he's a true slayer, he will use her, rather than the other way around



Rachel will get her way. Even Headon was disgusted by her lol. 

And how can he use her? She is fucking useless.


----------



## Aduro (Aug 17, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Rachel will get her way. Even Headon was disgusted by her lol.
> .



I think he was more disparaged than disgusted, judging by the part 1 epilogue he felt she was weak and pathetic but not morally terrible. After all the guy lied to get Baam into the eel tank and supported Rachel's actions for some reason. He's one of those who really got his way in manipulating Baam's climb by using Rachel.


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 17, 2015)

Aduro said:


> I think he was more disparaged than disgusted, judging by the part 1 epilogue he felt she was weak and pathetic but not morally terrible. After all the guy lied to get Baam into the eel tank and supported Rachel's actions for some reason. He's one of those who really got his way in manipulating Baam's climb by using Rachel.



Didn't he call her disgusting?


----------



## Kamina. (Aug 18, 2015)

he was talking about her fashion sense


----------



## Kamina. (Aug 23, 2015)

I think this is some FMAB kinda thing, like how Homunculus split his aspects into the sins.
Disappointed Rak didn't transform and destroy everyone but not too overall.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 23, 2015)

Kamina. said:


> I think this is some FMAB kinda thing, like how Homunculus split his aspects into the sins.
> Disappointed Rak didn't transform and destroy everyone but not too overall.



Rak hasn't served a purpose other than comic relief for a while now. Baam is far ahead of everyone else in the group, and the enemies they're facing are seasoned D-rank regulars. It doesn't make sense for him to have any major role here.


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 23, 2015)

I get that feeling that Hoaqin power works like Perona from One piece lel.


----------



## Kamina. (Aug 23, 2015)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Rak hasn't served a purpose other than comic relief for a while now. Baam is far ahead of everyone else in the group, and the enemies they're facing are seasoned D-rank regulars. It doesn't make sense for him to have any major role here.



When Rak becomes the first regular to defeat a guardian you'll be sorry.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 23, 2015)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Rak hasn't served a purpose other than comic relief for a while now. Baam is far ahead of everyone else in the group, and the enemies they're facing are seasoned D-rank regulars. It doesn't make sense for him to have any major role here.



Goose why is this weebtoon so meh now? It used to have a soul, now it's just this abomination where the author draws abominations that came to him in fever dreams and some time draws fucking cool chars like Sachi only to waste the char.


----------



## Kamina. (Aug 24, 2015)

to be fair we its still better than garbage like nanatsu no taizai and we still get the occasional good moment.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 24, 2015)

It's not bad, but the problem is much like Naruto's: the story has been better than it is now. It seems 'bad', because it used to be better 

Frankly, I still hope SIU just cuts the crap and returns to the original cast. Just like I prefer Viole over the seemingly retarded Baam. Though I must say the recent chapter brought some hope again. When around Rachel, I thought Baam had completely reverted to his kidlike state of of mind, but it seems he hasn't forgotten about viole after all.


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 24, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> It's not bad, but the problem is much like Naruto's: the story has been better than it is now. It seems 'bad', because it used to be better
> 
> Frankly, I still hope SIU just cuts the crap and returns to the original cast. Just like I prefer Viole over the seemingly retarded Baam. Though I must say the recent chapter brought some hope again. When around Rachel, I thought Baam had completely reverted to his kidlike state of of mind, but it seems he hasn't forgotten about viole after all.



Sachi: Daniel bruh, why so mad?
Daniel: Because you let Roen die!

Roen and Rin being similar


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 24, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Sachi: Daniel bruh, why so mad?
> Daniel: Because you let Roen die!
> 
> Roen and Rin being similar



Daniel the new Obito? So that is why Boro has silver hair? He's the Kakashi of the group?


----------



## Black Knight (Aug 24, 2015)

Kamina. said:


> to be fair we its still better than garbage like *nanatsu no taizai* and we still get the occasional good moment.



You've just lost all your credibility.


----------



## Kamina. (Aug 24, 2015)

Black Knight said:


> You've just lost all your credibility.



 

I only come here to discuss series I like, I don't really care about this forum's opinion of me.


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 30, 2015)

Chapter 36

So Hoaqin is a ghost? .-.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 30, 2015)

Is Hoaqin the must uninteresting ToG arc antagonist to date? I think he is. Well, I should say "they are"


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 30, 2015)

Hoaqin is going to be part of the harem.


----------



## Zooted (Aug 30, 2015)

So Hoaqin only has half of his powers?


----------



## Bleach (Aug 30, 2015)

Interesting chapter but I'm kind of getting tired of games where there's a long term preparation period. I just want something epic to happen


----------



## Kamina. (Aug 31, 2015)

boring, hopefully some of the cast get killed though.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 31, 2015)

Bleach said:


> Interesting chapter but I'm kind of getting tired of games where there's a long term preparation period. I just want something epic to happen



Exactly. Didn't Baam train for an extended period prior to this arc? 

Baam fighting Hoaqin on relatively even ground was a surprise though. Too bad that it's only a fraction of Hoaqin, who is still more powerful that Baam..

I did feel bad about how Baam treat Hwaryun though. Perhaps she should wear a Rachel mask, that would be a way for him to finally notice her


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 1, 2015)

Its hard to feel tension when I know Rak can solo the entire Hell Train


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 2, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> I did feel bad about how Baam treat Hwaryun though. Perhaps she should wear a Rachel mask, that would be a way for him to finally notice her


I thought that was hilarious. Hwa Ryun seemed genuinely  annoyed by it; which was rare for her.

Pretty eager to see what Yeon and Wangnan do with the other Hoaqin. Maybe we'll delve into the Prince of Zahard business again.


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 6, 2015)

Rak fighting the Mad dog in tiny form 
Hopefully its finally gotten  to SIU that nobody gives a shit about Rachel and we have something else besides whiny Baam.

Child Hoaqin's crest on the top left?


Tbh as a whole this entire arc just seems like set up for F43.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 6, 2015)

Go Hwa Ryun! Slap some sense into Baam! 

Seriously, Hwa is probably my favourite character right now. I wonder when we're going to see her backstory


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 6, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Go Hwa Ryun! Slap some sense into Baam!
> *
> Seriously, Hwa is probably my favourite character right now. *I wonder when we're going to see her backstory



I was coming in here after reading the chapter to say just this. Hwa Ryun has become my favorite character after this chapter because she's the only person to call Baam out for his bs. 

It has been nagging the shit outta me ever since his yandere episode. Baam pretty much gave the middle finger to Horyang,  Hwa Ryun, and his other "friends" there when he was losing his shit trying to get Rachel to come back to his Baam cave, "just the two of them."

Hwa Ryun was knocked out, but Koon and the others were there and they didn't even bat an eye  to what Baam was saying.


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 6, 2015)

Pretty glad Hwa Ryun called out Baam for causing everyone to get caught up in this mess. Even though he recognized it, it will take time for Baam to loosen up on his Rachel obsession. 

Yeon's banana-shaped chips were hilarious .


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 6, 2015)

I near about cracked my desk when Baam said understood.  I dunno why self awareness works so well for me with main heroes.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 6, 2015)

Nightwish said:


> I was coming in here after reading the chapter to say just this. Hwa Ryun has become my favorite character after this chapter because she's the only person to call Baam out for his bs.
> 
> It has been nagging the shit outta me ever since his yandere episode. Baam pretty much gave the middle finger to Horyang,  Hwa Ryun, and his other "friends" there when he was losing his shit trying to get Rachel to come back to his Baam cave, "just the two of them."
> 
> Hwa Ryun was knocked out, but Koon and the others were there and they didn't even bat an eye  to what Baam was saying.



To be honest, I found Hwa one of the most intriguing characters anyway. Her hints that her own life wasn't that different from Baam's, for instance. She always seems to be a bit sad, and yet... And yet she's able to bitchslap Baam back into position better than even Hinata slapped Naruto 

Koon not stopping Baam was indeed rather disappointing. He was one of the few who would be able to do it...


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 6, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Go Hwa Ryun! Slap some sense into Baam!
> 
> Seriously, Hwa is probably my favourite character right now. I wonder when we're going to see her backstory



want to rep for hwa ryun wank, want to neg for minions sig.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 7, 2015)

Kamina. said:


> want to rep for hwa ryun wank, want to neg for minions sig.


----------



## Black Mirror (Sep 7, 2015)

Fuck BaamxHwa. Baam can be lucky if he ends up in Hwa's harem


----------



## Bielec (Sep 13, 2015)

Vicente made the situation a little more interesting, that is if he will not just become part of Hoaqin so easily. Once again, main character has problem with "killing intent", it's quite dull IMO, could've been something more interesting. At least Bam defeated him in one chapter.


----------



## Karma15 (Sep 13, 2015)

After re-reading this series I feel like it lost something along the way. I still anxiously anticipate each release but not to the extent that i did before. Man, I went full fanboy when Viole first made his appearance in Pt. 2. Those were the days he was hard boiled.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 13, 2015)

Karma15 said:


> After re-reading this series I feel like it lost something along the way. I still anxiously anticipate each release but not to the extent that i did before. Man, I went full fanboy when Viole first made his appearance in Pt. 2. Those were the days he was hard boiled.



I know what you mean.. first, Baam was the typical stupid-ish naive good guy. But when he came back as Viole it was a huge wtf-moment. For me at least. Truly badass protagonist, with completely believable reasons for his evil-ish deeds. Sadly, once freed he lost his edge. Or in Rak's words: he lost his banana.

Hwa Ryun pointed it out very nicely: whereas Baam/Viole was always about fighting for friends, he now was only focussed on Rachel. It was almost as bad as Naruto's retarded Sasuke-obsession. Hopefully Hwa can slap some more sense in him. A sense for fashion, for one 

Go Hwa!


----------



## Black Mirror (Sep 13, 2015)

Rak once again saved the day.

Vincent will make a nice trio with miseng and prince


----------



## Karma15 (Sep 13, 2015)

Baam works better as an edgy angsty semi anti hero who doesnt give a darn who he has to face, as long as he protects his friends. And I miss the psychological battles and moments. It's still apparent but not to the degree of the stuff that happened during the Crown Game. I was hyped at the stuff Koon use to pull.


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 20, 2015)

So far 2 of the 10 great warriors are assholes, seriously first Eduan and now Arie Hon. Stop letting your kids turn into psychos. 

Wonder how Arie will react when Arie finds out he fodderized his children's swordsmanship though.


----------



## Black Mirror (Sep 20, 2015)

Why I got the feeling that Baam will use Hoaqin like Black March later on?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 20, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Why I got the feeling that Baam will use Hoaqin like Black March later on?



If Hoaqin literally becomes a sword... Well, it would be an interesting idea. A slayer wielding a slayer


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 20, 2015)

Hoaqin and his brothers joined FUG, and caused all this mess just because their dad didn't recognize them. That's quite a tantrum. Pretty interesting that the brothers are going to be fighting amongst themselves.

Wangnan is really quite brave. Run Wangnan, Run!


----------



## Pliskin (Sep 20, 2015)

I actually like this arc quite a lot. The pisspoor last arc made me sour to the train at first but there are a LOT of things that I missed in this story going on.

i) sidecharacters are usesefull
ii) Pew-Pew laserbeams are not the only thing going on in fights.
iii) Raleader
iv) Baam got out of his creeper zone and is on his way to become a serious candidate for MC. Again. Dont screw it up this time
v) actual fucking stakes I care about. I dont want half these people to die, so thats something,


Then again, the aforementioned beamspam is still taking a spotlight and the cast keeps spreading and spreading to the point I ask myself: Do I know the guy that got bisected today? Was he important?


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 20, 2015)

Wangnan should beat Hoaqin.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 20, 2015)

Anyone else note how Daniel is what Baam's selfishness could lead to?  Not the same details, but being some big bad's dragon/errand boy to get what he wanted...after having caused some his friends to die.


----------



## Black Mirror (Sep 21, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> Anyone else note how Daniel is what Baam's selfishness could lead to?  Not the same details, but being some big bad's dragon/errand boy to get what he wanted...after having caused some his friends to die.



I think Daniel is deceiving everyone. Maybe he wants to finish what Roen started.


----------



## Stannis (Sep 22, 2015)

so i haven't read this in a while and i need to know where i stopped. i believe they were planning to go on a train or something  anyone care to tell what chapter 

any good stuff happened since then?


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 22, 2015)

Few good moments, but the majority of chapters close to nothing happens.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 23, 2015)

Yeah... I've been reread ToG lately, and though the second floor is obviously awesome, it is the first time I reread the whole workshop arc. It's far better than I expected it. Kinda makes the current arc look even worse


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 23, 2015)

Untrustworthy Rooms Arc still GOAT


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 23, 2015)

What about the part where Androssi and Baam team up against Quant? 

You know, Viole/Baam was my favourite character, but I think Hwa Ryun is now. Androssi is intriguing too, but has too little screentime unfortunately. Rak and Koon are just awesome. It still bugs me why Koon never stopped Baam's retarded Rachel-fapping.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 23, 2015)

TOG kinda pace slowly these days. Nevertheless, still interesting to me. I can't wait for Baam Hoaquin showdown


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 23, 2015)

It isn't the pacing, it aren't the side characters. It's the main character. Up till now, I could understand why Baam did what he did. Lonely kid made his first and only friend, next he followed her into the tower, the events on the 2nd floor make sense too. His shift to Jyu Viole Grace made sense too. But the problem lies in the aftermath...

He couldn't just revert back to chapter 1 Baam! Baam should've learned a lot about the world he lives in, and not like some retarded caveman trying to club down and drag his wife back to his home.. Like Hwa Ryun said: he has other people now. He can't just act like Reflejo or Daniel and go nuts. Fuck, the whole Rachel obsession reminded me off my darkest moments as Naruto-fan (the Sasuke "friendship") or the whole Rin-tarded Obito.. There should be some kind of logical consistency in a character. Rachel tried to kill him, so what the fuck is Baam trying to do during the last ten-or-so chapters?


----------



## Karma15 (Sep 23, 2015)

The wiki has so much information on a lot of the High Rankers and Family Heads.  It would be nice to really see some of the top or high tiers, at least a panel of them. Last time we got that level of hype was with Karaka. I just really wish we got that intensity that we felt during the Floor of Test and Untrustworthy room arc, where any of the side characters/or even main characters could be fucked at any moment and we actually cared.
     Regardless of the change in pace, TOG still beats most of the current stuff out there.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 23, 2015)

Karma15 said:


> The wiki has so much information on a lot of the High Rankers and Family Heads.  It would be nice to really see some of the top or high tiers, at least a panel of them. Last time we got that level of hype was with Karaka.



I think you're forgetting about Ha Jinsung's latest appearance. He's both a High Ranker and Karaka's senior in FUG.


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 24, 2015)

Until SIU starts killing characters again there will be no tension, Prince, Miseng, Goseng & Horyang are good options.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 24, 2015)

Miseng and Goseng are okay, but too useless to continue climbing. Killing Horyang now would be a bit of a downer..

SIU should've killed Beta right away. Someone like Yeon should be assassinated by her own family (thus giving Baam another reason to act against the 10 families' reign of terror). Novick is kinda forgettable, so hang him. And Ran.. we don't need two of the same family


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 24, 2015)

100% agree with Beta, killing horyang fits what the tower is actually about - not everybody gets what they want and if you're too weak you die.

Prince, Miseng & Goseng just annoy me and are pretty useless which is why I want them dead. 
I actually like Yeon so no thanks lol.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 24, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> If Hoaqin literally becomes a sword... Well, it would be an interesting idea. A slayer wielding a slayer




Wasn't that the main idea of Karaka's faction?
The whole screw training Baam, lets just make him into a weapon to wield against Zahard.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 24, 2015)

Inb4 everything is according to keikakku.
All this so hoaqin would turn into baam's sword.


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 24, 2015)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Wasn't that the main idea of Karaka's faction?
> The whole screw training Baam, lets just make him into a weapon to wield against Zahard.



Nah, the only reason they could use Baam is because the weapon would hold an irregular. 
Hoaqin and Vicente are from the Arie family meaning they're regulars so it wouldn't be able to kill Zahard


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 27, 2015)

Webtoons said:
			
		

> Tower of God will be updated on Monday this week.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 27, 2015)

Perhaps the translator is ill?


----------



## Bleach (Sep 27, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



YURI!? UREK? IS IT HAPPENING?!


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 27, 2015)

friend 

Now I've read the raws, I'm rather pissed that I've got to wait another day for the translations


----------



## Black Mirror (Sep 27, 2015)

Bleach said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> YURI!? UREK? IS IT HAPPENING?!




*Spoiler*: __ 



why you don't mention Evan


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 27, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> why you don't mention Evan




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well... he's easily overlooked 




Translation is 14 hours delayed due to some kind of Korean holiday, apparently.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 27, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> why you don't mention Evan




*Spoiler*: __ 



I care more for Yuri than Evan


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 27, 2015)

Who cares about evan anyway?
Yuri and emi- urek is where it's at.


----------



## Black Mirror (Sep 27, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



he is in top 100. Come on ppl, Yuri is in top 500.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 27, 2015)

Found someone posting a link to rough translations on Batato:


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 27, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Found someone posting a link to rough translations on Batato:



Yeah i read it.

This chapter is even better than i thought.


----------



## nightmaremage99 (Sep 27, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's the Korean equivalent of Thanksgiving.

And this chapter is epic in what it promises.


----------



## Black Mirror (Sep 27, 2015)

Oh, I think my Sunday is fulfilled now.

Wow, ToG is finally back on track.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 27, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Oh, I think my Sunday is fulfilled now.
> 
> Wow, ToG is finally back on track.



Well, to be honest: I just finished rereading the entire story a few days ago. This arc isn't even that bad. Not at all. The only issue it has is declined is Baam. He, and he alone, dragged down the quality. Rak is his usual awesome self. Koon is scheming like usual, and Hwa Ryun the silent manipulator. And the new cast seems more useful than the old (second) cast. People like Miseng, Goseng, Prince, Wangnan, and Akaraptor were all pretty useless, but now we have Boro, the huge Shemale Aka, and Sachi Faker. Of course, the original group is still best!

No, the only downside of the current arc is the Baam-Rachel crap. That's getting to NaruSasu low levels. Hopefully Hwa succeeded in slapping some sense into Baam...


----------



## Stannis (Sep 27, 2015)

Bleach said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> YURI!? UREK? IS IT HAPPENING?!



time to pick this up


----------



## Karma15 (Sep 27, 2015)

Read the spoilers, and I hope Baam can finally stop being a little bitch with his whole quest to pursue Rachel.


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 27, 2015)

SIU FORGIVE ME FOR I AM NOT WORTHY

BAAM BETTER COME BACK OUT AS VIOLE


----------



## Frieza (Sep 28, 2015)

REVOLUTION


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 28, 2015)

The translations are out!  

Link removed


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 28, 2015)

Holy fucking shit.
Revolution road.
I'm dead.


----------



## Black Mirror (Sep 28, 2015)

This was just full of 

Yuri will be totally wet when she meets the new Baam


----------



## Bielec (Sep 28, 2015)

Enjoyed the chapter, last few chapters were really good, especially since before them the story was getting boring.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 28, 2015)

The real question.


Is Rachel eligible?


----------



## Karma15 (Sep 28, 2015)

One common aspect among irregulars is the ability to give absolutely zero fucks and follow your own convictions. This concept of ones "true self" is what Baam really needs, no more chasing after Rachel like a little puppy expecting things to be fine again. Now we are getting the Baam that doesnt care about shit like tiers or differences in power. WE ARE GETTING VIOLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 28, 2015)

Rachel should just stumbled in after Baam finishes end up getting to find herself as well. 
Then Baam faces Haoqin and when they're finished, Rachel comes out of the rice pot


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 28, 2015)

Rachel is eligible. The 10 family heads underwent the revolution with Zahard while he was the only true irregular.

Seriously though, the gap between Zahard + Urek & Enryu must be huge. Cannot wait to see this guy.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 28, 2015)

Alright I'm excited now. Baam getting training from a Guardian? That's pretty epic. I just hope it doesn't take a while. And Yuri is on board now? Things can only get better


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 28, 2015)

Latest chapter is jam packed with goodies. Didn't expect to see a Urek reference! 

The God of Guardian has an interesting history. He helped train Zahard and the Ten Family Heads, along with monsters like Urek. The Hell Train and other guardians are revealed to be training modules. I'm really curious to know who set up/created the Hell Train. I also wonder how the guardian was able to identify Baam as an irregular; perhaps the shinsoo flow around irregulars are distinct? Baam is about to become even more monstrous. Maybe the guardian can give some pointers about the Thorn.

Great to see Yuri and Evan again! I wonder if their abilities are restricted or they'll have hold back to avoid attention.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 29, 2015)

Kamina. said:


> Rachel is eligible. The 10 family heads underwent the revolution with Zahard while he was the only true irregular.
> 
> Seriously though, the gap between Zahard + Urek & Enryu must be huge. Cannot wait to see this guy.



If I'm not mistaken, Phantamium was the strongest, Enryu ranked 2nd, Zahard 3rd, and Urek Mazina came fourth.


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 29, 2015)

Phantaninum I excluded since hes an exis/god/creator of the tower or whatever. 
I wrote that sentence kind of poorly. I mean't that both Zahard & Urek went through this guardian's training, theres no mention of Enryu so he must have entered the tower at a power level far beyond the two.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 29, 2015)

Kamina. said:


> Phantaninum I excluded since hes an exis/god/creator of the tower or whatever.
> I wrote that sentence kind of poorly. I mean't that both Zahard & Urek went through this guardian's training, theres no mention of Enryu so he must have entered the tower at a power level far beyond the two.



Well, there's really little known about Enryu.. But I wouldn't be surprised if he went through the train. 

The Guardian mentioned Urek because Urek is the most recent irregular since Baam and Rachel. After Zahard and his group, Enryu was the first irregular, then Phantamium waltzed through, and Urek is (for some reason beyond our current knowledge) chasing that monster.


----------



## Black Mirror (Sep 29, 2015)

I think the master he talked about was Headon. Maybe we seem him after this arc ends.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 29, 2015)

I like the idea of Baam getting stronger, but if he becomes any more powerful SIU is risking making the other characters more and more irrelevant, with the possible exception of the D-class veterans.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 29, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> I think the master he talked about was Headon. Maybe we seem him after this arc ends.



Probably? Or someone else who ruled the tower prior to the Zahard group entered? But considering how Headon controls the entrance.. I mean, the person who regulates who gets in and who doesn't is the ruler, right?


----------



## Black Mirror (Sep 29, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Probably? Or someone else who ruled the tower prior to the Zahard group entered? But considering how Headon controls the entrance.. I mean, the person who regulates who gets in and who doesn't is the ruler, right?



Yeah, we also saw Headon be related to workshop issues. He also seems to be the one behind Fug and Rachel is like an ultimate test for Baam. Dat rabbit probably planned everything ahead of millenium of years.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 29, 2015)

That was the first chapter to interest me in months.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 29, 2015)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I like the idea of Baam getting stronger, but if he becomes any more powerful SIU is risking making the other characters more and more irrelevant, with the possible exception of the D-class veterans.



Baam is an irregular, for all intent and purposes he should have already been light years beyond anyone else in his class. Him struggling to deal with D rank regulars even with the Thorn is embarrassing to say the least, so a power-up is more than welcome.


Besides, Baam being OP wouldn't necessarily be a bad thing. For example on the 20th floor Baam was stronger than all the regulars combined, and yet we still got a good fight and great character development for multiple people.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 29, 2015)

No but srs....
Rachel go in the rice pot wtf.

The entire train is made for Baam and Rachel and Rachels not in on it wtf is this shit.
SIU plz.


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 29, 2015)

ensoriki said:


> No but srs....
> Rachel go in the rice pot wtf.
> 
> The entire train is made for Baam and Rachel and Rachels not in on it wtf is this shit.
> SIU plz.



I hoping Baam gets all powerfull and decides to fuck all Rachels plans and even criple her and leave her alone in the train until she finds her way into the rice pot...

How awesome would be a desparated super powerfull Rachel... old well it won`t happend but it would be cool.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 29, 2015)

Rachel is someone who uses another's strength, not a being strong on her own right. It just wouldn't fit her character imho


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Sep 30, 2015)

Rachel isn't really that kind of irregular. She only got in and is considered an irregular because Baam opened the door and she "followed" him in.


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 30, 2015)

Maybe part of Baam's "false self" is the insistence in climbing with his friends. Though, he doesn't really want to climb in the first place. Other irregulars have monstrous power that rival or surpass Zahard and the Ten Family Heads. Urek recorded the fastest regular climb of the Tower, while Phantaminum and Enryu likely didn't bother. After training with this guardian, Baam's going to further the strength gap between him and the others; some are visibly struggling to keep up with the breakneck pace of their climb.


----------



## Lance (Oct 4, 2015)

I am just gonna wait for 20-30 weeks and read it in one go. This God of Highschool and Noblesse.....this weekly shit is killing me.


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 4, 2015)

oh for fucks sake why would you move the most popular comic a day later. god of highschool and now this, I dont want to read the raw


----------



## Keino-kun (Oct 4, 2015)

Was wondering where the new chap was.

Would like to think they would have the trans of this as a top priority tho...


----------



## Bleach (Oct 4, 2015)

I loved getting up Sunday Mornings and immediately going to read the new chapter.


----------



## Keino-kun (Oct 4, 2015)

Bleach said:


> I loved getting up Sunday Mornings and immediately going to read the new chapter.



Same.


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 4, 2015)

Is there no chapter this week?


----------



## Bleach (Oct 4, 2015)

Corazon said:


> Is there no chapter this week?



They've changed the translations from being on Sunday to Monday


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 4, 2015)

Bleach said:


> They've changed the translations from being on Sunday to Monday



What the heck


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 5, 2015)

Translation is out, btw


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 5, 2015)

Chichan no kage okuri

Like this better than the LINE translation.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 5, 2015)

Aw, I want to hug Yuri so much 

Androssi better get on that train somehow or Baam gonna end up with Yuri

Can't wait for Hwa's reaction when Baam comes out. Got a feeling, she will tear up.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 5, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Androssi better get on that train somehow or Baam gonna end up with Yuri



I don't even know who will win anymore

Hwa has been getting shine lately, while Androssi had the date and it's only a matter of time before Baam meets Yuri again


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 5, 2015)

Official trans is out.
I don't need you fake 
Yuri's jacket is cool AF


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 6, 2015)

Whens the Rak arc this is bullshit.


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 6, 2015)

Rak will defeat Enryu next arc
Rak "God Slayer" Wraithraiser


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 6, 2015)

The tower's true raleader


----------



## David (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm surprised to say I'm enjoying ToG more than Berserk or anything else I'm reading right now.


----------



## Pineapples (Oct 6, 2015)

Yuri looks badass. 

I'm curious as to when we learn more about guides. How exactly do they see the future or possible futures? Hwa Ryun has been a recurring character but her abilities as a guide were only briefly explained. Evan could be a good source of info.

Is everyone in Baam's group just relaxing and waiting around? Twenty days already passed .


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 6, 2015)

Yuri Zahard. 

The true war will soon begin. 

Viola, wonder how strong Baam is gonna get after this training.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 7, 2015)

He'll get strong, then immediately fuck up when he sees Rachel again?


----------



## Bleach (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm wondering how strong he will get though. If he'll either still struggle against Hoaqin or wreck him easily. Don't know which one I want.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 8, 2015)

Bleach said:


> I'm wondering how strong he will get though. If he'll either still struggle against Hoaqin or wreck him easily. Don't know which one I want.



Struggles are always more interesting to read about imho 

Perhaps he'll even manage to make an ally out of the good Hoaqin? Would be interesting to see. I bet the next enemies will likely be rankers themselves, so a stronger team for Baam wouldn't be a bad idea. Then again, Hwa stated at the beginning that his teammembers would die. But who? The new guys, or the old cast?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 11, 2015)

Raw's .


Holy shit.
 
That entrance.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 11, 2015)

Ha Yuri just creamed herself.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 11, 2015)

I WANT TO KNOW WHATS GOING ON >.<

Hope someone posts a summary, can't wait til tommorow >.<


----------



## Bleach (Oct 11, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> I WANT TO KNOW WHATS GOING ON >.<
> 
> Hope someone posts a summary, can't wait til tommorow >.<



has pupils


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 11, 2015)

spoiled myself


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 11, 2015)

I can't wait for Yuri to see Baam in action soon.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 11, 2015)

Bleach said:


> has pupils



ty, waiting for blog translations now.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 11, 2015)

So no powerup?


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 11, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> So no powerup?



off-paneled it seems. Gonna see it in a flashback when he fights hoaqin probably.


----------



## OS (Oct 11, 2015)

i havent read since ban bitched out on rachel in their meeting at the train. How has it been since then?


----------



## David (Oct 11, 2015)

It's been better since then - Hwa Ryun (the red-haired FUG guide) called him out on it.


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 11, 2015)

It was alright up until a few weeks ago. Now its great.

Edit: Its out:
Chapter 139


So he partially powered up so SIU could give us an evenish fight?

Yuri's epithet should be Liar of the Tower


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 12, 2015)

I still doubt if he powered up. But if he 'defagged' it would already be an improvement. Him manning up and doing what it takes to save his friends would already be a huge improvement over the Rachel-obsessed moron he was before


----------



## David (Oct 12, 2015)

I've been disliking Bam for a while now, but I re-read  the first 10 chapters or so and I can definitely see/recall why he was so damn obsessed.  Rachel was solely his entire reason for wanting to live for the first 11 years of his life or whatever it was and his only light.  She was the only person he knew growing up and taught him everything from language onward.

That being said, I still hope that Koon destroys her legs at the very least.


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 12, 2015)

Koon chopping Rachel's legs off on the final floor, leaving her to die just before she reaches the stars


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 12, 2015)

So much hype. I still don't get Yuri's obsession with Baam. Did she really fall in love? Or is he somehow biologically related to her? They do look alike a lot. Or maybe his true power is to attract others to join him, especially the females 

But damn, it feels like Yuri will break some rules this time or Urek will come and break the rules in her stead.

A talk between Hwa and Evan should also be rather interesting.

Anyway, Androssi gonna lose her boyfriend this time.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 12, 2015)

Androssi has one date more than Yuri 

Also, I doubt Yuri would get in any trouble for this. It's not like the rankers who are on the train can complain to Zahard, as they're doing even more illegal shit. FUG can't complain. Especially not while Yuri isn't blowing up the train or anything. Even then, I doubt anyone would be quick to start a war against Urek..

Hopefully we'll learn more about Hwa soon!


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 12, 2015)

Also the Ha family is slowly gathering in same spot: Yuri, Yura, Jinsung. maybe more will assemble?


----------



## Frieza (Oct 12, 2015)

Baam did not complete the revolution  (Great writing thou)

I hope Yuri gives him Black March.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 12, 2015)

Frieza said:


> Baam did not complete the revolution  (Great writing thou)
> 
> I hope Yuri gives him Black March.



A sword to counter Hoaqin's sword? Would make a lot of sense


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 12, 2015)

Black march is a needle not a sword.
Hope Vincente joins.

Party would be


Baam, Khun, Rak, Vincente, Androssi, Wang.
Guest starring Laure.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 12, 2015)

That was one badass entry.

And Yuri finding Baam after all this time. Shits finally getting awesome again. I just hope it's not one of those things where they don't meet


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 12, 2015)

Just realised Yura is going to be exiled from the Ha family since Yuri will report her.

Black march is a needle.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 13, 2015)

We don't know what drives Yura, do we? Perhaps Yuri would figure out, and pity her. Though as far as I'm concerned, the arrogant bitch can die 

Or simply take away her suitcase, which would render her powerless as well


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 13, 2015)

Kamina. said:


> Just realised Yura is going to be exiled from the Ha family since Yuri will report her.
> 
> Black march is a needle.



I doubt Yuri will report anyone. She is hanging out with Urek after all.


----------



## Stannis (Oct 13, 2015)

caught up 

last couple of chapters were just great 

i'm hyped about this more than anything right now


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 13, 2015)

Yuri Ha Zahard sees the current Baam


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 13, 2015)

Wait a second so what was the point of the first meeting of Baam and Rachel where he was throw like a bich SIU could have skip half of that nonsense and started from here... you know the good things Revolution, Hoaquin, Yuri and Hwa Ryu, what was the start of this arc fucking filler?


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2015)

Hoaqin looks like a mmo character.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 14, 2015)

Yoburi said:


> Wait a second so what was the point of the first meeting of Baam and Rachel where he was throw like a bich SIU could have skip half of that nonsense and started from here... you know the good things Revolution, Hoaquin, Yuri and Hwa Ryu, what was the start of this arc fucking filler?



Probably because he got hated for reverting Viole back to fagBaam, and now he tries to fix it. At least, it seems to me that he simply failed to transfer the feelings he had about the Rachel/Baam dilemma to us readers. Still, after all he's been through, Baam should have been better than that


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 18, 2015)

shit

Is he stronger than Yuri?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 18, 2015)

Nehh, he isn't. But he seems to have a lot of control within the space of the train. I bet he could throw her out if he wanted to? Which would be an issue: how else would she find Baam? After all, her 'sister' told her that this was the way to meet him, so I bet she'll follow it as far she can 

It sucks that we've got to wait for translations again, though


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 18, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



honestly SIU is really pushing it of he expects us to believe Yuri still doesn't know that Baam was forced into FUG.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 18, 2015)

I bet Evan knows to some degree but is withholding it from Yuri if she doesn't know.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 18, 2015)

How do you expect her to know if she doesn't even know he's really alive prior to this moment?


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 18, 2015)

Lero-ro & Yuri are friends and was one of the main wingtree members in the workshop arc, he knows about Baam's situation. 
He also saw Yuri wrecking the RED agent & even gave Leesoo a wingtree badge for Baam on F2 - he knows she isn't out to kill him.

Its just retarded that he wouldn't have taken the time to inform her about the situation.
Even if she didn't believe him until just why would she have reason to doubt that he was forced into FUG? Wingtree doesn't give a shit about the 10 Great families or FUG so Lero-ro has no reason to lie.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 19, 2015)

http://www.mangapanda.com/bleach/137/12


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 19, 2015)

Yuri isn't the most intelligent princess out there, is she? 

The game though... well, we'll see next chapter how it'll play out. But I kinda miss the elaborate schemes from the second floor. This is just another tournament thing


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 19, 2015)

Kamina. said:


> Lero-ro & Yuri are friends and was one of the main wingtree members in the workshop arc, he knows about Baam's situation.
> He also saw Yuri wrecking the RED agent & even gave Leesoo a wingtree badge for Baam on F2 - he knows she isn't out to kill him.
> 
> Its just retarded that he wouldn't have taken the time to inform her about the situation.
> Even if she didn't believe him until just why would she have reason to doubt that he was forced into FUG? Wingtree doesn't give a shit about the 10 Great families or FUG so Lero-ro has no reason to lie.



It's been a while since i've read the earlier parts, but i don't think it's been mentioned that lero-ro and yuri are friends, just that they know each other from the time they were still both regulars.
Even then, lero-ro doesn't even have any obligations to tell yuri that baam was alive besides the fact that yuri was looking for baam in secret in the first place, it's simply just not his business.
Alsooooo, lero-ro does not even know that viole was baam before the workshop arc so....


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 19, 2015)

Its been like 2 years between the workshop & the hell train, he had time.
I thought Lero-ro told Koon that the whole Rachel scenario was BS though, so he had to have his suspicions.

Wingtree accepted Baam due to Urek interest + the badge Yuri gave him. Why would nobody from wingtree just call and say "hey yuri that guy who you invited  like 10 years ago on F2 finally joined us". 
I just find it a bit ridiculous that she couldn't connect the dots there or hasn't been told anything by Urek, anyone from wingtree or even lero-ro.

Edit: Hachuling was on F2 when Yuri started wrecking everyone too and he was directly involved in the workshop battle, he didn't even take the time to tell yuri lol.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 19, 2015)

-baam isn't part of wolhaiksong yet.
-did lee soo even gave the badge back to baam? honestly can't remember.
-wingtree members don't know that baam = viole, urek doesn't even know who baam is prior to their meeting nor the fact that yuri is looking for baam.
-Hachuling didn't even see baam in 2F i think, and considering the guy i don't think he'll give two fucks to a regular like baam.

also, there's like only three or so wolhaiksong members that know that Yuri knows baam.
and i don't think they know baam or even care about him.
if lero-ro's initial appearance is any indication; they don't or else he should've known that viole is = baam right from the start.


----------



## David (Oct 19, 2015)

Hope Koon finally gets to shine again using his mindfuckery skill


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 19, 2015)

I though the chapter was weird... missing panels here


----------



## David (Oct 19, 2015)

24'd atm .  Thanks for the update.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 19, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> I though the chapter was weird... missing panels here



Yeah, i heard the others have missing panels too which is pretty disappointing.
Someone really needs to tell the ones above regarding this issue.
At least before we get 100% of the panels and like a complete translation within 30 minutes.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 19, 2015)

It makes me miss the good old day when 'The Company' still was in command


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 19, 2015)

Guys, Koon and Rachel as opponents. You know what it means



*Spoiler*: __ 



Something bad will happen to koon


----------



## Jagger (Oct 20, 2015)

Baam looks badass as fuck in that panel.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 25, 2015)

Baam, You better not fuck this up. 
Best guygirl yuri's "honor" rests on your shoulders.


----------



## nightmaremage99 (Oct 25, 2015)

-Pedro tells Yuri that he's a member of FUG.
-Pedro gives Yuri a "small" wager- If Baam's team wins, then he'll let Yuri meet Baam. If Baam's team loses, then Yuri will surrender her life to him.
-Yuri accepts, but with two added conditions- If Baam's team wins, then she'll kill Pedro, and will swear her life to removing FUG from the tower. Pedro accepts.

-Koon does what he does best.


----------



## Deleted member 237067 (Oct 25, 2015)

Rough Translation: New chapter's out!


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 25, 2015)

Yuri seems very horny for Baam.

There is that one female leader of 10 families that all men want to impregnate. maybe Baam is male version of her?


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 25, 2015)

Yuri is going to attack the train conductor regardless if Baam wins or loses.

Koon trolling is always nice.


----------



## Pliskin (Oct 25, 2015)

Had Baam taken the offer of his NotInnerHollow back then, how strong do you think he'd be? The dialogue left it ambiguous, but implied that taking the offer made Zahard King.


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 26, 2015)

Fat miseng needs to die & stop taking up panels.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 26, 2015)

Casanova's version is finally out.


----------



## David (Oct 26, 2015)

Koon


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 26, 2015)

Rachel got what she deserves. Hopefully Hoaqin will ditch that bitch soon


----------



## Pliskin (Oct 26, 2015)

Tower of Koon.

Though, now I feel kind of bad for Rachel. Stop making me conceptualize her as a human being, SIU!


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 26, 2015)

King Koon the Rachel Goon


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 26, 2015)

Koon is the best.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 26, 2015)

King Koonta has no sympathy for rotten hoes.


----------



## Pliskin (Oct 26, 2015)

Morglay said:


> King Koonta has no sympathy for rotten *heros*.



Remember, shes the heroine of the story


----------



## Morglay (Oct 26, 2015)

Pliskin said:


> Remember, shes the heroine of the story



You saying hoes can't be heroines? Don't be a bigot.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 26, 2015)

Dat Fatso will pull a Chouji at some point.

I guess Rak will be in the next game?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 26, 2015)

Holy shit! Based koon bombing rachel with the truth.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 26, 2015)

Yuri reminding me of Alucard from Hellsing


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 26, 2015)

What a wonderful chapter. Koon is so amazing. <3


----------



## Swift (Oct 26, 2015)

Yeah this week was awesome. Though, I am expecting some payback from Rachel soon. They never get off that easy.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 26, 2015)

Koon what a goon


----------



## Frieza (Oct 26, 2015)

Tears of joy  


Koon with the burial


----------



## Shozan (Oct 31, 2015)

that chapter  

at the pace Miura is going I think this is as close as I'm going to get to see Guts doing this to Griffith... Damn did I enjoy it!

so happy!


----------



## David (Oct 31, 2015)

Wrong thread, mate.


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 31, 2015)

The hell train station had the same pace as berserk.


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 1, 2015)

Hoaqin making Rachel angry? Damn, I got a feeling Rachel might get some crazy strong power up this arc


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 1, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Hoaqin making Rachel angry? Damn, I got a feeling Rachel might get some crazy strong power up this arc



Please no, no powerups for that bitch! Rachel deserves to be weak forever!  

I wonder how Baam will perform though. Hopefully we'll see some of that old viole again


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 1, 2015)

here we go


----------



## Kamina. (Nov 1, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fat Miseng + Bird guy 2.0 are dead


----------



## David (Nov 1, 2015)

_casually intercepted a crossbow bolt mid-flight_

English chapter is out.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 2, 2015)

The Rachel disses. 

Too bad she gets exactly what she wants regardless of the verbal beating.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 2, 2015)

Hoaqin insults Rachel > Rachel stabbes Hoaqin in the back > Yuri wins Baam > Baam no long chases Rachel. 

Too bad Koon will be waiting for her at the end of the line


----------



## Pliskin (Nov 2, 2015)

HoaKing better watch his legs, he is in for a knifing. Rachel is giving of major Yuno Gasai vibes.

Siu is putting her down too much for this ?nly to be catharthic, my GoT sensor is telling me not to be too attached to any protagonist right now.


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 2, 2015)

It's not just Hoaqin, Rachel will take something from Koon as well.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 2, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> It's not just Hoaqin, Rachel will take something from Koon as well.



Perhaps she will try to grab Rak's banana?


----------



## Deleted member 237067 (Nov 8, 2015)

Rough translation is out for the new chap:


----------



## Pineapples (Nov 10, 2015)

Yeon's getting a 1v1 . She's quite confident, so I'm eager to see how she's developed.

Baam's group is going up against the other guy from FUG. He'll probably be used as a tool to show Baam's growth. Previously, that guy was able to endure attacks from Baam + Thorn. Let's see if Baam can take him out without going that far.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 15, 2015)

Rawr!


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 15, 2015)

Someone is hot


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 22, 2015)

Raws, for those who wants them!


----------



## Metal Bat (Nov 22, 2015)

New chapter out in korean


*Spoiler*: __ 



RIP Moontari. I expected you to be stronger


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 22, 2015)

Metal Bat said:


> New chapter out in korean
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I wouldn't be surprised if he stands up again.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 22, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he stands up again.



And pull a Sakon/Ukon on us? 

I'd rather see Baam cut loose for once, and stop fagging around


----------



## Metal Bat (Nov 22, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he stands up again.


Yeah i can't remember many deaths but it was hinted that there will be deaths by Hwaryun. That was the reason for Baam to gather teammates after all.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 22, 2015)

Yeon was finally badass as fuck


----------



## Kamina. (Nov 22, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 




SIU back to killing known people lol, honestly unexpected - good shit.
Art is great yeah but ive come to realize some characters suffer from "bleach face" e.g Yeon & Baam


----------



## David (Nov 22, 2015)

I forget if I posted this before, but having re-read many parts of the manga several times over, I actually don't blame Bam for letting himself get pushed once again by Rachel back at the train station.  It's annoying for sure, but he grew up in darkness until he entered the tower with nothing but rubble and never knew anyone.  SIU emphasized it many throughout Season 1.  In Season 2 (starring Jue Viole Grace) we didn't get to see much of what Bam thought of Rachel because he was too occupied keeping his friends safe from FUG by going up the tower without displaying weakness.

Rachel is the first person Bam can remember spending time with, his savior that saved him from loneliness and she taught him everything he knew from his language to his habits.

Also we should remember that while we occasionally saw Rachel between the end of Season 1 and the Train Station arc, Bam hadn't seen her since her sudden betrayal so it's natural that he was hesitant about what he should do upon seeing her and not unbelievable that he was still obsessed with her at that point.

Hopefully he changes of course, but yeah as aggravating as Bam's tolerance for Rachel was in their previous instance together, what SIU did with their meeting recently was not unrealistic IMO.


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 22, 2015)

David said:


> I forget if I posted this before, but having re-read many parts of the manga several times over, I actually don't blame Bam for letting himself get pushed once again by Rachel back at the train station.  It's annoying for sure, but he grew up in darkness until he entered the tower with nothing but rubble and never knew anyone.  SIU emphasized it many throughout Season 1.  In Season 2 (starring Jue Viole Grace) we didn't get to see much of what Bam thought of Rachel because he was too occupied keeping his friends safe from FUG by going up the tower without displaying weakness.
> 
> Rachel is the first person Bam can remember spending time with, his savior that saved him from loneliness and she taught him everything he knew from his language to his habits.
> 
> ...



yup, just imagine you are Baam and Rachel is your mom. That's pretty much Baam's situation. (a good mom (not an alcoholic, drug addict or some other bad stuff) who just suddenly turned evil)


----------



## David (Nov 22, 2015)

Rachel would be like a stranger coming down into a world akin to the prison from The Dark Knight Rises but with no sign of life whatsoever for the first 5-7 or so years, and basically becoming his only parent and teacher.  And probably a much greater influence than that seeing how he had zero other influences.

Late but



Black Mirror said:


> Someone is hot


----------



## David (Nov 23, 2015)

English translation is out: (Source)

Edit: HOLY SHIT THAT COLORING.





Art aside, the chapter was awesome too.  I actually feel bad for the bird bitch.  I'm wanking ToG harder than ever.


----------



## Kamina. (Nov 23, 2015)

wait why is it different colouring in the english version?


----------



## David (Nov 23, 2015)

because SIU touches himself at night

and uses the same hand to touch up ToG


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 23, 2015)

Moontari next chapter;


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 23, 2015)

Oh wow, dat last page. Siu is on a roll. 

I didn't like Angel's flashback though, felt like he had planned something better but went for the bastard card.

Baam's and ehwa's romantic moment is inevitable now I assume. Yuri might end up on her knees when she sees dat


----------



## Bleach (Nov 23, 2015)

That last panel of Baam is extremely well done. Very impressed.


----------



## Metal Bat (Nov 23, 2015)

Looks like FUG are one down now. I never realised Ehwa was that strong she seems like she's going to be one of the top players in the train.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 23, 2015)

Metal Bat said:


> Looks like FUG are one down now. I never realised Ehwa was that strong she seems like she's going to be one of the top players in the train.



She was always strong, yet her issue was that she was so strong that she couldn't control her power. Remember how she was introduced? How she burned all her team members


----------



## David (Nov 23, 2015)

Btw I count 4 thorns in that last panel


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 24, 2015)

David said:


> Btw I count 4 thorns in that last panel



Yet the thorn which subjugates princesses remains hidden for now...


----------



## Face (Nov 29, 2015)

Now that was awesome. Raw's out:


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 29, 2015)

SIU, you dirty otterfucker... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



offpanelling the juicy parts of the battle again. Why the fuck does he keep doing this?! 

It kinda ruins the chapter for me


----------



## Metal Bat (Nov 29, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So is the mad dog down as well?

Also Ehwa is now depowered again apparently.

Seems Yuri has realised Baam isn't the weakling she thought he was


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 29, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> SIU, you dirty otterfucker...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



i'm actually fine with it.
looks like baam used his newfound power there, mad dog's probably down after that hit anyway.
we might get to see it in his fight against hoaqin.


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 29, 2015)

Metal Bat said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



she just got stunned by that big glowing thing he got  dem bitches just meltin on sight now. And she doesn't even know that it can grow in size yet


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 30, 2015)

Soifon also said that it's so heavy she can hardly move
Translations!

Baam really starts being a boss now! Hopefully he won't lose his new balls once he sees that blonde bitch again


----------



## David (Nov 30, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It was good to see Bam own but there was also too much talking for my taste (or maybe the translation was kind of off, idk).

It could be just because I became fed up with Naruto years ago, but I hope that  ToG doesn't have faux-philosophical themes that drag it down, and that Bam doesn't become some naive savior of the world that will change even the worst of his enemies by talking to them.

Awesome chapter from Bam and I hope the flashback with the thorn demon continues soon so we can better understand what happened.


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 30, 2015)

So fatass is too pretty as thinass?

Also Yihwa is dead after this. Yuri not gonna forgive her.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 30, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> So fatass is too pretty as thinass?
> 
> Also Yihwa is dead after this. Yuri not gonna forgive her.



Baam has a large thorn now. Who says only one princess can hold him down?


----------



## Pliskin (Nov 30, 2015)

Sooo, Bam rejected the devil and got a bigger power in return? Talk about keeping the cake and eating it. Still, not the best business option to talk transfer of power when a GIANT FUCKING ORB of GODLIKE POWER is hovering right behind you.


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 30, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Baam has a large thorn now. Who says only one princess can hold him down?



The Jealousy


----------



## Morglay (Nov 30, 2015)

David said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Baam has always been Jesus though.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 30, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> The Jealousy



Jealousy will tear the tower apart. All those princesses are stronk


----------



## Metal Bat (Nov 30, 2015)

David said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He said he was willing to fight people to move up.

Also this isn't even his full power the guardian said he still has to come back to power up even more.


----------



## nightmaremage99 (Dec 1, 2015)

David said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, if it helps, I personally wouldn't have translated Baam's speech in that fashion.

I'd rather translate it as-

*Spoiler*: __ 




"There's something I realized after I entered this tower."

"Those who attempt to climb the tower by trampling (more literal translation being- 'putting someone under your feet') over others are, in reality, simply fleeing from an unseen fear."

"Trying to trample others is a cowardly action."

"It means that you lack the confidence to stand before them on an equal level and talk to them."

"It doesn't matter how much power I possess; I'll never become such a cowardly person."

"At the very least, I will fight and struggle and bleed with everyone on equal grounds."

"By using that power that's swallowing you whole."

I think it's a cool speech, and I don't think SIU intended it to be philosophical or anything.

I think Baam is saying that he'll have the guts to look everyone he opposes in the eyes, and he thinks those who don't (by trampling on them) are cowards at heart.


----------



## Frieza (Dec 1, 2015)

Every week is so good. I do not think in my lifetime their will ever be a webtoon as good as this. SIU is a genius.


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 1, 2015)

This might have been brought up before, but aren't Hoaqins and his siblings part of the 10 families? How come FUG is working with him? Is he that strong that they're overlooking his lineage?

Baam and Yeon, to a lesser degree of course, have gotten a lot stronger. I hope others underwent significant growth.


----------



## David (Dec 6, 2015)

nightmaremage99 said:


> Well, if it helps, I personally wouldn't have translated Baam's speech in that fashion.
> 
> I'd rather translate it as-
> 
> ...



Thanks.

And after rereading the chapter a few times, I like it more than before.  Also your translation is a bit better imo.



Morglay said:


> Baam has always been Jesus though.





Metal Bat said:


> He said he was willing to fight people to move up.
> 
> Also this isn't even his full power the guardian said he still has to come back to power up even more.



Both good points, tbh.

I think I was just traumatized by that Nagato book bullshit and the countless horrible epistles from Nardo.


----------



## David (Dec 6, 2015)

Raw



Edit: Mostly talking, probably best to wait for the translation.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 6, 2015)

chapter's out.
looks like there's some kind of revelation being revealed.
also, yuri's getting wary(?) towards baam, that's not good.


----------



## David (Dec 6, 2015)

Translation


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 6, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



sweet christ

hoaqin might be in the top 100 if he is complete.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Dec 6, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 think beam and the others will still manage to win the challenges, with baam still fixing his muscles.

somehow, the hoaquin's gather to become White.

that's when yuri steps in.


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 6, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Baam will be like Noctis in final fantasy 15? Baam getting 7 weapons that are as strong as a Slayer combined. I wonder what other weapons look like. Or maybe it's Rachel that will get to hold the combined weapon and kills Koon with it. Yep that sounds like something SIU would do...


----------



## David (Dec 7, 2015)

Chapter's out

IT'S HERE


----------



## Pliskin (Dec 7, 2015)

So, Hoaqin complete solos 99% of people who already climbed the tower. Sheesh, how strong exactly is Baam supposed to be at the end of this arc.

Or we'll get blueballed and Baam never fights White. Hoping for that actually.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 7, 2015)

Hoaqin is that strong _if_ he manages to complete himself. The fragments aren't that strong. So if Baam defeats the fragments... What would happen if Vincente chose to merge with someone else? What would happen if Anna died? For all we know, 'White' might never return. 

Or Yuri calls Urek


----------



## David (Dec 7, 2015)

Really hope Hoaqin does something that makes him feel less stale.

He's strong and extremely evil so far but that's pretty much it; there's a long way to go though and the train itself has been pretty fun so far so I'm looking forward to seeing how SIU will develop him.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm just hoping that this will all end with a happy ending.
Maybe baam will be able to tnj recruit the hoaqin into joining him, making them his personal bitches sword.
Maybe something along the lines of making them stronger than their father individually or some shit.


----------



## David (Dec 7, 2015)

@Ziltoid there's no way a Zahard princess as proud as Yuri would call Urek for help.

If Hoaqin completes himself, I'm guessing he'll kill the FUG conductor and it'll be Yuri and Baam vs. Hoaqin, while Evan's sorting out something else.  I'd really like that, actually.

And eh, I'm all for some people dying tbh.  There are a good number side characters that take up panel time that could be better spent on the main cast and furthering the main plot.  As long as Koon, Rak and Hwa Ryun stay alive .  And Ja Wangnan and most likely Sweet & Sour will live as well.



ZenithXAbyss said:


> I'm just hoping that this will all end with a happy ending.
> Maybe baam will be able to tnj recruit the hoaqin into joining him, making them his personal bitches sword.
> Maybe something along the lines of making them stronger than their father individually or some shit.



Edit: I really hope Hoaqin doesn't do a heel-face turn.  Deargod please no TnJ for Hoaqin.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 7, 2015)

Baam needs a weapon of his own though, and hoaqin looks like a pretty good candidate.


----------



## David (Dec 7, 2015)

Idk about that.  Baam's left hand seems pretty pimp atm


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 7, 2015)

David said:


> @Ziltoid there's no way a Zahard princess as proud as Yuri would call Urek for help.
> 
> If Hoaqin completes himself, I'm guessing he'll kill the FUG conductor and it'll be Yuri and Baam vs. Hoaqin, while Evan's sorting out something else.  I'd really like that, actually.
> 
> ...



Proud, yes, but suicidal? 'White' had to be stopped by multiple princesses iirc. Yuri wouldn't throw her own life away for stupid pride. I hope. 

'White' and Yuri should be levels above Baam, though. Him participating in such a high level battle would be a bit pointless. Unless SIU really plans to let the powerlevel-shit hit the fan 

But I don't hope ToG will go that DBZ/Naruto route... 



ZenithXAbyss said:


> Baam needs a weapon of his own though, and hoaqin looks like a pretty good candidate.



So far, the one stabbing weapon which Baam already possesses has defeated enough princesses...


----------



## David (Dec 7, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Proud, yes, but suicidal? 'White' had to be stopped by multiple princesses iirc. Yuri wouldn't throw her own life away for stupid pride. I hope.
> 
> 'White' and Yuri should be levels above Baam, though. Him participating in such a high level battle would be a bit pointless. Unless SIU really plans to let the powerlevel-shit hit the fan
> 
> But I don't hope ToG will go that DBZ/Naruto route...



Ah I don't remember that "White" had to be stopped by multiple princesses.

And I was more thinking something similar to Androssi & Baam vs. Quant, where Baam of course isn't anywhere close to White's level but he makes enough of a difference to turn the tide of the fight.  But that'd only be the case if Yuri is actually a match for White, which wouldn't be the case if what you said is true.

As for Baam getting a decent solo fight, at the very least I hope he gets to beat a Hoaqin copy or several by himself, 1v1/2v1/3v1/w.e.

Edit: And regarding Yuri putting her life on the line carelessly, she *did* just bet her life on someone who was formerly a weak ordinary kid beating an opponent she knows absolutely nothing about, so from a scale from careful to impulsive, I'd call her extremely impulsive


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 




looks like not much happened. 
Anna vs Faker 

Hoaqin vs Vicente
....
looks like vicente's gonna get


----------



## David (Dec 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yea it seems like a pretty ordinary progressive chapter among the bunch, not bad at all or particularly good.

Anna's first ability looks like something out of FMA; Sachi Faker looks pretty awesome, but I'd assume he alone isn't enough for her since she's probably somewhere around Hoaqin's level.  Guessing Vincente will turn the fight around with some sort of special attack/boost and it'll be a decent match for both.  Knowing SIU, I'm not sure how it'll end.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yea I don't think Vincente would go down that easily. It would make all that confidence and nonchalantless he's shown worthless where we know he probably knows Hoaqin better than anyone else (besides Anna).


----------



## Metal Bat (Dec 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah Vicente should make a comeback, perhaps with wagnan's help ?

Also anybody elses not like how weak Aka and Boro seemed compared to Sachi?


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



that fucking bunny is scary as fuck


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 13, 2015)

Metal Bat said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Sachi was actively hunting tickets, its understandable hes stronger than the other two


----------



## David (Dec 14, 2015)

Chapter 186

English version is out.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 14, 2015)

reading the chapter, looks like vicente is much stronger than hoaqin before they merged.


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 14, 2015)

Doubt Vicente will lose, they probably have another sibling with them to overpower Hoaqin.

If the "original" White does revive this arc I wonder how SIU will handle him. Either Yuri beats him & seals him replicating the Zahard princess feat or he gets used for Enryu/Rak hype and gets wrecked.


----------



## Pliskin (Dec 14, 2015)

Great chap. Things reaching this climax almost makes the whole train station arc worth it.

Also, Koon has set himself up for some Rachel revenge. Alternatively, Baam will whoop him if he ends up killing her. Its hard to be Koon, I guess.

Also, Hoaqin and his family seem like swell guys and gals. I like them and want to see White complete after this arc.

Also, If Aka dies I will be kinda happy, the character Design still disturbs me more than even LoliQins horror Bunny.

Also, being the illegitiate son of Zahard, I wouldnt go around calling other people Bastards, POKEBALLdude!

Also, no Raleader. Worst. chap.


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 14, 2015)

Imagine the shitstorm if SIU had the balls to let Rachel kill Koon


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 14, 2015)

Kamina. said:


> Imagine the shitstorm if SIU had the balls to let Rachel kill Koon



Well, it won't be a surprise. ToG reversed is GoT after all and ToG actually is about GoT. If you get it.


----------



## Metal Bat (Dec 14, 2015)

A good set up chapter.

Firstly, Rachel thinks her team can take Koon's team I mean if FUG'S mad dog can work out the plan in his head I'm sure Koon probably has some kind of inkling of what's going on although i doubt he knows anything about White so understandably can't have a master plan.

To the reply above yeah I can understand that but weren't the other two also active participants of the hell train each time ? Also Aka seemed to be a newbie crusher so he would have to be fairly strong still.

So far it also seems that Haoqin is stronger than Vicente and will probably beat him but I wonder what will happen if one of the others takes over and becomes the main, will white still exist as the same?


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 14, 2015)

There are a lot of fodders on the train IIRC, only a select few have tickets.
Sachi was chasing those 100 ticket holders meaning high quality regulars. Boro IIRC was just helping people on the train for money (the fodders he was with at the start of this arc) & Aka was just newbie crushing so it seems reasonable that Sachi is stronger IMO.

Hoaqin was the body that the siblings went in to last time which is why White was a psycho so yeah the sibling who serves as the body creates the personality.


----------



## Face (Dec 14, 2015)

I really want to see Bam test out his new power on White. I am really interested in seeing how far Bam can push him.


----------



## Pliskin (Dec 15, 2015)

I really want Bam to be a FUG slayer. If White has to die to make that happen, so be it. 

Mainly so I can see what the whole Godship is all about and what their religion (?) entails. Also, because they are the coolest faction and pretty much the underdog.

Also Viole>>>Bam


----------



## Metal Bat (Dec 15, 2015)

Kamina. said:


> There are a lot of fodders on the train IIRC, only a select few have tickets.
> Sachi was chasing those 100 ticket holders meaning high quality regulars. Boro IIRC was just helping people on the train for money (the fodders he was with at the start of this arc) & Aka was just newbie crushing so it seems reasonable that Sachi is stronger IMO.
> 
> Hoaqin was the body that the siblings went in to last time which is why White was a psycho so yeah the sibling who serves as the body creates the personality.



Nope you need a ticket to get on the train so everybody currently on the train has at least one ticket. Also we know team Novick has at least three tickets at this point as well.

I suppose it's probably true he should be stronger as he is one of the three predators. But still I hoped the others could still compete.


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 16, 2015)

I meant the trains that were bringing people to the platform, out of those 100s of fodders Ran killed they could not find a single ticket. There are only 100 tickets IIRC & the lower the number the stronger the holder, Sachi was hunting people who hold those.


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Somehow I get the feeling that Vicente is the mastermind


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wait... did Vincente just screw Hoaqin by fusing with Wangwang? 

Would Wangwang finally become relevant enough for me to remember his real name? 

Questions! So many questions!


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 20, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



imagine, wakka boy pulls an Aizen


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Called it, there is a second sibling wangnan is fused with.
Liking how at least Sachi is strong enough to overpower a sibling, SIU was making it look like everyone besides Baam mad dog and siblings were dead weight.


----------



## Metal Bat (Dec 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sachi looks strong. With some interesting abilities.

Who are the two with Aka are they his underlings.

Seems Vicente has powered up now with his weird fusion.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Ash is gangsta now? Seems like it will be short lived but I am feeling positive about him for some reason.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lost me at the end. 
So... Is wangnan another "part of white" or what?
Also, i'm guessing that hoaqin would absorb anna since she is getting overwelmed by faker anyway,


----------



## Metal Bat (Dec 20, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I think it's more the soul fuckery means he can jump in other bodies not just the white bodies.


----------



## David (Dec 21, 2015)

Chapter 31



Is that Sir Aka's brother?  They both look like trannies, maybe there's some soul sharing going on with them as well.


*Spoiler*: _Also I'm going to agree with one of the first Line comments_ 





Although I'm not sure why the copy would want to possess Wangnang's body instead of fighting, itself.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 21, 2015)

vincente is still blocking Hoaqin's blade at the last panel we see Hoaqin. So whether Wangwang is a fragment himself, or if they captured another fragment which is now taking over Wangwang's body, I don't know...


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 21, 2015)

David said:


> Chapter 31
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

SIU really needs to learn how to draw bodies, that thing has the hands of a world champion arm wrestler & the legs of a malnourished child

So this arc is going to be a race to find the last sibling for allegiance purposes? I honestly can't tell how this arc is going to go, nice to see its not the same formula over & over one piece style.


----------



## Pliskin (Dec 21, 2015)

I am confuse. What happened at the end. And why was Aka not melted. It felt like the wake of red juice was right above him/her last chapter, but now Aka monologues half of his biography and is fine.

edit: the new arrivals look straight out of tokyo ghoul


----------



## Metal Bat (Dec 21, 2015)

So there is only one part left now that needs to be found. I wonder if something happened to the other part here maybe he has no body this also explains why Wangnan looked at the blade before arriving at Haoquin slight foreshadow of the last part.

Seems the two who arrived were part of team Aka. But has anyone seen them before? If not how did they join the game and appear now?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 21, 2015)

Pliskin said:


> I am confuse. What happened at the end. And why was Aka not melted. It felt like the wake of red juice was right above him/her last chapter, but now Aka monologues half of his biography and is fine.
> 
> edit: the new arrivals look straight out of tokyo ghoul



One of the two new characters is a lightbearer, and managed to save Aka with a lighthouse barrier.


----------



## David (Dec 25, 2015)

Kamina. said:


> SIU really needs to learn how to draw bodies, that thing has the hands of a world champion arm wrestler & the legs of a malnourished child



exactly this 



> So this arc is going to be a race to find the last sibling for allegiance purposes? I honestly can't tell how this arc is going to go, nice to see its not the same formula over & over one piece style.



Agreed, and regarding the race for the last sibling, I remember for the conductor mentioning after his bet with Yuri that Hoaqin's last copy is "in their [FUG's] hands" or something like that.

Also as excited as I am for the next chapter, I hope the author takes a week off for the holiday.  It feels like he's been on a streak lately and I think he really deserves a break.


----------



## David (Dec 26, 2015)

I was checking if the raw was out and found this:

Enjoy 

Edit: Nvm, this one was authored obviously by Horang. Link removed

The one done by SIU and Kang-Im is this one, but it's not translated: 

Edit: I forgot that today's Saturday and not Sunday morning


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 26, 2015)

David why you do this on Christmas


----------



## David (Dec 27, 2015)

Raw: 

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

This is most likely a futile warning, but I'd suggest waiting until the translation.  Shit just got real and it should be much better to take it in all at once.


----------



## Metal Bat (Dec 27, 2015)

No idea what happened but I can't wait for the translation.


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 27, 2015)

This looked like an asspull. Ah too bad, I hoped SIU would make some twist but I guess Baam gonna save the day again after all. Now we are back at where we were 2 chapters ago.


----------



## David (Dec 27, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Well this much is obvious @MB_ 



Baam is heading over to Hoaqin pretty fast, stopping and passing through obstacles like a boss.
I think Bam rearranged an enormous pipe using the force? 
Hoaqin realized Daniel betrayed him.
Boro, Aka & co. overcame Anna's soul juice pot.
Vincente + Wangnan/copy's plan backfired somehow and Hoaqin is now 3 merged.

It's almost time for

[YOUTUBE]9jK-NcRmVcw[/YOUTUBE]






Black Mirror said:


> This looked like an asspull. Ah too bad, I hoped SIU would make some twist but I guess Baam gonna save the day again after all. Now we are back at where we were 2 chapters ago.




*Spoiler*: _I disagree_ 



Regarding being back to "where we were 2 chapters ago," definitely not, imo.  Ana's soul melting pot is dealt with, Vincente vs. Hoaqin happened, flashbacks explaining Daniel's meeting happened, Hoaqin absorbed Vincente + Wangnan, Baam & co. are on their way with speed.  I don't really see any regression.

Edit: Also, regarding a twist happening, it's definitely not too late.  I'm still expecting one or several.  Also, isn't Wangnan getting absorbed kinda a twist in itself?  Not saying it was necessarily a good one (I'm enjoying it so far, but that's just me), but no one knows where this is going and I wouldn't say that SIU's lacking "a twist" at this point.  As said, it's still pretty early in.  The whereabouts of the last White sibling hasn't been revealed and Sachi is still fighting Ana.






Pliskin said:


> I am confuse. What happened at the end. And why was Aka not melted. It felt like the wake of red juice was right above him/her last chapter, but now Aka monologues half of his biography and is fine.
> 
> edit: the new arrivals look straight out of tokyo ghoul



Mid-fight monologues/dialogs never actually take time in comics.  There are countless characters across countless manga/manhwa having conversations while fighting at supersonic speeds.


----------



## Deleted member 237067 (Dec 27, 2015)

Just had a thought since baam has a demon similar to Haoqin, so can Baam fuse with Vicente's soul?


----------



## David (Dec 27, 2015)

I highly doubt that Baam can fuse with Hoaqin or any of the "White" siblings.

The "White" siblings have only shown the ability to merge with each other (Wangnan being an exception since he's apparently using Koon's knife ability), so I don't see Baam being able to fuse or absorb Vicente.  The thorn, on the other hand, can supposedly become absorbed by anyone it chooses to accept, which is part of why FUG won't let Baam go (even besides his natural talent and status as an irregular).

Btw, here's a partial translation for today's chapter:


----------



## David (Dec 28, 2015)

Chapter's out: Chapter 65


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 28, 2015)

I wonder if Headon is behind that demon. Resembles Baam's demon though.


----------



## David (Dec 28, 2015)

Besides their both being drawn as demons, not really imo; Baam's demon is much more awesome-looking 

Edit: Actually, you're kinda right.  Hoaqin's is like a redder, fatter and worse version of the thorn.

Also



lol


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 28, 2015)

Seems like Hoaqin captured you, David


----------



## David (Dec 28, 2015)

I still don't really like Hoaqin.  So far, he's just your basic "evil for power" character with not much to him so besides playing his role as a villain and someone whose power Rachel will eventually use, in one way or another.  That being said, he plays that boring role fine so far so no real complaints.

I'm hoping Rachel absorbs/attains White's power somehow when he's off-guard and kills or maims one of Baam's close friends.  If it's Koon, so be it.


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 28, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Seems like Hoaqin captured you, David



inb4 David pulls a Neo and destroys Hoa from inside



> According to 1 Samuel 17, the 'men of Israel' under King Saul faced the Philistines near the Valley of Elah. The two armies are encamped within sight of each other for several days but battle has not been joined; instead the Philistine's champion, *the giant Goliath*, *issues daily challenges to single combat*. David arrives in camp, sent by his father to bring provisions *to his brothers* with the army. He hears Goliath's challenge and comments that the uncircumcised Philistine should not insult the army of the living God. Brought to the king, he expresses confidence that he can defeat Goliath just as he has a lion and a bear that threatened the flock.
> 
> 
> David holds the impaled head of Goliath and marches before a general on a white horse, as envisioned by Poussin, ca. 1632
> Before the ordeal David picks *five* smooth stones from a nearby brook to use as ammunition. During the duel he avoids Goliath's thrown spear and easily kills him with his sling, afterword removing the giant's head *with his own sword* as the Philistines flee in terror. Saul inquires about the name of the young champion's father and David tells him that he is the son of Jesse.[6] In 2 Samuel 22, David credits God for delivering him from the hand of the Philistines and saving him from "the snares of death," in his psalm, "David’s Song of Praise."[7]



SIU makes me read the bible.

Maybe David will kill the giant before Baam can finish his training?


----------



## David (Dec 28, 2015)

Lol I honestly have no clue what either of you are talking about.  But that's fine.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 28, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> inb4 David pulls a Neo and destroys Hoa from inside



I doubt it 
Baam refused power, a few chapters ago, yet at the same time we saw he had a greater amount of power within him. So I think Hoaqin, now being some sort of demi-White, will force Baam into a crisis where he'll have to tap into that power.

On the other hand, with Baam's ability to learn skills instantly, Daniel might be able to teach him a thing or two on how to de-assemble Hoaqin? Then again, I doubt SIU brought Yuri there for no reason... hopefully she'll go mad and kill that death-eye-dude 



David said:


> Lol I honestly have no clue what either of you are talking about.  But that's fine.



It seemed to me like Hoaqin captured Anna, David, and Vincent, and got a few steps closer to becoming White again.


----------



## David (Dec 28, 2015)

OH I GET IT NOW

*negs myself*

Edit: Nice find about the 5 stones, BM.



-Ziltoid- said:


> It seemed to me like Hoaqin captured Anna, David, and Vincent, and got a few steps closer to becoming White again.



I forgot David is the name of one of the characters


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 28, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> I doubt it
> Baam refused power, a few chapters ago, yet at the same time we saw he had a greater amount of power within him. So I think Hoaqin, now being some sort of demi-White, will force Baam into a crisis where he'll have to tap into that power.
> 
> On the other hand, with Baam's ability to learn skills instantly, Daniel might be able to teach him a thing or two on how to de-assemble Hoaqin? Then again, I doubt SIU brought Yuri there for no reason... hopefully she'll go mad and kill that death-eye-dude
> ...



imo Baam is so overpowered atm that he might as well get bald. Hoaqin relies on similar power that got crushed like a cockroach within Baam. Baam might now be immune to all of Hoaqin's attacks. I hope we get a good fight but it just looks bad for someone whose sword and attacks are made of Shinsoo. 

David disappeared way too fast imo. Maybe Hoaqin's demon is the Goliath?


----------



## David (Dec 28, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> imo Baam is so overpowered atm that he might as well get bald.





I saw a similar edit a while back but decided to do it myself 



Morglay said:


> Yeah I have it, not a big fan of their translations though. Magician, Knight Run and Kubera have sort of been butchered by some of the dialogue that the translators seem to struggle with, prefer the other names of abilities/characters that other translators use too. Besides that it is awesome.



Damn, I didn't know that.  Then again, I do remember that "Dart!"'s and other typos back at the beginning of ToG.


----------



## Pliskin (Dec 28, 2015)

Being _this_ casual with your throat half cut gives you +1 to coolness/ -2 to surival instinct in my book.

Also, yay demi-White. Propably the best solution, as we now don't have a general grasp on his power scaled to 100% (it can't be just linear though), so Baam can win without plotholes in the future.


----------



## David (Dec 28, 2015)

Do you guys think the current demi-White is ranker level?  I would think so, but if he is, then the idea of Baam fighting him 1v1 at this point would be ridiculous.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 28, 2015)

Baam is an irregular. It's time for him to show what an irregular can do 

Not sure about demi-White's strength, though. Then again, we don't know how strong Baam really is either. And there are more capable people around. Daniel, big-ass-shemale, sword-dude, and freaky-eye (I really should start remembering names...) are all pretty damn strong for C-rank regulars. So with a five-on-one, with the last part of White still unaccounted for, there would be a chance for a good battle. Right?


----------



## David (Dec 28, 2015)

> So with a five-on-one, with the last part of White still unaccounted for, there would be a chance for a good battle. Right?



I don't think so.

The main point with White is that the whole is significantly greater than the sum of the parts.

While I doubt that the 5 White siblings could beat a ranker while separated (and even if they could, they'd have a tough time with it), White the Slayer should be able to easily beat your average 5 rankers without any difficulty.

Edit: You could be right, though, since as you mentioned White's still not complete.  But it only makes sense imo that the 4 siblings combined is > the sum of the separate parts.  Kind of like how if you multiplied you IRL physical abilities by 4, you'd easily be able to beat up 4 of your original self. Or something like that. ;-;

Anyways, I'm guessing that once White is complete, he'll be stronger than 5x Hoaqin's stats since Slayers are like the cream of the crop.  Could be wrong, though.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 28, 2015)

David said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> The main point with White is that the whole is significantly greater than the sum of the parts.
> 
> ...



I suspect its going to be a bit like Dragonball's Cell; who got significantly stronger even when only absorbing 17. Thus demi-White being stronger than the sum of the four parts, yet still incomplete due to missing the fifth part.

Anyway, even if White returned at full power, he would still lack the 'souls' he eats to gain strength, so neo-White wouldn't be just as strong as the pre-split White, I guess


----------



## David (Dec 28, 2015)

That's a really good way of putting it and yea, I agree with both parts of that.


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 28, 2015)

God damn lol Vicente's sword was half way through Hoaqin's neck.


----------



## Metal Bat (Dec 29, 2015)

So Baam is being sneaky here just destroying pipes and changing the map haha.

Also Haoqin absorbing the siblings by cheating them years ago, but did he absorb Anna as well because if not he won't be complete overkill, but with 4 siblings he must be at least ranker level and if Baam can beat him he should be able to fly up the tower.

Also wonder if Wagnan has been absorbed as well though he probably shouldn't be and maybe hold him off for a bit with his strange unknown strength.


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 29, 2015)

Anna is below fighting Sachi.
Reflejo was a B or A class regular IIRC so Baam's strength when just gaining the thorn was already relatively close to a weak ranker /someone who is approaching F135.


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 30, 2015)

Hoaqin only absorbed David though. Vicente seems to be in the game still.


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 30, 2015)

Nah Vicente got absorbed, Hoaqin picked up the book that he used to summon his sword/was reading before.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 30, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Hoaqin only absorbed David though. Vicente seems to be in the game still.



I thought Anna was caught as well


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 30, 2015)

yeah but vicente's body is still there.


----------



## David (Dec 30, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Hoaqin only absorbed David though. Vicente seems to be in the game still.





			
				Ziltoid said:
			
		

> I thought Anna was caught as well





Black Mirror said:


> yeah but vicente's body is still there.



If we're judging absorption by whether or not their bodies are still there, you can't really say whether David was absorbed because his body was never there in the first place.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 30, 2015)

their souls were absorbed, their bodies were left intact.
now i wonder if wangnan also got absorbed, it might cause an oddity or change in BigHoaq's body.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 30, 2015)

what's with the irregular stuff? i'm going to assume it's lolline but then again isn't that demon that gave hoaqin the spell only supposed to be an irregulars thing


----------



## David (Dec 30, 2015)

Stannis said:


> what's with the irregular stuff? i'm going to assume it's lolline but then again isn't that demon that gave hoaqin the spell only supposed to be an irregulars thing



I was wondering about that too.  I don't know.

I'm pretty sure they were individually considered to be regulars, being part of a Great Family.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 30, 2015)

If they were selected they are regulars by default. Only those who are chosen by the 'tower itself' (i.e. Baam) were irregulars. Rachel was an unchosen irregular, as she was neither selected the usual way nor chosen by the tower, but instead used (purposely?) Baam (who was chosen). At least, that is how I think the system works 

Death to SIU if he changes stuff


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 30, 2015)

Its likely shit translation.
Theres only 5 legitmate Irregulars mentioned in the entire series so far. 
Their dad is Arie Hon so they were definitely born inside the tower.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 31, 2015)

Kamina. said:


> Its likely shit translation.
> Theres only 5 legitmate Irregulars mentioned in the entire series so far.
> Their dad is Arie Hon so they were definitely born inside the tower.



Family heads, those who entered along with Zahard, were counted as irregulars as well, iirc


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 31, 2015)

They entered with Zahard when he opened the door - similar to Rachel. SIU said they're all technically irregulars but IMO there has to be something special about the one who opens the door compared to one who simply comes from the outside.


----------



## David (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 2, 2016)

David said:


>



Nothing beats the panel where Rak literally climbs the tower


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 3, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



RIP Koon .


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 3, 2016)

Black Mirror said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> RIP Koon .




*Spoiler*: __ 



Rather him than Hwa Ryun


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 3, 2016)

-Ziltoid- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Rather him than Hwa Ryun




*Spoiler*: __ 



Rachel will get the other eye


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 3, 2016)

Black Mirror said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel will get the other eye


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 3, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If Koon dies, I'm dropping this.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 3, 2016)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> If Koon dies, I'm dropping this.




*Spoiler*: __ 



whatever she does to him, he won't be the same Koon


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 3, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, things are looking pretty bad for him right now. His surprised expression and Hwa-Ryun's foreshadowing in the Hell Train arc prologue leads me to believe something is going to happen here.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 3, 2016)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, things are looking pretty bad for him right now. His surprised expression and Hwa-Ryun's foreshadowing in the Hell Train arc prologue leads me to believe something is going to happen here.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't forget that the third man in Koon's party is someone loyal to that suitcase woman. Backstapping is imminent. And Baam is already somehwere else 

Perhaps it is time for Raleader to jump in?


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 3, 2016)

-Ziltoid- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Baam is an irregular but Rak is irregularity himself. It will be beautiful if Rak saves Koon prince style


----------



## Metal Bat (Jan 3, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The big fight is coming this gon be good.

Hopefully Raleader shows up to save Koon because the odds don't look too good.


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 3, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah hopefully Rak's spear comes flying in from out of nowhere to pin one of the FUG scrubs to the wall.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 4, 2016)

Kamina. said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah hopefully Rak's spear comes flying in from out of nowhere to pin one of the FUG scrubs to the wall.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Preferably Rachel gets that spear through the chest!

Though trolley troll would be perfect as well 




552


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 4, 2016)

552

NVM, Koon already expected this lol hopefully Rak was included in his plan though.
Guess I was wrong, Anna was absorbed.
So Hoaqin + the Siblings alone aren't that powerful its the Demon + Soul power that makes them slayer tier.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 4, 2016)

Dat Baam making dem ladies get funny feelings in their bodies. 

I think it is now inevitable that Rachel will do something very nasty and horrible.


----------



## Pliskin (Jan 4, 2016)

> I think it is now inevitable that Rachel will do something very nasty and horrible awesome.



Every series needs a red wedding. We finally may get ours.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 4, 2016)

Pliskin said:


> Every series needs a red wedding. We finally may get ours.



Rachel is more like Ramsey than Frey. She will humilate them in worst possible way, cut some body parts here and there  Bitch is crazy



never forget her true face


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 4, 2016)

-Ziltoid- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh don't worry.
She'll get _speared_, just... Not in the chest.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 4, 2016)

Black Mirror said:


> Rachel is more like Ramsey than Frey. She will humilate them in worst possible way, cut some body parts here and there  Bitch is crazy
> 
> 
> 
> never forget her true face



She's an insult to both Bolton and Frey 

No, she's more like a Lannister 



ZenithXAbyss said:


> Oh don't worry.
> She'll get _speared_, just... Not in the chest.



If you're volunteering to knock up that traitor, be my guest. All the more Hwa for me


----------



## David (Jan 4, 2016)

It looks bad for Koon because the FUGs minus Rachel have been really strong for D-class regulars and we already know that Casano is considered incredibly strong.  But he and Hwa Ryun are pretty much the 2 cleverest in the verse so far (Hwa being boosted by guide abilities, ofc), and they have plenty of dollars.

Hopefully SIU shows Koon living up to his potential.  It's been a long while since one of his intricate schemes, and ages since he's gotten a decent fight.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 4, 2016)

-Ziltoid- said:


> She's an insult to both Bolton and Frey
> 
> No, she's more like a Lannister
> 
> ...



Nah, baam will give it to her in due time. 
She's closet craving for baam's D i tell ya.


----------



## Kamina. (Jan 10, 2016)

RAAAAAAK DA GOD 

I can tell from Rak "god of the tower" Wraithraiser's expressions alone this chapter will be legendary when translated.

Art was really good this chapter, I cannot believe how much rak elevates this series for me he even enters the way I was hoping for lol.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 10, 2016)

Rak was so fucking boss 

Then Rachel smiled


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 10, 2016)

When will Rachel finally die?


----------



## Metal Bat (Jan 10, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like I was right about raleader coming to the rescue.

Wonder how they organised the 1v1

The big fight hopefully starts.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 10, 2016)

Saw this:


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 10, 2016)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Saw this:




*Spoiler*: __ 



Baam ain't even mad. He is like  on last page


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jan 11, 2016)

Koon is just taking any chance he gets to run roast sessions on rachel


----------



## David (Jan 11, 2016)

This


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 11, 2016)

Rak still stealing the show.


----------



## David (Jan 11, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 





I've been meaning to ask for a while, but kept forgetting to for some reason: is this the fodder that convinced Viole to create dynamite to beat a patrol bot and got caught trying to free Emily?  He followed Casano this far and Casano cares about him?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jan 11, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Better question, why the fuck would Cassano or Rachel care about him when they both tried to kill the closest thing they had to family


----------



## David (Jan 11, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yea that's what I was implying with my second question.

Reminds me of how Baragrav (spellcheck) cared about that useless blond light-bearer, except we don't know if Baragrav is really a heartless prick like Rachel/Casano.


----------



## David (Jan 11, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _I have a guess regarding what Koon is planning_ 



When a participant is defeated, her dollars go to the person who beat her.  Moreover, when dollars appear, they appear face-up in a person's hand.  I'm thinking Rachel will flip the coin, Koon will one-shot her mid-flip and her dollar will appear face-up in his hand.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 11, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think Koon will win this time. Rachel seems very confident this time around (although it could just be her being insane), and SIU has had Koon win every single confrontation between the two of them so far.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 11, 2016)

No... what I think SIU wants to show us, is that Rachel won't be someone who does things purely on 'chance'. She is a coward. Remember the test at the first floor? Baam didn't hesitate, jumping right in, but she didn't. Couldn't. She couldn't do it back then, and I doubt she can do it now.

Which is likely a point which Koon would love to emphasize. He'll probably have some card up his sleeve, waiting for her to break the terms they agreed on. Or he has some way to win this gamble. Because one other thing is obvious: Koon doesn't just blindly take gambles. Not gambles with even odds, at least


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 11, 2016)

Koon got some humilating master plan ready for rachel. She will be really mad.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 11, 2016)

Black Mirror said:


> Koon got some humilating master plan ready for rachel. She will be really mad.



She will be really dead. I hope 

Neh, it's kinda obvious she'll survive. She's Baam's nemesis. Perhaps if she kills Koon, Baam gets the final push to completely defaggotize?


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 11, 2016)

-Ziltoid- said:


> She will be really dead. I hope
> 
> Neh, it's kinda obvious she'll survive. She's Baam's nemesis. Perhaps if she kills Koon, Baam gets the final push to completely defaggotize?



That Yura fan might cause trouble. Maybe he will backstab Koon.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 11, 2016)

Black Mirror said:


> That Yura fan might cause trouble. Maybe he will backstab Koon.



Or Yura might defect instead, as the fanboy is aware of how bad FUG is. He's probably right about her being used by FUG, manipulated by Rachel..


----------



## Stannis (Jan 11, 2016)

based blue turtle is based


----------



## Pliskin (Jan 11, 2016)

I like Mr. White. He will make FuG great again. Distributing life equally among billions of people? Thats communist. This tower was build on  the idea of the free mar satanic mass spells letting the 1% do their thing.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 17, 2016)

!


----------



## Metal Bat (Jan 17, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Next weeks chapter should be good.

Good setup wonder what was discussed. But Baam should be ready to go now after saving Wangnan and Vicente. Also Koon's coin flip is go.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 17, 2016)

Been a while since I read this. I heard Baam got pushed down again by Rachel? Is that true? How'd he take it?

Last time I read this was about Enryu's thorn and the fight against the masked guy with Ryun involved. Which chapters were that again so I can get back into it?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 17, 2016)

Metal Bat said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Leave it to SIU to make next week's chapter....







































another setup chapter


----------



## Metal Bat (Jan 17, 2016)

-Ziltoid- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He might and thats what scares me.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 17, 2016)

One of the biggest downsides of SIU, imho, is that he always seems to skip the actual battles. He always manages to find some way to offpanel them or cut them short, it is a bit frustrating actually.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 17, 2016)

This is so boring . Koon vs Rachel is more interesting than Baam vs White...


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 18, 2016)

It's out.

Why does the whole Baam vs White sound so clich?-ish? Will SIU ever return to the old era of games, or will he continue walking this shounen path? Even if it is good for shounen standards, ToG used to be different 

Which makes the Koon vs Rachel thing the most interesting aspect of this chapter to me, tbh


----------



## David (Jan 18, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I enjoyed Baam vs 4/5 White.  But Baam is running out of juice faster than expected imo.  And it turns out his stamina gets significantly reduced whenever he uses extremely powerful thorn attacks.  I wonder if the thorn's time limit is still there in general.  Also can't wait for Koon vs. Rachel.


----------



## Metal Bat (Jan 18, 2016)

Seems as though Baam has improved quite well easily keeping up with the 4/5 Haoquin. However he does seem to have stamina problems seeing as he's already tired whereas Haoquin seems fine and is still warming up. Daniel is probably right Baam needs to win now or reenter the rice pot and boost his power quickly.

I think Koon has some kind of trick up his sleeve to win this contest.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 18, 2016)

Metal Bat said:


> Seems as though Baam has improved quite well easily keeping up with the 4/5 Haoquin. However he does seem to have stamina problems seeing as he's already tired whereas Haoquin seems fine and is still warming up. Daniel is probably right Baam needs to win now or reenter the rice pot and boost his power quickly.
> 
> I think Koon has some kind of trick up his sleeve to win this contest.



Or Baam doesn't know the extend of his power yet. I doubt he got a limit, he just lacks experience.


----------



## David (Jan 24, 2016)

Raw: 


*Spoiler*: _Chapter summary from Reddit_ 





> Chapter Summary (SPOILERS AHEAD, BEWARE)
> 
> Khun flips the coin and wins. His teammates cheer. Rachel insists that the game is unfair and demands a rematch, as Khun was the one who flipped the coin, thus giving him an advantage. She then proceeds to tempt him with information, promising to tell him anything he wants to know, including her history with Baam and whatever happened before she came into this place. Khun concedes that it is a very tempting offer and agrees to the rematch, but loses. He then uses his loss as an argument for the game being fair and balanced, and requests a 3rd match, making it a best of 3. In the spirit of fair play, he suggests that a 3rd party flips the coin (Rak). Rak scolds him and questions how the hell it is fair when they're on the same team, but Rachel agrees and admits that he is probably unlikely to cheat.
> 
> ...



Chapter 220


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 24, 2016)

thanks for this.


----------



## David (Jan 24, 2016)

It's no problem at all.  If I'm not on and no one posts you can do this:

Get the raw by googling "siu naver" and clicking the first link, any Sunday morning US time (usually around 6am PST).

For the translation, just google "tower of god translation" and "advanced search" within the last 24 hours; if there's a translation on the web, it'll usually appear on the first page.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 25, 2016)

Rak saved the chapter.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 25, 2016)

Chapter 188 is out

Gotta say that I'm a bit disappointed in the Koon vs Rachel thing. Sheer luck? Hell, I was expecting some clever scheme from Koon. Or Rachel to back out due to her being a coward and not willing to risk things by pure chance. In a sense the chapter feels ooc for both of them 

Hoaqin is  reaching Madara-levels of brokenness 

Rak was genius though


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2016)

Hey, it wasn't completely luck.  He pretty much always explains his schemes later on, so we'll most likely learn how he won Round 1 sometime the next few chapters.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 25, 2016)

From what Hwa explained:

50% for Koon to win 2nd toss, which ends the match considering how he rigged the first toss
50% for Rachel to win; which result in a third round where both have 50% chance again

50% + 25% = 75% chance for Koon to win. Still, one out of four games would go to Rachel. Which seems a bit... well, unlike Koon had some kind of contingency, it just seems unKoonlike. Remember how he duped 'Cola' during the floor of tests? He doesn't seem like the type of guy who just takes a random gamble, even if the odds are in his favour. 

That said, I think it is kinda weird that Rachel didn't betray them and still attacked. With Casano there, they should've been able to win, right? 

I do wonder what Rachel told Koon about Baam, though. The most interesting aspect of the chapter, but it was offpaneled (I presume). I guess it'll be a matter for flashbacks in the chapters to come, where Baam suddenly gets more powerful in order to confront White..


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 25, 2016)

Rachel won the 2nd toss and made a draw, so she won't tell Koon anything. 

Hoaqin will be really mad at Rachel now though. Maybe we will finally learn about the deal between Headon and Rachel. The worst case is if Rachel tells Hoaqin that she is Baam's darling and Baam will lose the 3rd round to protect her


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 25, 2016)

I'd rather see Hoaqin just kill her, though


----------



## fyhb (Jan 25, 2016)

should really adapt this on anime like OPM. Though the pace is a lot slower, they have more material to use and cover.


----------



## Metal Bat (Jan 25, 2016)

The coin toss did seem odd for Koon to do I know he rigged the first round somehow but still using luck in the last two seems weird for him he always seems to have a plan.

The plan seemed like a good idea to defeat Haoqin but does this mean Wangnan is inside him I wonder how they plan to save him. It seems lucky they got out when they did or Haoqin probably would have killed them all.


----------



## Pliskin (Jan 25, 2016)

25% to lose if Rachel suspects he cheated and autowin if she doesn't. Not that bad considering Rachel has propably a win chance above 50% had she relied on brute force.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 25, 2016)

I just want to know any extra information that Rachel told Koon that we didn't already know. Don't hold that from us SIU


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 25, 2016)

Metal Bat said:


> The coin toss did seem odd for Koon to do I know he rigged the first round somehow but still using luck in the last two seems weird for him he always seems to have a plan.
> 
> The plan seemed like a good idea to defeat Haoqin but does this mean Wangnan is inside him I wonder how they plan to save him. It seems lucky they got out when they did or Haoqin probably would have killed them all.



No, it's more than just luck.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2016)

tbh I always confuse -Ziltoid- and ZenithXAbyss


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 26, 2016)

David said:


> tbh I always confuse -Ziltoid- and ZenithXAbyss



You should be able to recognize me by the cool otter


----------



## David (Jan 31, 2016)

Random af but I just realized that the Line version of Baam's awesome intro a bit ago vs. Mad Dog was reverted to the Naver version (less contrasty).


But then it just went back to the original.
I liked the contrasty version more but oh well.

also sorry for bumping without a raw
it should be up in Naver in one or a few hours, though


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 31, 2016)

-Ziltoid- said:


> You should be able to recognize me by the cool otter



  .


----------



## David (Jan 31, 2016)

ok I'm going to call Ziltoid z1 since her/his name is 1 word
and zenithxabyss z2 since your name is 2 words

this will make my life easier


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 31, 2016)

David said:


> ok I'm going to call Ziltoid z1 since her/his name is 1 word
> and zenithxabyss z2 since your name is 2 words
> 
> this will make my life easier



As you wish mr. D1


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 31, 2016)

to fap or not to fap, that is the question. bitch reminds me of jinx 

harem+1


----------



## Bleach (Jan 31, 2016)

Aww deng she fine


----------



## Kamina. (Feb 1, 2016)

Link removed


----------



## Darth (Feb 1, 2016)

Yuri da best. 

Also, another princess showing up?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 1, 2016)

So... Roen merged herself with one of White's aspects? 

I don't understand why Koon isn't holding Rachel on her promise to tell everything about Baam, though


----------



## Black Mirror (Feb 1, 2016)

-Ziltoid- said:


> So... Roen merged herself with one of White's aspects?
> 
> I don't understand why Koon isn't holding Rachel on her promise to tell everything about Baam, though



bcs rachel only lost once.

if she lost twice, she would tell. that was the deal.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 1, 2016)

So fatso's actually a goodguy?

Also, i'm guessing that this clone was the one who had slayer tier powers.
Which would take up about 99.99999% of whites actual power.

Prince's vision of white clone was different though.


----------



## Pliskin (Feb 1, 2016)

*Hoaqin: I am almost complete, a calamity descended from the heavens. Marvel at my power and despair, ye mortals!

*Random girl cosplaying Hoaqin: Nice crown! Also, pretty sweet power I guess, keep trainng and someday you too will be strong.


----------



## Metal Bat (Feb 1, 2016)

Not much to say on this chapter. Seems Koon only left two members I don't know why he left Yura Ha in if he removed Cassano. This new person seems interesting I wonder who they are if they are the clone but Haoqin doesn't recognize them and apparently from the reaction she is stronger than Haoqin since Evan and Yuri didn't mention him but her.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 1, 2016)

It would have made more sense for him to leave Cassano with Rachel, since he's one of the targets he's going after. I think he might have left Yura with her instead because he sees her as a less dangerous opponent than Cassano, and feels he has a score to settle with her from outside the train.


----------



## Riffmaster (Feb 3, 2016)

The "clone" might be related to Yuri? Both have red eyes.. Probably Enne.

Rak being Rak -> "is that something you eat!? LOL thats GOLD


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 7, 2016)

*Edit*: found a summary on the Batato forums


*Spoiler*: _Chapter Summary (BEWARE, SPOILERS)_ 





    Evan exclaims that the girl has an astonishing amount of power, possibly even greater than a ranker. Yuri realises that Pedro is hiding something from her.

    The girl affirms that she is part of Hoaqin. She teleports to Baam, remarking that he looks too friendly, unlike those who are capable of controlling darkness. Koon tells her to bugger off, which she promptly does, and requests that she can enter the game, helping whoever she finds agreeable. She reveals that she knows what Hoaqin did to end up here, and that he too should show proof that he deserves her strength if he wants her on his side. She whispers to Poe that she has already informed FUG of it, and will obey his agreement with FUG after the results are out. Poe agrees.

    Game name: GO TO HELL

    One hostage per team is enclosed in a ball and sent down a giant water slide which spirals around a central cylinder. Once they reach the bottom, a ridiculously strong acid will melt them to pieces in under a second. Hoaqin and Baam will descend the central tube in an attempt to save their teammates - on the way down they are free to clash against each other with no restrictions whatsoever. However, the act of descending comes with a cost - the lower the descent, the cheaper it is.

    In addition there is another ship which another representative from both teams will board. These two representatives can make two choices - one being the timing of saving the person falling down the slide. The two of them will have the final say of deciding when to save the person falling down the slide. The other choice they have the ability to make is to determine the level of acid in the central cylinder itself. Saving a hostage requires 10 dallars, while raising or lowering the level of the acid by 1 level (of 5) requires 5 dallars.

    Successfully saving a hostage results in 10 dallars for that team. Failure results in... death. There will be 3 iterations, and the team which saves the most hostages win. Before that, if any team has 0 dallars left, they will be eliminated.

    Prince is lucky volunteer #1...

    Rachel volunteers to enter the control ship. Hoaqin is doubtful but she pleads for him to believe in her. Meanwhile on team Baam, Koon declares himself the one to enter and dares anyone to challenge him. Nobody responds....

    The two of them board the ship, with Koon offering to help her up on account of her "bad" legs. They make some small talk, with her revealing that she is confident in winning since Hoaqin gives no shits about the hostages while Baam is inclined to prioritize their lives over his own. The game begins.

    Prince screams in fear.


----------



## Black Mirror (Feb 7, 2016)

yuri about to rekt someone


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Feb 7, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wouldn't be surprised if garam integrated herself in a copy.


----------



## Kamina. (Feb 7, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Please SIU for God's sake kill prince & then Miseng, will be the greatest moment of this series.


----------



## David (Feb 7, 2016)

Complete translation, credit to jainarepellista's Tumblr:



> Tower of God S2ch188 Rough Translations
> Thank God I don’t have work tomorrow. Also posting so late because my internet became wonky JUST WHEN I WAS ABOUT TO POST THIS ugh
> Wh… what is that kid?!
> Such tremendous power..!
> ...


----------



## David (Feb 7, 2016)

Repellista


----------



## Reznor (Feb 7, 2016)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

